#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-27
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71609 in util-linux (main) "Can't unmount UUID= volume as a user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73399 in Ubuntu "The audio is cut when the HD "itches"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73400 in Ubuntu "kubuntu show all directorires of "/"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73401 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "current working directory not set correctly when launching JAR file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73403 in firefox (main) "Firefox shutdown while trying to save an .gif image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73403
<andresmujica> i cannot access the bug reports... i want to mark #73402, #73404 and #73405 asduplicates, but couldn't access there... pls someone mark those as dups.
<andresmujica> thanks
<andresmujica> #74302
<crimsun> LP is experiencing technical difficulties atm.
<andresmujica> hmm , i supposed that..
<andresmujica> ok i'll wait for a bit.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Did you complain to #launchpad about d_jedi?
<sfllaw> By the time I saw your ping, you were gone.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: yep
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: yes.  i do sleep occasionally, sorry :(
<sfllaw> Same here.
<sfllaw> :)
<sfllaw> Thanks!
<sfllaw> You rock.
<Hobbsee> :)
<TheMuso> c
<Hobbsee> d
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm channel is all quite
<Admiral_Chicago> is LP still down?
<somerville32> LP isn't down forme
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: someone said it was "LP is experiencing technical difficulties atm."
<Admiral_Chicago> so maybe the bot isn't updating the bugs or something
<somerville32> Hmm...
<dholbach> good morning
<towsonu2003> I've got a question, I applied to ubuntu-qa a few weeks ago -how long does it get to get approval or denial?
<dholbach> towsonu2003: did you ask simon about it? he does the approval normally
<dholbach> (sfllaw that is)
<dholbach> towsonu2003: but I saw you worked on a huge load of bugs already, I'm going to approve you now
<towsonu2003> dholbach, oh okay thanks :)
<towsonu2003> dholbach, is there a documentation page specific to ubuntu-qa I should read? (sorry to bother you again)
<dholbach> towsonu2003: we should have one
<towsonu2003> dholbach, I couldn't find one. I'll google a bit more then ,thanks :)
<Admiral_Chicago> when is Ubugtu going to start udating from LP
<dholbach> towsonu2003: ok, I didn't find anything
<dholbach> towsonu2003: I'm going to add a blurb on the BugSquad page and one describing the bug statuses
<towsonu2003> dholbach, thanks a lot :)
<towsonu2003> dholbach, oh almost forgot, could you add a couple of notes on bug importance and when to change it? thanks again
<dholbach> towsonu2003: your wish is my command
<towsonu2003> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<dholbach> added it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<towsonu2003> thanks a lot, I really appreciate it :)
<dholbach> thanks for notifying me
* dholbach hugs towsonu2003
<dholbach> added the blurbs about ubuntu-qa too
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
* towsonu2003 hugs back dholbach
<towsonu2003> great
<dholbach> super
<towsonu2003> I'll start reading once I'm done watching Star Trek
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> enjoy it
<towsonu2003> :p
<palski> Shouldn't this be "fix committed"?  Bug #68074
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68074 in curl "Seg fault when connecting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68074
<palski> the fix is already in CVS
<somerville32> Depends if the package is upstream or not
<palski> bug was in upstream and fix has committed to upstream cvs
<somerville32> Hmm
<palski> "Fix Committed: A fix has been included in the code, but this code is not necessarily available in a released version"
<somerville32> One second
<crimsun> palski: it can be, yes
<somerville32> I affected it upstream
<somerville32> crimsun: The local source package can stay at confirmed until we do an sru?
<crimsun> that'll be fine
<palski> if it is fixed in feisty, wouldn't that be "fix released"?
<palski> and a new bug report should be done for sru request?
<somerville32> Yeah, thats probably right.
<crimsun> yes, and yes
<somerville32> Crimsun: Will you do the sru?
<crimsun> somerville32: I don't have time atm.
<somerville32> k
<crimsun> are you familiar w/ the process? I don't mind walking you through it.
<crimsun> more people should become familiar w/ it, really.
<somerville32> Well, I'm in Windows right now (simply because I was too lazy to reboot after the last person who was on)
<somerville32> And I doubt it would go well using the live cd
<somerville32> I suppose I could move downstairs to my lab
<crimsun> you need access to a Terminal [of choice]  and some standard packaging tools (devscripts, etc.)
<crimsun> it doesn't require much more
<somerville32> Alrighty
<somerville32> I'll be right back
<palski> you really need devscripts for filling up sru?
<crimsun> no, but it's quite convenient
<crimsun> e.g., devscripts: /usr/bin/debdiff
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Alrighty, brb
<somerville32> Crimsun: Alrighty.
<crimsun> somerville32: ok, got a terminal or two open?
<somerville32> Yup :)
<crimsun> ok, first thing is to grab the edgy source package [wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.dsc http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.15.4.orig.tar.gz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.diff.gz ] 
<somerville32> Alrighty. :)
<crimsun> next thing is to isolate the patch from upstream cvs that fixes the issue and to download it
<somerville32> Got it
<crimsun> [I presume it's http://librarian.launchpad.net/5179200/multi_expire.diff ?] 
* somerville32 nods.
<crimsun> ok, next thing is to extract the source package [dpkg-source -x curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.dsc ] 
<crimsun> then, cwd into the root of the extracted source
<somerville32> k
<crimsun> at this point, it's a good idea to check if the Debianised source package uses a patch management system
<crimsun> e.g., inspect debian/{control,rules} and look for the existence of debian/patches/
<crimsun> specifically:
<crimsun> in debian/control, look at the Build-Depends line, and see if it uses cdbs, quilt, dpatch, etc.
<crimsun> in debian/rules, look for *patch* target(s)
<crimsun> and finally, if debian/patches/ exists, it's nearly always a dead giveaway that some sort of patch management system is used
* somerville32 nods
<crimsun> [in this case of curl, there's none used, so you'll patch the Debianised source directly. Normally if a patch management system is used, you'll generate the patch targeted for the specific system ] 
<crimsun> now you need to patch the Debianised source, but you'll find there's one reject
<crimsun> [patch -p1 --dry-run <../multi_expire.diff ] 
<crimsun> [it's always sane to test using --dry-run ] 
* somerville32 nods.
<crimsun> at this point, you'll manually inspect the reject and hand-apply the necessary fix
<somerville32> Is it possible to see where the rejection is occurring?
<crimsun> yep, look at lib/multi.c.rej
<crimsun> in another window, it helps to open lib/multi.c
<somerville32> It didn't actually write it
<crimsun> oh, right. apply it (no --dry-run)
<somerville32> k
<crimsun> once you inspect the lib/multi.c alongside lib/multi.c.rej , you'll see that the actual one-liner (the comments notwithstanding) needs to be applied 12 lines above
<crimsun> then you'll hand-insert that line into lib/multi.c
<crimsun> [clear so far? ] 
<somerville32> Hmm...
<somerville32> Yeah but I'm having a hard time matching up the reject to the new code
<crimsun> right, you have to scroll up 12 lines from the original target
<somerville32> I did
<crimsun> ok, do you see the if(easy) {
<crimsun>  /* If the 'state' ...
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Oh!
<crimsun> yeah, fortunately this one was straightforward
<crimsun> it can be a real PitA
<somerville32> Do you see line 19 in the rej file?
<somerville32> Like, 18-21
<somerville32> Where is that stuff?
<crimsun> yep. Those aren't in lib/multi.c , because that was added in .5
* somerville32 boggles.
<crimsun> (welcome to the joy of backporting fixes)
<crimsun> note, however, that semantically the context is nearly identical in the old one [to which you're applying the fix ] 
<crimsun> the difference is an additional if(easy->easy_handle == ... )
<somerville32> Maybe I'm still confused
<somerville32> I thought I had to add the parts with the the plus signs in front
<somerville32> haha
<crimsun> yes, you do
<crimsun> that's the portion that failed to apply
<crimsun> the significant portion that failed to apply is just one line:  Curl_expire(easy->easy_handle, 0);
<somerville32> Ok, thats what I thought
<crimsun> so, noting the context prior and following that failed portion, you can see where to apply it
<somerville32> But I don't see the other parts in that new file
<crimsun> which other parts?
<crimsun> (I only have one reject)
<somerville32> Ok, in the rej file
<somerville32> Line 6
<crimsun> right, it's not in edgy's curl source because that was added for feisty's
<somerville32> So...
<crimsun> (that's why it failed to apply)
<somerville32> I only have to add  Curl_expire(easy->easy_handle, 0); under nice to put the easy_handle in a good known state when this returns. */
<crimsun> right
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I understand now
<somerville32> You should have told me why it failed and I would have gotten it, haha
<somerville32> <g
<crimsun> I did 7 minutes ago ;)
<somerville32> You'll have to forgive me
<crimsun> no prob
<somerville32> It is 6:13am here
* somerville32 grins.
<crimsun> 5:12a here
<somerville32> Alrighty. manually patched
<crimsun> ok, next, clean up the source tree by removing *.orig and *.rej
<crimsun> [find -name '*.orig' |xargs rm && find -name '*.rej' |xargs rm ] 
<somerville32> k
<crimsun> now you're ready to generate a changelog entry
<somerville32> :] 
<crimsun> [dch -v7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1 -Dedgy-proposed ] 
<crimsun> (fill in the appropriate info)
<somerville32> dch isn't installed
<somerville32> What package do I need?
<crimsun> devscripts :)
<somerville32> :] 
<crimsun> [oh, emacs has tools for this, but I'm not familiar with that mode. If you're an emacs fan, you'll want to ask someone who uses emacs. ] 
* somerville32 is a gedit fan.
<somerville32> What should I say in the changelog?
<crimsun> the format for a -proposed entry generally references files that were changed and why
<somerville32> Example?
<somerville32>   * curl/lib/multi.c patched to fix bug #68074 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68074 in curl "Seg fault when connecting" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68074
<crimsun> e.g., http://pastebin.ca/259304
<somerville32> Do I need a @ubuntu.com e-mail address? I read somewhere that I did.
<crimsun> it's not strictly necessary
<crimsun> since you aren't a dev yet, you should get a core-dev to ACK the debdiff
<crimsun> (you'll generate the debdiff next)
<somerville32> parsechangelog/debian: error: unrecognised line, at changelog line 4
<somerville32> dch: fatal error at line 983:
<somerville32> Problem executing dpkg-parsechangelog:
<crimsun> make sure your syntax is correct
<crimsun> note that in the pastebin, lines 5-6 are actually one line
<somerville32> Ok, I fixed it
<somerville32> Should I run the script again or something?
<crimsun> which script are you referring to?
<crimsun> (you need the changelog entry)
<somerville32> dch
<crimsun> you only need to run it to add the entry
<somerville32> Alrighty.
<somerville32> Whats next?
<crimsun> since it failed, yes, you'll need to make sure the entry is there
<somerville32> in debian/changelog
<somerville32> ?
<crimsun> yes, at the top
<somerville32> It is there
<somerville32> I manually edited it to fix the line break on line 4
<crimsun> excellent. Now you have to make sure you file a bug report that will be referenced, as the SRU, in the changelog
<crimsun> if you wish, you can use 68074 for that
<somerville32> So I don't need to file a second bug?
<crimsun> not necessarily, though it helps for clarity
<crimsun> SRU policy is outlined at [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates ] 
<crimsun> ok, now that you have the appropriate fix applied and the changelog entry, you need to generate a debdiff to attach to #68074 (or whichever new bug report you open, if you choose)
<somerville32> Well, I'll open a new bug report since I said I said Daniel wouldn't get anymore e-mails, haha
<crimsun> ok, just make sure you edit debian/changelog before you generate the debdiff
<somerville32> Can I put the SRU bug number on it's own "asterisk"?
<crimsun> if you wish to, yes. I normally reference all the Ubuntu bug #s together by topic
<crimsun> (so I'd place them together)
<crimsun> fault (Closes Ubuntu: #68074, _and whatever SRU bug #_).
<crimsun> (note that you'd attach the debdiff to this new bug that you're filing)
<crimsun> ok, since I have to scoot in a bit, I'm going to outline what else you need to do
<crimsun> 1) adjust debian/changelog
<crimsun> 2) generate a debdiff
<somerville32> How else do I have to modify debian/changelog?
<crimsun> 3) add the relevant info, including the debdiff and diffstat info, to the new bug
<crimsun> debian/changelog needs to reference the SRU bug #
<crimsun> (you'll see that when you reread https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates )
<crimsun> now, generating a debdiff is quite straightforward. While in the root of the extracted source, you issue a ``debuild -S''
<crimsun> that command generates several files in the parent directory, curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1.diff.gz , curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1.dsc , curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1_source.build , curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1_source.changes
<crimsun> you should cwd to that parent directory to generate a debdiff (the previous step just generated a Debianised source package)
<crimsun> debdiff accepts several different files; I use the dscs
<crimsun> ``debdiff curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.dsc curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1.dsc >curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1.debdiff''
<crimsun> and that's the debdiff that is applicable to the original edgy source package
<crimsun> you'd attach that to the new bug report
<crimsun> I also find it useful to include diffstat output, so whichever archive admin is reading the SRU can get a quick overview of the invasiveness of the patch
<crimsun> (diffstat is in the diffstat package)
<crimsun> diffstat curl_7.15.4-1ubuntu2.1.debdiff
<crimsun> afterward, you'd attach all that info to the new bug report, following step #1 (Propose) of the SRU process
<crimsun> always build and test your debdiff before subscribing the ubuntu-sru team
<crimsun> (I need to return to work)
* somerville32 waves.
<somerville32> Gah
<somerville32> It isn't working
<fernando> moin all
<somerville32> Hi
<fernando> seb128: hi, not is gnome-vfs2 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 the latest stable?
<seb128> fernando: stable = upstream stable or Ubuntu stable?
<fernando> seb128: ubuntu stable
<fernando> apt-cache show libgnomevfs2-0 | grep -i version
<fernando> Version: 2.16.1-0ubuntu2
<seb128> there is a 2.16
<fernando> seb128: you have pached the 2.16.1-0ubuntu3
<seb128> .2.16.1-0ubuntu3 to edgy-proposed which fix the 100% CPU bug
<fernando> s/pached/patched/
<fernando> seb128: ah, ok
<fernando> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> does that answer your question?
<seb128> you are looking for that update?
<seb128> it's to "edgy-proposed", which is not part of the default sources.list
<fernando> seaLne: thanks
<fernando> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<somerville32> Woot.
<somerville32> Got it to work
<somerville32> Alrightys, times for bed
* somerville32 waves.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<bddebian> Boo
<pirast> bddebian, boooooohooooooo!
<bddebian> Hehe.  Hello pirast
<pirast> hi ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey pirast
<dholbach> sfllaw: it'd be good to announce the next hug day in your open week session
<sfllaw> Yes, I think so.
<sfllaw> I should probably get fridge-devel to put it up.
<jonh_wendell> seb128: where is this bug nowadays: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/2055 ??
<joumetal> jonh_wendell Sebastian is busy now at #ubuntu-classroom. What was this bug about?
<jonh_wendell> joumetal: it's a outdated bug... i'd want just a confirmation from sebastien
<seb128> jonh_wendell: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=NUMBER
<seb128> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2055
<seb128> for that one
<jonh_wendell> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jonh_wendell: np
<seb128> jonh_wendell: closing old bugs like that on bugzilla is not the way to go
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I don't really care about that vino bug, but it's likely some bugsquad guy will remove your rights if you keep doing that
<seb128> jonh_wendell: you can't close a bug because it has been reported with an old version, but don't get automagically fixed with new versions
<seb128> jonh_wendell: you usually ask the submitter if it still gets the issue before closing something
<jonh_wendell> seb128: the submitter is you; i've looked the LP bug report and it was rejected in Ubuntu
<seb128> jonh_wendell: don't use the stock reply but say that to the comment in such case then :)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: should i reopen that vino bug?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: no that's fine, nobody has got it for a long time apparently
<seb128> jonh_wendell: I would just have closed it with a comment saying that the Ubuntu bug is closed and it seems to not happen with the new version
<jonh_wendell> seb128: sure, thanks for the tip
<seb128> saying "you used an old version, I'm closing your bug" just doesn't apply for people using GNOME 2.10
<seb128> 80% of the GNOME 2.10 bugs are still valid on GNOME 2.16 probably
<seb128> np!
<Adri2000> Ubugtu dead?
<Admiral_Chicago> Adri2000: i think so, Lp was having problems according to crimsun
<Le-Chuck_IT1> hi all
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I have a question about bug fixing in ubuntu in general
<Burgwork> shoot
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I see that edgy has been released quite in time
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but with some bugs affecting various packages
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and I can show evidences that these bugs are really a showstopper for many people
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and
<Le-Chuck_IT1> can I expect that they'll ever be fixed in edgy, not in feisty
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and if not
<Le-Chuck_IT1> isn't this gonna repeat in feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> Le-Chuck_IT1: what kind of bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> further, do you have bug reports that we can inspect
<Le-Chuck_IT1> e.g. beagle (which is in universe) breaking yelp once installed
<Le-Chuck_IT1> lyx
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: yes, there will always be bugs in released distros that will not be fixed as fixing them may break more things
<Le-Chuck_IT1> which in edgy is completely broken
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and the italian locales for synaptic
<Le-Chuck_IT1> that have been breaking italian update-manager since a month ago
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: well they will likely be fixed if they prevent upgrading
<Le-Chuck_IT1> well I am a bit worried by the last one
<Le-Chuck_IT1> seems like the simple fix of removing a ' character
<Le-Chuck_IT1> has been put apart in favour of most serious fixes
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but
<Le-Chuck_IT1> what does it take to change a string
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and update the fix immediately
<Le-Chuck_IT1> expecially because it's a "stable update" that is breaking things
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: is there a bug filed for this?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I can point out https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+source/beagle/+bug/67778 for the first one I mentioned
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67778 in beagle "Search don't work with beagle" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<Le-Chuck_IT1> now
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: I mean the locale problem
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes I know :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> just pasting the other one
<mc44> :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes there is a well know open bug
<Le-Chuck_IT1> even if perhaps I am not subscribed to that since I'm not finding it
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I don't know
<Le-Chuck_IT1> is asking a backport the right way to proceed?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> instead of an SRU which is more complicated, I mean
<mc44> its depends on the problem, if it is a language pack causing it, then it is adifferent matter
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/70959 ?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but consider beagle
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70959 in update-manager "update-manager doesn't install updates when Italian locale is on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: beagle is non critical and unlikely to be updated with an SRU
<Le-Chuck_IT1> here it is! https://launchpad.net/products/update-manager/+bug/51419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51419 in gksu ""Install updates"-button only refreshes update list in it_IT environement" [High,Confirmed] 
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and of course 70959 is a duplicate of this one
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I see beagle is non critical :) The point is
<Le-Chuck_IT1> if software is non critical why not quick fix it expecially when it breaks more important programs?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> not to be polemic
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: becasue it may well break many other things that are working fine
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I am just trying to figure out best practices
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes but it's not the case for that bug: the bug is in a cron script, the cron script is wrong, it's breaking yelp
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok I surrender :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I already went for a backport and it looks like it will be done
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: yay :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok but now: I should consider backports sort of "ubuntu quickfixed"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but it's not really so
<Le-Chuck_IT1> because it's "ubuntu quickfixed with newer versions"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and I am still disappointed with the fact that broken workflow in the stable release will remain broken for months even when the fix is known
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I mean
<Le-Chuck_IT1> if I had a software company with many users
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I would release some fix sometime
<Le-Chuck_IT1> for bugs, crashes
<Le-Chuck_IT1> not only for security
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: its a consequence of 6 month release cycle
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I understand
<Le-Chuck_IT1> it's not gentoo
<mc44> and limited resources
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but I see novell releases fixes and does not break things (except for their ugly package manager)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> maybe it's a matter that they have much more resources
<Le-Chuck_IT1> the point is: I am experimenting with living like ubuntu is MY software
<mc44> I think mostly it is much stricter since we broke peoples X SERVERS with an upate to dapper stable
<Le-Chuck_IT1> well again this confirms that "non critical" software could be easily quick-fixed while critical software should not be touched
<Le-Chuck_IT1> another problem being that I find bugs in the sofware I use every day
<Le-Chuck_IT1> so I must choose either to use the development version or not to contribute at all
<mc44> you can still report bugs in stable versions
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I did this intensively and many times I found that bugs where already reported and fixed in upstream, feisty or debian testing
<Le-Chuck_IT1> that's a dog eating its tail :)
<mc44> see, isnt free software great :) all your bugs are fixed!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Don't want to bore anyone with this chat, however it is important for me to understand what's the ubuntu mood about these issues :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes but I won't benefit of the fixes until feisty which will have other bugs that will not be fixed
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: ah but new and exciting bugs
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I left dapper for the huge number of bugs that where there and in edgy
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I had to resist a lot to the temptation
<Le-Chuck_IT1> because I really like ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_IT1> however
<Le-Chuck_IT1> not to repeat myself
<Le-Chuck_IT1> perhaps backporting is the right thing to do
<Le-Chuck_IT1> do you think so mc44?
<sfllaw> In many cases, backporting is the right thing.
<sfllaw> Although we are doing stable updates for software that has a simple patch to fix bugs.
<sfllaw> For instance, you can search the verification-needed tag, which shows packages that I'm aggressively testing.
<sfllaw> Those will end up in dapper-updates or edgy-updates.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I think I should try again to push the beagle cron script and lyx
<Le-Chuck_IT1> s/think/feel like/
<Le-Chuck_IT1> lyx is completely useless in its current form
<Le-Chuck_IT1> the dapper version was better
<Le-Chuck_IT1> "Users of the official release, in contrast, expect a high degree of stability." this is what I think too
<sfllaw> Your best bet is to find someone on IRC or via e-mail.
<sfllaw> Discuss what the best minimal patch is to resolve the issue.
<sfllaw> You can't really add features, but you can unbreak things.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and lyx is definitely not respecting this philosophy
<Le-Chuck_IT1> sfllaw: the problem with lyx was gcc 4.1
<sfllaw> Is it a compilation problem?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> no, it's "lots of crashes" :) that version of lyx should never have reached a stable release of ubuntu
<sfllaw> Ah.  I doubt you could convince anyone to go back a version.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> it was a "keep version 1.3 or wait for the next release"
<Le-Chuck_IT1> feisty release works well and I am ready to bet money it won't break any other pacakge
<sfllaw> That one is a backport, I think.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok, I see. I had it approved for backport today.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> but
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I talk with new ubuntu users almost every week here
<Le-Chuck_IT1> in italy
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and
<Le-Chuck_IT1> they're all disappointed with the high number of bugs they encounter
<sfllaw> Edgy is a not so polished release, as we put in a number of new things in a short amount of time.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> e.g. that damn evince not remembering double-sided printing, that update issue and evolution autocontacts broken again :(
<Le-Chuck_IT1> dapper was much worse!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> don't misunderstand me
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I really like edgy
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-28
<Le-Chuck_IT1> it's polished in many aspects, it is the best working linux distribution on my tablet pc
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and it's easy to set up
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and it is quite for this reason that I am putting that much effort in finding and reporting bugs
<sfllaw> Well, thank you.
* mc44 hugs Le-Chuck_IT1 
<Le-Chuck_IT1> it seems to me that having it working slightly well, just cleaning those evident problems that cause bad publicity, can enable us to "sell" it (in a figurative sense) to many people
<dsas> Le-Chuck_IT1: Cool, the bugsquad are always looking for new members if you have some spare time every now and then?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> don't thank me, it's just an experiment: living like the free software I use every day is mine, and the world is my customer :) and I shoud really avoid getting crazy after this all :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> dsas: I have not time to learn how to produce a debdiff for example
<Le-Chuck_IT1> or else I would already be part of it :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> however
<dsas> Le-Chuck_IT1: Nor have I, the crazy people still let me lend a hand though ;)
<mc44> Le-Chuck_IT1: you dont need to do anything other than help triage bugs
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes, that's a thing I will learn
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I already have links to all the "motu school" stuff :)
<dsas> Le-Chuck_IT1: There are tasks sized for everyone, I think sfllaw is hosting a talk on how to get involved with the bugsquad sometime this week if you're interested.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> is there a page to watch?
<sfllaw> Tomorrow and Thursday.
<sfllaw> Uhm, yes.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ah ok :)
<sfllaw> Lemme find it.
<sfllaw> Le-Chuck_IT1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Le-Chuck_IT1> my primary goal is still to have a distribution that I can bet my mother will be able to install alone
<Seveas> sfllaw, this is ridiculous
<Le-Chuck_IT1> not because I can't help my mother installing ubuntu of course :P just because sometimes people asks me about ubuntu and are still scared about issues that can leave them without an OS
<crimsun> I will rephrase the dilemma in perhaps slightly different terms.
<Seveas> if i *reboot* my server, the bot gets on the no-send list
<crimsun> "The ratio of people to cake is too big."
<Seveas> tell the admins to increase Nbounces!
<mc44> crimsun: mmm cake
<Le-Chuck_IT1> sfllaw: is the talk "using launchpad"?
<sfllaw> Seveas: I already did.
<sfllaw> Seveas: It's 50 now.
<sfllaw> Seveas: You may want to get your bot to resubscribe, if it hasn't heard anything in a while?
<Seveas> impossible
<sfllaw> Le-Chuck_IT1: It's an overview, but there will be some LP stuff in there.
<Seveas> it has to set a flag via the web interface
<sfllaw> Seveas: Can it not do that?
<Seveas> sure it can
<Seveas> with a few horrible hacks
<Seveas> whilst it's not even my fault that it's unsubscribed
<Le-Chuck_IT1> maybe I'll be able to follow
<sfllaw> Le-Chuck_IT1: I should think so.
<sfllaw> Seveas: I don't really see any way around it.  Ng asserts that he will not be hacking Mailman to get a special exception for ubugtu.
<Seveas> hehe, I wouldn't dare asking for that :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> sfllaw: perhaps I will have the time to attend the talk, in the meantime I will try not to get insane thinking about the future of ubuntu :)
<sfllaw> Le-Chuck_IT1: Have fun!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73542 in ssystem (universe) "Please sync ssystem (universe) from unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73545 in gl-117 (universe) "Game just shut down unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73077 in xawtv (universe) "When running scantv I get a segmentation fault (core dumped) when ut gets to channel 77" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73077
<Admiral_Chicago> the bot is back!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73546 in acpi (main) "resume problems with bluetooth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73520 in postfix (main) "Postfix checks HELO even when HELO checks are turned off" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73547 in Ubuntu "Remote Desktop Preferences displays useless host address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73450 in openoffice.org (main) "copy/paste into thunderbird crashes open office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73548 in debian-installer (main) "Have D-I throw a scary dialogue box when OEM mode selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73414 in xchat-gnome (main) "notification area plugin is not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73549 in evolution (main) "Particular email message locks up Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73550 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "Should dissappear when credentials are obtained through other mechanism" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73551 in mousepad (main) "segfaults after update to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73552 in nautilus (main) "Crashed when copying a 7 Gb file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73553 in transcode (multiverse) "tccat does not generate preview images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73554 in Ubuntu "Can't boot off cd/install Ubuntu Edgy Eft with Dell 2405FPW Monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73555 in evolution (main) "CRASH : Setting up a view in the todo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73556 in suphp (universe) "libapache2-mod-suphp causes double free error in Apache error log when script is inaccessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73557 in mono (main) "beagled-helper crashed mono" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73557
<pradeep> what are the debugging packages for eog(Eye of Gnome)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73558 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 6.10 cant auto-mount flash disk and cant write." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73558
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73465 in sysklogd (main) "[Feisty]  error in init script" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73465
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> you just missed an "awesome" netsplit
<dholbach> rock on :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73559 in beast (universe) "Crash when mixing midi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73559
<Burgundavia> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Burgundavia
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73560 in ltsp-manager (main) "ltsp-manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73561 in dictclient (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73562 in tomboy (main) "search changes note width in 0.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73562
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> should #73502 be a duplicate of #73131? :-)
<palski> bug #73502
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73502 in gnome-btdownload "[Feisty]  gnome-btdownload broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73502
<palski> bug #73131
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73131 in gnome-btdownload "Please sync gnome-btdownload (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73131
<palski> this bug is fixed in new package?
<Nafallo> will find out real soon :-)
<Nafallo> but I doubt seb128 would request a sync that doesn't fix it :-)
<seb128> what bug?
<Nafallo> seb128: bug #73502
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73502 in gnome-btdownload "[Feisty]  gnome-btdownload broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73502
<Nafallo> seb128: hi there btw :-)
<Nafallo> you sync should fix that one. I ponder if it should be a duplicate against the syncrequest...
<palski> well, anyway I think those are not duplicates, if it will fix the problem then other one can be marked as fix released
<seb128> Nafallo: no
<seb128> Nafallo: those are not dup
<Nafallo> okidoki :-)
<seb128> if an upload fix 10 bugs you don't mark them dups because they are fixed by the same new version
<Nafallo> yea, you're right.
* Nafallo needs coffee
<Nafallo> hmm, and the sync didn't seem to fix it either :-/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73502 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[Feisty]  gnome-btdownload broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73418 in qiv (universe) "Request to sync qiv version 2.0-6 from Debian sid, main." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73418
<Nafallo> hmm. Launchpad started to crawl for me :-/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73564 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[shares-admin]  Sharing a folder does not create SMB account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73565 in update-manager (main) "[software-properties]  country in the server selector is not translated" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73566 in eclipse (universe) "won't start: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73567 in update-manager (main) "[software-properties]  drand and drop of sources.list files doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73568 in Ubuntu "crash of adept_manager in Kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73570 in gnome-nettool (universe) "Firestarter - Routable addresses listed as non-routable" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69113 in xorg (main) "Wacom Device falsely detected in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73569 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "vmware-player module prevents use of console #8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73541 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash at exit" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73541
<crimsun> I swear seb has an autoreject for "gaim crash" ;)
<dholbach> no, nothing in http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/bugpatterns/ :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73489 in evolution (main) "random evolution crash (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73489
<yamal> an autoreject for all those bugs with /var/crash/whatever as title instead of as attachment would be nice
<yamal> way more annoying than gaim bugs :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73571 in coreutils (main) "dd segfaults in some locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73572 in xorg (main) "ATI 9600 Vesa Driver Detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73491 in evolution (main) "random evolution crash (2)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73487 in dbus (main) "Crashes when closing Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73487
<seb128> crimsun: gaim is no fun :p
<Nafallo> gajim for main! :-P
<seb128> is Ubugtu displaying every bug state change now or what?
<seb128> Nafallo: gossip-telepathy is the goal
<Seveas> seb128, it once again had a day of backlog
<Nafallo> oki :-)
<Seveas> so yes, bugs filed yesterday will show up at their first statechange
<seb128> Seveas: but why does it display random status bug and not only new ones?
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> thank you for the explanation :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73573 in xscreensaver (main) "Switch user bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73506 in ntp (main) "File conflict between ntp and ntp-simple" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73574 in wget (main) "Large download through proxy caused core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73576 in konversation (main) "Konversation crashes on first private message after last channel closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73575 in Baltix (main) "postfix.postinst fails due to missing update-inetd" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73577 in postfix (main) "postfix.postinst fails due to missing update-inetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71969 in firefox (main) "Crashed wile watching youtube video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69465 in gaim (main) "gaim package is missing gaim-remote.py" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69465
<seb128> Seveas: #69465 has not been opened yesterday, are you sure the bot is only catching up?
<Seveas> seb128, it recently had more blackouts
<seb128> ok
<Seveas> 69465 sounds reasonable
<seb128> it's almost one month old
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73479 in gaim (main) "Crashed when I clicked on the enable checkbox" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73478 in evolution (main) "Evolution Crashes intermittendly while using." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71784 in banshee (universe) "correct folder depth property not being read from HAL" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71785 in banshee (universe) "If folder depth set to 10, songs by artists with spaces in name not created" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73517 in yelp (main) "yelp broken on Feisty: CRITICAL **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup." [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73580 in Ubuntu "livecd 6.10 boot sequence does not accept screen resolution parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73436 in gaim (main) "crash on Jabber when SSL tunnel (ssl_gnutls_close)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73433 in evolution (main) "gpg password dialog does not get focus" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73412 in gnome-media (main) "Gnome-CD segfaults, insists on trying to access nonexistent /dev/hdd" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73581 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Providing Firefox 2.0 Georgian (ka) localisation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73582 in libnl (universe) "Please sync libnl (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73583 in mono (main) "mono crashed suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73585 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[PATCH]  System Tab in gnome-system-monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73514 in dia (main) "will not install on breezy" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73587 in rhythmbox (main) "Crashed while opening a radio URL." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73586 in nautilus (main) "nautilus fails in sudo mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73589 in x-ttcidfont-conf (main) "Please sync x-ttcidfont-conf (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69202 in gaim (main) "freeze" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73590 in sound-juicer (main) "Edited profile does not appear in list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73591 in Ubuntu "smb workgroup detection takes too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73533 in heimdal (universe) "[PATCH]  Provide mechanism in heimdal-kdc.init to start/stop kadmind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73534 in heimdal (universe) "Provide mechanism in heimdal-kdc.init to start/stop kadmind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73592 in glosstex (universe) "segmentation fault while using glosstex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73593 in gucharmap (main) "gucharmap shows an strange keymap by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73595 in firefox (main) "kbd & mouse freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73594 in ggobi (universe) "plugin library misconfiguration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73596 in cmap-adobe-cns1 (multiverse) "cannot install cmap-adobe-cns1 / cmap-adobe-gb1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73597 in firefox (main) "Crashed while uploading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71682 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Brightness adjustment keys don't work in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73598 in Ubuntu "cpu core in /proc/cpuinfo not correct for i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73599 in afterstep (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  sync afterstep from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73600 in apoo (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  please sync apoo from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73601 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (universe) "Cannot Play as many formats as mad can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73602 in gv (universe) "gv crashes when run from `a2ps -Pdisplay ...`" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73604 in Ubuntu "Whishlist: e.g. for laptops - CD/DVD-ROM should be hot-pluggable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73605 in control-center (main) "theme manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73606 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu automatically X server configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73606
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73607 in avifile (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  please sync avifile from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73608 in gaim (main) "abug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73609 in scrollkeeper (main) "monthly scrollkeeper cron job is very noisy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72035 in Ubuntu "Problem with radeon.ko driver on Fujitsu Siemens laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73610 in gnome-desktop (main) "Logout Keybindings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73611 in firefox (main) "Flash 7.0 craches firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73612 in python-ldap (main) "missing python-ldap-doc in edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73614 in Ubuntu "ibook error in kernel boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73467 in update-manager (main) "can't upgrade dapper > edgy, broken deps, unresolvable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73504 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes on startup" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73615 in python-ldap (main) "ldap-objects.html (documentation) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73616 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73617 in digikam (main) "SRU proposal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73618 in linux-meta (main) "PS/2 keyboard not working with hyperthreading enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73619 in control-center (main) "Multimedia keys partially working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73620 in kdebase (main) "Sudden crash via QPixmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73620
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73621 in Ubuntu "WISH: Kubuntu 7.04 has Taskbar2 by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71372 in usplash (main) "the splash screen doesn't work in AMD64 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71372
<a7p> hello everyone, kiko had a talk @ #ubuntu-classroom an one of his examples was https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libaio/+bug/27810 .. doesn't this bug have to be closed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27810 in libaio "libaio: We can't compile programs using it" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<a7p> (the launchpad people sent me here)
<dholbach> sfllaw: do we have a date for the next hug day?
<dholbach> please announce it in your talk - I have the feeling that this could be REALLY good :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73623 in coreutils (main) "Segmentation violation in /bin/ls on Kubuntu amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73623
<sfllaw> dholbach: Thanks for the reminder.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73625 in Ubuntu "DVD burning fails or is not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73624 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening www.fortum.fi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73532 in libbonoboui (main) "please sync libbobonoui 2.16.0-1 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73626 in tuxmath (main) "please sync tuxmath 1.0.1-1 from debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73627 in network-manager (main) "Can't open any app after nm has connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73628 in pioneers (universe) "Crash when the game ends (only ai-players and me playing)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73628
<sfllaw> My, Launchpad is slow right now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73629 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin needs restart to use another location configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73630 in xmms (main) "Segmentation fault on attached mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71584 in amarok (main) "on screen display lags text typing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73631 in slrnface (universe) "slrnface crashes on first X-Face: header" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73633 in psi (universe) "Dies on undefined symbol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71593 in gnome-games (main) "glChess has no 3D" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71489 in totem (main) "Totem shows only black video output" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73634 in banshee (universe) "Copying several tracks to my walkman phone freezes banshee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71407 in gnome-games (main) "gataxx won't save computer difficulty above 3" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73635 in kdegraphics (main) "Cannot print a PDF that prints fine in Acrobat and Foxit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71393 in evolution (main) "Tengo instalado xubuntu 6.06.1" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73636 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71391 in gnome-games (main) "aisleriot: help doesn't load streets and alleys directly." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73639 in kdepim (main) "kmail 'goes to sleep'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73639
<bugman>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73640 in hardinfo (universe) "crash on selecting 'Devices > USB Devices'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73641 in Ubuntu "adept_manager starts but auth error in auth.log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73643 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes while getting roomlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71420 in libgphoto2 (main) "Unable to use "import-photos" for Pentax K100D" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73646 in foo2zjs (main) "HP LaserJet 1020 doesn't work out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73645 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Failure to detect Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73645
<pirast_> #73647
<pirast_> bug 73647
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73647 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 not detected on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73647 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 not detected on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73648 in gweled (universe) "[Merge]  gweled 0.7-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73649 in ksystemlog (main) "KSystemLog crashes when not run as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73649
<geser> sfllaw: you said in your session that the triager should assign the bug to himself while triaging
<noclue> can somebody help me with mp3 playback problems in ubuntu 6.06lts (problem is they won't play at all
<geser> sfllaw: I've read statements on irc that one should prefer subscriptions in such cases and leave assign to those fixing the bug
<sfllaw> geser: This has changed.
<sfllaw> geser: This was, we know who is taking charge of the conversation.
<sfllaw> geser: If you're no longer responsible, assign it to Nobody.
<noclue> i need help with mp3 playback issue!!! HELP!!!"
<geser> isn't there a chance people forget to assign to nobody?
<geser> and others ignore those bug because someone is careing?
<noclue> rasman i cant private msg for some reason
<noclue> rasman you got msn??
<noclue> rasman or gaim
<rasman> gmail with gaim
<rasman> join me at the #ubuntu room
<dsas> noclue: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, or #ubuntu
<rasman> dsas, doesn't lame also decode mp3?
<dsas> rasman: I think the E in lame stands for encoder, but I don't know.
<omgponiezlol> noclue: try this
<omgponiezlol> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omgponiezlol> did you do that
<noclue> rasman what now??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73650 in evolution (main) "Subscribed Calendars do not adjust events to local time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73650
<a7p> re
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73651 in xearth (multiverse) "xearth unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73651
<a7p> in #27810 someone complains about "gcc <bla> -libaio" failing due to a missing libaio.so (libaio.so.1 exists) -- should there be a symlink or not?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73652 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "fglrx breadks openoffice and others (trap divide error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73652
<atoponce> i would *love* to help triage bugs, but i'm unsure how to start
<crimsun> have you read the topic?
<atoponce> i have a launchpad account, i just need a little help
* atoponce looks at the topic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73653 in rasmol (universe) "Please sync rasmol (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73654 in gnonlin (universe) "Please sync gnonlin 0.10.6-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73655 in Ubuntu "mptspi module not automatically loaded by feisty on vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73657 in gaim (main) "Google Talk doesn't connect, crashes Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73658 in firefox (main) "After adding Extensions, Firefox Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73656 in hardinfo (universe) "crash when examining USB or Printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73659 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "[feisty]  Has a depends on iceweasel, but not firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73659
<crimsun> ugh.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73430 in acpi (main) "power down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73430
<Admiral_Chicago> atoponce: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73408 in nautilus (main) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: After to empty Trash with a large file in Gnome, System hangs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73660 in nautilus (main) "nautilus using 100% cpu if I close a window too fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67413 in ubiquity (main) "Installation partitioner problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67413
* crimsun wonders why LP performance has been so erratic lately
<rulus> is LP working there, guys?
<rulus> here it doesn't work :(
<crimsun> 17:28  * crimsun wonders why LP performance has been so erratic lately
<atoponce> no dice here
<rulus> hmm whatever; I'll get a sleep and try tomorrow :)
<rulus> bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73664 in xdrawchem (universe) "Please sync xdrawchem (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73664
<crimsun> bug 71849, 73103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71849 in mplayerplug-in "files missing in mplayer plugin package for firefox" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71849
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73103 in mplayerplug-in "mplayer plugin does not work" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73665 in ubiquity (main) "Edgy installer on iBook G3/500 crashes when date is 1904" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73665
<geser> hmm, Ubugtu seems to have a connection to LP
<crimsun> it works fine now (hence the "erratic" comment above)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73666 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73667 in denyhosts (universe) "backport request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73667
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73668 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice applications crash on pressing arrow keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73669 in vlc (universe) "Build-dep vlc is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71848 in gaim (main) "/usr/lib/gaim/libjabber.so crashed in jabber_get_next_id()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73676 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy - smb bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73603 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "remote code execution in ProFTPD" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73603
<Admiral_Chicago> LP on the fritz again?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73677 in hardinfo (universe) "Program "hardinfo" crashes when I try to get info from diff "Devices" on my Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73677
<crimsun> it's difficult for me to tell. This coffee shop's wifi is so lagged out.
<DarkMageZ> crimsun, walk around and see who's using p2p :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73678 in xscreensaver (main) "Multiple screensavers fail to work on Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73679 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Unsafe Device Removal on read-only filesystems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73680 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "gtk-gnutella crashed when selecting random port in preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73681 in gnumeric (main) "Saving from other formats creates unopenable document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73682 in dbconfig-common (universe) "Please sync dbconfig-common (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73683 in tkrat (universe) "Please sync tkrat (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73684 in kdebase (main) "Google calendar is not working correctly in konqueror" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73685 in Ubuntu "Networking not working in version 6.10 AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73686 in oem-config (main) "oem-config doesn't setup device permissions in kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73686
<Hobbsee> debian bug 399221
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 399221 in 915resolution "915resolution: Please add support for 946GZ, 965G and 965Q chipsets" [Wishlist,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/399221
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: oh I will be glad when the modesetting branch of the 810 driver lands
<Burgundavia> no 915resolutionb
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> so will i, i've got one of the widescreen laptops
<Burgundavia> so do I
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73687 in Ubuntu "laptop, PCI cannot allocate resource for region 7, 8, 0 - failed install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73688 in pbuilder (main) "pbuilder-satisfydepends can't cope with tab characters" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73544 in desktop-effects (universe) "enabled desktop effects window decoration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73690 in firefox (main) "Closing Browser and Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73691 in firefox (main) "Crash while waiting on a page to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73692 in compiz (universe) "Workspace switch applet no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73693 in compiz (universe) "cannot move windows between workspaces with keycommands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73694 in compiz (universe) "Lost window borders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73696 in compiz (universe) "Default workspace switching is very jerky" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73697 in compiz (universe) "maximize and shrink icons not correctly displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73698 in compiz (universe) "Panel applets on top panel blink in as they redrawn while running full screen app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73699 in compiz (universe) "Default method of workspaces breaks workspace-switcher-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73700 in compiz (universe) "Lacks edge resistence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73701 in compiz (universe) "Oddity with remembering default active window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73702 in nautilus (main) "Edgy: smb:// not a directory bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73703 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after installing java plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73704 in compiz (universe) "Window titles stop updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73706 in language-pack-gnome-en (main) "Incorrect names of tabs in gnome-power-properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73706
<towsonu2003> I usually don't post the same message to all the chat rooms I'm in, but you've gotta see this: http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Kurdish_operating_system_under_investigation_by_Turkish_attorney_general
<towsonu2003> Kurdish operating system in that link is... Ubuntu.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73707 in nautilus (main) "[PATCH]  Icons in right-click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73709 in thunar (main) "Thunar crashed just after being started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73710 in mdadm (main) "sane behavior for wrong /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73710
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<dholbach> good good - is it the HUG DAY?
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: yes it is
* Admiral_Chicago hugs dholbach
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | IT'S THE HUG DAY!
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<dholbach> we have 245 members in the bug squad now
<dholbach> that's massive
<Admiral_Chicago> good to hear
<dholbach> heya mvo - HAPPY HUG DAY
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73711 in python-defaults (main) "pydoc bsddb fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73711
<Admiral_Chicago> arg I don't want to do this paper
<mvo> hey dholbach! happy HUG day
<Admiral_Chicago> it's all revisions and I don't want to bother with mechanics
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well.
* nixternal hugs the room
* Admiral_Chicago doesn't hug nixternal
* Admiral_Chicago acually hugs nixternal
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73712 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-client preinst fails when DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73713 in update-manager (main) "missing sanity checking for the software-properties -e switch " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73714 in fontconfig (main) "fontconfig-2.4 hasn't use the conffile provided by language-selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73714
* Admiral_Chicago hugs pexi coytecm tsurc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73644 in Ubuntu "provide language-support-sco" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73715 in ubiquity (main) "Edgy installer crashed while "creating user"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73717 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73718 in Ubuntu "Update notifier's pop-up interrupts you while watching Totem in full-screen view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73718
<Cieffe> Hello!
<tepsipakki> shouldn't malone #38991 be rejected?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38991 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "[Dapper]  New nVidia 1.0.8756 graphics driver produces wrong refresh rate" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38991
<tepsipakki> since there's really not much that can be done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73720 in gtetrinet (universe) "Crashes on first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73721 in update-manager (main) "Download speed looks odd when it's slow (bytes/sec)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73721
<tepsipakki> ogra: ok for me to close bug #22121?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22121 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver does not provide a xscreensaver-command replacement" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/22121
<ogra> tepsipakki, well, i'm not sure about that one, since the option handling between thise two is totally different ...
<tepsipakki> hmm, ok
<dholbach> seb128: happy HUG DAY
<ogra> but to not leave it eternally open close it with a note ... essentially g-s-s provides a commandline tool ....
<seb128> dholbach: to you too :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73722 in openmcu (universe) "Linked against libpt-1.9, which is not in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73722
<seb128> dholbach: does it mean you will start catching up on bugs from today? ;)
<tepsipakki> ogra: g-s-s?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73723 in xorg (main) "Xwrapper.config(5) man page missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73723
* seb128 would welcome anybody helping on desktop bugs
<ogra> gnome-screensaver
<tepsipakki> ah
<dholbach> seb128: tomorrow - today I'll do the MOTU session and motu related stuff
<seb128> :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73719 in fontconfig (main) "Fonts became ugly after upgrading to fontconfig 2.4.1." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73719
<tepsipakki> ogra: ok, I closed that one with an explanation :)
<ogra> thanks :)
* ogra hugs tepsipakki 
* dholbach hugs tepsipakki also. :-)
<tepsipakki> man, does it weel good :)
<tepsipakki> feel
<dholbach> :-)
* ajmitch hates bugs
<pradeep> dholbach, Can you approve my desktop-bugs membership? :) I would like to get emails about desktop specific bugs.
<dholbach> pradeep: I can do that, but you should subscribe to desktop-bugs@ on lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> that's how you get those mails :)
<pradeep> dholbach, So i need not be a member of this group?
<dholbach> those two things are separate from each other
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/desktop-bugs
<pradeep> okie, thanks :)
<dholbach> you're in the team now: https://launchpad.net/people/pradeep+
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69140 in courier (main) "The script /etc/init.d/courier-imap-ssl restart does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73443 in wings3d (universe) "seg fault on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73443
<tepsipakki> i could reproduce a bug \o/ (my laptop hung)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73724 in gdb (main) "gdb problems with glibc 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73724
<dholbach> hey Cieffe - happy hug day and welcome to the desktop-bugs team!
<Cieffe> dholbach: thanks
<Cieffe> i'm trying to make my first triage
<dholbach> Cieffe: that's cool - if you need anything, just ask here
<Cieffe> but i havent't yet find a "simple" bug to start with :)
<dholbach> I think it's best to start with bugs of a package that you know well - you might want to flick through some of those bugs to get a feel for the right questions to ask, etc.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73725 in Ubuntu "Prblems in my 2 dvd-roms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73725
<Cieffe> dholbach: thanks i try :)
<dholbach> super
<fernando> morning all, morning bugs =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73726 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "regression: no support for logitech quickcam notebook old model" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73726
<Cieffe> I'm look at this bug: #48903
<dholbach> bug 48903
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48903 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox sometimes do not pull the info to Last.fm" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48903
<Cieffe> I can't reproduce the problem in edgy, and the bug is old
<Cieffe> should i do something?
<dholbach> reload the bug page
<dholbach> it seems that seb128 just answered it
<Cieffe> yeah! :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> but yeah, you're completley right
<dholbach> it's an old bug and it's a good thing to ask "does this still happen for you with <new release distro>?"
<dholbach> and to close the bug after a month or something, if there is no response
<Cieffe> ok thanks! :)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs has a couple of lists to check
<Cieffe> i take a look
<dholbach> Cieffe: well done
<fernando> Hobbsee: hi
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey fernando
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach in greeting
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee ecstatically - as if he hadn't seen her in ten years
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* Hobbsee is squished by dholbach 
<Cieffe> dholbach: this bug 72113
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72113 in rhythmbox "How do I get Rhythmbox to use a ssh proxy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72113
<Cieffe> it seems a request for help, not a bug
<dholbach> Cieffe: good catch
<dholbach> Cieffe: we have a page with 'default' responses on the wiki
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<dholbach> you might want to point him to the support/answers tracker
<Cieffe> dholbach: should i only report the motivation under "If the bug is a support request"
<Cieffe> ?
<dholbach> yeah, right and reject the bug
<dholbach> intersting, it was marked as a 'upstream' bug, not an 'Ubuntu' bug.
<seb128> Cieffe: you can reject the bug too
<seb128> apparently you added a comment but didn't close it
<Cieffe> now i close it :)
<seb128> good ;)
<Cieffe> is there a problem with the bug marked as "upstream"?
<dholbach> no, I would just have excepted the user to file it under distros/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox as opposed to products/rhythmbox
<seb128> you can't do that anymore
<seb128> cf https://launchpad.net/products/rhythmbox/+filebug
<seb128> "
<seb128> Rhythmbox does not use Malone as its bug tracker.
<seb128> To report a bug about Rhythmbox, please use its official bug tracker.
<seb128> "
<dholbach> ah nice
<seb128> Cieffe: upstream uses bugzilla, so if you want to report a bug upstream you have to use bugzilla
<seb128> people usually want to report a bug on the package though
<seb128> anyway that was a launchpad usability "bug"
<seb128> which is fixed now
<joumetal> Could I assign bug 73715 to Kamion? ubiquity related and good error logs.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73715 in ubiquity "Edgy installer crashed while "creating user"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73715
<Hobbsee> joumetal: you dont need to assign it, if it's under ubiquity - kamion will already look
<Cieffe> Cieffe i've already an account in gnome bugzilla
<joumetal> Hobbsee thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73727 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Feisty regression: Asus laptop not able to hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73727
<Cieffe> seb128: should i add your comment under the bug, to cf https://launchpad.net/products/rhythmbox/+filebug ?
<seb128> Cieffe: no, that's fine
<Cieffe> ok thanks, let's go to find another bug :P
<Cieffe> bug 5096
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5096 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox crashes on removing media from main library" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5096
<Cieffe> can someone look at this bug and tell me if all is ok?
<Cieffe> :)
<seb128> Cieffe: sure, looking
<seb128> Cieffe: looks fine, you could also ask for a debug backtrace if that's still happening
<Cieffe> bug 33112
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33112 in rhythmbox "[Dapper]  Rhythmbox does not play mp3's" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33112
<Cieffe> my last bug for today, i have to write my master thesis :)
<Cieffe> seb128: can you look at this bug too?
<seb128> Cieffe: looking
<seb128> Cieffe: that is a "bug report" :) That's not a "bug" though ;)
<seb128> Cieffe: closing it was right indeed, good work ;)
<seb128> Cieffe: thank you for the bug triage help!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73729 in initramfs-tools (main) "[feisty]  grep is called with invalid -w option from scripts/init-top/all_generic_ide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73729
<Cieffe> seb128: is there a way to correct my mistake?
<seb128> Cieffe: no, but that's clear enough, don't worry
<Cieffe> ok
<Cieffe> thanks for you help, and for your work on making ubuntu rock :)
<Cieffe> see you later
<seb128> Cieffe: thank you for triaging bugs :) see you!
<seb128> brb, rebooting
* dholbach hugs Cieffe
<Admiral_Chicago> woludn't bug #73722 go to like the doc team or something?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73722 in openmcu "Linked against libpt-1.9, which is not in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73730 in projectmanager.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync projectmanager.app (0.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73730
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: no, it's a bug - you could assign it to 'motu' if you like and look for a fix in debian maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug # 73723
<dholbach> bug 73723
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73723 in xorg "Xwrapper.config(5) man page missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73723
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: wrong one, i meant that one
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'll triage them both
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: which MOTU? any ideas who to assign to?
<dholbach> the ubuntu-x-swat team is already subscribed to it
<dholbach> that's their working area
<dholbach> you might want to check if there's a fix in debian
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'll look it up
<dholbach> nice
<davmor2> what's the web address for the untriaged bugs please
<joumetal> davmor you can use advanced search and there unconfirmed assigned to nobody
<davmor2> thanks
<LaschW> After the last feisty update I noticed that pppoe is not installed / there is no dependency to pppoe anymore. Against which packet should I fill a bug for this?
<dholbach> LaschW: ubuntu-standard depends on pppoeconf, which depends on pppoe | ppp
<dholbach> or rather ppp (>= 2.4.2+20040428-2) | pppoe (>= 3.0)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73543 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed AGAIN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73543
<Hobbsee> dholbach: LaschW oh right, so ppp is getting chosen instead now?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: sudo pppoeconf does something on my end, even with no pppoe installed
<Admiral_Chicago> arg i should be asleep
<Admiral_Chicago> 6 AM here
<dholbach> sleep tight Admiral_Chicago!
<dholbach> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm staying up all night
<Admiral_Chicago> have to do calculus and revisions
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73732 in openvpn (universe) "segfault on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73732
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: for Bug #73730, where can I look up the debian sync?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73730 in projectmanager.app "[Sync Request]  Sync projectmanager.app (0.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73730
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: what do you want to find out?
<Admiral_Chicago> [05:28]  <dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: no, it's a bug - you could assign it to 'motu' if you like and look for a fix in debian maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> where could i possibly find a fix?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure how Debian does bug / fixing
<dholbach> bug 73730 is a sync request
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73730 in projectmanager.app "[Sync Request]  Sync projectmanager.app (0.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73730
<dholbach> there's usually nothing to investigate there
<crimsun> yeah, but I think I'm slipping. I should be able to ACK within 1 minute of it being filed. ;)
<dholbach> the bug is used as an organisation instrument in that case
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i see that, so leave it alone? that was what i was going to do, it was WL'ed so I figured that someone had looked at it
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, that's probably the best
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see the comment made when it was wish listed
<Admiral_Chicago> okay all good
<Admiral_Chicago> wow I'm a geexk
<LaschW> dholbach: pppeoconf has a dependency to ppp or pppoe. So if there is a ppp installed pppoe isn't installed anyymore. Would it be a solution that pppoeconf depends on ppp and pppoe?
<dholbach> LaschW: I'm a ppp/pppoe illiterate - maybe it'd make sense to read the pppoeconf changelog and find out why the dependancy was put that way
<Admiral_Chicago> LaschW: just by what i read it seems there is a dependency error, maybe the package maintainer can help with that?
<dholbach> I'm honestly the wrong one to ask
<LaschW> dholbach: BTW. 'sudo pppoeconf does something' same here. I noticed the problem by the help of my provider. pppoe.so was loaded but the offered IP I was not recognised.
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> and with pppoe it works?
<LaschW> dholbach: Yepp, I got the packet using my WRTG, lucky I am... :-))
<dholbach> if there's a problem and it's fixed by installing pppoe you should file a bug, maybe on pppoeconf, maybe on ubuntu-meta
<dholbach> I'm out for lunch now - all the best with that bug!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73734 in samba (main) "update-inetd dependency missing on 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73733 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "Palm Sync Crashes with calendar conduit in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73733
<Nafallo> anyone else have apt-get segfaulting? :-P
<dholbach> mvo will be delighted to hear about it
<Nafallo> will see if there is already a bug first :-)
<mvo> Nafallo: does it help if you remove /var/cache/apt/*.bin ?
<Nafallo> mvo: thanks! *hug*
<Nafallo> mvo: you can take that as a "yes sir" :-)
<mvo> Nafallo: :)
<mvo> Nafallo: I wonder what killed it, the last corruption was because of a bad apt-index-watcher
<mvo> do you have that installed?
<Nafallo> nope
<mvo> or adept?
<joumetal> bug 73062
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73062 in apt "[feisty]  apt and aptitude crashing" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73062
<Nafallo> apt apt-listchanges apt-utils aptitude
<Nafallo> the installed ones matching apt*
<Nafallo> deborphan, gtkorphan is installed as well. except those it should be the plain seeds
<LaschW> #73736
<LaschW> bug 73736
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73736 in pppoeconf "[feisty]  pppoeconf needs a dependency to ppp AND pppoe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73736
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i did an update to BUg #71584
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71584 in amarok "on screen display lags text typing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71584
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefuly this gets fikxed but I need to edit the description, the "on screen display lags text typing" part
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to do that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73735 in bash (main) "_usr_bin_clear_console.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73735
<Admiral_Chicago> nvm
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: does LP allow HTML tags?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah don't need it.
<Adri2000> LaschW: I don't understand, pppoeconf already depends on ppp and pppoe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73404 in xsensors (universe) "xsensors displays nothing and then crashes when closed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73404
* Nafallo confirms what Adri2000 said
<Admiral_Chicago> Adri2000: feisty?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73457 in firefox (main) ""Firefox is already running, but is not responding"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73736 in pppoeconf (main) "[feisty]  pppoeconf needs a dependency to ppp AND pppoe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73736
<Adri2000> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not on feisty, but looking at the source package, Depends has: pppoe (>= 3.0), ppp (>= 2.4.1.uus2-4)
<Admiral_Chicago> Adri2000: might be a different version, not sure what the problem was, i made an assumption that it is a newer version
<Admiral_Chicago> bed now
* Admiral_Chicago hugs room
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73076 in xawtv (universe) "When running scantv I get a segmentation fault (core dumped) when ut gets to channel 77" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73738 in firefox (main) "RealPlayer doesn't work!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71384 in obconf (universe) "obconf doesn't work after installation- edgy 6.10" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73739 in gnome-panel (main) "unstoppable (probably) gnome-panel looping crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73740 in ajaxterm (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync ajaxterm (0.9-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73741 in gnome-blog (universe) "WordPress option" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73513 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME panel unresponsive after upgrade to Feisty" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73742 in firefox (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73442 in zeroconf (universe) "Please remove zeroconf from archive" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73743 in gnumail (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gnumail (1.2.0~pre2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73743
<dholbach> bye Admiral_Chicago
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73744 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox is slow!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73744
<seb128> bah
<seb128> "rhythmbox is slow"
<jonh_wendell> :)
<jonh_wendell> nice bug: bug 72212
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72212 in Ubuntu "Developers don't get enough thanks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72212
<dholbach> hehe
<seb128> "Developers don't get enough thanks"
<seb128> WTH
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73745 in firefox (main) "Logged out of account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73745
<fernando> hehehe
<seb128> :)
<fernando> really a high priority bug
<Hobbsee> haha
<fernando> thanks all by work
<seb128> I'm marking it as fixed :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jonh_wendell> seb128, no... don't do it ...
<jonh_wendell> :)
<seb128> too late :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73746 in rpm (main) "rpm throws lots of warnings about missing users/groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73746
<davmor2> bug 73621 is a item request not a bug I have had wishlist added to one of my bug before is this not possible for this one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73621 in Ubuntu "WISH: Kubuntu 7.04 has Taskbar2 by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73621
<seb128> davmor2: I would reject that bug
<seb128> davmor2: cf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses "If the bug is a suggestion for changing defaults"
<sfllaw> Good morning freedom lovers!
<fernando> sfllaw: hey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73747 in gconf (universe) "gconf is storing both compressed and uncompressed trees on disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73747
<dholbach> happy hug day sfllaw
* sfllaw hugs dholbach.
* dholbach hugs sfllaw back
<dholbach> already saw bug 72212?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72212 in Ubuntu "Developers don't get enough thanks" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72212
<sfllaw> It's fixed?
<sfllaw> Damn.
<seb128> sfllaw: hey, have you planned to try edgy-proposed uploads with a verification-required tag bugs soon?
<sfllaw> I've already done so.
<sfllaw> In fact, I think I've verified some of your bugs.
<seb128> right
<sfllaw> For example, bug 67547.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67547 in gimp "Wrong X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key in gimp.desktop file" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67547
<seb128> I've a stack of easy ones waiting though
<sfllaw> Which ones are you concerned about?
<seb128> yeah, I've noticed you reviewed 3-4 of them
<seb128> bug #68505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68505 in gnome-games "Cannot save high scores in Mahjongg, Difficult mode" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68505
<seb128> but #67917
<sfllaw> Yeah.  Priority on that one is Medium.
<sfllaw> I've been working in priority order.
<seb128> bug #67917
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67917 in gtk+2.0 "Bug #61835 it's happening again, no grid-lines" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67917
<seb128> ok
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> the list doesn't seem to long
<seb128> so I was wondering if there was an issue with them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73749 in destar (universe) "[Merge]  destar 0.2.0-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73750 in gnome-power-manager (main) "After hibernate: Battery not correctly recognized/displayed in Panel applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73750
<sfllaw> Lemme do a quick lookover.
<sfllaw> Neither patch concerns me and should be easy.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73748 in kdbus (universe) "Req backport to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73748
<seb128> sfllaw: good :)
<sfllaw> seb128: For the change to GtkTreeView...
<sfllaw> Should I see changes across all applications?
<seb128> no, the app has to use   gtk_tree_view_set_grid_lines()
<seb128> I had to tweak the example attached to the bug (it didn't build otherwise) IIRC to try it
<sfllaw> seb128: Ah, OK.  Thanks.
<seb128> np
<palski> Would sru request be better with  bug #73748?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73748 in kdbus "Req backport to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73751 in Ubuntu "Network route problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73751
<Yawner> hehe, just triaged my first report, hopefully the first of many
<seb128> Yawner: good :) What bug was that?
<Yawner> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/73738/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73738 in firefox "RealPlayer doesn't work!" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<seb128> palski: that bug is a duplicate of bug #71967
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71967 in kdbus "kdbus crashes right away" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71967
<palski> seb128: yes it is
<seb128> palski: #71967 has an edgy task, and the maintainer should probably try to prepare an eddgy-proposed for it
<seb128> palski: feel free to mark it as duplicate then :)
<finalbeta> seb128, the one that fixed it told me I had to request a backport individually, the link he game me showed me I had to create a new bugreport and add the backport group.
<seb128> finalbeta: you can add a backport task on the existing bug, no need of a new bug
<seb128> finalbeta: and the guy who told you that was wrong
<palski> finalbeta: I was that one, but I'm not sure anymore shoudl SRU be filled instread
<seb128> backport is about backporting a new version
<seb128> bug fixes have to go to -updates rather
<seb128> they need a sru
<seb128> and there is an edgy task open about it already
<finalbeta> Ok, good, because I'm confused now.
<palski> actually I wasn't sure should it be SRU or backport that's why I mentioned both :)
<seb128> Yawner: good comment, for a crasher you probably want to ask a backtrace too, cf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses "If the bug has no back trace"
<seb128> palski: backport are for new versions
<palski> seb128: yes, i understood it now
<Yawner> aha I was unsure whether or not to add that, I read it on the Triage guide, but I thought I would play safe without it for now.. I will add in that comment in a sec
<seb128> palski: good :)
<seb128> Yawner: your comment is good, if the guy really has a crasher the backtrace will be required to do something about the bug though so you can as well ask it now :)
<seb128> finalbeta: if you are confused don't hesitate to ask
<Yawner> aha will do
<seb128> good :)
<finalbeta> it's a crasher, but will it be considered for edgy? I remember reading edgy would only include security updates. (reading about sru now)
<seb128> finalbeta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-sru/+subscribedbugs
<seb128> finalbeta: example of sru opened for edgy
<seb128> Yawner: good work on that firefox bug :)
<Yawner> thanks
<seb128> thank *you* for helping on bug triage :)
<palski> finalbeta: I could do the sru request for you if that's ok?
<finalbeta> yes please.
<palski> ok, I'll do it little later today...
* Hobbsee waves to palski 
<seb128> finalbeta, palski: could one of you close bug #73748?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73748 in kdbus "Req backport to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73748
<palski> Hi Hobbsee!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73753 in nautilus (main) "genome crashed unexpectedly just after opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73753
<palski> seb128, finalbeta I'll close it
<seb128> palski: thank you
<Cieffe> hy guys
<Cieffe> hi guys :)
<Cieffe> I'm here again, i just look at the new bug 73753
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73753 in gnome-cups-manager "genome crashed unexpectedly just after opening" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73753
<seb128> Cieffe: I just marked it as duplicated
<seb128> I tend to try cleaning new bugs quickly ;)
<Cieffe> i'm too slow :)
<finalbeta> Sry, I was off.
<seb128> Cieffe: there is plenty of old bugs patiently waiting and you are not really likely to conflict with somebody on those ;)
<Cieffe> ok, but the the question was, this seems to come from bug-buddy and have no description at all, only the backtrace. Is the backtrace the only thing we need?
<joumetal> could I confirm 68607 as wishlist
<Hobbsee> bug 68607
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68607 in xorg "No direct rendering by default with i810/i815 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68607
<seb128> Cieffe: the backtrace is a non-debug one which is usually not enough to fix a bug
<seb128> Cieffe: it is enough in that case to know that's a duplicate though
<seb128> joumetal: hum
<joumetal> Like is it possible to force it to 16bit and maybe give some ram to video driver to use.
<seb128> joumetal: I'll try to ask the xorg maintainer if he's around
<Cieffe> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73754 in Ubuntu "Opera crashes when navigating to aol site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73755 in control-center (main) "http_proxy variable export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73755
<seb128> joumetal: seems he's not around, I would let the bug untriaged if you don't know what you are doing
<seb128> I've no idea of that's a bug or something that can be easily change
<joumetal> seb128 ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73757 in hal (main) "USB mass storage (ata hard disk) does not get mounted automaticly when hotplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73758 in Ubuntu "Laptop not reboot or shutdown on KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73759 in network-manager (main) "Unable to connect to unsecured wireless networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73760 in gdebi (main) "Gdebi hangs if you close the progress dialog when it can't download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73411 in gksu (main) "Authentication alert doesn't doesn't do startup notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73492 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when open a flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73492
<davmor2> seb128: thanks for your reply
<seb128> davmor2: you're welcome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68957 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy icon missing" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73763 in gnome-session (main) ""switch users" problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73764 in banshee (universe) "I was plugging in a USB keyboard & mouse when it happened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73765 in firefox (main) "crashed on open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73765
<dholbach> rulus, mr_pouit, Seeker`, ailean, lloydinho_, ssam: happy hug day!
* ssam hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> yeehaaaaa
* mr_pouit hugs dholbach ^^
* dholbach helps himself to some new bugs from the desktop-bugs mailbox
<ailean> hi ;)
<ailean> dholbach, well, my bug has finally been recognised and is apparently being fixed right now, so i'm happy
<dholbach> ailean: which one is that?
<ailean> lack of language-support-sco. https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/73644
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73644 in Ubuntu "provide language-support-sco" [High,In progress] 
<dholbach> ah nice
<ailean> was that cos of me?
<ailean> or was it a big coincidence?
<dholbach> I can't tell
<ailean> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/73644
<ailean> must have been coincidence :)
<lloydinho_> happy hugging, dholbach!
<dholbach> but according the bug it's "prio high"
<ailean> well it is high priority and it's been annoying me for a long time
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/73644/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73644 in Ubuntu "provide language-support-sco" [High,In progress] 
<ailean> i'm translating with no way to see my efforts realised ;)
<ailean> i stopped cos of it actually. when it's fixed i'll start again
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> seems that seb128 gave gaim bugs a lot of loving
<ailean> i was impressed with your bug numbers in the class there
<ailean> didn't realise the team were doing so well with them
<dholbach> yeah, everybody's doing great work
<sfllaw> Indeed!
<sfllaw> lloydinho_: Thanks.
<dholbach> but we still need every hand on bugs
<ailean> i'd like to help more, but you know, it is very hard to start
<dholbach> I think it's best to start off with a package you know well
<ailean> translating to scots is nice, but it's not exactly hjgh priority. everyone in this country speaks english
<a7p> Hello everyone, I attend the bugsquashing-class yesterday ... iirc feature requests in the bugtracker should be rejected - but I constantly find featurerequests by people who's Karama tells me they are reporting very regular - is that correct - should feature requests be rejected?
<dholbach> and then go from there, read some existing bugs, get an idea of what to ask, etc
<ailean> well i'm not familiar with programming under linux
<sfllaw> ailean: People translate to Canadian.
<sfllaw> a7p: Welcome!
<dholbach> a7p: they should be moved to the answers (aka support) tracker
<sfllaw> a7p: Or turned into specs by the requesters.
<ailean> sfllaw, yeah, i see that. i don't see the point really.
<sfllaw> ailean: Well, for Canadians, having local spelling is important.
<ailean> sfllaw, we spell differently to the US too, and i won't change that. And with the option of british english there, i will choose it
<ailean> i don't oppose the existence of the translations - i just don't see it as being as important as some people obviously do. and remember, Scots is a language, not just a way to spell things :)
<sfllaw> ailean: I was pointing out that Canadian English is even less of a regional difference.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73771 in libaqbanking (universe) "crash in aqbanking qt3-wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73771
<ailean> sfllaw, i get you :)
<ailean> why is there a bug day when the first feisty release is tomorrow?
<sfllaw> To get people involved in bug triage.  It's Ubuntu Open Week.
<ailean> cool
<a7p> okay, I will past the standard answer from the wiki and reject the reports ...
<a7p> tnaks
* sfllaw hugs a7p.,
<a7p> arg, you know what I mean.
<a7p> should feature request only be rejected for ubuntu or also for upstream?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73780 in kdbus (universe) "[SRU]  kdbus (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73781 in gnome-session (main) "unable to get out of "hibernate"-mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73781
<cyborg> hi, i'm new here. what shall i do?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71349 in xfce4-session (main) "OpenOffice Quickstart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71349
<cyborg> clear
<ailean> did you attend the class at 3pm GMT?
<cyborg> no sorry, just got here what time is it now on gmt?
<a7p> cyborg, you could check out the logs of the last bug-squashing session ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73782 in control-center (main) "Gnome theme manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73783 in gs-gpl (main) "please sync gs-gpl from Debian sid main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73784 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when closing tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73784
<a7p> cyborg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<davmor2> sfllaw:  commented on a few bugs today after your talk rejected one and then had to unreject another, so thanks for the talk and empowering me to help out a bit more with Ubuntu.
<sfllaw> Thanks for helping out!
* sfllaw hugs davmor2.
<davmor2> definately be helping out more in this field.
<davmor2> :)
<seb128> davmor2: thank you for the bug triage work!
<davmor2> gotto go now though :(
<cyborg> ok this link helps. i'm gonna read in
<sfllaw> There's also going to be tomorrow.
<sfllaw> At 16:00 UTC.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73787 in brasero (universe) "While verifying a checksum crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73787
<ssam> woo, found 2 duplicates
<sfllaw> ssam: Hi five!
<ssam> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73788 in kdeadmin (main) "Network profiles completely broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73789 in hunglish (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync hunglish (1.13-1.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73789
<gnomefreak> mvo: are you around for a quick question?
<a7p> someone complains about his external USB-Soundcard beeing selectable, but not beeing used for playback - he filed this bug agains rhythmbox (which is wrong) - where should I point him?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73790 in Ubuntu "WISH: Trash has option to "shred" files _(Kubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73791 in pybliographer (universe) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73791
<gnomefreak> he needs to disable the onboard card in the bios adn than set his USB card to default :)
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> mvo: is there a chance to get smart 0.50rc* in feisty?
<gnomefreak> it fixes one annoying bug that im aware of. (from what i heard
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes, I have planed it for this week
<mvo> please nag me againi if it isn't done by tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: thank you ;) this smart update && smart update && smart upgrade is annoying
<mvo> gnomefreak: oh, right
* gnomefreak loves smart :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73793 in evolution (main) "Can move default folders, ie inbox, trash into other folders." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73793
<gnomefreak> mvo: it still wont be in the repos until mext week the earliest i would think due to herd freeze but i will keep eyes open
<gnomefreak> s/mext/next
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73792 in language-pack-cs (main) ""Shutdown" obrazovka v Ubuntu mate uivatele a nen v souladu s p. slovnkem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73792
<mvo> gnomefreak: its universe, so it should be fine
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73453 in Ubuntu "HP 3650: All printed pages are blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73794 in azureus (universe) "Not start Azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73795 in libopensync-plugin-evolution2 (universe) "[Merge]  libopensync-plugin-evolution2 0.19-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71608 in rhythmbox (main) "Sound Preference "Music and Movies" is not used (rb, totem)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71608
<dholbach> good night guys - have a nice hug day!
* dholbach hugs the bunch of you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73796 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Crash when clicking "Write to Disc"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73797 in migrationtools (universe) "users data produces objectClass "nisMailAlias", cannot be imported into LDAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73798 in migrationtools (universe) "hostap_pci module WEP encryption failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73799 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "Crash when I try autocomplete table names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73800 in samba (main) "SMB Backend Fails when printing to a Windows share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73456 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror should have a Work Offline feature" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73456
<ssam> sfllaw, hi, salgado and i have been looking at a way of finding dupes based on 2 bugs having the same upstream watch
<ssam> sfllaw, we have a list of ~300 candidates (some are already marked as dupes) http://rafb.net/paste/results/7jP84A64.html
<ssam> sfllaw, i am finding that some of them have both already fixed, is it still worth marking them as dupes?
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> I'd say you shouldn't touch the ones that have already been marked Fix Released, unless the upstream is also Fix Released.
<ssam> salgado though of the possibility that at somepoint one of them might be reopened, at which point the dupe might be useful
<sfllaw> Well...
<sfllaw> Marking these bugs as potential dupes might be good, if there were some way of doing so.
<sfllaw> You could at least put a comment in, saying it is potentially a duplicate of case ####.
<sfllaw> ssam: Is there some way to make a "similar to:" box in LP?
<sfllaw> And have this run every so often?
<ssam> you have to talk to one of the launchpad guys. also have a look at http://launchpad.net/bugs/29206
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29206 in malone "indicate when another bug already uses the same watch" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<sfllaw> ssam: Fair enough.
<sfllaw> ssam: I'd say that adding a Comment is the Right Thing.
<sfllaw> And if it's a duplicate of an open bug, then marking as duplicate is fine.
<sfllaw> Can you do that automatically, instead of by hand?
<Yawner> Hey guys, whats the difference between a backtrace and a crash file?
<Yawner> (I am a bit new to this), trying to triage a bug, the guy has a crash file, should I instruct him to upload it?
<Yawner> no-one about :(
<sfllaw> seb128: Curse you for making me play games on corporate time.
<ssam> sfllaw, maybe in the future something can be done automatically
<sfllaw> I hope so.
<sfllaw> ssam: Are you planning to run this from time to time?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73803 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Linux don't start with kernel linux-image-2.6.19-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73804 in ekiga (main) "Crash with "Jitter thread did not terminate correctly"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73804
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #61835
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61835 in gtk "No grid-lines property on GtkTreeView" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61835
<ssam> sfllaw, salgado who can run it, i am just a bugsquaddy
<sfllaw> ssam: Cool.
<sfllaw> ssam: Please pass on our discussion to him for consideration, then.
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all, happy hug day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73805 in hibernate (universe) "Hibernate will not poweroff laptop at very "last" step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73805
<sfllaw> seb128: Your Mahjongg bug has been solved.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73806 in gnome-games (main) "Game > Scores... is greyed out the first time you win Mahjongg" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73807 in ltsp (main) "server missing from ltsp-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73808 in pessulus (main) "No translation template available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73808
<seb128> Yawner: still around?
<seb128> sfllaw: good :)
<Yawner> indeed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73809 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-keyboard-properties - problem with keyboard layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73809
<Yawner> triaging some more bugs :)
<seb128> Yawner: did somebody reply to your question?
<Yawner> erm. don't think so
<seb128> Yawner: the backtrace is the suit of functions you get from gdb, bug-buddy, etc after a crash
<Yawner> aha right I think I get you, the path the error has taken
<seb128> Yawner: the crash files from apport have extra informations on the version of the distro, the depends, the package itself, and might have a coredump too ("might" because it's possible to send a stripped version without it)
<Admiral_Chicago> what do I do if I find a bug in LP?
<mr_pouit> file a bug ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> mr_pouit: i found it filing another bug...
<Yawner> seb128: thanks for the clarificiation
<mr_pouit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs << Admiral_Chicago, you can try to report it here
<mr_pouit> or maybe here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs
<seb128> Yawner: you're welcome
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean "find a bug in LP"?
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/73811
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73811 in Ubuntu "fdisk -l should give output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> i couldn't mark the bug as being in the fdisk package
<mr_pouit> fdisk belongs to util-linux package I think
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: fdisk is not a package
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago:
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: no but LP told me it did when I first searched for it
<seb128> $ dpkg -S /sbin/fdisk
<seb128> util-linux: /sbin/fdisk
<seb128> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> sec
<seb128> if you find a bug to the website you can use the page pointed by mr_pouit to report it
<Admiral_Chicago> when I was filing the bug, i searched for the package fdisk and the form told me it existed but it doesn't after all.
<seb128> open a bug on malone then
<Admiral_Chicago> when I changed the package status to "needs information" I tried to find the fdisk package, it isn't there
<Admiral_Chicago> okay malone it is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73810 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed-Kubuntu 6.06 DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73811 in Ubuntu "fdisk -l should give output" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73811
<Admiral_Chicago> done
<Admiral_Chicago> nobody changed the wiki page for bug day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73812 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes for no obvious reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73812
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad once it gets approved it's taken care of
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73814 in compiz (universe) "crash when launching compiz --replace and moving a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73815 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73815
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: what should be changed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73816 in desktop-effects (universe) "matlab does not display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73816
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: just add a line that says "must be super user" or something along those line
<Admiral_Chicago> lines*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73818 in bootcd (universe) "Secure Graphics mode dosen`t force VESA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73818
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: you don't need to a super user ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: ?
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand what you meant
<Admiral_Chicago> okay if you open up a terminal and want to list your partitions, you would do fdisk -l
<Admiral_Chicago> but if you aren't root/sudo you won't get any output just a new line
<mr_pouit> $ fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mr_pouit> Cannot open /dev/sda
<seb128> ah, right
<mr_pouit> there is an output for me :/
<Admiral_Chicago> mr_pouit: no just fdisk -l
<seb128> <Admiral_Chicago> nobody changed the wiki page for bug day
<Admiral_Chicago> say if you have multiple partitions as I do
<seb128> I thought you were speaking abou tthat
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: i did
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought you were asking about my bug
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #73811
<mr_pouit> Admiral_Chicago: yes, it displays nothing :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73819 in xorg (main) "xorg crashes randomly when entering password in screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73819
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73811 in Ubuntu "fdisk -l as normal user should give output" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73811
<Admiral_Chicago> mr_pouit: my bug is just a wishlist to have output when you put that command in
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't change it to Wishlist, i'm not QA just on bug squad
<seb128> $ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<seb128> Cannot open /dev/hda
<seb128> ah k
<seb128> yeah, upstream feature request
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: no i understand that, but if i don't know if i have sda / hda / hdc etc.
<mr_pouit> Admiral_Chicago: for the first comment, there is maybe an indivisible space between "fdisk" and "-l"
<seb128> I've updated the bug
<Admiral_Chicago> mr_pouit: nope, if go to the command, and at the start of the line type sudo, i get the listing
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<mr_pouit> Admiral_Chicago: I am speaking of the "-bash: fdisk: command not found" (comment 1). If I type "fdisk -l", it displays nothing, but no this error (and of course it works with sudo)
<mr_pouit> *not this error
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> mr_pouit: no that what happens on a debian system
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73821 in kwlan (universe) "failed to enable network in wpa_supplicant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73821
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well too much discussion over one little bug report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73822 in python2.4 (main) "Crash when starting svn-workbench" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73822
<seb128> that happens, will be better for next one ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73823 in totem (main) "Double click on a MP4 video file and Totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73825 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73824 in graphviz-cairo (universe) "Can't be uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73826 in Ubuntu "Splash screen seems to corrupt Radeon Mobility X700 graphic controller on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73827 in lvm2 (main) "pvmove fails since upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73829 in eterm (universe) "[Merge]  eterm_0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73828 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "[madwifi]  Atheros AR5005G doesn't work with 2.6.19 (fine with 2.6.17)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73832 in cdrkit (main) "Spurious conffile prompt on upgrade from pre-Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73833 in wpasupplicant (main) "Missing text in man page for wpa_supplicant.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73835 in evolution (main) "evolution slow to display images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73835
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/64301
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64301 in gnome-screensaver "Unable to unlock screen when using ldap" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> I'd like to close that bug... please can anyone read it.
<seb128> a7p: around?
<xeruno> it was reported on (in?) 2006-10-06, no one has confirmed... it's working for me and it seems to be  a misconfiguration
<xeruno> The hug day is over? I wanted s hug :(
<Admiral_Chicago> xeruno: will you enter how you fixed it?
<Admiral_Chicago> xeruno: no it's not
* Admiral_Chicago hugs xeruno
<xeruno> Admiral_Chicago, No because it's not a bug
<xeruno> it's a misconfiguration. Those files doesn'0t need to have the password  harcoded
<Admiral_Chicago> you said it was a misconfiguration right
<gnomefreak> xeruno: the reporter didnt say it was a misconfiguration and i dont think closing that bug yet is a good idea.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm off
<gnomefreak> misconfig of a screensaver (how many users configure their own screensavers?
<xeruno> gnomefreak, yeah the reporter thinks that it it a bug... but those files HAS to be readed for anyone. the password is stored in a especial files with the proper permission
<seb128> xeruno: point the user to what to do to fix his configuration and ask him to try again
<xeruno> gnomefreak, it's not a misconfiguration o screensaver... its a misconfiguration of the ldap auth related files
<gnomefreak> xeruno: if installed by default than that is a bug. if user changed it than its not a bug
<xeruno> the default permission for those files are world readable... the user chaged that.
<xeruno> Admiral_Chicago thanks for the Hug :)
<seb128> xeruno: tell him to change the permissions back, if that fixes his issue you can close the bug then :)
* seb128 hugs xeruno for tracking that bug
<xeruno> seb128,  thanks  :)
<xeruno> seb128, He already said that... but he need to store some password there (which is where resides the misconfiguration) and for that reason he thinks there's a bug
<xeruno> needs*
<seb128> xeruno: ah, right
<seb128> hum
<seb128> xeruno: right, close it
<xeruno> seb128, Status=> Rejected and Assigned to me?
<seb128> xeruno: rejected, assigned or subscribe to the bug as you prefer
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73838 in kdepim (main) "does not display embedded flash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73838
<seb128> I usually subscribe, some people prefer the assigne wat
<seb128> way
<xeruno> seb128, done :)
<seb128> excellent
* seb128 hugs xeruno
<seb128> good work :)
<xeruno> yay!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71364 in xorg-server (main) "Google earth very slow on i915" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73839 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash connecting to an existing database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73839
<gnomefreak> are we still closing old "needs info" bugs?
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/73818 this seems like a nv driver bug for that specific card. I Installed a couple of machines with Geforce 7300 and worked properly...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73818 in bootcd "Secure Graphics mode dosen`t force VESA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> the question here is if the  Livecd "should" use the Vesa if the NV driver is stable enough.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73840 in emacs21 (main) "Revert Debian's removal of the Emacs info files and several other files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73840
<xeruno> I think a Needinfo for this bug (More detailed hardware description, Card Vendo: MSI, XFX etc)
<gnomefreak> xeruno: that bug is a problem for alot of people there is atleast one other bug like that
<xeruno> Oh yeah... I should look for duplicates :P
<gnomefreak> xeruno: livecd should default to vesa since its (standard)
<gnomefreak> but its not set to. as mine always sets driver to nv (but mine works on this pc)
<xeruno> really? but If they do so... the installed system will have the same vesa driver
<seb128> gnomefreak: yep, one month without reply should be fine to close a needinfo
<gnomefreak> seb128: ty thought so but the reply was pulled out of wiki so i wasnt sure
<seb128> you're welcome :)
<seb128> sleep time here
<seb128> 'night everybody
<xeruno> gnomefreak, I found some similar bugs but all of them unconfirme
<gnomefreak> are they the same?
<xeruno> they look very similar
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/71166
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71166 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu Edgy Live CD Corrupt Graphics in X Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/73818
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73818 in bootcd "Secure Graphics mode dosen`t force VESA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73841 in hubackup (universe) "Cannot backup on my USB key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73841
<xeruno> I think they are duplicates
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-30
<gnomefreak> theres one that has alot of info in it. i saw it last week im looking through my subscribed bugs closing as i go along you can mark one as a dup of the other with those 2 whatever one has more info and best description of the issue until i fond the one im looking for if i even have it still
<xeruno> gnomefreak, OK
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73842 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Intermittent crash using OpenGL, Nvidia drivers, 6600GT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73843 in aptitude (main) "strange arrow-key behavior after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73844 in xfce (universe) "upon logging into xfce nautilus opens and gnome-desktop appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73845 in Ubuntu "Resolutions not available after Eft installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73846 in Ubuntu "indistinguishable mimetype icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73847 in tagcoll (main) "tagcoll has been renamed to tagcoll2 in Debian" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73848 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus overloading CPU (Stays at 99% all the time)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73849 in ubiquity (main) "Error while installing GRUB under nUbuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73849
<PWill> Have I missed most of Hug Day?
<PWill> My school blocks IRC :(
<sfllaw> It's still going on.
<sfllaw> Hug Day lasts approximately 26 hours.
<Admiral_Chicago> PWill: no
<PWill> sweet
<sfllaw> Sorry, 60h.
<Admiral_Chicago> it's all day in evey timezone for the 29th
<sfllaw> And since there are 26 timezones.
<sfllaw> And I can't count.
<PWill> heh
<sfllaw> 26+24 = 50
<sfllaw> 50h
<sfllaw> That's what I get for doing an engineering degree.
<PWill> hmm... wouldn't you only add 24+25?
<PWill> wait, no. you were right.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73851 in gftp (main) "random crash while uploading files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73851
<sfllaw> Is someone from the MOTU SRU team here?
<sfllaw> PWill: So ready to dive in?
<PWill> I'm browsing unconfirmed and untriaged on launchpad
<sfllaw> PWill: Any packages you're particularly interested in?
<PWill> not really, just looking for stuff i know a lot about
<sfllaw> PWill: Good good.  Let me know if you'd like help.
<PWill> sfllaw: will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73852 in php5 (main) ""dpkg -S /usr/bin/phpize" fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73854 in spe (universe) "SPE has extra dependency: python-wxversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69209 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox  crashes, following links to (Many) other sites" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73856 in avahi (main) "Faild to initialize hal!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73857 in firefox (main) "crasch when I try to access to pnpMyAdmin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73858 in gtranslator (main) "gtranslator crashes when copying text from translations fields" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73859 in kleansweep (universe) "Installation of Kleansweep on Ubuntu (Gnome) fails to install kdesu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73860 in mono (main) "Crash post hinbernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73862 in cryptsetup (universe) "Add optimized cipher modules to initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73402 in xsensors (universe) "xsensors displays nothing and then crashes when closed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73402
<somerville32> Anyone around?
<crimsun> no.
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> I've been in the Ubuntu BugSquad since the first day of September and have amassed almost 175K in Karma. Do you think I'm ready to join #ubuntu-qa? :)
* somerville32 doesn't want to join, not be ready, and be forgotten about.
<somerville32> s/join/apply
<crimsun> I'd say if you feel comfortable telling me what to do when a new bug comes in, then yes.
<crimsun> meaning if you can explain why you'd do such and such, then you're ready
<Cas> cry and run away?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd run and hide
<somerville32> Cool :)
<crimsun> that's just my $0.02, though. Feel free to apply as long as you have prior involvement and are courteous.
<somerville32> Thanks. :)
<somerville32> Ok, I applied. :)
<crimsun> great, thanks for your commitment thus far!
* somerville32 cheers.
<somerville32> Thanks Crimsun :] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73863 in update-manager (main) "xkb-data install fails with md5hash error on Dapper/Edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68809 in pouetchess (universe) "after about five moves the screen went bananas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68809
<ausimage> Hello... Is anyone intimate with firefox bugs??? I am trying to determine where to file a bug on firefox in Dapper.
<ausimage> I do not want it to be a duplicate if possible...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73864 in grub (main) "[feisty]  scary message on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73864
<ausimage> The bug is that when closing firefox. it does not truly close. it just seems to remove it window, but it is still running. System profile is saying upwards of 80 mb on the firefox process. And you cannot open another firefox window, till you kill the other process.
<ausimage> Is this similar to any bugs that have been reported??
<ausimage> Anyone ?? I hate to add to the 600+ bugs or scan all 600+ at this point.
<crimsun> ausimage: I haven't experienced anything resembling that in dapper, edgy, or feisty
<ausimage> Hmmm. It is happening regularly...
<ausimage> my daughter is using it most of the time... I know she plays flash games...
<ausimage> crimsun: would that be the issue?
<ausimage> she does not appear to have issue with flash though.
<crimsun> which version of flashplugin-nonfree?
<ausimage> um latest...
<crimsun> latest for which Ubuntu release? :)
<ausimage> dapper 9.*
<crimsun> errL
<crimsun> dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<ausimage> yeah I would have to doube check but it is the new version 9. series
<ausimage> crimsun: 9.0.21.7.8~ubuntu1
<crimsun> that um.
<crimsun> that can't be right.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73865 in realtime-lsm (universe) ""realtime" is now "realcap" but init scripts do not reflect this change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73865
<ausimage> crimsun ???
<crimsun> there was never any such version
<ausimage> uhh .78 not .7.8
<crimsun> so you're using the edgy version on dapper?
<crimsun> sorry, an older feisty version
<ausimage> hmmm no I have no edgy repos on that machine...
<crimsun> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1 is the current feisty version
<ausimage> does that backport easily ??? crimsun
<crimsun> it runs on dapper, yes
<crimsun> it's very much unsupported, however
<ausimage> K maybe I will try that and see if the problem goes away....
<ausimage> I really hate to add to that firefox buglist :(
<crimsun> I doubt it's a flashplugin-nonfree issue
<ausimage> I saw something about leaks in the bugs on firefox but none said that they could not restart the appp
<crimsun> remove all plugins and extensions, back up and delete your ~/.mozilla, and attempt to reproduce the symptoms
<ausimage> crimusn is there away to filter the bugs by there content.  I will work on that, but my daughter will not be happy without flash:(
<ausimage> I am really trying to wean her off M$....
<crimsun> use keywords
<ausimage> crimsun how is that accomplished just use the search at the top of the bug list?
<crimsun> yessir
<ausimage> cool... thanks... I will work on this get back here if there is anymore troubles
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73866 in mesa-utils (main) "glxinfo crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73867 in compiz (universe) "Tomboy notes are not correctly set as active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73867
* towsonu2003 hugs ubugtu
* Ubugtu hugs towsonu2003
<towsonu2003> ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73468 in compiz (universe) "crash if right click a totem in windows list (bottom)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73471 in compiz (universe) "missing some refresh when playing a video" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73473 in compiz (universe) "Very hi CPU in firefox and gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73869 in firefox (main) "crash on start-up 2x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73870 in gthumb (main) "TIFF faxes display black & white but print black & black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71351 in xfdesktop4 (main) "hidden menu items reappear after including them" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71351
<somerville32> 71351 isn't new :/
<dholbach> good morning
<somerville32> Hey :)
<somerville32> dbolbach: I enjoyed your session. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73873 in uim (universe) "Japanese language input method (SCIM) in EDGY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73873
<dholbach> somerville32: thanks a lot :)
<somerville32> :] 
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<somerville32> Are we going to have regular hug days again?
<Hobbsee> there's one on today?
<dholbach> there was yesterday
<Hobbsee> nope, yesterday
<dholbach> sfllaw's announce was a bit short notice probably
<dholbach> but oh well - we should have regular HUG DAYs again
<somerville32> dholbach: Btw, I dunno if you noticed but I applied for ubuntu-qa last night. I'm not sure if I'm ready (Though I feel very confident working with bugs) but I thought I'd just let you know. If I'm not ready, maybe I could get a few pointers? : )
<dholbach> somerville32: usually sfllaw does ubuntu-qa approvals
<somerville32> Alrighty :] 
<somerville32> Thanks anyhow : )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73874 in gxine (main) "Some gxine preferences aren't accessible from the gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73874
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you around?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: yep
<dholbach> heya seb128
<seb128> hey dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128!!!11!!1!!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: if we've got a couple of SRU bits, have been in proposed for over 7 days, and have reports of them working, what do we do then?
* seb128 hugs dholbach!!!!!
<dholbach> :-)
* Hobbsee isnt sure if sfllaw has been contacted over them though
<dholbach> Hobbsee: did you ping on the bug again?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ping who, sorry?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: on the bug
<Hobbsee>  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69494
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/67889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67889 in kdebase "(edgy) SRU: KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69494 in kopete "Kopete 0.12.3 can't log in to ICQ anymore" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> are the bugs in question
<dholbach> just write   "ping?"  in a comment :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i dont understand.  usually pinging involves a person?
<dholbach> there should be people subscribed to it, no?
<Hobbsee> what for?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73876 in gpaint (main) "Cannot select rectangle or square area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73876
<dholbach> the motu-sru team is not subscribed
<dholbach> Hobbsee: ^
<dholbach> hey mvo
<Hobbsee> dholbach: they're both in main?
<dholbach> ok... sorry
<dholbach> seems you didn't add a  verification-needed  tag
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates - point 4
<mvo> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> Hobbsee: did you notify sfllaw?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i didnt write either bug, or do either SRU.  i'm not sure if sfllaw has been notified
<palski> Speaking about SRUs, can someone take a look at bug #73780, does it contain all information required?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73780 in kdbus "[SRU]  kdbus (edgy)" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73780
* Hobbsee is just working her way thru this email
<dholbach> Hobbsee: you should ping him and ask what's going on
<seb128> Hobbsee: that SRU is not good
<seb128> Hobbsee: no wonder you get not reply when things are not done properly ;)
<seb128> the debdiff is for edgy, not edgy-proposed
<Hobbsee> seb128: i didnt write the darned thing, i didnt have anything to do with it, apart from following this email.
<seb128> ubuntu-sru is not subscribed
<seb128> Hobbsee: you are the one asking there
<seb128> Hobbsee: that's why I reply to you
<seb128> if you don't want a reply don't ask
<seb128> <Hobbsee> dholbach: if we've got a couple of SRU bits, have been in proposed for over 7 days, and have reports of them working, what do we do then?
<Hobbsee> sorry, i've just had a bit of an...annoying afternoon
<seb128> np
* Hobbsee subscribes ubuntu-sru to both
<seb128> maybe a good idea to fix the bugs first
<seb128> like attach a debdiff for edgy-proposed
<seb128> and not for edgy which will not accept an update
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i see.  he's got a repo for it, instead of a debdiff.
<Hobbsee> seb128: urgh, i see.    i'm not sure that patch would even work.
<Hobbsee> seb128: apart from fixing those botchup patches, is there anything else?
<seb128> point him to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates maybe
<sfllaw> seb128: A few of your SRUs have been approved.
<seb128> sfllaw: rock on, thank you ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73877 in gimp (main) "Wacom Lock up and Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73877
<Hobbsee> yeah, well..
* seb128 hugs sfllaw
<sfllaw> Bug #65797 is interesting, because it has both main and universe changes.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65797 in totem "(Edgy) 'Fit window to movie' doesn't work at all" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65797
<sfllaw> Does the universe change go in separately?  It needs five "works for me" before it gets uploaded to edgy.
<seb128> we will not bother, no :p
<seb128> the src package is main
<sfllaw> We should probably decide on a policy for those.
<sfllaw> Src package in main or universe .
<seb128> decide on the src package I would say
<seb128> Hobbsee: in fact your bugs have already be approved for edgy-proposed
<Hobbsee> seb128: i dont get this.  apparently the kdebase fix has already been uploaded to edgy-proposed - why do you want another debdiff about it?
<Hobbsee> so it seems.
<seb128> Hobbsee: I don't get what you are asking if the fix have already been approved
<Burgundavia> seb128: regarding compiz: I went through and set any bug from pre-Feisty (and thus likely compiz-quinn) to be NeedInfo, with an explanation of why and a request for testing
<Hobbsee> seb128: what i'm trying to ask is "it's been sitting in proposed for the required time, yet sfllaw seems to have not been pinged about it, and people have tested it and reported it works.  so what happens now?"
<seb128> Burgundavia: excellent, thank you
<seb128> Hobbsee: did you have the "verification-needed" tag set?
<Hobbsee> seb128: unfortunately no. i've set that now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's why
<seb128> they should be on the "to review" list now ;)
<Hobbsee> for sfflaw to review, and wait for another 7 days, presumably
<Hobbsee> seb128: have i understood correctly now?  ^
<gnomefreak> Burgundavia: in feisty it will be known as beryl correct?
<Burgundavia> gnomefreak: compiz and beryl are seperate things
<Burgundavia> compiz-quinn is now beryl
<gnomefreak> Burgundavia: but didnt the bugs say compiz-quinn == beryl
<Burgundavia> the bugs are filed against compiz
<Burgundavia> thus I asked them to test compiz
<Burgundavia> beryl is not yet in the repos, due to "issues"
<gnomefreak> ah i was wondering what happened cause imbrandon uploaded them and someone the other day was playing with them after he uploaded them to "new"
<Burgundavia> it will hit the repos eventually
<seb128> Burgundavia: what "issues"?
<seb128> I thought that nobody was interested to work on the packages simply
<Burgundavia> imbrandon and others were struggling with some issues with upstream and how it was packaged, etc.
<Burgundavia> no, there are 5 people working on and off on it
<Burgundavia> hmm, is 1am
<Burgundavia> I need to sleep
<gnomefreak> its 4am her estill waiting to fall asleep
<seb128> bah
<gnomefreak> main is frozen due to herd 1 and yet i still have a kernel update?
<seb128> I would prefer people working on compiz :p
<seb128> gnomefreak: frozen means that archive admin can approve things they want
* gnomefreak hasnt had time to look at it in awhile
<gnomefreak> oh thats right
<seb128> :)
* gnomefreak was waiting for a couple packages none that would be in main so the last thing i expected was kernel
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> but a working kernel is good!
<gnomefreak> yes it is! but we will see if it works
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: btw the koffice 1.6.1 is up again. it was down for a week or so
<poningru> hooray 2.6.19
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yay.  it just got uploaded into repos, for after the freeze
<gnomefreak> poningru: your late we are on -7 now we started at -1 or -2
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: oh goodie i can get rid of repo soon :)
<poningru> :(
<gnomefreak> waiting to see if 2.6.20 gets accepted
<poningru> whatshisface said we should
<poningru> we covered that on UWN
<gnomefreak> yeah well i keep hearing maybe
<Burgundavia> benc?
<Burgundavia> our lead kernel dev?
<poningru> yeah thats it
<gnomefreak> if it didnt come from benc dont believe it
<gnomefreak> :)
<Burgundavia> no, it came from him
<Burgundavia> I can dig up the -devel email if you want
<gnomefreak> no im good i just keep getting 2.6.19 was accepted in the -changes list
<gnomefreak> so i wasnt sure if he was just pulling modules and stuff and throwing them in 19
<poningru> woah
<poningru> gnomefreak: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-November/022413.html
<gnomefreak> yeah plenty of time to stablize it. and i saw him and someone else talking about that last week but didnt pay too much attention to it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73879 in Ubuntu "Adding Language causes immediate change which is difficult for a sys admin " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73879
<gnomefreak> seb128: gdmsetup is #ubuntu-desktop team right?
<gnomefreak> -#
<poningru> hehe
<seb128> gnomefreak: correct
<poningru> hooray irc
<seb128> hi poningru
* poningru waves
<gnomefreak> we need update on it. i cant remember if i filed bug or if i just commented on the gksu bug on it but it doesnt open in feisty
* gnomefreak will look through my bugs today and see if i remembered to file it
<poningru> nn guys have fun
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73880 in mouseemu (universe) "Mouseemu kills keyboard and mouse with kernel 2.6.19" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73880
<seb128> gnomefreak: nothing to do with gksu, it doesn't work with sudo neither
<seb128> gnomefreak: I've looked at that yesterday but I've not clue about the problem atm
<gnomefreak> seb128: no gksu wouldnt let me into it a while ago because gksu was looking for su password
<gnomefreak> and once that was fixed it didnt open wasnt sure if it had anything to do with it so i threw that comment on the gksu bug
<seb128> hum
<seb128> 2.6.19 has issues with my network
<seb128> the card stop working after some time
<gnomefreak> seb128: the -6 or -7 release?
<seb128> 2.6.19-6.9
<seb128> does it make any difference?
<gnomefreak> i dont know thats why i was asking to see if it happens to me but didnt have any problems on -6
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73498 in compiz (universe) "bottom panel not considered when maximizing windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73881 in mdadm (main) "mdadm gives warnings on update-initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73882 in smart (universe) "Please sync from debian/incoming (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73882
<a7p> seb128, what's up? now I'm online.
<seb128> a7p: hi
<seb128> a7p: first thank you for bug triaging ;)
<seb128> a7p: I wanted to point that crash files can be used to get a debug backtrace (apport-retrace by example) so no need to ask the submitter to get a new one
<a7p> seb128, ah yes, I read your notice - thanks for the information - I did not know that (someone @the gnome ML once asked me to rereporte since I had no debug symbols installed - but I guess that was since it was a random crash).
<seb128> a7p: bug-buddy has backtraces and no coredump
<seb128> a7p: so for crashes with bug-buddy you need to install the dbg packages
<a7p> just hope I am not causing to much chaos in the bug tracking system :)
<seb128> a7p: apport crash files have the coredump
<seb128> a7p: no, don't worry we are looking at changes and we will tell you if you do something wrong so you can fix it ;)
<a7p> seb128, very good, just tell me if I am causing more problems than I solve.
<seb128> you are not for the moment, it's all good ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73883 in grep (main) "[feisty]  A grep usage message appears on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73425 in udev (main) "warning at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73425
<fernando> moin all
<mvo> gnomefreak: smart is uploaded and I requested a sync for it. lets see how quickly it will be in ubuntu
<a7p> mmm ... I found a bug from 2005 reporting problems with composite X and properitary nvidia drivers - should I reject it as - not supportet and due to the drivers most likley not tracable?
<a7p> and what about bugreporters using not the default, but an evidently selfcompiled kernel version?
<a7p> - a vanilla kernel?
<seb128> a7p: we don't support self compiled kernels
<Hobbsee> a7p: i think so, yeah.  same thing for the compiled kernel, assuming it doesnt happen ona regular one
<seb128> a7p: and yeah, you can probably close the old composite with binary driver bug, maybe ask before if he still have the issue (put it NeedInfo)
<a7p> okay, thanks.
<davmor2> I've just updated one of my own bugs for brasero but I think it might be either an upstream problem or a problem with the 64bit build is there anyway to find out?
<seb128> davmor2: what is the bug number?
<davmor2> 72692
<seb128> davmor2: I don't think we patch brasero much, so that's most likely an upstream problem
<seb128> bug 72692
<seb128> bug #72692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72692 in brasero "It may be Brasero or it maybe Libburn no audio cd from mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72692
<seb128> davmor2: yeah, looks like an upstream problem
<seb128> davmor2: the way to figure would be to track the bug and fix it ;)
<davmor2> thanks seb128 will update accordingly
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73884 in language-pack-pl (main) "Polish translations lost after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73884
<seb128> a7p: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/62430, that is a bug
<seb128> a7p: usually when something is working in a confusing way that's not a topic for a spec but rather a bug to fix ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62430 in rhythmbox "FireFox associates .pls files with RhythmBox" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73885 in mcrypt (universe) "attempting to encrypt to openpgp format core dumps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73886 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "sylpheed crashes after downloading new mails " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73886
<a7p> seb128, okay - I just saw it from a different perspektiv.
<seb128> a7p: which one (just curious)?
<a7p> a7p, I just thought rhythmbox not playing these playlists would be a missing feature - but you are right, the mime-type for .pls should not be linked to rhythmbox if it does not support this. I did not think that far (and was may be too tired ;).
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73887 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy is slow and can't handle multiple apps well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73888 in Ubuntu "It happens when uses firefox 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73888
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> what did I do to get that many hugs? :p
<dholbach> (for closing 247692467246 bugs in the meantime)
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<seb128> ;))
<dholbach> . o O { he's a madman ;-) }
<dholbach> i'm down to 26 mails in my inbox
<seb128> a7p: np ;)
<dholbach> that's good enough to move to the bug box
<a7p> an OT question: Are there statistics about the bugs somewhere?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> they're linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<a7p> dholbach, would you mind tellig me where? *g*
<a7p> ah ..
<a7p> thanks
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<seb128> it never stops going up :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73889 in hdparm (main) "hdparm is busted in the hd? -> sd? change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73889
<ailean> dholbach, How successful was the Hug day then? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73891 in evolution-data-server (main) "build error trying to build evolution-data-server from .dsc, .diff.gz, and tarball" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73891
<dholbach> ailean: it was good - we had a bunch of new contributors for the desktop team, which is great
<ailean> excellent. i need to get involved.
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> ailean: I'd suggest to take a package that you know already and have a look at some of its bugs before you start off looking at new  bugs yourself
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73892 in gtk+2.0 (main) "UI components render with black backgrounds in GTK applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73893 in cryptmount (universe) "Empty examples directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73893
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs is a good start also
<dholbach> if you're into Ubuntu's Desktop's bugs you can start here: https://launchpad.net/people/desktop-bugs/+packagebugs if you like
<dholbach> and if you have any questions, just fire away
<ailean> cheers dholbach, I got some good advice on how to start, I just don't have time right now :D
<ailean> dholbach, you'll know when I do :P
<dholbach> alrighty :)
* Hobbsee waves to ailean 
<ailean> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73895 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash reading RSS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73896 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "nic-firmware udeb gone AWOL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71365 in at-spi (main) "Java doesn't work property with at-spi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71365
<jonh_wendell> seb128, around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73898 in ltsp (main) "X hangs occasionally when clients log out from ltsp sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73897 in Fedora (main) "the swedish keyboard layout does not work as printed on the physical keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73897
<gnomefreak> mvo: thank you so much for the upload
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73899 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crach after closing ut2004" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71811 in firebird2 (universe) "error on start service before reboot" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73511 in postfix (main) "Missing dependency for update-inetd" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73900 in ardour (universe) "Ardour 2 is (nearly) finished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73472 in Ubuntu "The battery lifetime isn't functioning well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73472
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi people, sorry for the stupid question but, how do I add a package to the list of "affected" packages in a launchpad bug report?
<ailean> 2 secs
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> update-grub does the wrong thing?
<ailean> Le-Chuck_ITA, click "also affects" upstream or downstream
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to add xserver-xorg-input-wacom to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/40473
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40473 in xorg "/etc/X11/xorg.conf should point to /dev/input/wacom instead of /dev/wacom and xserver-xorg-input-wacom should depend on wacom-tools (AKA Wacom support almost there... add some udev magic?)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I am unsure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I click on "xorg" it seems like I can change that package, not add another one
<ailean> no
<ailean> click on "also affects" and select the package from there
<ailean> okay, i think that has already been added
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can click on "upstream" or "distribution", should I choose distribution, then ubuntu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think I got it now :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's "xorg(ubuntu)"
<ailean> well, it's in Ubuntu, yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I thought launchpad was somewhat more kind to ubuntu :)
<ailean> but my point is that xserver-xorg-input-wacom seems to be taken care of with wacom-tools
<ailean> which is already added
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in fact I can't find the package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in the search dialog
<ailean> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=xserver-xorg-input-wacom and look at the bottom of the page
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, thank you
<ailean> you don't need to do anything :)
<Nafallo> so... anyone running feisty? :-P
<ailean> not me :)
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.19-6-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2250@1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), , RAM: 1161/1510MB, 133 proc's, 7.0h up
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: me :P  ^
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: does your /boot/grub/menu.lst have and recovery kernels after the latest grub?
<ailean> Hobbsee, how do you find it?
<Nafallo> s/and/any/
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: not for the partition that grub is on, ie, feisty.  however it hasnt touched the recovery partition of my edgy install
<Hobbsee> ailean: it's nice when it doesnt break
<ailean> lol
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: so bug in update-grub then :-).
* Nafallo files
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i'd say do
<Hobbsee> * so
<ailean> I'll wait a bit before upgrading then
<ailean> i usually wait until the 2nd test cd
<Hobbsee> ailean: do you know how to chroot?
<ailean> in theory yse
<ailean> yes
<Hobbsee> ailean: sometimes it becomes unbootable, due to a bad package
<Hobbsee> ailean: requiring a chroot
<Hobbsee> if you can manage that, and just update && upgrade from there, you're fine
<Hobbsee> ie sudo chroot /media/feisty su
<Hobbsee> and then go in taht way
<ailean> oh right
<ailean> hrm . . .
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73902 in mono (main) "Beagle daemon generates a high load condition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73903 in pyrex (main) "pyrex-mode should provide 'pyrex-mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73903
<Nafallo> Bug #73906
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73906 in grub "update-grub doesn't add recovery anymore" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73906
<ailean> i dunno if i have the baws to do it Hobbsee :)
* Nafallo always uses devel on his laptop ;-)
<Nafallo> more fun that way :-P
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: heh.  yeah, it is, rather.  after a bit of stabilisation
<Nafallo> naah
<Nafallo> it's more fun when it's unstable :-)
<Hobbsee> not that unstable that apt segfaults
<Hobbsee> that's more than a little annoying
<Nafallo> hehe
* Hobbsee had to recreate her edgy chroot due to that one
<Nafallo> one message to mvo fixed that bug ;-)
<Hobbsee> didnt think of dpkg -i the new apt, at that point
<ailean> i prefer showing people a rock-solid system that is a bit older than the latest devel that breaks. it sells ubuntu better
<Nafallo> just had to remove some *.bin :-)
<Hobbsee> ailean: true.  dual boot
<ailean> Hobbsee, i have a spare partition i was saving so i could do that . . .
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73904 in pyrex (main) "pyx file extension is entered two times to the auto-mode-alist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73905 in Ubuntu "confusing garden path sentence in the installation partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73905
<Nafallo> Bug #73889 <-- biggest annoyance atm
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73889 in hdparm "hdparm is busted in the hd? -> sd? change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73889
<Hobbsee> ailean: :)
<ailean> Hobbsee, yes? :)
<ailean> oh
<ailean> sorry
* Nafallo gives ailean more coffee ;-)
<ailean> i've had enough coffee . . .
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ailean> 10 shots so far . . .
<ailean> i'd better stop
<Hobbsee> heh
<ailean> this beryl needs a wee bit of integration into the programs . . . the borders look great, but then the harsh line to the grey interface on all the programs spoils it
<Nafallo> mjg59 seems to try to integrate compiz better atm :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73906 in grub (main) "update-grub doesn't add recovery anymore" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73906
<Nafallo> ha! :-)
<ailean> was that coincidence? :)
<Nafallo> que?
<ailean> nada
* Nafallo needs more coffee to ;-)
<ailean> what does Nafallo mean?
<Nafallo> with? :-)
<ailean> looks vaguely portugese :)
<ailean> No fallo = I don't speak, I think
<ailean> not that my portugese is great
<Nafallo> ah. no. just something I changed to when I needed a new nick. doesn't mean anything.
<seb128> jonh_wendell: now around
<Nafallo> now I'm the only one in Sweden named Nafallo though :-P
<Nafallo> hi seb128 :-)
<seb128> Hey Nafallo
<ailean> it's quite apt for an IRC nickname :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73907 in Ubuntu "the installer froze when I changed the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73907
<ailean> i checked, "I don't speak" is "no falo". not bad eh? :)
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> Nafallo is not no falo though :-P
<ailean> it is kinda when you speak quickly :D
<Nafallo> ah :-)
* Nafallo learns new stuff ;-)
<ailean> my swedish is poor too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73908 in Ubuntu "error activating XKB configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73909 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-manager doesn't work on ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73909
<jonh_wendell> seb128, ah... nevermind... :)
<seb128> ?
<seb128> if you had a question feel free to ask ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128, the bug was already triaged :)
<seb128> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73910 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "please split out nfs-modules again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73911 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "cdrom-modules udeb AWOL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73912 in python-qt3 (main) "[Feisty]  qt module is busted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73913 in esvn (universe) "looks for help docs in wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73915 in spamass-milter (universe) "Please upgrade spamass-milter in dapper-backports (if possible)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73916 in Ubuntu "PL2303  disconnects w/o preamble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73918 in subversion (universe) "Update to match Subversion 1.5 interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73919 in python-stats (main) "io module is not generally useful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73917 in Ubuntu "PL2303  disconnects w/o preamble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73920 in cream (universe) "cream looks for help docs in the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73921 in tcldom (universe) "::dom::parse not working since Hoary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73924 in cmake (universe) "Please backport cmake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73925 in arts (main) "nas output has a very poor quality" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73926 in ltspfs (main) "ltspfsd: do not install this on the server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73928 in fontconfig (main) "fc-match returns wrong matches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73927 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "gnome-bluetooth crashed after trying to send two files with file-> right click-> send -> bluetooth -> Mobile_Device_ID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73929 in Ubuntu "Skype in Edgy: "segmentation fault"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73929
<dholbach> how's the bug hunt going?
<Nafallo> I add more than I solve :-/
<dholbach> go fix some bugs! go go go! :-)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73930 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Unbalanced interrupts for Core 2 Duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73930
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73931 in gdm (main) "login in nested window dies changing workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73931
<dholbach> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Daniel.  How are you?
<dholbach> Hey Barry - fine fine, how are you?
<bddebian> Busy, depressed, etc. :)
<fernando> bddebian: take vacations on brazil and your depression will be gone
<fernando> ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73932 in xdg-utils (universe) "syntax error in xdg-screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73932
<bddebian> fernando: :-)
<dholbach> bddebian: is it that bad? :/
<bddebian> dholbach: Nah, I'm just burning out on several fronts and I'm not contributing to Ubuntu at all right now :(
<dholbach> bddebian: when will you be able to take some time off again?
<bddebian> From work?  Dunno, the go-live date keeps sliding more and more :-(
<dholbach> I hope the best for you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73933 in alsa-modules-i386 (universe) "Skype locks system for a few seconds on first open of sound device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73933
<bddebian> dholbach: Thanks man
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73934 in firefox (main) "Firefox cannot spell internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73934
* dholbach hugs bddebian
<fernando> bddebian: if you need some help, just ask me.
<bddebian> fernando: Yeah, you can have my job :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73935 in mplayer (multiverse) "trying to make a vcd with DeVeDe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73935
<fernando> bddebian: jobs not is a problem  for me, i have six years without vacation :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73936 in initramfs-tools (main) "lvm script waits for 180s for non-existing /dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73938 in lopster (universe) "[universe] : no menu entry for lopster" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73939 in zsnes (multiverse) "[universe] : no menu entry for zsnes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73941 in vsftpd (main) "vsftpd requires update-inetd for upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73942 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Left-handed mouse button settings not retained" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73942
<davmor2> can someone who can set security please take a look at bug number 73685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73945 in kqemu (multiverse) "Request for porting kqemu to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73946 in update-manager (main) "Focus not returned to the application window after progress dialog closes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73946
<davmor2> sfllaw: you back on here now?
<sfllaw> davmor2: I am.
<davmor2> 73685 is the security bug
<davmor2> it's only listed briefly as such in the first line the main complaint was a different bug all together
<davmor2> I kinda highlighted the more important part after closing the bug as the main part worked
<sfllaw> I don't think that's a security bug.
<sfllaw> I'm pretty sure the application asks you for a password if it needs it.
<davmor2> no
<sfllaw> No?
<davmor2> I tried
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> But then it doesn't work at all, does it?
<davmor2> that's why I confirmed it
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> How does it get privs?
<sfllaw> I will look.
<davmor2> I can switch the network on and off at random
<davmor2> I can change things switch it back on
<davmor2> never asks for the password
<davmor2> always used to in dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone chang Bug #73900 to "wishlist"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73900 in ardour "Ardour 2 is (nearly) finished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73951 in openoffice.org (main) "copyright file missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73952 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "no devices found for /dev/md0 at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73952
<jonh_wendell> ajmitch, is bug 65451 near to be solved?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65451 in gnomesword "[UNMETDEPS]  gnomesword has unmet dependencies" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65451
<dholbach> davmor2: try to disentangle the problems in bug 73685: 1) not asked for admin password, that's a dup of another bug, already known, 2) 'activate' does not work, 3) help screenshot is old
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73685 in Ubuntu "Networking not working in version 6.10 AMD64" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73685
<dholbach> davmor2: ask the user to file separate bug reports for that if needed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73953 in gazpacho (universe) "Error while adding Kiwi Entry widget" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73953
<sfllaw> davmor2: Apparently this is by design.  It is transparent for admin users.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73954 in evolution (main) "Cannot create weather Calendar for Washington, DC, USA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73954
<theller> Hi. I've missed the bug-squad session, and have only skimmed the irc log.   Can someone help with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python2.5/+bug/72505 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72505 in python2.5 "python2.5 compiled with libffi does not support ctypes 64 bits integer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> sfllaw: davmor2 is away for tea time.
<sfllaw> dholbach: Man, I wish it were tea time here.
<theller> Questions I have:
<theller> 1. What should be done next with this bug?
<theller> 2. If the bug is eventually fixed, when can I expect a new package to be released?
<theller> Background:  I'm the (upstream) author of the ctypes package, and I *want* this bug to be fixed ASAP.
<palski> theller: do you have the bug number?
<theller> palski: 72505
<palski> bug #72505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72505 in python2.5 "python2.5 compiled with libffi does not support ctypes 64 bits integer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72505
<Cieffe> Bug 72113
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72113 in rhythmbox "How do I get Rhythmbox to use a ssh proxy?" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72113
<davmor2> sfllaw dholbach so this is not a bug, unless it can be opened by users who are not admin
<palski> theller: if the problem is serious enough, fix could be released for edgy, otherwise it would be released only for reisty
<sfllaw> davmor2: Right.
<davmor2> and the other part of the bug works perfectly so does that mean that the bug can be rejected with an explaination as to why?
<theller> palski: the problem is serious IMO ;-), ctypes is unusable with it.  And it's probably easy to work around, python should *not* be configured with '--with-system-ffi'.
<davmor2> but then thinking about it shouldn't it be a security flaw if it was a business?
<palski> theller: then you should request SRU with the fix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<davmor2> sfllaw ?
<Cieffe> hi
<Cieffe> I have a problem with bug 72113
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72113 in rhythmbox "How do I get Rhythmbox to use a ssh proxy?" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72113
<sfllaw> davmor2: I'm confused as to why it would be a security flaw.
<Cieffe> i close it because according to me it is a request for support
<Cieffe> but the reporter doesn't agree with me :)
<Cieffe> how should i respond, or what should I try
<Cieffe> ?
<davmor2> just me over thinking, if the admin's machine is switched on anyone can do any admin stuff without a password. But like I say I think I'm overthink it now.  Can the bug be closed than?
<sfllaw> davmor2: I think so.  Or duplicated with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/59946.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59946 in gnome-system-tools "Admin tools require admin group membership" [High,Confirmed] 
<theller> palski: Ok, I'll read that.  Thanks so far.
<rulus> Hi, I've a question about bug triaging. What should I do with hardware not supported? (for exemple: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50606). These are most of the time absense of drivers? Are these really bugs, and what should I do with them?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50606 in Ubuntu "Webcam of Sony Vaio doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<minimec> sfllaw: May I disturb you again for the BugSquad?
<sfllaw> minimec: Sure!
<davmor2> Cieffe I think the bug is dual purpose it is a feature request and request for help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73955 in console-setup (main) "Clobbered X screen state during installation" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73955
<davmor2> Cieffe but it is not actually a bug as such
<minimec> sfllaw: Let's imagine I sign to BugSquad. What would I do then. Would I hang around here for the 'triage' or how would that go?
<sfllaw> minimec: The best thing to do is to pick a package that you like and go through its untriaged bugs.
<sfllaw> Start triaging, ask for help here, triage some more.
<sfllaw> Pretty soon, you'll be an expert in that package.
<sfllaw> So if you see a bug for it appear here, you'll know right away if it's a duplicate or something.
<sfllaw> Then, get interested in more packages.
<sfllaw> :)
<rulus|> Is my question arrived btw? My internet connection just broke down :(
<rulus|> for a moment
<minimec> sfllaw: I see. And I can choose the packages I want?
<sfllaw> minimec: You bet.
<minimec> sfllaw: What about unofficial packages like E17 or so. If thy signed to lunchpad with the projekt I could also work on these packages?
<Cieffe> davmor2: ok, let it be a feature request, what should I do? I'm new to bug triage :P
<sfllaw> minimec: I don't think they have entries inside Ubuntu for that.
<sfllaw> I'm not going to discourage you from working on Enlightenment though.
<sfllaw> But there are plenty of nifty packages that need love already in Ubuntu.
<sfllaw> rulus|: That is a support request.
<rulus|> ok, thanks
<minimec> sfllaw: Is there a list of packages that need love? ;)
<sfllaw> minimec: All of them.
<sfllaw> :)
<sfllaw> We all need more love.
<minimec> sfllaw: So love is needed everywhere...
<sfllaw> Yup.
<rulus|> sfllaw: so these bugs can be closed with mentionning it's a support request?
<minimec> sfllaw: I'll give it a try...
<davmor2> Cieffe:  So am I but basically go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses there is a nice polite selection.  Then basically reject the bug with the reason of feature request
<sfllaw> rulus|: That kind of bug is, because it's a "help me my hardware doesn't work bug."
<rulus|> ok, thanks a lot!
<sfllaw> rulus|: If it's something more technical, like "ipw2000 has this kernel oops" then it's a bug.
<rulus|> ah, i see
<Cieffe> davmor2: but should i also open a bug in gnome bugzilla with this feature request?
<Cieffe> or should i only point the reporter to gnome bugzilla?
<davmor2> Cieffe if you look at the feature request statement there is a site address with for requesting features
<Cieffe> davmor2: yes, write a spec?
<Cieffe> but is this the case?
<sfllaw> That is totally a feature request.
<sfllaw> It's also a support request, as I think you can use a SOCKS proxy shim.
<davmor2> Cieffe yes if it isn't there then it's a request
<sfllaw> Like dante-client
<sfllaw> Or tsocks.
<Cieffe> ok, tanks, i reply pointing to the spec page
<Cieffe> My mistake is think that spec is only for "big" request :)
<sfllaw> Nope.  If he wants a new feature, someone's got to implement it.
<sfllaw> SOCKS proxying is not a standard expectation for network software.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73956 in sound-juicer (main) "crash after ejecting CD-Audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73956
<beerockxs> hey guys, against which package would I report a bug where a required kernel module did not get loaded for my onboard network device?
<zul> dapper or edgy?
<beerockxs> both
<beerockxs> well, I installed Dapper, and it didn't work
<zul> linux-source-2.6.15
<beerockxs> then dist-upgraded to edgy, still didn't work, I had to modprobe the corresponding module manually
<minimec> beerockxs: Did you add the module to /etc/modules?
<beerockxs> minimec: I have not yet rebooted, I just modprobed it.
<beerockxs> Do I need to add it to /etc/modules to make it work automatically after each reboot?
<minimec> beerockxs: Try that first and reboot.
<beerockxs> minimec: it's working right now, the problem is that I had to do it manually.
<minimec> beerockxs: no. Once you added that module to that file, it will stay there ;)
<beerockxs> it's a bit un-intuitive to have to load the firewire kernel module to get LAN working :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73957 in bluez-utils (main) "Nokia 6681 and Dongle Bluetooth adapter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73958 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "MSI K9N Neo F needs ieee1394 module loaded to have working ethernet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73958
<Cieffe> should i consider the Bug #64917 a feature request too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64917 in rhythmbox "Description of podcast episodes doesn't support HMTL formatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73959 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Computer beeps, then a "bug; cut here" error appears in my Terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73960 in Ubuntu "Files corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73961 in pypoker-eval (universe) "Please sync pypoker-eval_133.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73961
<rulus> Cieffe: that bug #64917 seems like a real bug to me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64917 in rhythmbox "Description of podcast episodes doesn't support HMTL formatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64917
<Cieffe> rulus, ok so i confirm
<Cieffe> it
<rulus> not for confirming though
<rulus> wait a sec
<Cieffe> rulus: but if it is  a bug, it should go upstream, right?
<rulus> it should yes
<Cieffe> I have dinner now, see you later, ASAP :)
<Cieffe> thanks
<rulus> have you read this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<rulus> can please someone point out what is exactly meant by 'confirming' a bug?
<rulus> for exemple, when there's a screenshot of the problem attached, is that enough to confirm a bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73963 in firefox (main) "Crash when launching Mugshot chat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73964 in gwc (universe) "gwc.desktop contains incorrect executable name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73964
<palski> rulus: there's a list which contains criterias when the bug can be confirmed
<palski> I wouldn't confirm a bug that only has screenshot attached if nothing on that list is true
<palski> but that's just me of coures ;)
<Adri2000> should I reject or set to fix released bug 32449 and 64340 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32449 in lopster "1.2.0 is an obsolete version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32449
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64340 in lopster "debian etch has got version 1.2.2" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64340
<crimsun> reject 32449; Dapper is already released, so there's nothing that can be done now.
<crimsun> same for 64340
<crimsun> (Edgy is released)
<crimsun> in the description for both rejects, mention the possibility of -backports from Feisty
<Adri2000> ok
<crimsun> it may be useful to link the wiki page for the backport request procedure
<Adri2000> done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73966 in grub (main) "Postinst script fails running update-grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73966
<crimsun> thanks!
<sfllaw> dholbach: Re: bug 65797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65797 in totem "(Edgy) 'Fit window to movie' doesn't work at all" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65797
<sfllaw> Do you think that if the source package lives in main, we just skip the MOTU SRU procedure?
<dholbach> sure
<sfllaw> But who verifies the universe packages?
<sfllaw> Should I?
<dholbach> we upload source and we support source
<sfllaw> The totem-xine binary is in universe.
<dholbach> I know
<dholbach> but a MOTU couldn't upload it
<sfllaw> Support doesn't support binaries in universe.
<dholbach> it's not their domain
<sfllaw> Right.
<dholbach> gcc has binary packages in universe also
<dholbach> I just thought "there's nothing that MOTU can do about it anyway"
<crimsun> it makes sense to ask whomever uploaded the SRU to also test those packages generated into universe
<dholbach> right
<sfllaw> Is that sufficient?
<crimsun> imo, yes, since universe is best effort
<sfllaw> Do we rollback the package if the universe binaries break?
<crimsun> I see no reason to sacrifice main
<sfllaw> I'm uncomfortable with having to choose between a fixed main package or a working universe one.
<crimsun> fortunately universe is best effort, and there's usually a backport possibility
<sfllaw> I don't think we're talking about the same thing, crimsun.
<crimsun> yes, it's definitely uneviable, but I side with policy here
<sfllaw> What policy?
<crimsun> that universe is best effort in terms of support
<sfllaw> I don't think we've written that down for this particular case.
<sfllaw> Right now, I'm hoping to define some sensible policy for mixed main-universe source packages.
<sfllaw> There are various options we can take:
<sfllaw> 1. All the binaries go through main's SRU policy.
<sfllaw> This is the safest one.
<sfllaw> 2. Main's SRU policy applies, and we get at least one MOTU SRU approver to test the universe ones.
<sfllaw> This adds latency to the package.
<sfllaw> 3. Only the main/restricted binaries go through main's SRU policy.  We ignore testing on universe.
<sfllaw> This is fast, but leads to breakage of the user experience.
<crimsun> well, we would want (1) to be thorough, no?
<sfllaw> Technically, we want all testing to be thorough.
<crimsun> I'm fairly opposed to (2), because main should never block on universe
<sfllaw> Agreed.
<sfllaw> Even if we did a two-stage upload to -updates.
<sfllaw> That would be annoying.
<Cieffe> Hi again
<Cieffe> :)
<Cieffe> So i'm in trouble withi this bug 64917
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64917 in rhythmbox "Description of podcast episodes doesn't support HMTL formatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64917
<Cieffe> I don't know if it can be consider  a bug or a feature request
<sfllaw> Have you checked in GNOME's bugzilla?
<Cieffe> right!
<Cieffe> you know i'm trying for the first time to triage :P
<sfllaw> Yay!
<sfllaw> From what I can tell, it sounds like a bug.
<sfllaw> Podcasts are very web-centric, so HTML support is probably a given.
<Cieffe> yes, i think so
<Cieffe> sfllaw: yes, it his on gnome bugzilla form  2005-11-02 but is still "unconfirmed"
<Cieffe> so i should only point bug to that page?
<sfllaw> Yup.
<sfllaw> Use the +Upstream... link.
<sfllaw> I'd say it's a confirmed bug as well, if you can reproduce it.
<Cieffe> yes
<Cieffe> confirmed and link upstream
<sfllaw> Thank you!
* sfllaw hugs Cieffe.
<Cieffe> the question is, can i say it is confirmed if upstream they say "undecided"?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<Cieffe> ok
<sfllaw> The bug exists and there's enough information to fix it.
<sfllaw> Don't forget to put a comment in the upstream bugtracker pointing to our bug.
<sfllaw> Just leave a friendly note with a URL.
<Cieffe> ok
<Cieffe> and i have to put an importance: whishlist or low?
<sfllaw> Cieffe: Low.
<Adri2000> I have just reported a bug in the debian but tracker using email, but it doesn't seem to work :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73976 in evms (main) "Mistake in a evms string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73976
<sfllaw> Adri2000: It takes a while for Debian bugs to show up.
<sfllaw> You'll get an e-mail reply when it does.
<Adri2000> ok, I'll wait
<Cieffe> sfllaw: mmm I can't change the importance, is it ok?
<sfllaw> Cieffe: That's fine.
<Cieffe> sfllaw: last bug for today
<sfllaw> Cieffe: Cool.
<Cieffe> this 71416
<Cieffe> bug 71416
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71416 in rhythmbox "Radio status message incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71416
<Cieffe> it's already fix in feasty
<Cieffe> *feisty
<somerville32> sfllaw: Hey :)
<somerville32> sfllaw: Did you get a chance to review my application for ubuntu-qa yet? :)
<Cieffe> it's only a traslation error, shoul i close the bug and point out that is already fix in feisty?
<sfllaw> somerville32: I need a better way of processing these things.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Cannot load drm module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73978
<Cieffe> because rhythmbox is't in rosetta
<sfllaw> Cieffe: If it's fixed in Feisty, it's Fix Released.
<sfllaw> Please mention why you're marking it in the bug comment, in a nice way.
<sfllaw> Thanks!
<sfllaw> somerville32: So I have three questions for you:
<Cieffe> sfllaw: ok
<Cieffe> thanks
<sfllaw> 1. Will you promise to be polite to bug reporters, even when they don't deserve it?
<somerville32> Yes. :)
<sfllaw> 2. Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance and understood it?
<somerville32> Yes. :)
<sfllaw> 3. Can you show me some bugs which you have triaged?  One or two is fine.
<somerville32> Sure.
<Cieffe> sfllaw: we should change wiki/bugrespons "If the bug is fixed in Edgy but still exist in Dapper"
<Cieffe> with feisty and edgy :)
<sfllaw> Cieffe: Please do!
<Cieffe> ok
<somerville32> sfllaw: Should I try to pick a few good ones or just point you to my launchpad page?
<sfllaw> A few good ones, please.
<Cieffe> done
* sfllaw hugs Cieffe.
<Cieffe> All done, see you tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73979 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Crash at boot with ipw3645 when kill switch is activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71416 in rhythmbox (main) "Radio status message incorrect" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71416
<somerville32> sfllaw: I'm just going to eat supper and then I'll give you a few examples :)
<sfllaw> somerville32: Stylish!
* Hobbsee waves to sfllaw 
* sfllaw hugs Hobbsee!
* Hobbsee hugs sfllaw back
<Burgwork> sfllaw: compiz/beryl testing plan
<sfllaw> Burgwork: I'm sorry, I don't have context for that.
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Did we discuss it before?
<Burgwork> sfllaw: if we are going to ship it by default, we are going to need a comprensive test plna for it
<Burgwork> you might have seen that that I changed all the pre-Feisty compiz bugs to NeedInfo, due to compiz-quinn
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Oh man.  Want to know a secret?
<Burgwork> sure
<sfllaw> Burgwork: We've never actually had test plans for anything else we've shipped.
<Burgwork> right
* Burgwork buries his head in his hands
<sfllaw> Burgwork: I seems like a comprehensive test plan is not going to do very well.
<Yawner> Howdy all
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Having a not-so-comprehensive test plan would be a great start.
<Burgwork> right
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: i think there are a couple of kde SRU listed as needed-verification or whatever it is - if you could check the kdebase one for any regressions, that'd be cool.  it's already in proposed
<Burgwork> however, I have no idea how to test a WM, save opening lots of programs
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: I'm actually looking at bug 67889 right now.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67889 in kdebase "(edgy) SRU: KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67889
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Are there other KDE SRUs?
<sfllaw> Are they tagged "verification-needed"?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: there's a kopete one, yes, but i'm nto sure that it's done all the steps leading up to that.  it's a standard kopete fix, from upstream, so i've never had trouble getting those patches thru in the past
<Hobbsee> yes to the verificatino needed - but i'm not sure if it's even approved. it's all a big mess, and i didnt do it.
<sfllaw> It needs to go through the StableReleaseUpdates policy now.
<sfllaw> Because of bug 57153.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57153 in xorg-server "xorg-server 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 breaks X: "no screens found"" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57153
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: yeah, i know that.
<sfllaw> What's the bug number of the kopete one?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69494
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69494 in kopete "Kopete 0.12.3 can't log in to ICQ anymore" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<Burgwork> sfllaw: how do I delete useless tags?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: i believe they're waiting on a core dev to approve it.  or to actually submit a decent patch to it,  i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: s/patch/debdiff/ - the patch is there
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Edit Description/Tags link.
<sfllaw> Just remove it there.
<Burgwork> sfllaw: but there a bunch of tags listed with 0 bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73980 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed and closed without any cause apparently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73980
<sfllaw> Oh those.
<sfllaw> I don't know how and I'm not too concerned.
<sfllaw> I figure they're just closed bugs.
<Burgwork> except the clutter the UI to no end
<sfllaw> We need a better way of presenting the tag cloud.
<Burgwork> and some tags are being used for package names
<Burgwork> which I think is misuse
<Burgwork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=beryl
<sfllaw> I'm not going to get argumentative about what you can/cannot do with tags.
<Burgwork> right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73981 in xchat (universe) "[Merge]  xchat 2.6.8-0.2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73981
<Burgwork> sfllaw: do you mind if I "cleanup tags"?
<somerville32> sfllaw: Can I send a few in a query?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73982 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Another kernel bug at mm/rmap.c, process wedged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73982
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69494 core devs need a proper debdiff to approve it?  ie, is there any point in making one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69494 in kopete "Kopete 0.12.3 can't log in to ICQ anymore" [Unknown,Fix released] 
* Hobbsee still gets confused by the SRU process
<sfllaw> somerville32: I'm in a meeting right now.  Will look into it.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: I just wrote a comment there.
<somerville32> kk
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: A debdiff is required in the second step.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: But it looks like neither mdz or cjwatson has approved a potential update.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: ahh.  i get lost somewhere between the first and second steps.  it seems like they should be merged or something
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: The first step is preliminary.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: It's the "should we spend our time on this" step.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: that's what it looks like to me too, which is different from what Riddell said in his email, but oh well
<Hobbsee> ah, gotcha
<sfllaw> Burgwork: It depends on what you mean.  Don't throw away any data.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: it seems like one heck of a lot of beaurocracy, but i'll prepare a debdiff later today?  or make fdoving do it, as he did the bug :P
<Burgwork> sfllaw: yep
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: It doesn't really matter who does it.
<Hobbsee> true
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: The debdiff is so that someone can make sure it's the minimal change.
<sfllaw> And that someone is mdz, cjwatson, and me.
<Burgwork> sfllaw: only removing tags that duplicate the package name
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Why don't you ask the maintainer before you do that?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: oh right, you as well?
<Burgwork> sfllaw: hmm, right
* Hobbsee will do that later
<Burgwork> this whole tags thing was not well thoughtout and needs some changes
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: I look at it when I do my testing.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Sketchy fixes will be questioned.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: cool.  oh dear, that is a mess.  according to the feisty changelog, the edgy version is already fixed.
<sfllaw> kopete?
<sfllaw> I think you might have to talk to someone about it.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> which is odd anyway, as i cant reproduce the bug even in the original version
* Hobbsee will chase it up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73985 in gnupg2 (main) "[Feisty]  GnuPG 2.0 buffer overflow (CVE-2006-6169)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73985
<finalbeta> !bug 73955
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73955 in console-setup "Clobbered X screen state during installation" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73955
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 73955 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> Hobbsee: what debdiff? there are debdiffs all over the place.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: just seen that, and commented on the bug report.  apparently the trouble was that it wasnt actually attached to the bug.
<Burgwork> sfllaw: you get minions? you lucky man'
<sfllaw> Burgwork: w00t!
<Burgwork> sfllaw: get your minions in -ca
<Burgwork> when they come
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: The debdiff needs to be the one that will be uploaded into -proposed.
<sfllaw> Burgwork: I can't get my coworkers to stay there.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ^
<Burgwork> why not?
<fdoving> sfllaw, hobbsee you're looking at the wrong bug.
<fdoving> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed] 
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> oh, ther eyou go
* Hobbsee knows nothing, it seems
<fdoving> it's approved, it's uploaded, the debdiff is there.
<fdoving> it needs approval by colin, that will happen tomorrow.
<sfllaw> fdoving: Oh good.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73988 in upstart (main) "Wrong architecture for startup-tasks/system-services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73988
<fdoving> there is a version number change in the uploaded version, so the debdiff in the bugreport does not match 100%..
<sfllaw> fdoving: Someone will e-mail me and tag it?
<fdoving> I can upload a new debdiff it that is needed.
<sfllaw> Yes please.
<fdoving> sfllaw: yes, when the time comes. That's the next step, when it's approved by colin. (wiki StableReleaseUpdates)
<sfllaw> fdoving: Excellent.
<sfllaw> fdoving: All is good in the world then.
<fdoving> it is :)
* fdoving assigns bugs to self.
<fdoving> nite.
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o sfllaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o sfllaw]  by sfllaw
<sfllaw> lifeless: Right.  So you applied to ubuntu-qa.
<sfllaw> Everyone has to answer three questions:
<sfllaw> 1. Do you promise to be polite to bug reporters, even if you don't think they deserve it?
<sfllaw> 2. Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance?
<sfllaw> 3. Can you show me some bugs you've triaged?
<mc44> 4. What is the land speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
<sfllaw> mc44: I don't know that!
<mr_pouit> :D
<mc44> sfllaw: the correct answer is "African or European" :p
<lifeless> 1) yes.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-01
<lifeless> 2) yes.
<lifeless> 3) I've triaged far to many in the past for products, but not done specific triaging within ubuntu... hmm
<lifeless> hangon, apport and hwddb I did some cleanup on
<Kaleo> sfllaw: I would like to apply for ubuntu-qa.
<sfllaw> Kaleo: OK.  You just have to answer three questions:
<sfllaw> 1. Do you promise to be polite to bug reporters, even if you don't think they deserve it?
<sfllaw> 2. Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance?
<sfllaw> 3. Can you show me some bugs you've triaged?
<Kaleo> 1. yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73989 in gftp (main) "gftp randomly crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73989
<Kaleo> 2. I am doing this now
<Kaleo> 3. Let me see
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hwdb-client/+bug/30910
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30910 in hwdb-client "Hardware Database not browseable" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<lifeless> sortof-triaged
<Kaleo> 2. done
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hwdb-client/+bug/17595
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 17595 in hwdb-client "failure to parse xorg output leads to a hung gui." [Medium,Needs info] 
<lifeless>  found duplicates for this and isolated the failure
<sfllaw> lifeless: All right.  You're in.
<sfllaw> Let me hit the right button.
<lifeless> thank you
<Kaleo> I do not know
<Kaleo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/3647
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3647 in totem ""On Top" menu bug" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<Adri2000> sfllaw: I would like to be part of ubuntu-qa too :)
<sfllaw> Adri2000: Hurray!  3 questions.
<sfllaw> Ready?
<sfllaw> 1. Do you promise to be polite to bug reporters, even if you don't think they deserve it?
<sfllaw> 2. Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance?
<sfllaw> 3. Can you show me some bugs you've triaged?
<Kaleo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/33387
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33387 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Creative webcam plus driver does not work." [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Adri2000> 1. Of course :)
<Adri2000> 2. Yes
<Kaleo> sfllaw: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/33387
<Adri2000> 3. today in the package lopster: bug 32449 64340 73938 (and https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/adri2000/+karma)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32449 in lopster "1.2.0 is an obsolete version" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32449
<lifeless> sfllaw: is there a canned 'untriaged bugs' search ?
<sfllaw> lifeless: Ugh.  No.  We've asked LP.
<sfllaw> You can find one in the UbuntuHugDay page, I think.
<lifeless> sfllaw: yes, but can we do one with advanced ?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<sfllaw> There's a URL on the wiki page about it.
<sfllaw> I've bookmarked it myself.
<lifeless> this should be on HowToTriage
<Adri2000> sfllaw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lopster/+bugs and "All bugs ever reported"
<sfllaw> lifeless: True.
<sfllaw> Kaleo: When you set bugs to Needs Info, can you assign them to yourself?
<sfllaw> And when you set them to Confirmed, assign them to Nobody?
<Adri2000> sfllaw: I heard of that, it's a new rule?
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<Adri2000> ok
<Kaleo> sfllaw: ok
<Kaleo> it makes sense
<Adri2000> sfllaw: tell me if I can join the team on launchpad
<sfllaw> Kaleo: All right, I will approve you.
<sfllaw> Adri2000: Looking through LP now.
<Kaleo> sfllaw: thank you, you are kind.
<lifeless> sfllaw: on the page now
<sfllaw> lifeless: Hmm, I noticed that.
<sfllaw> lifeless: Please tell me when you're done.
<lifeless> sfllaw: I mean 'I'm done, its on the page now'
<sfllaw> lifeless: I just realized that HowToTriage doesn't reflect the Assignee policy.
<sfllaw> Ah.
<lifeless> sfllaw: ok, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/50290 is already fixed in edgy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50290 in bzr "Creating a branch in a repository chews up huge amounts of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<lifeless> sfllaw: dapper is also fixed I think, via dapper updates
<lifeless> sfllaw: how would you choose to reflect this? fix released, with a comment ?
<coNP> I am a newbie, so can I confirm a bug report if I think it has been confirmed?
<coNP> in fact it seems to be confirmed by many users, only that the status is still unconfirmed
<lifeless> coNP: when asking for advice, please quote the bug #. I.e. bug 1234
<Ubugtu> Bug 1234 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1234 is private
<lifeless> coNP: that will let folk that want to advise look at the relevant data :)
<coNP> is it that nobody wanted to change the status for some reason, or that no one "dared" to set it unconfirmed
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: tunfortunetly it us up to the Bug QA team to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> least it in a duplicate or something like that
<lifeless> coNP: we dont know. Whats the bug #?
<coNP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/60210
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60210 in openbox "Missing libobrender.so.1/libobparser.so.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<coNP> okay, than I misunderstood sfllaw in the afternoon
<lifeless> Admiral_Chicago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage says anyone can confirm
<lifeless> coNP: I dont think you misunderstood
<coNP> okay, then I was right :)
<Admiral_Chicago> lifeless: let me look i don't remember seeing that but i'll check
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73990 in xorg-server (main) "Xnest recommends using a universe package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73990
<sfllaw> Well, it says "you can Confirm"
<sfllaw> Which is a pretty inclusive you.
<sfllaw> I figure if you can read this page, that's you.
<coNP> so what do you think, is there a special reason not to confirm it?
<coNP> because I was surprised to see as many comments at a bug that is not confirmed
<sfllaw> coNP: Hmm.  Do you know what openbox is?
<coNP> sfllaw: of course, I use it daily
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: check where it shows the package name, click it, there should be a drop down menu
<coNP> it is an X window manager
<sfllaw> coNP: Does it break without these libraries?
<coNP> Admiral_Chicago: I know how to do it :)
<coNP> sfllaw: yes, all comments are true and useful
<Admiral_Chicago> coNP: and you can't?
<coNP> Admiral_Chicago: I can, but I was wandering if I _should_
<sfllaw> coNP: I'm a little shocked that a non lib* package has shared libraries in it.
<sfllaw> coNP: But it seems to be a valid bug.
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw: you think it's a good idea?
<coNP> actually openbox does not need these libraries
<coNP> only obconf that is a configuration tool for it
<coNP> and a separate package
<sfllaw> coNP: I'd say change the bug report's description.
<sfllaw> Say that libobrender.so.1 and libobparser.so.1 aren't shipped any more in a package.
<sfllaw> And that a separate libopenbox package should be created for these shared libraries.
<sfllaw> Then obconf can depend on libopenbox.
<sfllaw> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<lifeless> sfllaw: I think you are wrong :)
<sfllaw> lifeless: Really?
<lifeless> yes
<sfllaw> lifeless: Fair enough.
<lifeless> /usr/lib/ called libobrender.so.0.4.0 and libobparser.so.0.4.0 whick acc. to dpkg -S are installed by openbox package.
<lifeless> from near the top
<sfllaw> Oh.
<sfllaw> It's just symlinks.
<lifeless> I'm thinking a rebuild is needed
<sfllaw> Boy do I feel dumb.
<sfllaw> Yeah, it's likely a packaging bug.
<lifeless> coNP: definately confirm this
<lifeless> coNP: as you note - there are people confirming it
<sfllaw> And it is a complete bug report.
<sfllaw> Albeit difficult to read.
<coNP> yes, therefore was I _shocked_ why it has not been confirmed yet
<sfllaw> coNP: That's why we're glad you're here!
<sfllaw> :)
* sfllaw hugs coNP.
* coNP hugs back both sfllaw and lifeless 
<lifeless> coNP: I would try to update the description to be more clear - the packaging appears to be faulty, and it needs a packager to look at it.
<lifeless> coNP: this means it is not an upstream bug, its a bug in ubuntu specifically
<lifeless> sfllaw: so my question was, bug 50290 is fixed upstream, and the fixed package is in edgy for sure
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50290 in bzr "Creating a branch in a repository chews up huge amounts of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50290
<lifeless> sfllaw: whats the protocol to close bugs ?
<sfllaw> If it's in Edgy, it's Fix Released.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73435 in xchat (universe) "unexpected quit" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73991 in Ubuntu "Belkin USB 4 Port Hub F5U021 : Failure to mount Lexar Thumbdrive (and perhaps any other usb device?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73991
<sfllaw> The protocol to close bugs for non-triagers is poorly defined.
<Adri2000> sfllaw: looked at my triaged bugs?
<lifeless> sfllaw: ok, so fix released, dont touch milestone, just a comment ?
<sfllaw> lifeless: Yes.  There's no need to touch any of the other stuff.
<lifeless> thanks
<sfllaw> Adri2000: You're good.
<lifeless> sfllaw: bug 50339
<Ubugtu> Bug 50339 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/50339 is private
<lifeless> sfllaw: can you see that? its got no subscribers other than the reporter.
<sfllaw> lifeless: You're going to have to subscribe me to that one.
<Adri2000> sfllaw: ok, I have just joined the team
<lifeless> sfllaw: hmm. I'll take this to #launchpad. I think its a glitch
<sfllaw> lifeless: The UI could have let someone do that.
<lifeless> but its a black hole.
<lifeless> so we need to prevent this
<Adri2000> sfllaw: thanks! :)
<sfllaw> OK.  Dinner time.
<lifeless> sfllaw: you should get people to promise to triage 1 bug a day :)
<lifeless> 4) Will you triage 1 bug a day ?
<sfllaw> lifeless: People would unconsciously lie.
<lifeless> true enough
<lifeless> then perhaps we can encourage 'a bug a day'
<crimsun> does that then mean that if people consistently don't triage one per day then they get evicted?
* ajmitch certainly doesn't triage 1 bug a day at the moment
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Off with your head!
<sfllaw> :)
* ajmitch ducks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73993 in Ubuntu "Galaxy Screen Saver Reboot System Automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73993
<a7p> what do you think about this one: #1725 it's over a year old and nothing was ever done about it (and I think there never will be ... proper network-anonymity should be handled another way).
<a7p> generally what about all the things maked as "Whishlist" for over a year?
<a7p> with no reply ever ...
<coNP> if there is a bug reported more than once, which should become the duplicate?
<coNP> the one that has been reported first should be left?
<tarheelcoxn> or the more complete one, the one with better notes
<coNP> yes that is the question... :)
<coNP> so you say, tarheelcoxn, it is up to me?
<a7p> coNP, it is.
<tarheelcoxn> the better one. mark the one that's not as complete as a duplicate of the better one
<coNP> okay, thanks both a7p & tarheelcoxn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73994 in drgeo (universe) "Crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73994
<a7p> mmm ... why can't I find the package sane-backends-extras via apt-cache search ? It seems to exist in the bugtracker, but I also can not find it via packages.ubuntu.com ... what does that mean?
<a7p> ah, it is a source-package which generates libsane-extras ...
<a7p> quit confusing
<coNP> I did a mistake
<coNP> I added a wrong distribution link to bug #59305
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59305 in tilda "problem with specifying size as a percentage" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59305
<coNP> how could I remove it?
<crimsun> coNP: you can't. You can reject it, and add the correct distribution, however.
<coNP> crimsun: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73995 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Banshee Web resource help links fail to load if browser not open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73996 in gaim (main) "crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73997 in firefox (main) "Windows Live Mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73998 in Ubuntu "Open Office word crashes when copying and pasting text into gaim chat." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73998
<yamal> no less than 18 dupes and still people keep reporting it anew
<Admiral_Chicago> yamal: the OO crash?
<yamal> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll keep it in mind if i see it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73999 in gksu (main) "Crashes. Spawned by update-manager. Possible interaction issue with synergy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74000 in control-center (main) "crashes when I change gnome theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74002 in file-roller (main) "[Feisty]  File Roller's "Extract" button no longer functions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74003 in Ubuntu "Kernel Panic --Edgy-- unable to mount root fs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74003
<towsonu2003> I truly hate searching for bugs in launchpad... can never find what I'm looking for, even if it's among the ones I'm subscribed too...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74004 in initramfs-tools (main) "Doesn't include qla2xxx firmware" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74005 in viewcvs (universe) "viewcvs should require python-subversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74006 in xserver-kdrive (universe) "Cap lock key stuck in cap lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74007 in gnome-media (main) "volume control not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74007
<yamal> what to do with a bug without subscribers? even the initial reporter isn't subscribed (anymore?)
<crimsun> which?
<yamal> crimsun: Bug #62042
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62042 in openoffice.org "OPenoffice malfunctioning with SCIM" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62042
<crimsun> yamal: technically at least three groups are notified still
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74008 in compiz (universe) "Taking screenshots of the invidual window fails to capture window decorators" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74008
<yamal> yeah that's true
<yamal> though even very basic info requested just after it was filed is still missing never to be added :/
<towsonu2003> how do you debug program hangs?
<towsonu2003> I mean if this was a crash, you'd use gdb
<towsonu2003> what do you use for hangs?
<towsonu2003> anyone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74009 in Ubuntu "Kernel panic after "Initializing /dev" during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68937 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice opens files read-only fromn nfs mounted partition" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74010 in xmms (main) "xmms still has debian logo" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74010
<towsonu2003> you cant make fun of bug 74010 while I'm here can you :Pp
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74010 in xmms "xmms still has debian logo" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74012 in compiz (universe) "Compiz crashes with two X-screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74012
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74013 in initramfs-tools (main) "Wrong grep switch in all_generic_ide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74014 in initramfs-tools (main) "scripts/init-top/all_generic_ide uses wrong call to grep" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74016 in im-switch (main) "[Sync request]  Sync im-switch-1.13 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74018 in initramfs-tools (main) "2.6.19 panics on boot in vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74018
<Cieffe> can i reject this bug 61683?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61683 in rhythmbox "Error loading files : not an audio stream" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61683
<Cieffe> the report is old and it seems to be caused by the absence of gstreamer-ugly
<dfarning> I am triaging a bug #68538 that was files against firefox, Got some info back from reported that leads me to believe that it is a blackdown bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68538 in firefox "When visiting www.map24.com Firefox starts hanging permanently after a few seconds." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68538
<dfarning> how do I move it?
<dholbach> click on the 'firefox' in the yellow bar in the middle
<dholbach> and replace firefox with blackdown
<dfarning> man, I was looking for something more complicated;)
<dfarning> thanks
<dholbach> I'm sure you can do it in a more complicated way :-)
<dholbach> anytime :)
<dholbach> hmmmmm, nothing like bug triage in the morning
<cypher1> dholbach: hi
<cypher1> dholbach: how are you
<dholbach> hey cypher1
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<cypher1> dholbach: fine too thanks
<cypher1> dholbach: december started :)
<dholbach> yeah
<Cieffe> can i reject this bug 61683?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61683 in rhythmbox "Error loading files : not an audio stream" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61683
<Cieffe>  the report is old and it seems to be caused by the absence of gstreamer-ugly
<dholbach> I looked forward to the 1st of december for two weeks now :-)
<cypher1> dholbach: :-)
<dholbach> Cieffe: good catch - close it
* dholbach hugs Cieffe
* dholbach marks bug 74007 as a dup of bug 65822
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74007 in gnome-media "volume control not working" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74007
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65822 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control crashed" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65822
<dholbach> cypher1: I'm going to play in a club nearby tonight - that's what I've been looking forward to :-)
<cypher1> play means ?
<dholbach> play records
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74020 in xorg (main) "computer freezes when starting glxgears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74020
<Cieffe> today i close or commented some bug report in rythmbox
<dholbach> Cieffe: I noticed - good work on those!
<Cieffe> There are still 3 report with status unconfirmed/undecided that i don't know how to handle
<Cieffe> dholbach: can you help me on this?
<Cieffe> dholbach: thanks! :)
<dholbach> Cieffe: which ones are those?
<dholbach> I'll try
<Cieffe> bug 66924
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66924 in rhythmbox "behaves poorly when a previous instance has frozen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66924
<Cieffe> maybe i should only ask if the problem is still present?
<dholbach> Yeah, ask if he could try with Edgy or Feisty and you could probably forward it as a suggestion upstream
<dholbach> and probably ask for a  rhythmbox -d  log
<dholbach> also a backtrace might be useful to find out why the existing instance is hanging
<dholbach> (if so)
<dholbach> gdb -p $(pidof rhythmbox)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74021 in xorg (main) "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg's monitor test freezes computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74021
<Cieffe> ok i'm going to ask if the problme is still present, if so i ask for other info
<Cieffe> other bug 66810
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66810 in rhythmbox "Likes to crash shortly after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66810
<dholbach> Cieffe: the backtrace indicates that there's something wrong with gnome-vfs
<dholbach> it's not clear what rhythmbox was trying to do, so a  -d log  might help also
<dholbach> I'm just doing some searches on the upstream bugzilla
<dholbach> often it's enough to search for a function name in one of the comments in the upstream tracker
<dholbach> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=gnome_vfs_uri_unref&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailqa_cont
<dholbach> act2=1&emailcc2=1&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&chfieldfrom=&chfieldto=Now&chfieldvalue=&cmdtype=doit&order=Reuse+same+sort+as+last+time&field0-0-0=noop&type0-0-0=noop&value0-0-0=
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> http://tinyurl.com/yhg3u5
<dholbach> http://tinyurl.com/yfnp53
<dholbach> those two might help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74022 in dovecot (main) "vpopmail support not compiled into dovecot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74022
<dholbach> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366346 looks like a good candidate
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 366346 in general "crash in Rhythmbox Music Player: loading music into the p..." [Critical,Needinfo] 
<dholbach> it has some duplicates already and it was asked for a debug backtrace
<dholbach> the one in bug 66810 looks quite good
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66810 in rhythmbox "Likes to crash shortly after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66810
<dholbach> so it'd be good to follow up on the upstream bug with more information and link the two bugs
<dholbach> (mention the malone url upstream and add a bugwatch for the upstream bug in malone)
<dholbach> Cieffe: does that help?
<dholbach> hey pradeep
<pradeep> hello dholbach :)
<Cieffe> dholbach: should i ask for rhythmbox -d anyway? only last X line or all the log? ( X=?) :)
<dholbach> rhythmbox -d 2>log.txt
<dholbach> if it crashes at startup it shouldn't be that long
<Cieffe> dholbach: yes, i understand, i'm going to do and then you will check :)
<Cieffe> thanls
<Cieffe> *thanks
<dholbach> de rien
<dholbach> thanks for working on them
* dholbach hugs Cieffe
<pradeep> dholbach, quick question: What is the -dbg package for eog(Eye of Gnome)?
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: you speak french?
<dholbach> pradeep: in which version of ubuntu?
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: seulement un peu :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> moi aussie
<dholbach> but seb128 always makes fun of me
<Admiral_Chicago> so you speak three languages then?
<pradeep> dholbach, edgy and feisty. I noticed a bug and i want to generate a trace.
<dholbach> he said something along the lines of "did you translate that with babelfish? it makes no sense"
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i tried to help out on the kubuntu forums in french
<Admiral_Chicago> i remember that
<dholbach> pradeep: enable pitti's repository (explained in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash) and it should be eog-dbgsym
<dholbach> hey mvo
<dholbach> i'm not good at french, and I tried to learn other languages as well, but didn't have enough people to talk to on a day-to-day basis, so I gave up again :)
<mvo> hey dholbach!
<Admiral_Chicago> well i studied it four years in school, but i don't practice ever
<Admiral_Chicago> talk to raphael pinso
<pradeep> thanks dholbach ! :)
<Cieffe> moi aussi, j'ai etudie le francais a l'ecole :)
<Cieffe> dholbach: done, can you check bug 66810
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66810 in rhythmbox "Likes to crash shortly after startup" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66810
<Cieffe> there is only one, bug 63143, undecided for rhytmbox now :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63143 in rhythmbox "problems with rhythmbox and xubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63143
<Admiral_Chicago> je parle francais seulement quand je vuex parle avec mes amis en prive
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't do accent marks...
<Cieffe> Admiral_Chicago: me too
<Cieffe> It's the only thing i can say, and I'm not sure it's right :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74023 in Fedora (universe) "Xorg does not start in dom0 with i810 driver" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74024 in ubiquity (main) "Attempting to re-install Ubuntu 6.06 after a failed "upgrade" of Xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74024
<seb128> dholbach is back to bug triage, waouh :)
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: your email wasn't translated by babelfish, a lot easier to understand :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71770 in ubiquity (main) "Unable to install Ubuntu 6.06 in HP Pavillion dv1325" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71809 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - "Install failed with exit code 1"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73523 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73523
<Cieffe> seb128: i just see your comment
<Cieffe> thanks
<seb128> hi Cieffe
<seb128> thank *you* for bug triaging ;)
<Cieffe> I agree with you for bug 56557
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56557 in rhythmbox "Queued songs are shuffled when shutting down and restarting" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71633 in ubiquity (main) "Installed crashed, line 696 gtkui.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71633
<Cieffe> and also for bug 59703
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59703 in rhythmbox "Import freezes/rhythmbox doesn't exit properly if a wmv file is in the watched directory" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59703
<Cieffe> but it's ok to reject bug 33112?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33112 in rhythmbox "[Dapper]  Rhythmbox does not play mp3's" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33112
<seb128> Cieffe: it is, that's why I didn't change it ;)
<seb128> Cieffe: good work!
<Cieffe> i'm raising more problem than trying to help :)
<Cieffe> it should be
<Cieffe> i'm raising more problem than solution  trying to help :)
<DarkMageZ> maybe there is a better solution to 33112. back in the old days of windows, i think i recall a feature where if the media player couldn't play a file due to missing codecs. it would try and find the codec (always failed tho :P). maybe ubuntu's rhythmbox could advice the user that it found mp3 files during the scan and give them some advice?
<Cieffe> seb128: and why you assigned this bug 61683 to ubuntu desktop if it was rejected?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61683 in rhythmbox "Error loading files : not an audio stream" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61683
<seb128> Cieffe: why did you unassign it? ;)
<seb128> DarkMageZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyCodecInstallation
<Cieffe> DarkMageZ: as far as i know there is a spec already write for this
<Cieffe> seb128: because if rejected it shouldn't be assigned
<seb128> why not?
<Cieffe> but of course i'm wrong :)
<seb128> the team is still responsive for it
<seb128> and if the submitter disagree and comment the team gets the mails for sure then
<Cieffe> i think reject == not a bug => no one should resolve it => no one should have it assigned
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74026 in libapt-front (main) "apt-index-watcher watch results in segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74026
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't suppose either of you gents know the license RSS uses?
<seb128> rejected = not listed, not in the way
<Cieffe> your last line is very clear :)
<seb128> but still, if the submitter has extra comments somebody should read them
<Cieffe> i understand
<Cieffe> thanks
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71940 in ubiquity (main) "I can't install my ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74027 in gutenprint (main) "WISHLIST: Upgrade gutenprint to the CVS version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74027
<dholbach> hehe Admiral_Chicago
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> dholbach: Alter!
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think the idea of RSS has a license
<seb128> morning ;)
<dholbach> Alter
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74028 in scummvm (universe) "version 0.9.1 is already in Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71592 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71945 in Ubuntu "HP Laserjet 1020 gets detected but doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74029 in slocate (main) "updatedb scans /mnt (hence /mnt/hgfs) by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74029
<a7p> in #25226 someone complains about his CPU freqency not automatically beeing adjusted (in dapper). He changed some stuff and now it works like he wants it to - I've got absolutly no idea how to handle this bug. (personally I think it should be rejected, for cpu-scaling is handled diffently in edgy and with the feedback the user gives it is not possible to find a potential powernowd bug).
<seb128> bug #25226
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25226 in laptop-mode "laptop-mode does not twiddle CPU frequency" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/25226
<seb128> a7p: looks like a request to get the default config adapted then, he should not have to change the config to get it working
<seb128> maybe confirming as a wishlist?
<seb128> or reject if that's not revelant to edgy
<seb128> I don't know enough about cpu-scaling to have a clear opinion about that one
<a7p> seb128, It seem cpu scalling principially works for him ... normally powernowd does nothing else but setting the CPU-Frequency explicitly. And setting it manually seems to work for him ...
<a7p> okay, I will reject it - since wishlisting is inadequat - fullfilling whould be a step back from where edgy is.
<seb128> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74030 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74030
<dholbach> Cieffe: good work
<seb128> pfiou
<dholbach> seb128: hm?
<seb128> I've cleaned most of the desktop-bugs crasher which were "Need Info"
<seb128> I'm reaching saturation on reading them
<seb128> time to do something else :p
<dholbach> packaged new g-s-t
<dholbach> + s-t-b + liboobs :)
<seb128> 115 to 63
<dholbach> make the a11y team happy and package lsr
<seb128> dholbach: you packaged the new gst?
<dholbach> nope
<dholbach> sorry s/packaged/package
<dholbach> !
<dholbach> it was a suggestion to do something else
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68881 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash when right clicking on the window-list applet" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69261 in gaim (main) "Crashes when recieved message" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69394 in gnome-panel (main) "[edgy] gnome-panel crash suddenly when i load a new window for firefox.." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69394
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: want to help me set up a planet?
<seb128> dholbach: I didn't notice there was a new g-s-t, I would be happy to do the update :)
<Admiral_Chicago> in reality i have one question really
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: I never did that
<dholbach> seb128: enjoy
<seb128> thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> neither have I :(
<seb128> I too the Need Info list matching crash from 115 to 61
<dholbach> seb128: what about the new evoluition?
<seb128> good enough for a morning ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128, what do you mean with "i've cleaned"? marked all rejected?
<seb128> dholbach: they are waiting in the freeze limb somewhere
<seb128> dholbach: I've uploaded it yesterday
<dholbach> cool
<seb128> jonh_wendell: most of them
<jonh_wendell> wow
<seb128> reopened and reassigned some
<dholbach> gnumeric is there also, but I'd like the xubuntu folks to do it
<jonh_wendell> can i do that too? :)
<dholbach> and I'll merge the new gthumb soon also
<seb128> Need Info for over 1 month and no reply
<seb128> jonh_wendell: sure, Need Info bugs without infos are not useful
<seb128> they can be closed after a month
<jonh_wendell> nice to know this!
<seb128> I close them with a comment saying "feel free to reopen with the asked details if you still get the bug"
<jonh_wendell> ok
<jonh_wendell> seb128, can you give me an example? on of these you have closed
<seb128> jonh_wendell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/69261
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69261 in gaim "Crashes when recieved message" [Medium,Rejected] 
<yamal> so basically if information is requested but not received timely, it's policy to close?
<jonh_wendell> i guess we have a lot of bugs like that. some from breezy epoch
<yamal> exactly, quite alot of these around, that's why I wondered whether I understood this correctly
<seb128> jonh_wendell: probably yep
<seb128> well
<seb128> the gaim bug I pointed is an easy case
<seb128> a bug with like 15 comments and a discussing is not always to close even if it's Needs Infoi
<seb128> discussion
<seb128> it might have enough informations to be useful already
<seb128> and many of those bugs actually have a comment and can be reopened and triaged
<seb128> dholbach: I was considering update the title too for bug #67361
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67361 in gaim "Gaim crashes after startup (strcmp) [NO MORE CRASH FILES NEEDED] " [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67361
<seb128> people don't like to read comments apparently ;)
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> i started doing that with a11y crashes last cycle already
<geser> are bugs which got fixed in feisty set to "Fix Released"?
<dholbach> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68846 in gmediaserver (universe) "Not possible to remove package" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74034 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Serial ports of some HP Laptops don't work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74034
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #72518
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72518 in Ubuntu "Include aiccu in multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72518
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone set as wishlist?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll package it sometime this week if I can get around to it
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: done
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish i was on QA, not enough experience though
<Hobbsee> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> karma = 19K iirc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74036 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Oops in scsi_mod and usbstorage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74037 in kdeadmin (main) "[feisty]  kuser ui is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74038 in totem (main) "Crash while generating thumbnails in nautilus windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74039 in fityk (universe) "Fityk complains about mailcap entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74040 in initramfs-tools (main) "no longer includes mptspi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74042 in gdebi (main) "Include "uninstall" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74043 in pymol (universe) "Please sync pymol 0.98+0.99rc6-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74045 in adept (main) "WISHLIST: aptitude-like behaviour for Adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74047 in network-manager (main) "NM shouldn't depend on gnome-keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74048 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel BUG when inserting usb stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74049 in gaim (main) "gaim-remote not installed, breaks aim: links in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74050 in tomboy (main) "tomboy in kubuntu (kde): the applet not visible in the main panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74051 in defoma (main) "Defoma fontconfig backend creates weird fonts.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74052 in pennmush (universe) "Missing game directory config files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74053 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[feisty]  gaim-url-handler now deals with aim links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74054 in defoma (main) "Defoma fontconfig backend creates weird fonts.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74055 in gdm (main) "gdm default theme fails to follow Fitt's Law ("options" button)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74057 in update-manager (main) "update-manager with user's privileges and not with gksudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73528 in lastfm (universe) "Last.FM crashes for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71954 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor can not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71954
<pointwood> hi, I reported a bug some time ago and I'm wondering whether I have posted enough info or there is more I can do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/71715
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71715 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad Z61T card reader doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> pointwood: 15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039 is the line
<Admiral_Chicago> or 15:00.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b
<Admiral_Chicago> have you tried firewire/
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems the hardware vendor's driver is malfunctiondng
<pointwood> it is an internal card reader
<pointwood> I didn't notice I had one until after some time :p
<pointwood> when I found it I of course had to try it and it didn't work
<pointwood> not a big deal, but hey :)
<Admiral_Chicago> look at the bug report, the stuff that isn't working is  a TI device driver
<pointwood> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> sd card detected in socket 1
<Admiral_Chicago> seems to half work...hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74058 in yarssr (universe) "Google Atom feeds do not work in Yarssr " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74058
<Yawner> Howdy guys, can someone step in here, I am not too sure what to recommend.. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/73784
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73784 in firefox "Firefox crash when closing tab" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74059 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "ata2 timeouts, fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74060 in acpi-support (main) "lenovo 3000 N100 touch pad doesn't work after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74061 in mythtv (multiverse) "optimize_mythdb.pl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74062 in munin (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync munin (1.2.5-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74064 in Ubuntu "HP DeskJet 952C ignores color/grayscale settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73480 in kdepim (main) "Problems with manual in KHelpCenter" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74063 in hydrogen (universe) "went to load file, crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74065 in vmware-player (multiverse) "apt-get remove vmware-player doesn't remove vmware-player service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74066 in gaim (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74066
<stgraber> just a small and really easy question, if a bug is reported about a non-free software that's even not in Multiverse (Opera for this case) do I have to reject the bug with an explicit comment ? or what can I do ?
<ivoks> god question
<ivoks> that's a package devlierd by canonical's repos
<stgraber> yes, that's why I'm asking
<ivoks> imho, you should reject it
<ivoks> it's not part of ubuntu distribution
<stgraber> ok --> rejected
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74068 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed while switching exchange folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74069 in Ubuntu "razer USB mouse isn't recognized after system startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74070 in evolution (main) "Google Calendar ics support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74071 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Unexpected system hangups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73477 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Network cards do not work on nForce 590-SLI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74072 in vmware-player (multiverse) "installing vmware-player failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74073 in powermanga (universe) "[Merge]  powermanga 0.80-dfsg-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74074 in Baltix "Support keyboard GABA Model KB-2925" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74075 in hotkey-setup (main) "Support keyboard GABA Model KB-2925" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73529 in Ubuntu "Doesn't install the connector." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68844 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed (Ubuntu 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74076 in Ubuntu "RiserFS partition not recognised as root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74077 in udev (main) "iftab_helper return an already allocated devname on ppp with /etc/iftab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74077
<davmor2> bug 54966 someones is asking that the nvidia-glx package be split in two so that if your running kde you don't need to install gtk2 unless you want the nvidia-settings program isn't this a request for a change to defaults
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54966 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia-glx boasts unnecessary dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54966
<RichT> Hi, is keedcook here?
<RichT> Sorry, keescook!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74078 in brasero (universe) "Brasero crashes deleting a dvd-rw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74078
<keescook> ack.  RichT/starbug/cmodyssey left too quick.  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74079 in totem (main) "tried running a music video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74081 in jokosher (universe) "Crashed on attempting to select a section of the track" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74082 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "no more glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74083 in mozilla (universe) "Crash when printing HTML page with frames/iframes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74084 in gaim (main) "crash on switching off account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74084
<dfarning> quick question about bug triage.  Should I worry about bugs in firefox 1.5 as shipped in dapper or should I work on 2.x and wait for someone to backpost 2.x to dapper
<dfarning> s/backpost/backport/gc
<davmor2> 2.x probably won't get backported to edgy
<dfarning> do we then worry about issues in 1.5 for LTS
<davmor2> yes look into them as it is still the default
<dfarning> thanks
<davmor2> dfarning:  if there are fixes in 2.x you may want to just let them know that and to look out for it.
<dfarning> how should the orginal bug in 1.5 be marked?
<dfarning> 'fixrelease' if fixed in 2.0 but not 1.5?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74086 in openssh (main) "neither ~/.bash_profile nor ~/.bashrc are read for ssh login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74086
<davmor2> I went for "in progress" and then a short explanation saying what the fix is and it will be made available with "this particular release"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74087 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl crashed and xserver restarts after loading large PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74087
<dfarning> davmor2: what if it looks like there will not be a fix in 1.5?  most of the dev work is being done in 2.0.
<davmor2> pass still new at this myself
<dfarning> thanks, I'll ask ask again later when dh is on
<davmor2> or sfllaw
<sfllaw> dfarning: You called?
<sfllaw> dfarning: We do have to worry about old Firefox bugs in Dapper, because it is LTS.
<sfllaw> It is unlikely that bugs will be fixed there, but someone ought to pay attention to them.
<sfllaw> Especially if there is a security bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74088 in oo2c (universe) "Please sync oo2c (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74088
<dfarning> hey sfllaw just read the transcript of your bug squad meeting
<sfllaw> dfarning: Hello.
<dfarning> nice job
<sfllaw> dfarning: Thans.
<dfarning> should just let bugs against 1.5 sit as confirmed in LP
<dfarning> if they have been fixed in 2.0
<ailean> davmor2, i see you're here :D
<ailean> i've sent a reply to the bug you rejected explaining my point of view. have you got that?
<davmor2> hang on I'll check
<ailean> davmor2, 55709
<davmor2> ailean:  the report I sent you back is the default message for getting a change to a package default
<ailean> i see
<ailean> davmor2, what do you suggest i do then? An ISO standard shouldn't need discussion
<davmor2> as the default is incorrect it does need to change.
<ailean> yep. the problem is that it's not that important to most people :)
<ailean> i appreciate you looking at it
<davmor2> sfllaw who is the best group of people to get onto about this?
<davmor2> would it motu?
<crimsun> err, what?
<ailean> changing the name of a language
<ailean> Bug 55709
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55709 in language-pack-gnome-en-base ""Scots Gaelic" should be "Scottish Gaelic"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55709
<crimsun> no, motu is not appropriate
<crimsun> language-pack-gnome-en-base | 1:6.10+20061019 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
<sfllaw> davmor2: Is there an actual argument here?
<ailean> sfllaw, no
<sfllaw> ailean: OK.  So ask the maintainer what he/she thinks.
<sfllaw> I must go.
<ailean> pitti then
<davmor2> sfllaw no just confusion I put it down to needing a change to default which is agreed
<crimsun> bye, sfllaw
<ailean> seeya sfllaw
<ailean> i'll email pitti
<davmor2> bye
<ailean> thanks for your help davmor2
<davmor2> okay ailean sorry I couldn't help more
<ailean> i don't see what you could do :)
<davmor2> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74089 in console-common (main) "[Sync Request]  Sync console-common (0.7.68) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74090 in gnunet (universe) "Bug in gnunet dpkg configure script " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74091 in gnome-app-install (main) "Removing a package gives entirely wrong error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74091
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74092 in openmsx (universe) "Please sync openmsx (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74093 in stardict (universe) "Impossible to change fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70752 in Ubuntu "unswappable pages are swapped out during hibernation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71057 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when opening a www page" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71087 in kdebase (main) "critical problem with .xsession-errors in Kubuntu Dapper: /home-partition full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74094 in ipw2100 (multiverse) "Intel wifi ipw2100 card not working but recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74096 in njplot (universe) "Please sync njplot (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74097 in apt-file (universe) "apt-file update needs to be run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74098 in Ubuntu "mounting rootfile system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74099 in update-manager (main) "Strange dependancy error after upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74100 in solarwolf (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync solarwolf (1.5-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74100
<jrib> bug 2
<PriceChild> #2
<Burgwork> ubuntu bug #2
<Burgwork> hmm, ubugtu is having fun
<PriceChild> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73501 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome has no way to install fonts" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73486 in samba (main) "Ethernet very slow powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73495 in bash (main) "Can't run some bourne shell scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74102 in iax (universe) "Crashes on Device open" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74103 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when attempting to communicate with picasaweb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71676 in update-manager (main) "Auto-update asked re-wrote my Grub menu.lst and removed my Windows boot items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74104 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo crash when execute Generate Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74105 in apcalc (universe) "Please sync apcalc (2.12.1.5-1) from Debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74106 in ajaxterm (universe) "Please sync ajaxterm (0.9-2) from Debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74107 in gato (universe) "do not run (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74108 in autopsy (universe) "Please sync autopsy (2.08-1) from Debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74109 in firefox (main) "?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74109
<somerville32> Crimsun: Can I get some advice?
<crimsun> on?
<somerville32> A bug
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mousepad/+bug/56161
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56161 in mousepad "Segfault when saving files on AMD64" [Medium,In progress] 
<somerville32> I'm going to do an SRU
<somerville32> And so I've backported the bug report to dapper
<somerville32> This means it'll affect Ubuntu and Ubuntu (Dapper)
<somerville32> Should I reject Ubuntu since the bug is fixed in Edgy?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> please also assign yourself to the Ubuntu (Dapper) task
* somerville32 nods.
<crimsun> either Jani or I will ACK it
<crimsun> thanks for doing it!
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Well, thanks to you, I know how! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74110 in Ubuntu "serverX freezed on terminal #0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74111 in gnunet (universe) "enable ipv6 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74112 in cenon.app (universe) "Please sync cenon.app (3.81-2) from Debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74113 in ubiquity (main) "install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74113
<somerville32> Crimsun: I'm having a hard time isolating the code for the fix.
<somerville32> Could I just backport the whole package through a SRU?
<crimsun> don't file an SRU as a backport request
<crimsun> there's an entirely orthogonal procedure for the latter
<somerville32> But could I get the SRU team to just "backport" the edgy package instead of trying to isolate a patch?
<somerville32> Crimsun: But could I get the SRU team to just "backport" the edgy package instead of trying to isolate a patch?
<crimsun> there is no main/restricted SRU team
<crimsun> and the universe/multiverse SRU team doesn't "do SRUs"; we simply approve them
<crimsun> it's up to another community member to take up the responsibility for the SRU
<somerville32> Yes.
<crimsun> if you want a backport from feisty, please follow the backport request procedure
<somerville32> But I'd like for it to go through the SRU process since it meets that criteria
<crimsun> ok, you can have one or the other, because resources are limited.
<crimsun> if you want an SRU, follow the SRU procedure, and the source package goes into -proposed then -updates
<crimsun> if you want a backport, follow the backport request procedure, and the source package goes into -backports
<somerville32> I guess what I'm asking is, can I just take the Edgy package and push it through an SRU?
<crimsun> if you want more thorough testing for a backport, then please take on the responsibility
<crimsun> you can have one or the other, not both
<crimsun> it's a main source package; you'll have to do the testing yourself, because there's no SRU team for main/restricted
<somerville32> I don't think you're understanding what I'm asking :)
<crimsun> you appear to want to take edgy's source package and push it into dapper-proposed, then dapper-updates
<crimsun> that's not viable
<crimsun> that's a backport and must follow backport policy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74114 in rhythmbox (main) "I am listening to music and Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74114
<crimsun> if you isolate the changes from edgy's source package and manually backport those changes to dapper's, you can use the SRU procedure
<somerville32> So what do I do if I'm having trouble finding the patch?
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Thats what I meant :)
<somerville32> Would they approve that?
<crimsun> provided you ... provide (sorry) the requisite information and procedure, it's likely
<somerville32> Would it be better if I only applied the diff for the revision that fixs the bug?
<crimsun> that's an excellent approach for starters
<crimsun> are you following the main/restricted SRU procedure?
<somerville32> Well, I figured I might as well do the work for the package to get experience and make it easier for them to approve by actually having it to see
<somerville32> Would you rather me get approval before I prepare the package?
<crimsun> I normally combine steps 1 & 2 as much as possible to streamline the processing
<crimsun> i.e., I file a bug report, compose an e-mail with all relevant info, debdiff, and diffstat attached, and CC: the bug #
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74115 in fam (universe) "Please sync fam (2.7.0-11) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74115
<somerville32> I'm suppose to e-mail someone?
<crimsun> no, you don't have to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74116 in firefox (main) "Very slow and jerky scroll renders browser useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74116
<crimsun> you can simply subscribe ubuntu-sru as noted in the SRU procedure
<crimsun> I just do it all at once for streamlining
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Thats what I was thinking of doing.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74117 in gambit (universe) "Please sync gambit (0.2006.01.20-2) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74118 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "[PATCH]  doesn't pass audio data to libvisual 0.4.0 correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69190 in firefox (main) "crash after dragging hypertext link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74119 in metamail (universe) "metamail crashes often at boot (ubuntu edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74120 in amarok (main) "Orphaned files on iPod Nano" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74121 in nvu (universe) "Crash when i'm trying to set width of column in WYSIWYG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74122 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "oops loading i82365 in installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74123 in xchat-gnome (main) "Feisty /list, no scroll, crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74124 in speedcrunch (main) "crash on iterative multiplications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74125 in libvisual-plugins (universe) "dfsg removed plugins > libvisual-plugins-multiverse?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71636 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "madwifi-ng is include but not the wlanconfig utility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74126 in gkrellmapcupsd (universe) "gkrellmapcupsd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74127 in gaim (main) "report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74128 in Ubuntu "SATA causing issues with installer and kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74129 in procps (main) "/etc/sysctl.conf should ip_forward=1 for forwarding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74131 in coreutils (main) "cp crashes on large file copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74133 in gtetrinet (universe) "[SRU]  gtetrinet crashes on first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74134 in apt (main) "Apt's unable to acquire lock message isn't user friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74134
<palski> what shuold be done with a bug which is fixed only by re-building a package?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74135 in runit (universe) "runsvdir not started at boot-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74135
<somerville32> Ask in #ubuntu-motu :] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74137 in Ubuntu "There should be an easy way to get a 1000 Hz system timer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74138 in gksu (main) "String "Starting Administrative application" non translatable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74139 in upstart (main) "/sbin/shutdown on Ubuntu 6.10: where did -F go ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74140 in uim (universe) "uim crashes when entering Russian into terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74141 in checkgmail (universe) "Error:500 Cant connect to www.google.com: 443 (bad hostname)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74141
<H3g3m0n> If I add a comment to a bug that is listed as needs info does it automatically get bumped or something so its likely to get looked at?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74142 in network-manager (main) "Dial Up Support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74142
<Hobbsee> H3g3m0n: possibly.  more likely than if you dont add a useful bug comment.  *bump* is useless
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: yes we will receive an email
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: what bug number?
<H3g3m0n> Yeh i added info, just its a few months old and the original poster never replied
<H3g3m0n> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/40422
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40422 in xorg "Dell 2405FPW and resolution 1920x1200" [Medium,Needs info] 
<Hobbsee> H3g3m0n: that using the proprietory nvidia driver?
<H3g3m0n> Hobbsee: I am now, but it was using the default
<Hobbsee> H3g3m0n: does the proprietory driver fix the problem?
<H3g3m0n> The logs are from nvidia one though
<gnomefreak> i just asked for a couple of files
<H3g3m0n> Hobbsee: The resolutions are detected on install afaik, so problaly not by default
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: more than likely nothing was happening because there wasnt enough info provided
<H3g3m0n> gnomefreak: Do you want xorg files from the LiveCD files? My current system works fine because i changed the xorg.conf and installed the drivers
<gnomefreak> the reporter didnt state what release/beta he was using
<Hobbsee> H3g3m0n: for intel based graphics cards, on some of the dell machines you have to run 915resolution.  as for the nvidia equivalent, i dont know.  i'm not sure if that will do anything on the nvidia system either, come to think of it...
<Hobbsee> H3g3m0n: can you run 915resolution on the live cd and see what happens?
* Hobbsee is curiosu now
<H3g3m0n> That on it by default?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> it's in universe
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont think it does i had to modify my xorg due to the installer not adding the right refresh rates. i tried 915 and it didnt help on nvidia
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahh okay
<H3g3m0n> theres a nvidia-xconfig for generating xorg.conf files
<gnomefreak> took me about a year to figure out it wasnt setting the right refresh rates (mainly out of laziness, i didnt work on it)
<H3g3m0n> nvidia-xconfig seems to have made a file with the correct resolutions
<H3g3m0n> actually no it didn
<H3g3m0n> i just copied my current one =/
<H3g3m0n> it*
<gnomefreak> good luck Hobbsee on that one he filied it in april and hasnt commented since ;)
<gnomefreak> filed*
<H3g3m0n> gnomefreak: So should i reboot and get those files from livecd?
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: i would like the original files and the modified files (but not real sure if its possible)
<gnomefreak> not sure if the livecd uses the same xorg config as the installer does
* gnomefreak tries like hell not to use the livecd if i can help it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: looks to be a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/43506
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43506 in xorg "Mitsubishi Diamond Pro 2045u Stuck at 1024x768 @ 60 Hz" [Medium,Needs info] 
<H3g3m0n> Hoe does xorg figure out the resolutions? Monitor EDID?
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: if the livecd has the files that you saw after install same res. and stuff yes add it to the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74143 in totem (main) "totem crash after finished playing video in firefox on edgy amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74143
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: it uses Xresprobe
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it does look like a dup and i am pretty certain Xresprobe isnt setting the right refresh rates for the monitor/card
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/48075 too, i'll bet
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48075 in xorg "kubuntu 6.06 final: max resolution is wrong for my lcd" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> i changed refresh rates after looking them up for my monitor and set xorg.conf to that and added the res. i wanted and poof it works great
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they all seem to use the nv driver
<gnomefreak> not sure if they are dups. im not sure if the settings depend oin the monitor being used
<Hobbsee> true
<gnomefreak> this last one has lcd and that scare me
<gnomefreak> scares*
<H3g3m0n> Anyone know the command line args for xresprobe, it has no man, ask for a driver when i give it nothing page and is just spitting out blanks when i give it 'nv' 'nvidia' 'vesa'
<gnomefreak> H3g3m0n: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  uses it i dont think you can just call it
* gnomefreak thinks its built in
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<H3g3m0n> "dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive xserver-xorg" nuked the file back to incorrect default, ill reboot now and grab the files from the livecd
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74144 in Ubuntu "Screen not filled on my Tecra 8200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74144
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: add your spiel to that one as well please ^
<gnomefreak> what one the last one you gave?
<Hobbsee> Can you please attach og/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf files to this
<Hobbsee> bug. Thank you for reporting this bug with us.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i did it
<gnomefreak> HorizSync	28-51 VertRefresh	43-60 that is low for 95% of monitors
<gnomefreak> i also dont see the res he has set in the config file :(
<gnomefreak> ok be back later i have to put a couple more bolts back in trans and fill it and test it. (decided to rebuild mine rather than wait 3 weeks for one.
<H3g3m0n> gnomefreak, Hobbsee: Ok i added the livecd xorg files, looks like there was a reply form the original poster too =)
<H3g3m0n> Anything else I should try?
<gnomefreak> am i subscribed to that bug by chance?
<gnomefreak> i am ok ill look at it when i get done. have a good day ;)
<H3g3m0n> ta =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74146 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "nvidia 1.0.9629 crashes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74147 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74148 in firefox (main) "Opend an other page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74149 in ubiquity (main) "error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74149
<chantra> 'lo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74150 in gftp (main) "gftp crashed after pressing apply to save new bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74151 in gnash (universe) "konqueror-plugin-gnash displays no content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73837 in Baltix (main) ""dpkg -S /usr/bin/phpize" fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74152 in firefox (main) "Crash during change which player should be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74153 in pitivi (universe) "Ubuntu Edgy: Pitivi don't start at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74153
<Adri2000> typecast: I was marking #74153 as duplicate ;)
<typecast> :-)
<typecast> i thought i was :D
<Adri2000> yeah, you did a few seconds before me :p
<Adri2000> s/did/were/
<typecast> :)
<typecast> you can get the next one :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74154 in orsa (universe) "3D Rendering drove orsa crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74157 in xorg (main) "safe mode ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74158 in texlive-base (universe) "texlive cound not been configured at installation from edgy source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74159 in netkit-base (main) "Should Recommends update-inetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74160 in blobwars (universe) "[Merge]  blobwars 1.05-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74161 in metacity (main) "Metacity crashed when starting compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74162 in wine (universe) "Wine: err:keyboard:X11DRV_ToUnicodeEx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74164 in dhcp3 (main) "Request ntp-servers by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74165 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74165
<dthacker> Hello,  I'm looking at bug 74164 as a first time Bug Triager.  The bug appears to be a wishlist, but I've no access to change importance (nor should I have).  Is there anything productive I can do with this bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74164 in dhcp3 "Request ntp-servers by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74166 in control-center (main) "Problems with changing default sound card in Sound caplet " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74167 in thoggen (universe) "Thoggen grinds entire desktop to a near-halt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74168 in blender (universe) "Blender crashes when changing to a scene with lots of data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74169 in ghextris (universe) "Please sync ghextris (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74170 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "Change MAC address locks up Ubuntu after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71487 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bcm43xx crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74171 in unison (universe) "Infinite directory recursion possible when syncing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74172 in rhythmbox (main) "Bad French translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74173 in vsftpd (main) ""anon_umask"  option doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74173
<salty-horse> hi. i noticed that less does not work as documented. the 'v' key should open the text in an editor specified by $VISUAL or $EDITOR, and if none of those found, it starts 'vi'. apparently it always starts nano, even after i set $VISUAL (and even $EDITOR) to vim
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74174 in firefox (main) "accessing preferences brings the fox down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74174
<fdoving> salty-horse: what is your 'sudo update-alternatives --config editor' set to?
<salty-horse> nano... how does it override less?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74175 in gksu (main) "SEGV on first character of password " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74176 in python-defaults (main) "Python crashed when I start Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74176
<fdoving> salty-horse: it doesn't. my less uses the editor set in $EDITOR
<fdoving> 'export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim less testfile.txt' opens with vim.
<fdoving> eh.. drop the export.
<fdoving> EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim less testfile.txt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74177 in sympa (universe) "New versions available (5.2.3 instead of 4.1.5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74179 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu reports incorrect memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74179
<salty-horse> hmm.. your last command works. when i echo $VISUAL i get "vim" but when i run less its environment doesn't have VISUAL at all (checked in /proc). any idea why?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74178 in ubiquity (main) "[FEISTY]  Ubiquity Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74180 in gnome-btdownload (main) "gnome-btdownload not working due to missing Bittorrent module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74181 in tomboy (main) "NoteOfTheDay plugin creates new note every minute!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74182 in firefox (main) "Crash during refresh the web page." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74183 in totem (main) "totem plugin crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74184 in ubiquity (main) "feisty amd64 - crash after finished installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74185 in Ubuntu "wrong permissions on /dev/fuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74186 in boost (main) "Cannot build simple test app using boost serialization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74187 in synaptic (main) "Child progress window doesn't work with old window style" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74188 in openal (universe) "Please sync openal (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74189 in xmms (main) "xmms won't launch in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74190 in apt (main) "[feisty]  [apt]  command line apt-get/aptitude breaks update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74190
<Adri2000> palski: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74191 in Ubuntu "Lenovo T60 Keyboard buttons for suspend/battery/lock do not function in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74192 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter install error during Edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74193 in Ubuntu "usb keyboard msi p965" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74194 in nvu (universe) "nvu is no longer listed for install on feisty 64bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74195 in mono (main) "mono crash after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74195
<Adri2000> palski: not here? :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74196 in mozilla (universe) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74197 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while doing nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74197
<dthacker> Hello,  I'm looking at bug 74164 as a first time Bug Triager.  The bug appears to be a wishlist, but I've no access to change importance (nor should I have).  Is there anything productive I can do with this bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74164 in dhcp3 "Request ntp-servers by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74164
<dthacker> join #ubuntu-midwest
<dthacker> sorry mischan
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74198 in poedit (universe) "Please sync poedit (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74199 in Ubuntu "fonts packages broken on a vanilla ubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74199
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74200 in vmware-player (multiverse) "on AMD64, vmware player doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74202 in zsh-lovers (universe) "typo in zsh-lovers manpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74204 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror locks PDFs after viewing its properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74205 in Ubuntu "Copying text from OpenOffice Writer to Screem crashes OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74206 in freecraft (universe) "crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73423 in ubiquity (main) "grub failure vmware on ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71768 in ubiquity (main) "Installing Edubuntu and tried to put GRUB somewhere other than MBR Install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71984 in ubiquity (main) "InstallStepError: GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69159 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while installing grub to sdb3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69165 in ubiquity (main) "Install Crash on GRUB." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74209 in poldi (universe) "libpam-poldi crashes when device is in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74210 in gaim (main) "gadu-gadu buddy list error " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74211 in poldi (universe) "First run of libpam-poldi fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74212 in Ubuntu "evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74213 in Ubuntu "evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74214 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar document searches not included in recent documents list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74215 in java-package (multiverse) "Please backport java-package 0.28 from Feisty (multiverse)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74218 in sound-recorder (universe) "FLAC format records stereo as MONO, while WAV format records fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74219 in amarok (main) "Freedesktop Notification Area Icon is often displayed in the wrong place in GNOME." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74220 in tsclient (main) "Error upon Disconnecting from Windows Server 2003" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74221 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-moniter reports the wrong memory usage for a few apps." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71929 in manpages-fr (universe) "manpages-fr package broken" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74222 in kubuntu-meta (main) "manually prepare partition warning:  wrong choice of word" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74223 in xfdesktop4 (main) "XFdesktop4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74224 in Ubuntu "crash after login ( Edgy eft )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74225 in Ubuntu "Broadcom 4318 + Edgy AMD64= no wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74227 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "No Ubuntu Sounds in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74228 in sbackup (universe) "Duplicate directories allowed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74229 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74230 in apport (main) "gnome menu taskbar unresponsive and then crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74231 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Icon colour changes at inappropriate times (too early; red, yellow, green)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74231
<palski> Adri2000: ?
<palski> Adri2000: about 67513 I thought that this fix will be included to feisty, but it seems that is should also be in edgy
<crimsun> bug 67513
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67513 in poedit "poedit crashing when trying to use Help (F1)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67513
<palski> what should be done with bugs which seems to solved just by re-building them?
<crimsun> have affected source packages been rebuilt?
<palski> yes
<crimsun> has the submitter verified?
<crimsun> [that the rebuilt packages fix the problem] 
<palski> no :(
<crimsun> please set Needs Info, and ask him/her to verify.
<crimsun> if (s)he does affirmatively, then you can set Fix Released
<crimsun> if (s)he does not, then you can set Rejected
<crimsun> in either case, you'd note that a rebuilt source package removes the symptoms
<Cieffe> hi everybody
<palski> hmmm, but it is not "fix released" if it stilll happens to people who apt-get install the package?
<Cieffe> palski: which bug number?
<palski> bug 67513
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67513 in poedit "poedit crashing when trying to use Help (F1)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67513
<crimsun> palski: then I don't see how a rebuilt source package really affects it.
<palski> crimsun: different compiler version?
<crimsun> palski: ...but I just asked if a rebuilt version is available
<crimsun> eww
<palski> crimsun: heh, then I've misunderstood something, no rebuild version is not available
<crimsun> I bet that's not a poedit bug anyhow
<crimsun> my hunch, given wxwidgets2.6's history, is that the blame lies there
<palski> if it is wxwidgets how is it possible that rebuilding solves this?
<Cieffe> palski: i can reproduce the bug in edgy too
<Cieffe> but in feisty all is work ok
<Cieffe> so i think you shoul mark it as fix commited
<palski> it is same package on edgy and feisty?
<Cieffe> one second
<Cieffe> in feisty there is 1.3.4-3ubuntu1
<Cieffe> so yes, the same version
<Cieffe> the problem isn't the package :)
<palski> could it be it has been rebuilded for feisty?
<Cieffe> probably
<Cieffe> libwxgtk2.6-0
<Cieffe> is in a different version on feisty
<palski> hmmm, on my feisty it crashed
<Cieffe> palski: good :)
<Cieffe> have you run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<palski> running
<palski> now I have fully upgraded feisty and it still happens
<Cieffe> mmm i don't know
<Cieffe> it's working fine for me
<Cieffe> can you try to logout and login again?
<Cieffe> on feisty
<palski> probably I should install clean edgy->feisty for testing
<Cieffe> palski: probably
<palski> could you add comments about feisty to that bug so when I have installed clean feisty and if it is fixed then I'll mark it as fix released?
<Cieffe> ok
<Cieffe> done
<palski> thanks
<Cieffe> palski: can you take a look at bug 74141
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74141 in checkgmail "Error:500 Cant connect to www.google.com: 443 (bad hostname)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74232 in gnome-panel (main) "make panels switch places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74232
<palski> Cieffe: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74233 in kile (universe) "Kile dependencies should be changed to allow texlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74233
<Cieffe> palski: any hints?
<palski> no sorry, I haven't use checkgmail before
<Cieffe> ok thanks anyway :)
<palski> maybe it is necessary to dive into the source? :)
<Cieffe> and some suggestion on how to deal with this bug 74172
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74172 in rhythmbox "Bad French translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74172
<palski> and btw, that seems the be pretty cool application so now i am using it :)
<Cieffe> palski: after read the bug report i install it too, i never heard about it before :P
<palski> I don't speak french so I'm afraid I cannot say anything about that bug, but seems like a typo with rosetta
<Cieffe> i fact, the guys is a bit disappointed
<Cieffe> and i don't know how to respond :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74234 in firefox (main) "Crashed when attempting to follow a Java link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74234
<palski> maybe that should be forwarded to guys who are translating ubuntu to french
<Cieffe> palski: good :)
<palski> Cieffe: are you one of them?
<Cieffe> no
<Cieffe> I don't speak french
<Cieffe> but i'm trying to deal with  bug against rythmbox
<Cieffe> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74130 in Ubuntu "Microphone input not working, totem player needs plugins" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74130
<Admiral_Chicago> palski: leave a comment on the bug
<Admiral_Chicago> leave it open
<palski> Admiral_Chicago: which one? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> [02:42]  <palski> what should be done with bugs which seems to solved just by re-building them?
<palski> ah, ok, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<Cieffe> Admiral_Chicago: and with bug 74172 what should i do?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74172 in rhythmbox "Bad French translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74236 in hal (main) "Kubuntu: HAL doesn't automount USB devices on KDE 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74238 in firefox (main) "Unespecting crash clossing X session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74238
<Cieffe> I can point on rosetta, but the reporter is a little disappointed because he has already translate in the right way directly in gnome
<archy> I confirm this Bug (74172) on Edgy . on dapper it's correct
<Admiral_Chicago> Cieffe: hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a sec to redict
<Admiral_Chicago> omg did Lp just go down
<Admiral_Chicago> no it didn't
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74240 in k3d (universe) "Missing Desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74240
<Admiral_Chicago> okay if LP times out on me again, i'm going to bed
<archy> What we have to do when a package is missing ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/72236
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72236 in baobab "No French help file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> archy: rosetta?
<archy> I have to affect this Bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74241 in ubiquity (main) "Error on instalation kubuntu 6.10 desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74242 in initramfs-tools (main) "preinst script has old Debian bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74242
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i can't find it in Rosetta
<Admiral_Chicago> it's bed time for me
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<archy> Ok, good night
<Admiral_Chicago> archy: ask in #ubuntu-fr
<Admiral_Chicago> there may be translators there to help
<archy> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74243 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (universe) "thoggen crashed encoding a DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74243
<palski> Cieffe: it was still reproducible on my feisty even after upgrading it from clean edgy
<Cieffe> palski: i don't know what to say :)
<Cieffe> see you later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74239 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes while changing properties of a mp3 file" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74244 in compiz (universe) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74245 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "ASUS A6JE fglrx, blank window in glxgears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74245
<Hobbsee> bug #67130
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67130 in ubiquity "mount points preparation locked - "No root file system"" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74246 in xfce4 (universe) "[Feisty]  xfce4 synced, but not dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74248 in gcc-4.1 (main) "ICE on kdelibs4 code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74249 in at-spi (main) "Bug when we start Feisty : trouble with at-spi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74250 in firefox (main) "Crash on startup ...ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74252 in firefox (main) "Array Networks SSL-VPN, Java as regular user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74253 in rhythmbox (main) "Russian ID3 tags are not displayed correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71482 in language-pack-kde-fr-base (main) "Missing translations in language-pack-kde-fr-base package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74254 in ddclient (universe) "[Merge]  ddclient 3.7.0-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74255 in kfocus (universe) "Please sync kfocus (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74256 in gray-theme (main) "Missing dependency for theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74257 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 crashed at 95% during LiveCD Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74258 in quarry (universe) "crash - Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74259 in gdm (main) "Nederlandse vertalingen Opties menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74260 in kaffeine (main) "frezees on DVB channel selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74261 in rhythmbox (main) "Show Disc Number next to Album (if exists)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74262 in adept (main) "Two "Manage Repositories" entries under different menus in Adept Manager" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74264 in ubiquity (main) "crash at YabootInstaller, mac mini 1.4mhz 1 gig ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74265 in kopete (main) "[Edgy and Feisty]  Smiley themes are not exported to other users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74266 in kubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu/kubuntu-desktop will not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74269 in ubiquity (main) "Install from Live CD on PPC crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74270 in listen (universe) "listen adds random items to the playlist without being told to." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74271 in Ubuntu "hald uses all of the cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74272 in quarry (universe) "Quarry is available in Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74273 in cupsys (main) "cupsys is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74274 in powersave (universe) "No Speedstepping module can be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73496 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Doesn't keep in panel if the panel crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74275 in democracyplayer (universe) "crash when trying to play movie on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74276 in Ubuntu "Opera 9.02 closed unexpectedly after the Net-connection had stalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74277 in kernel-image-2.4.27-i386 (universe) "Kernel Panic: unable to mount root fs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74279 in f-spot (main) "error importing photos in ptp mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74278 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[feisty regression]  ipw2200 broken after suspend, need to boot into WINDOWS to get it working again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69433 in glob2 (universe) "crash upon canceling of further campaigns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74280 in katapult (main) "katapult 0.3.1.4-0ubuntu2~edgy1 doesnt like config file from previous version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74281 in drscheme (universe) "Unclean install and uninstall of mzscheme when PLT web server is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74282 in Ubuntu "Altivec detection broken on G3 (multiple packages)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74283 in kdebase (main) "Component chooser doesn't appear in kcontrol, and doesn't work when run manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74284 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "acpi video module prevents brightness adjusting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74285 in Ubuntu "Suspend button/choice lacking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74286 in Ubuntu "Blue lines across boot screen & no mouse movement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74287 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "unable to boot on ext2 partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71523 in brasero (universe) "Manpage installation problem" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74290 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.06 Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74291 in dhcp3 (main) "[feisty]  dhclient appears to rewrite resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74292 in Ubuntu "Error installing Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74292
<bm1> I've just gotten a SlimStar 310 keyboard, and some keys are not working, starting from the kernel stating I need to do setkeycodes. Could somebody help me fix this by helping me find the information to add a new Keyboard Layout to GNOME?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74293 in totem (main) "totem crashed while making a new DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74294 in network-manager (main) "add trusted list feature or update README.Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74295 in firefox (main) "gmail chat view crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74295
<bm1> I should just make this a bug, right?
<bm1> I'll just post a bug. Laters!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74297 in control-center (main) "Genius SlimStar 310 (GK-050010/C) keyboard layout missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74298 in openoffice.org (main) "Segmentation Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74299 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythFrontend crashes while viewing recorded show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74300 in libmusicbrainz-2.1 (main) "Missing python bindings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68865 in firefox (main) "Crashing on printing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74301 in git-completion (universe) "backport to edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74302 in glife (main) "Actually in all of my packages" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74304 in Ubuntu "bcm43xx firmware missing at installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74305 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Kernel source broken and Nvidia revisions out of sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74306 in Ubuntu "wishlist: imovie for linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74307 in vlc (universe) "Crash when trying to play DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74308 in firefox (main) "Firefox rendering problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74309 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet cannot control Rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74310 in tomboy (main) "need to click twice on a note to open it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74310
<alfmatos> hi, i came across a bug on lunchpad, wich turned out to be KDE only, related... What is the appropriate action, to subscribe the Kubuntu team to the bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74311 in evms (main) "evms prereq's udev, which has moved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74311
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-26
<ubotu> New bug: #165085 in evolution (main) "I cant setup my mail for comcast through evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165085
<ubotu> New bug: #165088 in libvisual-plugins (universe) "please sync libvisual-plugins 0.4.0.dfsg.1-2 ( debian main ) to Ubuntu Hardy ( universe )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165088
<ubotu> New bug: #165089 in ubuntu "Dell keyboard does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165089
<ubotu> New bug: #165090 in ubuntu "cant upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165090
<ubotu> New bug: #165091 in ubuntu "Please create packages for Mercury instant messenger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165091
<ubotu> New bug: #149976 in wireless-tools (main) "iwspy crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149976
<ubotu> New bug: #163400 in sensors-applet (universe) "sensors-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163400
<ubotu> New bug: #165093 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[nvidia-glx-new] Xorg crashes with /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165093
<ubotu> New bug: #165094 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GNOME Do" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165094
<ubotu> New bug: #165095 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher: name OR preview, but not both" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165095
<ubotu> New bug: #165096 in ubuntu "etc/default/xsupplicant/ HAL errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165096
<ubotu> New bug: #165097 in ubuntu "UDF volumes 2.5 iso-133464 not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165097
<ubotu> New bug: #165098 in ubuntu "hwdb-kde lies about sending data to Ubuntu server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165098
<ubotu> New bug: #165099 in totem (main) "when music plays the play button and the time bar continuously flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165099
<ubotu> New bug: #165101 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py About Dialog HIG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165101
<ubotu> New bug: #165102 in ubuntu "keyboard accelerators & shortcuts broken when selecting multiple layouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165102
<ubotu> New bug: #165103 in yelp (main) "right taskbar went out with reboot of new 7.10 install, now it won't take when I try to set up a new right task bar: yo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165103
<ubotu> New bug: #165104 in debian-installer (main) "I have 256 mb RAM, but it will not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165104
<ubotu> New bug: #165105 in yelp (main) "Shut Down optoin disappeared, ipod space is wrong." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165105
<ubotu> New bug: #165108 in libnss-ldap (main) "uri ldaps://host requires trailing '/' to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165108
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #165112 in ez-ipupdate (universe) "ez-ipupdate does not work from behind a router" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165112
<ubotu> New bug: #165113 in ubuntu "gksudo nautilus won't set ownership/permissions on files below" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165113
<ubotu> New bug: #165115 in tilda (universe) "Please sync tilda 0.09.4-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165115
<ubotu> New bug: #165116 in openbox (universe) "Please sync openbox 3.4.2-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165116
<ubotu> New bug: #165118 in ksudoku (universe) "Wrong version number confuses upgrade function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165118
<ubotu> New bug: #165119 in ubuntu "window managers crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165119
<ubotu> New bug: #165120 in root-portal (universe) "root-portal segmentation violation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165120
<ubotu> New bug: #165121 in bochs (universe) "bochsbios does not provide bochsbios-qemu in hardy, so qemu fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165121
<ubotu> New bug: #165122 in ubuntu "Unknown?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165122
<ubotu> New bug: #165123 in ubuntu "superswitcher crashes on desktop change" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165123
<ubotu> New bug: #165124 in ubuntu "Network Manager does not allow a wireless network to change kind of encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165124
<ubotu> New bug: #165129 in gcx (universe) "Please sync gcx 0.9.11-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165129
<ubotu> New bug: #165130 in ubuntu "Can't update from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165130
<ubotu> New bug: #165132 in remind (universe) "remind doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165132
<ubotu> New bug: #165134 in tmispell-voikko (main) "tmispell-voikko depends on ispell but no dependency is set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165134
<ubotu> New bug: #165136 in bzr-svn (universe) "svn+ssh:// push: IntegrityError: columns max_revnum, min_revnum, path, scheme are not unique" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165136
<ubotu> New bug: #165138 in ubuntu "Sync Thinkfinger from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165138
<ubotu> New bug: #165139 in ubuntu "Links made with Nautilus can not be deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165139
<ubotu> New bug: #165141 in evolution (main) "Sender in list are showed incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165141
<ubotu> New bug: #165140 in ruby1.9 (universe) "[ruby] multiple vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165140
<ubotu> New bug: #165143 in ubuntu "korgac invoked oom-killer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165143
<ubotu> New bug: #165144 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Barry 0.9 - Gutsy (Blackberry syncing tool)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165144
<ubotu> New bug: #165145 in ubuntu "No hardware compatibility list included in manual. (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165145
<ubotu> New bug: #165147 in apturl (main) "numerous password prompts when using plugin finder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165147
<ubotu> New bug: #165149 in kdebase (main) "Add optional initial text argument to kdialog password option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165149
<ubotu> New bug: #165150 in gnome-panel (main) "GRUB Loading, please wait...  Error 22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165150
<ubotu> New bug: #165152 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel failed assertions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165152
<ubotu> New bug: #165153 in gwenview (main) "Wrong charset in Export To Simpleviewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165153
<ubotu> New bug: #165154 in ubuntu "NTFS-3G does not mount external disc in kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165154
<ubotu> New bug: #165155 in ubuntu "firefox crashes frequently in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165155
<ubotu> New bug: #165156 in amarok (main) "amarok crashes when changing the analyser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165156
<ubotu> New bug: #165157 in alien (main) "dependency uninstallable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165157
<ubotu> New bug: #165158 in strigiapplet (main) "Strigi has problems with german umlaut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165158
<ubotu> New bug: #165159 in qt-x11-free (main) "Prompts for conffile modifications in /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165159
<ubotu> New bug: #165161 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade error popup was placed behind main window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165161
<ubotu> New bug: #165162 in update-manager (main) "Produced an error popup and apport crash for each package in a failed dependency chain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165162
<ubotu> New bug: #165165 in tasksel (main) "tasksell install lamp-server hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165165
<ubotu> New bug: #165163 in emacs22 (main) "upgrading emacs-gtk breaks haskell-mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165163
<Hobbsee> bug 157809
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157809 in soyuz "sources.list entries point to hardy, but uploads were all for gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157809
<ubotu> New bug: #165169 in kdetv (universe) "kdetv does not remember channels or sound settings after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165169
<ubotu> New bug: #144586 in hal-cups-utils (main) "hal_lpadmin crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144586
<ubotu> New bug: #165170 in ubuntu "gutsy shutdown command not working over ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165170
<ubotu> New bug: #165171 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "logitech cordless internet pro slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165171
<ubotu> New bug: #165172 in ubuntu "gpodder freezes after edit Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165172
<ubotu> New bug: #165173 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compiz fusion screenshot plugin wrong behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165173
<ubotu> New bug: #165174 in gthumb (main) "silently fails to save bmp picture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165174
<persia> bug #128858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128858 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] me-tv" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128858
<ubotu> New bug: #160202 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160202
<ubotu> New bug: #165175 in gnome-panel (main) "Logitech quickcam notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165175
<ubotu> New bug: #165176 in gnome-app-install (main) "List of applications is not available (How i install applications Ubuntu 7.10 )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165176
<ubotu> New bug: #165181 in synaptic (main) "Order by "Supported" Column Slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165181
<ubotu> New bug: #165183 in libccscript (universe) "[Remove] Please remove libccscript and libccaudio from hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165183
<ubotu> New bug: #165184 in amavisd-new (universe) "amavisd-new + spamassassin: cronjob spams root user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165184
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #165185 in apache2 (main) "apache2 ssl in default configuration causes SEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165185
<ubotu> New bug: #165187 in tikiwiki (universe) "Please remove tikiwiki from ubuntu archives" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165187
<ubotu> New bug: #165188 in openoffice.org (main) "format cells option crashes open office spreadsheet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165188
<ubotu> New bug: #165190 in cmigrep (universe) "Please sync cmigrep 1.4-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165190
<ubotu> New bug: #165195 in nfs-utils (main) "Please sync nfs-utils (1:1.1.1-10) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165195
<ubotu> New bug: #165196 in ubuntu "7.10 install includes no mail tool needed by command "at"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165196
<ubotu> New bug: #165197 in ubuntu "printer configuration tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165197
<ubotu> New bug: #165198 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Can't bind ps3daX device to md array" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165198
<ubotu> New bug: #165201 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird new mail sound doesn't play, just noise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165201
<ubotu> New bug: #165202 in ubuntu "/usr/lib/libdb-4.5.SO:symbol pathread-cod-destroy, version GLIBC-2.3.2 not defined in file libpthread.so.0 with link time reference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165202
<ubotu> New bug: #165204 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "Places menu disappears when removable media is (u)mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165204
<ubotu> New bug: #146933 in binutils (main) "ld_static crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146933
<nfusco> Anyone any idea on timeframe when a certain bug might be looked at? namely this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]
<nfusco> anyone ay idea on this?
<Kirrus> nfusco, there is a large backlog of bugs currently. It will get looked at when a triager gets round to it.
<Kirrus> sorry nfusco, it will get looked at when a dev gets round to it ;)
<nfusco> How can one get involved in dev?
<Kirrus> nfusco, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/developerzone
<ubotu> New bug: #165207 in devscripts (main) "devscripts must depend on "wget | curl"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165207
<bdmurray> pedro_: hello there
<ubotu> New bug: #165210 in deskbar-applet (main) "[Gutsy] deskbar-applet window switcher fails to bring window to front" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165210
<ubotu> New bug: #165213 in ghex (universe) "ghex truncates large files when saving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165213
<ubotu> New bug: #165214 in ubuntu "Gnome-panel hides offscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165214
<pedro_> bdmurray: hey!, how are you?
<seb128> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> pedro_: good, happy to be home
<andrea-bs> welcome back!
<bdmurray> pedro_: with our update-manager success I thought we'd look at another package this Wednesday.  We were talking about network-manager next right?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes sr! it's the other package we talked at Plymouth
<bdmurray> pedro_: cool, I'll make up another list of bugs then.  Do similar goals sound good?  Incomplete to Confirmed || Invalid and New to Incomplete?
<pedro_> yes that would be cool :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: could you let asac know and see if there are any tags that might help segment the bugs further?
<ubotu> New bug: #165216 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Regex Search Files (gedit plugin)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165216
<ubotu> New bug: #165217 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Column Mode Plugin for Gedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165217
<pedro_> bdmurray: sure, i'll do it and let you know
<ubotu> New bug: #165219 in gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "Unexpected behavior of lame encoding plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165219
<stgraber> bdmurray: IIRC there is a n-m package in -proposed, asking people having issue with NM to try the one in -proposed can be interesting too
<ubotu> New bug: #165220 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio fails to start with error: pa_mutex_unlock: Assertion `pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165220
<bdmurray> stgraber: thanks, I'll look into that
<asac> pedro_: any info?
<stgraber> bdmurray: at least here, the NM from -proposed hasn't had any single problem since I installed it (a couple of day ago IIRC)
<asac> (needed)
<pedro_> asac: well yeah (i was writing an email to you)
<pedro_> asac: do you use any tag for the bug reportS?
<pedro_> for identifying them later, i don't know probably something related with chipset, wap, wpe, etc?
<pedro_> the idea is to follow the same procedures you're using right now
<asac> pedro_: nope ... no tag scheme for network manager (yet)
<bdmurray> encryption method might be an interesting tag
<asac> pedro_: i am open to suggestions
<stgraber> encryption method, kernel module and suspend/resume issue would be interesting tag imo
<pedro_> bdmurray: indeed
<pedro_> asac: are you ok if we start doing that?
<asac> pedro_: right ... driver (network-manager), driver (kernel), encryption method would be fine
<pedro_> cool
<asac> pedro_: you can find the network-manager driver in the syslog
<asac> well ... thats apparenlty the kernel driver
<asac> i think kernel driver should be enough
<ubotu> New bug: #165221 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gdecrypt" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165221
<stgraber> asac: by NM driver you mean't the wpa_supplicant driver name ? if yes that's not that easy to find in syslog
<asac> stgraber: yes
<bdmurray> What about ndiswrapper issues?
<asac> stgraber: we could add the output. but then I want to use wext for all drivers in hardy
<asac> bdmurray: ?
<stgraber> right, IIRC wext is already default for the Intel ones and most others too (just not sure for the Atheros ones)
<bdmurray> Using ndiswrapper for the network driver is usually separate from the kernel as I understand it
<asac> bdmurray: i think ndiswrapper support wext now?
<bdmurray> asac: I guess what I meant was - let's not forget driver-ndiswrapper as a tag
<asac> right
<ubotu> New bug: #165224 in xen-meta (universe) "Ubuntu Xen on Dell Precision 490: Blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165224
<ubotu> New bug: #165225 in pidgin (main) "no chance to retype incorrect password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165225
<ubotu> New bug: #165226 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone X error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165226
<ubotu> New bug: #165227 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash with portables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165227
<ubotu> New bug: #165228 in linux-meta (main) "No XFree86-DRI support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165228
<pawalls> ubotu, bug #164231
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164231 in linux-source-2.6.22 "NFS regression causes subsequent mounts from same superblock to silently use previous mount options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164231
<ubotu> New bug: #165229 in xfce4-clipman-plugin (main) "The selected item in the list is not moved to the top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165229
<ubotu> New bug: #165233 in playmidi (universe) "Please sync playmidi 2.4debian-8  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165233
<ubotu> New bug: #165234 in evolution (main) "Calender closes when clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165234
<ubotu> New bug: #165235 in php5 (main) "package libapache2-mod-php5 5.2.3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165235
<ubotu> New bug: #165236 in ktechlab (universe) "Missing dependency from ktechlab to gputil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165236
<ubotu> New bug: #165237 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "network-manager-vpnc lacks "nat traversal mode" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165237
<ubotu> New bug: #165238 in oregano (universe) "oregano misses dependency to GnuCap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165238
<ubotu> New bug: #165240 in ubuntu "mouse clicks fail after monitor powered off and back on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165240
<ubotu> New bug: #165241 in ubuntu "gutsy mouse cursor fails to move at login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165241
<ubotu> New bug: #165244 in ufraw (universe) "Please sync ufraw 0.12.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165244
<ubotu> New bug: #165245 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] festival-mbrola" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165245
<ubotu> New bug: #165246 in ubuntu "sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165246
<ubotu> New bug: #165247 in php5 (main) "PHP and Apache segfault on db4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165247
<ubotu> New bug: #165248 in evolution (main) "Include necessary header files in the development package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165248
<ubotu> New bug: #165249 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mbrola-bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165249
<ubotu> New bug: #165250 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mbrola-voices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165250
<ubotu> New bug: #165251 in util-linux (main) "'script' dies on SIGWINCH (window resize)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165251
<ubotu> New bug: #165252 in monotone (universe) "Please sync monotone 0.37-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165252
<ubotu> New bug: #165253 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (universe) "cannot select via or openchrome driver in screens & graphics dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165253
<ubotu> New bug: #165254 in timeoutd (universe) "timeoutd crashes after session 'break'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165254
<ubotu> New bug: #165260 in gdm (main) "second X server takes ages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165260
<ubotu> New bug: #165261 in hippo-canvas (universe) "Please add pkgconfig in libhippocanvas-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165261
<ubotu> New bug: #165258 in ubuntu "upgrade to gutsy error python 2.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165258
<ubotu> New bug: #165263 in texlive-extra (main) "Request for updated .bst files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165263
<ubotu> New bug: #165264 in language-pack-cs (main) "gstreamer-properties nekozistentní překlad (Ubuntu 7.10)  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165264
<ubotu> New bug: #165266 in ubuntu "Keyboard doesn't awake with the laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165266
<ubotu> New bug: #165268 in ubuntu "Wirelesss ethernet bridge is not given IP upon connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165268
<ubotu> New bug: #165269 in cereal (universe) "FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165269
<ubotu> New bug: #165270 in update-manager (main) "dont upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165270
<ubotu> New bug: #165271 in evince (main) "Keep displacement bars when changing pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165271
<ubotu> New bug: #165272 in ubuntu "Tripp-Lite KVM keyboard not working during server install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165272
<ubotu> New bug: #165273 in totem (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165273
<ubotu> New bug: #165274 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "kdm-kde4 post-install error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165274
<ubotu> New bug: #165275 in ubuntu "abrupt and absolute stop of the machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165275
<ubotu> New bug: #165276 in yelp (main) "broken links in G77 & G77-3.4 info files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165276
<ubotu> New bug: #165279 in sound-juicer (main) "Operation not permitted when trying to rip to server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165279
<ubotu> New bug: #165281 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.1.16-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165281
<RainCT> hi, anyone here uses launchpadbugs (python module)?
<norsetto> no
<norsetto> :-)
 * persia shushes norsetto
 * norsetto goes back to #ubuntu-motu (hit and run tactics are his favourites)
<RainCT> lol
<RainCT> wow, got it to file a bug :)
<norsetto> I should not have come in here, now I see bug 165281
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165281 in easycrypt "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.1.16-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165281
<ubotu> New bug: #165284 in openoffice.org (main) "open office not working at all. "user interface language cannot be determined"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165284
 * RainCT is preparing an evil plan to terrorise launchpad.. muahaha :D
<RainCT> ah, was using the wrong variable for my previous tests.. no wonder it didn't work heh
<ubotu> New bug: #165285 in zim (universe) "New upstream version: 0.23" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165285
 * RainCT will continue his evil plans tomorrow
<RainCT> good night all :)
<ubotu> New bug: #165286 in ubuntu "just testing... ignore this" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165286
<ubotu> New bug: #165287 in zodb (universe) "ZODB doesn't record attribute changes on Gutsy x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165287
<ubotu> New bug: #165288 in ubuntu "Mozilla Firefox-3.0 3.0b1 will crash after beeing closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165288
<ubotu> New bug: #165289 in music-applet (universe) "music applet broken[only displays a white line] and inhibit applet non-functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165289
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-27
<ubotu> New bug: #165302 in cvs (main) "cvs date header tag wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165302
<ubotu> New bug: #165303 in evolution (main) "evolution gets another link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165303
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> arg
<ubotu> New bug: #165316 in ubuntu "finding a lost swap partition?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165316
<ubotu> New bug: #165317 in apport (main) "[feisty] apport sends an improper url to firefox for bug submission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165317
<ubotu> New bug: #165318 in ubuntu "suspend, hibernate cause dbus crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165318
<ubotu> New bug: #165320 in ubuntu "cannot format ext3 partition on laptop during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165320
<ubotu> New bug: #165322 in ubuntu "Launchpad bug reporting needs a 'me too' button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165322
<ubotu> New bug: #165323 in xeukleides (universe) "xeukleides uses very ugly font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165323
<ubotu> New bug: #165324 in rhythmbox (main) "Internal data flow error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165324
<ubotu> New bug: #165325 in ia32-libs (universe) "32-bit alsa modules for bluetooth, etc, are not available in 64-bit Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165325
<ubotu> New bug: #165327 in ubuntu "Thunderbird Ignoring Default Browser to Use Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165327
<ubotu> New bug: #165328 in firefox (main) "computer doesn't hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165328
<ubotu> New bug: #165329 in update-manager (main) "E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 28 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165329
<ubotu> New bug: #165330 in update-manager (main) "Wont upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165330
<ubotu> New bug: #165331 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 disc will load kernel and go blank after" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165331
<ubotu> New bug: #165335 in ubiquity (main) "Going back in step 4 corrupts partitioning menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165335
<ubotu> New bug: #166461 in totem (main) "all multimedia play crash after enble compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/166461
<ubotu> New bug: #168493 in gnash (universe) "[Gutsy] Openstreetmap Potlatch editor is offset into the bottom-right corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/168493
<ubotu> New bug: #172243 in gnome-panel (main) "problem loading the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172243
<ubotu> New bug: #172244 in libfile-basedir-perl (universe) "New upstream version (0.03)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172244
<ubotu> New bug: #172245 in pidgin (main) "Unable to create socket in gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172245
<ubotu> New bug: #172247 in totem (main) "fullscreen controls flicker on and off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172247
<ubotu> New bug: #172250 in at-spi (main) "Please upload new at-spi merged package 1.20.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172250
<ubotu> New bug: #172251 in ubuntu "crash when serves" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172251
<ubotu> New bug: #172254 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] When using themes other than Human some controle get ugly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172254
<dholbach> ID
<dholbach> good morning
 * Admiral_Chicago waves
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> its been a long time since I've been in here.  I feel like i've neglected the bug love
<ubotu> New bug: #172255 in openoffice.org (main) "When using Hebrew locale, the non-active tabs are shown as boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172255
<ubotu> New bug: #172257 in rhythmbox (main) "When recording audio tracks light on harddrive turns yellow and then the mouse freezes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172257
<ubotu> New bug: #172259 in firefox (main) "If I put a space or _ in the bottom of this form it will crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172259
<ubotu> New bug: #172258 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (universe) "amd64 version of gstreamer0.10-pitfdll?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172258
<ubotu> New bug: #172260 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (universe) "[mysql] multiple vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172260
<ubotu> New bug: #172261 in ubuntu "javascript setInterval causes glitches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172261
<ubotu> New bug: #172262 in openoffice.org (main) "Gutsy - Impress video crappy, possibly antialiasing problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172262
<ubotu> New bug: #172263 in ttf-larabie (multiverse) "You're Gone font is buggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172263
<ubotu> New bug: #172264 in ghostscript (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 provides Ghostscript 8.61 pre-release version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172264
<ubotu> New bug: #172265 in feynmf (universe) "[feynmf] Insecure temporary file creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172265
<ubotu> New bug: #172266 in libnss-ldap (main) "[libnss-ldap] possible theft of user credentials or information disclosure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172266
<ubotu> New bug: #172268 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel NULL pointer dereference in journal_grab_journal_head+0x2/0x40" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172268
<ubotu> New bug: #164501 in wireshark (universe) "more security issues with wireshark from 0.99.6 down to ..." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164501
<ubotu> New bug: #172269 in ubuntu "Copying Open Office chart from Calc to Writer using clipboard changes it. (Curves - Chart got bad meaning !!!, Legend) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172269
<ubotu> New bug: #172270 in ubuntu "Include TIresias fonts family in next release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172270
<ubotu> New bug: #172272 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't remember package(s) unmarked for upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172272
<ubotu> New bug: #172273 in ubuntu "The power on HD, fan, CP is not off ufter the shutdown screen. Motherboard: Asus p5gd2-x, bios v.0105." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172273
<ubotu> New bug: #172276 in ubuntu "Update manager has USBMGR stuck permanently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172276
<ubotu> New bug: #172277 in htdig (universe) "[CVE-2007-6110] Cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerability in htsearch in htdig 3.2.0b6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172277
<ubotu> New bug: #172278 in openoffice.org2 "Crash on openning spreadsheet with macros" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172278
<ubotu> New bug: #172281 in kdebase (main) "kdm: Please add support for ConsoleKit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172281
<ubotu> New bug: #172282 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "regarding /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf : LM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT and NOLM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT should default to 254 instead of 255" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172282
<ubotu> New bug: #172283 in wireshark (universe) "[wireshark] multiple vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172283
<ubotu> New bug: #172284 in php5 (main) "package libapache2-mod-php5 5.2.3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172284
<ubotu> New bug: #172287 in hdparm (main) "hdparm's feedback about -B values is misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172287
<ubotu> New bug: #172291 in mythtv (multiverse) "[Hardy] mythtv "will be removed" by dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172291
<ubotu> New bug: #172288 in firefox (main) "internal rss reader in firefox error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172288
<ubotu> New bug: #172290 in yelp (main) "yelp crashes when choosing "Report a Problem"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172290
<ubotu> New bug: #172293 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode can't be enabled by default because using laptop-mode causes system hangs for some people" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172293
<ubotu> New bug: #172294 in pidgin (main) "bidgin bugs on japanese ubuntu linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172294
<ubotu> New bug: #172295 in linux-meta (main) "Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE connects to the Internet only at times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172295
<ubotu> New bug: #172296 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice is sometimes extremely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172296
<ubotu> New bug: #172297 in cupsys (main) "Cups printer sharing needs restart to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172297
<ubotu> New bug: #172301 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode should default to use relatime for ext3 partitions while on battery while keeping the option to use noatime while on battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172301
<ubotu> New bug: #172302 in ubuntu "sleep sometimes causes log-outs or reboots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172302
<ubotu> New bug: #172303 in update-manager (main) "Trying to upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172303
<ubotu> New bug: #172305 in ubuntu "My ubuntu 6.06 is not upadating to 6.10. I tried both the network upgrade and the alternate install cd. But, a bug is stopping the upgrade process." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172305
<ubotu> New bug: #172306 in kde-i18n-cs (main) "wrong czech translation in system settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172306
<ubotu> New bug: #172300 in ubuntu "i can`t install ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172300
<ubotu> New bug: #172307 in rhythmbox (main) "Last.fm radio stations play one click too late" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172307
<ubotu> New bug: #172309 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gcutils" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172309
<ubotu> New bug: #172312 in ubuntu "pcie mem resource kernel conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172312
<ubotu> New bug: #172313 in evolution (main) "threaded view - wishlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172313
<ubotu> New bug: #163593 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in imap_parse_body()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163593
<ubotu> New bug: #172311 in gdb (main) "internal-error: unknown ptrace event 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172311
<ubotu> New bug: #172310 in brltty (main) "Please upload merged brltty 3.9-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172310
<ubotu> New bug: #146493 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in XF86DrmAdaptor::XF86DrmAdaptor()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146493
<ubotu> New bug: #148876 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148876
<ubotu> New bug: #172315 in firefox (main) "location bar not working after update to v2.0.0.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172315
<ubotu> New bug: #172316 in firebird1.5 (universe) "firebird server can't be started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172316
<ubotu> New bug: #165017 in alacarte (main) "impossible d'ouvrir le menu "application" du tableau de bord. (dup-of: 146528)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165017
<ubotu> New bug: #172317 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes/crashes in SPARC Platform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172317
<ubotu> New bug: #162500 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162500
<ubotu> New bug: #163066 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen() (dup-of: 129146)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163066
<ubotu> New bug: #172319 in gnome-print (universe) "printing error in gnome apps with epson d120" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172319
<ubotu> New bug: #172321 in texlive-lang (main) "couldn't configure texlive-lang-cyrillic when upgrade or install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172321
<ubotu> New bug: #163358 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashes when moving an open image file to the recycle bin on an ntfs-3g file system (dup-of: 145841)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163358
<ubotu> New bug: #172323 in amule (universe) "amule crashing on servers list download (on downloading from http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172323
<ubotu> New bug: #172325 in pypanel (universe) "Picasa makes pypanel self-destruct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172325
<ubotu> New bug: #172327 in update-manager (main) "el update-manager me dijo que actualizara a la version dde kubuntu 7.10 cuando en realidad tengo la 7.10, me actualizo y me dio error de que no habia actualizaciones disponibles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172327
<ubotu> New bug: #172328 in ubuntu "error during Feisty->Gutsy Gibbon upgrade: failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172328
<ubotu> New bug: #172326 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Reproducable SIGSEGV (char ************* etc.)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172326
<ubotu> New bug: #162440 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crash on this URL http://www.atimes.com/" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162440
<ubotu> New bug: #163084 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163084
<ubotu> New bug: #164929 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145230)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164929
<ubotu> New bug: #172329 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Rocrail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172329
<ubotu> New bug: #172330 in ubuntu "NetworkManager can't connect to wireless network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172330
<ubotu> New bug: #172331 in lyx (universe) "lyx should depend on texlive-fonts-recommended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172331
<ubotu> New bug: #172332 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Nautilus DVD creator hangs when trying to write files to disc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172332
<ubotu> New bug: #172333 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-fifth-toe: still depends on gaim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172333
<ubotu> New bug: #172334 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org-Calc 2.3: pressing "Function Wizard" button causes application crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172334
<ubotu> New bug: #172322 in hotkey-setup (main) "laptop not communicate to a projector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172322
<ubotu> New bug: #163147 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163147
<ubotu> New bug: #172336 in enigmail (main) "thunderbird enigmail does not work with passphrases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172336
<ubotu> New bug: #164062 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in main()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164062
<ubotu> New bug: #172337 in firefox (main) "Error in parsing value for property " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172337
<ubotu> New bug: #163805 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer() (dup-of: 132637)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163805
<ubotu> New bug: #162937 in powertweak (universe) "powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() (dup-of: 150608)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162937
<ubotu> New bug: #163065 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163065
<ubotu> New bug: #172339 in firefox (main) "firefox won't print after upgrade from fiesty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172339
<ubotu> New bug: #162018 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed at setup wizard screen" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162018
<ubotu> New bug: #172340 in firefox (main) "cannot load and access bank website with the new festy ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172340
<ubotu> New bug: #172341 in librsvg (main) "opening a specific svg uses 100% ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172341
<ubotu> New bug: #172342 in yelp (main) "upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 failed completely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172342
<ubotu> New bug: #172343 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent group names broken for accented characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172343
<ubotu> New bug: #172344 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot mount volume (dvd udf volume)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172344
<ubotu> New bug: #172345 in firefox (main) "XML Parsing Error firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172345
<ubotu> New bug: #172346 in ubuntu "WIFI WPA support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172346
<ubotu> New bug: #172347 in ubuntu "ATI Radeon X600 dual head with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172347
<ubotu> New bug: #172348 in ubuntu "gnome-settings seems messy/broken after install of ubuntustudio/gstreamer packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172348
<ubotu> New bug: #172349 in libnss-ldap (main) "Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade fails to carry config forward" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172349
<ubotu> New bug: #172350 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes on properities action of mp3 file on network directory (SMB, FTP)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172350
<ubotu> New bug: #172351 in xdebconfigurator (universe) "When I download from Update Manager or Synaptic Package Manager I always get the following error." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172351
<ubotu> New bug: #172352 in debian-installer (main) "no entiendo el ingles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172352
<bdmurray> pedro_: morning
<pedro_> hey bdmurray, afternoon here :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #172354 in pidgin (main) "[hardy] request for upstream update for pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172354
<bdmurray> pedro_: good day then?
<pedro_> bdmurray: quite busy since the retracer is working again, so we're getting somewhat flooded
<pedro_> but is getting better with the help of sourcercito at the desktop bugs
<pedro_> how about you ?
<sourcercito> what?
<bdmurray> A bit early to tell - but I am feeling more in sync with my timezone.
<bdmurray> pedro_: Could you add the tags we talked about to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071128 ?
<pedro_> bdmurray: sure
<ubotu> New bug: #172355 in gnome-control-center (main) "Can't security-lock screen from Take a Break screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172355
<bdmurray> pedro_: great thanks!
<pedro_> thanks you for working on the list!
 * pedro_ hugs bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #130234 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130234
<ubotu> New bug: #163729 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163729
<ubotu> New bug: #172359 in ubuntu "inconsistent open office font formatting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172359
<keescook> Fujitsu: ubuntu-cve> I don't know about RSN -- the queries aren't so good yet.
<ubotu> New bug: #172364 in rhythmbox (main) "Podcast problem error dialogues should be combined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172364
<ubotu> New bug: #159719 in alsa-lib (main) "ekiga crashes with pulseaudio" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159719
<ubotu> New bug: #172361 in compiz (main) "Alt+tab shows titlebar on switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172361
<ubotu> New bug: #172363 in mailscanner (universe) "mailscanner should depend on initscripts from edgy or greater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172363
<ubotu> New bug: #172365 in totem (main) "/media/disk/vk.odt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172365
<ubotu> New bug: #172367 in resolvconf (universe) "resolv.conf search list truncated - not to specification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172367
<ubotu> New bug: #172368 in firefox (main) "Downloaded the update from "Main Server" for Firefox. Now some sites (eg. vodacom4me.co.za) dont display as before. Cannot log in to this site now." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172368
<ubotu> New bug: #172369 in amarok (main) "amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172369
<ubotu> New bug: #172370 in scim-tables (main) "scim module won't install on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172370
<ubotu> New bug: #172371 in amarok (main) "Amarok cover art corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172371
<ubotu> New bug: #172372 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Sony Vaio VGN-FZ* Motion Eye Camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172372
<ubotu> New bug: #172374 in openoffice.org (main) "oocalc crashs while handling a xls file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172374
<ubotu> New bug: #172375 in grub (main) "Excessive boot time in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172375
<ubotu> New bug: #172379 in hevea (main) "[hardy] Rebuild with ocaml 3.10.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172379
<ubotu> New bug: #172380 in gthumb (main) "gThumb no longer renders WMF files like 7.04 did." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172380
<ubotu> New bug: #160670 in pidgin (main) "pidgin 2.2.1 (dup-of: 158400)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160670
<ubotu> New bug: #172384 in ubuntu "Cannot unmount DellRestore and DellUtility partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172384
<ubotu> New bug: #172385 in compiz (main) "compiz should depend on compiz-gnome | compiz-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172385
<ubotu> New bug: #172387 in nautilus (main) "WMF files are no longer rendered in Nautilus. (dup-of: 172380)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172387
<ubotu> New bug: #172388 in ubuntu "Multiuser KDE Storage Medium Daemon Pops Up For Everyone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172388
<ubotu> New bug: #172389 in ubuntu "emacs22-common_22.1-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb fails to install on dist-upgrade in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172389
<ubotu> New bug: #172390 in ubuntu "KDM already logged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172390
<ubotu> New bug: #150116 in d4x (universe) "nt crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150116
<ubotu> New bug: #150157 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150157
<ubotu> New bug: #150715 in logrotate (main) "logrotate crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150715
<ubotu> New bug: #150826 in limo (universe) "limo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150826
<ubotu> New bug: #150861 in zapping (universe) "zapping crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150861
<ubotu> New bug: #148926 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148926
<ubotu> New bug: #149139 in glabels (universe) "glabels crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149139
<ubotu> New bug: #149169 in consolekit (main) "No login sound and no login 'bar'" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149169
<ubotu> New bug: #149392 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149392
<ubotu> New bug: #148612 in shadow (main) "login crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148612
<ubotu> New bug: #148629 in cpio (main) "cpio crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148629
<ubotu> New bug: #148869 in grsync (universe) "grsync crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148869
<ubotu> New bug: #172395 in ubuntu "Storage Medium Icons Show Up After a Mounting/Unmounting Operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172395
<ubotu> New bug: #172396 in ubuntu "no audio with card intel82801g ich7 family" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172396
<ubotu> New bug: #148151 in sudo (main) "sudo crashed with SIGILL" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148151
<ubotu> New bug: #148251 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed when i clicked on the contact window" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148251
<ubotu> New bug: #172398 in apt-mirror (universe) "please sync apt-mirror_0.4.4+debian-2 from debian (main) to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172398
<ubotu> New bug: #172399 in ubuntu "Give full screen window focus on multiple screens on mouse over" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172399
<ubotu> New bug: #172400 in ia32-libs (universe) "libpam-runtime missing from ia32-libs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172400
<ubotu> New bug: #172402 in evince-gtk (main) "Evince automatically starts up when loading Xubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172402
<ubotu> New bug: #172403 in ubuntu "KDM Spash Screen Blank Until Screensaver Kicks In" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172403
<ubotu> New bug: #172413 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172413
<ubotu> New bug: #172415 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "No Downloads folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172415
<ubotu> New bug: #172416 in eog (main) "eog determines image type from filename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172416
<ubotu> New bug: #172417 in rhythmbox (main) "Columns not editable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172417
<ubotu> New bug: #172419 in ubuntu "firefox freezes and turns gray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172419
<Fujitsu> keescook: I don't quite see how that affects the location of the branch.
<lifeless> ECHANNEL?
<ubotu> New bug: #172420 in moodle (main) "can't create database tables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172420
<ubotu> New bug: #172422 in alsa-lib (main) "Please uplaod merge alsa-lib 1.0.15-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172422
<ubotu> New bug: #172423 in libfile-desktopentry-perl (universe) "New upstream version (0.04)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172423
<ubotu> New bug: #172424 in ubuntu "Wish: Seperating Admin (password dialogs) From Everyone Else (warnings)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172424
<ubotu> New bug: #172426 in hildon-desktop (universe) "home screen having issues with scrolling and focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172426
<rulus> Is a new phenomenon coming up? Bugspam.. see bug #121653, last comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121653
<ubotu> New bug: #172429 in openoffice.org (main) "feisty Fawn / Ubuntu 7.04: samsung ML-1610 gdi OO-folio or letter, anyway: printing is... NOT fitting the page and awful..., not what i am used to with OO, i cannot choose for another printer..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172429
<ubotu> New bug: #172432 in ubuntu "Wish: Removable Mediums, Permissions and Multiple Users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172432
<ubotu> New bug: #172427 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Uses external DVI port as main screen on iMac G5 rev C - ATI X600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172427
<ubotu> New bug: #172430 in ubuntu "Wish: Assigning Static Consoles To Users Hopefully Improving Multiuser Workflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172430
<ubotu> New bug: #172433 in ubuntu "too many SCSI scanners found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172433
<ubotu> New bug: #172434 in evolution (main) "Should be able to define personal safe senders within Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172434
<ubotu> New bug: #172435 in gdm (main) "login hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172435
<ubotu> New bug: #172436 in kdetoys (main) "gutsy: kontact will not include weather in summary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172436
<ubotu> New bug: #172437 in ubiquity (main) "Bug of installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172437
<ubotu> New bug: #172438 in ubuntu "Wish: kdesudo2: A Convenient Hybrid Dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172438
<ubotu> New bug: #172439 in ubuntu "installer gets time wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172439
<ubotu> New bug: #172440 in wordpress "[CVE-2007-6013] Authentication cookies easily derivable from password hash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172440
<ubotu> New bug: #172441 in vnc (universe) "xvncviewer text input not working properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172441
<ubotu> New bug: #172442 in firefox (main) "XML Parsing Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172442
<ubotu> New bug: #172443 in geany (universe) "geany locks up when opening file (via dialog or from other app)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172443
<alain> Creating Ubuntu directories on NTFS accepts the colon sign (:), bug unrecognized when switching back to WinXP
<alain> Shoudn't users be warned against colons (:) in NTFS directories?
<RAOF> Maybe?
<RAOF> There are a whole bunch of illegal characters in Windows filenames.  IIRC, the null character is the only illegal char in linux filenames.
<ubotu> New bug: #172444 in gdm (main) "[Gutsy] Logout a session causes X-Window changes from VT7 to VT9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172444
<RAOF> alain: So the problem is somewhere between allowing people to use NTFS as a native FS, and using it for interoperability with winxp.
<alain> raof: That's exactly it
<RAOF> Because disalowing all the XP-illegal chars could break programs which expect to be able to write oddly named files.
<alain> raof: Ubuntu already provides lots of wise anticipation in using one's PC, it would demonstrate additional prevention guidelines
<RAOF> alain: So, what are you actually suggesting changes?
<alain> raof: I imagine some user-configurable option activating such control especially if GRUB is around
<alain> I assume NTFS dictates some Win user will ultimately read that drive with Windows at some point in time..
<alain> .. although I'm not sure how/when such check could be configured and exhibited to the user/apps
<ubotu> New bug: #172445 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when I digit on WEB pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172445
<alain> raof: is this channel the right place to address this?or should I post this in some different forum?
<RAOF> alain: You probably want to bring this up on the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list.
<RAOF> alain: Because it's not obvious what, if anything, to do about it.
<alain> raof: Agreed, Thanks..
<RAOF> I *think* it may have been discussed before, though.
<RAOF> You might want to search the archives first :)
<ubotu> New bug: #172446 in kdesdk (main) "adding entity attribute don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172446
<ubotu> New bug: #172447 in nautilus (main) "'Send to' uses same shortcut for two functions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172447
<bdmurray> jjesse: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #172449 in gcalctool (main) "unable to use MOD operation after a  x ᶺ y operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172449
<alain> raof: bye
<ubotu> New bug: #172452 in ubuntu "Various programs filling memory up until freeze (firefox 3.0 beta1, totem, and rhythmbox) possibly pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172452
<ubotu> New bug: #172453 in hal (main) "Hardy: Unable to mount removable devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172453
<ubotu> New bug: #172454 in apt-mirror (universe) "mips/mipsel arch selection problem and armel arch support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172454
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-28
<ubotu> New bug: #172458 in alsa-driver (main) "Conflict between Audigy 4, mdadm software raid and networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172458
<ubotu> New bug: #172459 in ltsp (main) "SWAP causes connection loss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172459
<ubotu> New bug: #172460 in gnome-terminal (main) "Capitalized email addresses aren't recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172460
<ubotu> New bug: #172461 in xmp (universe) "Newer upstream-maintained version 2.5.0 available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172461
<ubotu> New bug: #172462 in vips (universe) "package libvips12 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvips12.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/vips/vips2dj/lab/head1', which is also in package libvips10c2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172462
 * bdmurray waves to Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya bdmurray!
<ubotu> New bug: #172463 in totem (main) "[hardy] Totem 2.21.2-0ubuntu2 missing LPI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172463
<bdmurray> howdy Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: how's it going?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pretty well - how are you?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: hating uni, as usual.  almost done with ti for the year :)
<bdmurray> Well, that's something.
<Hobbsee> looking at some ppa stuff, which is interesting
<ubotu> New bug: #172464 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172464
<ubotu> New bug: #172465 in initramfs-tools (main) "Can't create initramfs for module-less kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172465
<ubotu> New bug: #172466 in ubuntu "Can't upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172466
<ubotu> New bug: #172467 in adept (main) "Adept package updating is unnecessarily complicated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172467
<ubotu> New bug: #172469 in evince (main) "Feature Request: Fullscreen view does not consider Fitts' law" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172469
<ubotu> New bug: #172477 in ubuntu "please sync package mlocate from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172477
<ubotu> New bug: #172479 in xxdiff (universe) "xxdiff doesn't work when run with stdin and stdout closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172479
<ubotu> New bug: #172482 in firefox (main) "click send/post/reply, press ctrl-tab (fast), crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172482
<ubotu> New bug: #172484 in ubuntu "Please package Prism" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172484
<ubotu> New bug: #172487 in synaptic (main) "synaptic freezes when changing preferences on a fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172487
<ubotu> New bug: #172490 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py Toolbar Icon Metaphor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172490
<ubotu> New bug: #172492 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic gtk+ 2 theme incompatiblity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172492
<ubotu> New bug: #172493 in totem (main) "Totem uses wrong framerates for streaming video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172493
<ubotu> New bug: #172494 in module-init-tools (main) "depmod causes segmentation faults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172494
<ubotu> New bug: #172495 in oprofile (universe) "oprofile script bug with used shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172495
<ubotu> New bug: #172496 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_ring_buffer_commit_full()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172496
<ubotu> New bug: #172500 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-writer freezes on character delete or Ctrl-S or selecting of text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172500
<ubotu> New bug: #172502 in compiz (main) "Compiz + separate X server multi-head nvidia setup => no title bar or border for windows on second display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172502
<ubotu> New bug: #172503 in compiz (main) "Compiz + separate X server multi-head nvidia setup => GUI responses delayed by 1 second" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172503
<ubotu> New bug: #172504 in wyrd (universe) "sh errors editing reminders in wyrd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172504
<ubotu> New bug: #172508 in openoffice.org (main) "non western character disappears in oo writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172508
<ubotu> New bug: #172509 in cupsys (main) "cups: printing to lp0 stopped working on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172509
<ubotu> New bug: #172510 in wireless-tools (main) "please merge wireless-tools 29-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172510
<ubotu> New bug: #172511 in ubuntu "complete system freeze - 2 glsgears test simultaneously." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172511
<ubotu> New bug: #172512 in miro (universe) "miro fails to launch after firefox update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172512
<ubotu> New bug: #172513 in pidgin (main) "friend lists wouldnt display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172513
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #172515 in gnome-orca (main) "Please merge gnome-orca 2.21.2-0ubuntu1 from Debian unstable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172515
<ubotu> New bug: #172516 in tomboy (main) "tomboy gets into infinite loop with panel size =< 16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172516
<ubotu> New bug: #172517 in drscheme (universe) "[hardy] mred: xcb_xlib.c:73: xcb_xlib_lock: Assertion `!c->xlib.lock' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172517
<ubotu> New bug: #172518 in firefox (main) "[firefox] regression in recent update to 2.0.0.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172518
<ubotu> New bug: #172519 in tk8.4 (main) "[tk8.4] [tk8.3] buffer overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172519
<ubotu> New bug: #172521 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Duel-screen setup impossible with ati driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172521
<ubotu> New bug: #172523 in boinc (universe) "Boinc Freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172523
<ubotu> New bug: #172524 in gnome-power-manager (main) ""On Battery" configuration tab does not Appear on a desktop computer with a UPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172524
<ubotu> New bug: #172525 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "After running for some time, the cdrom driver becomes unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172525
<ubotu> New bug: #172526 in libgnomeprint (main) "Two-sided printing problem in libgnomeprint" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172526
<ubotu> New bug: #172528 in evince (main) "Evince stops rendering PDF page at euro sign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172528
<ubotu> New bug: #172529 in gnome-network "Network applet dosen't activate ethernet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172529
<ubotu> New bug: #172530 in firefox (main) "Firefox hangs on TFL PDF tube map launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172530
<ubotu> New bug: #172533 in gtkeyboard (universe) "cannot create e with circumflex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172533
<ubotu> New bug: #172534 in apparmor (main) "no way to allow bluetooth socket creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172534
<ubotu> New bug: #172535 in harvestman (universe) "harvestman wont run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172535
<ubotu> New bug: #172536 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice -printing ignores feeder selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172536
<ubotu> New bug: #172537 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office2.3 can not minimised or resized the window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172537
<ubotu> New bug: #172538 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus CPU intensive after lots of files created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172538
<ubotu> New bug: #172539 in thunderbird (main) "[GUTSY] RSS-Feeds refuse to show web-page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172539
<ubotu> New bug: #172540 in ltsp (main) "local devices not working - LTSPFS_TOKEN not set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172540
<ubotu> New bug: #172541 in samba (main) "Samba Daemon needs to be restarted after suspend on a Dell Inspiron 6400 with Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172541
<ubotu> New bug: #172546 in gmetadom (main) "[Merge] gmetadom 0.2.5-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172546
<ubotu> New bug: #172550 in evolution (main) "Can't print to a network printer with evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172550
<ubotu> New bug: #172555 in moodle (main) "Please separate out the Pear Spreadsheet_Excel_Writer package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172555
<ubotu> New bug: #172557 in firefox (main) "copy/paste broken on long IDN 's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172557
<ubotu> New bug: #172560 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic does not generate download script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172560
<ubotu> New bug: #172563 in ubuntu "Ubuntu often stops when starting up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172563
<ubotu> New bug: #172564 in ubuntu "Brightness control works like "0 1 0 2 0 3 0 4 0 5 (...)"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172564
<ubotu> New bug: #172568 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator crash on undecorated window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172568
<ubotu> New bug: #172569 in ubuntu "Wine couses logout when starting exe file in 64-bit Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172569
<ubotu> New bug: #172570 in ubuntu "I don't believe there was a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172570
<ubotu> New bug: #172571 in ubuntu "KRoC - Kent Retargetable occam Compiler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172571
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that is the first bug i've closed in a long time
<somerville32> :]
<ubotu> New bug: #172572 in ubuntu "Failure to adjust clock on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172572
<ubotu> New bug: #172498 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_object_sync_values()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172498
<ubotu> New bug: #172574 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Please sync libydpdict 0.99.1-2 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172574
<ubotu> New bug: #172575 in pymol (universe) "Scripting pymol is not supported in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172575
<ubotu> New bug: #172576 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel panic when booting with an USB key left plugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172576
<simira> hadde tenkt meg på nomaden og, men tror jeg tar det i morra
<simira> #wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #172577 in gnome-panel (main) "add/remove tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172577
<ubotu> New bug: #172578 in pdfedit (universe) "large file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172578
<persia> bug #165221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165221 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gdecrypt" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165221
<Hobbsee> simira: that doesn't look right :)
 * persia thinks å makes everything look perfect
<simira> Hobbsee: oh, yes, it's definitely correct
<simira> ah :
<simira> :)
<simira> æøå
<simira> :p
<simira> but, I'm off to school, have to use up my print quota before exam :p
<Hobbsee> simira: oh yes, that's what i have to do tomorrow, thanks for reminding me!
 * Hobbsee wonders what to print
 * simira prints laws and official publications
<ubotu> New bug: #172584 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-minimal has weird dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172584
<ubotu> New bug: #172585 in burgerspace (universe) "[hardy] Burgerspace didn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172585
<ubotu> New bug: #172588 in atanks (universe) "[atanks] no .desktop file " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172588
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY
<persia> HUG DAY just started?  What's the timezone range?
<dholbach> no, I just noticed right now :)
<pedro_> all day!
<persia> Ah!  I was wondering as I had a date change about 9 minutes back, and thought this was an odd reference timezone :)
<pedro_> the hug day of today is focused on network-manager
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071128
<persia> Hmm.   I should look for or report the bug I found yesterday when my switch was dead.
<ubotu> New bug: #172586 in mozilla-firefox "[7.10] XML Parsing Error: not well formed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172586
<ubotu> New bug: #172589 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga links do not work (eg get a PC-Phone account)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172589
<stgraber> asac: ping
<stgraber> asac: What's the best bug for people having "unable to disconnect or switch to another network" because of wpa_supplicant being unable to disconnect even after sending TERMINATE/KILL or any of those nice command ?
<stgraber> asac: the network-manager in -proposed fixed it for me, so I would think of : bug 145683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145683 in network-manager "Network manager crash with WPA" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145683
<ubotu> New bug: #172590 in ubuntu "I have a very frustrating problem... when I upgraded my mozilla I could no longer access some important pages in my personal banking. Everything else worked just fine but for certainl very impoartant pages. Inow haveto resort to using explorer on an xp computer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172590
<asac> stgraber: that bug is good
<stgraber> ok, so I'll add some new dups :)
<ubotu> New bug: #172591 in xorg (main) "intel driver does not honor clone screen output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172591
<ubotu> New bug: #172592 in adept (main) "Adept Manager doesn't recover from interrupted dpkg runs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172592
<ubotu> New bug: #172593 in openoffice.org (main) "en selec sin or cos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172593
<ubotu> New bug: #172597 in bug-buddy (main) "my gaim messenger prompted me to submit this bug.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172597
<ubotu> New bug: #172599 in evolution (main) "Evolution Will not send mail via Exchange 2007" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172599
<ubotu> New bug: #172600 in usplash (main) "usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172600
<ubotu> New bug: #172602 in gmail-notify (universe) "Gmail Notify does not use firefox as default browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172602
<ubotu> New bug: #172604 in gnome-terminal (main) "Some lines lost in the terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172604
<ubotu> New bug: #172603 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge not starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172603
<paulduf> hum, bug #140422 make me wonder if it is the cause of many others, I find the priority, low, to be too low considering the confusion it can cause
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140422 in network-manager "[Gutsy] Unable to connect to Access Point if encryption method (WEP/WAP/WAP2) of the AP is changed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140422
<ubotu> New bug: #172606 in brasero (main) "Apostrophe not handled properly in CD-Text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172606
<ubotu> New bug: #172608 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Network interface properties window title contains rogue trailing \012" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172608
<ubotu> New bug: #172609 in update-manager (main) "mishandles prerequists-sources.list on ports architectures" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172609
<ubotu> New bug: #172613 in evolution (main) "Preview pane freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172613
<ubotu> New bug: #172614 in ubuntu "update-manager freezes while upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172614
<ubotu> New bug: #172615 in totem (main) "totam won't play mpg files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172615
<ubotu> New bug: #172616 in network-manager-applet (main) "network-manager-gnome cannot attach successfully due to dbus settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172616
<bdmurray> brainsik: welcome!
<brainsik> hello
<brainsik> wasn't sure if there was life here :)
<bdmurray> brainsik: mostly just ubotu
<brainsik> bdmurray: seems that way .. hey i have a bug question
<jjesse> it also depends on the time of the day :)
<bdmurray> brainsik: hit me
<brainsik> bdmurray: once i get debdiff attached to a bug, how do i get someone to look at it?
<bdmurray> jjesse: Did you ever get your stack trace question answered?
<bdmurray> brainsik: you could ping the package maintainer
<bdmurray> What package is it or bug is it?
<brainsik> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zabbix/+bug/131245
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131245 in zabbix "zabbix 1.4.1-2 hardcoded postgresql 8.1 dependency" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> brainsik: since it is a universe package and doesn't have a clear owner I'd mail the motu mailing list
<gary4gar> bug #91324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91324 in gnome-media "No capture device in gnome-sound-recorder" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91324
<gary4gar> anyone can help me this bug?
<brainsik> bdmurray: hmm... okay. thank you.
<pedro_> gary4gar: do you have a capture device with alsamixer?
<gary4gar> pedro_, yes
<bdmurray> brainsik: alternatively check with stevenk since he did one upload and may be around
<pedro_> gary4gar: are you running gutsy, right?
<brainsik> bdmurray: okay! are you just looking in the changelog to find this stuff?
<gary4gar> yeah
<gary4gar> pedro_, ^^
<pedro_> gary4gar: can you fill a new report ? with the output of  GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 GST_DEBUG=5 gnome-sound-recorder
<pedro_> run it like GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 GST_DEBUG=5 gnome-sound-recorder &>gnome-sound-recorder.txt
<pedro_> and compress that file then upload it as an attachment
<bdmurray> brainsik: I went to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zabbix/
<bdmurray> which does show the changelog
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 118510 mentions network profiles that is gnome not network-manager right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118510 in network-manager "network profiles problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118510
<pedro_> bdmurray: right, that's part of gnome-system-tools (network-admin)
<gary4gar> #61211
<gary4gar> bug #61211
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61211 in gnome-media ""Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." is a really unhelpful error message" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61211
<gary4gar> bug #103019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103019 in gnome-media "[feisty,beta] "Invalid parameters" on recording sound with "Sound recorder" (gnome-sourd-recorder) (dup-of: 92879)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92879 in gnome-media "gnome-sound-recorder unable to playback" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/92879
<gary4gar> bug #91324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91324 in gnome-media "No capture device in gnome-sound-recorder" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91324
<gary4gar> pedro_, it has many duplicates
<gary4gar> pedro_, should i file a new report?
<pedro_> gary4gar: according to last comment on 92879 it should be fixed on 2.20
<gary4gar> hmmm
<gary4gar> so new report?
<gary4gar> pedro_,
<pedro_> gary4gar: go ahead
<gary4gar> okay sir :p
<gary4gar> In what package did you find this bug: gnome-media??
<pedro_> gary4gar: yep that one
 * bdmurray waves to pochu 
<bdmurray> looking at 155346 I want to tag it based off the driver but the driver isn't obvious to me in the syslog.  Does anyone else see it?
<pochu> heya bdmurray :-)
<pochu> Is it the NM hug day?
<pochu> +today
<bdmurray> pochu: yes it is
<bdmurray> asac: Bug 163263 doesn't really seem to be a bug to me - am I missing something?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163263 in gutsy-backports "Backport prevu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163263
<bdmurray> er bug 163623 that is
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163623 in network-manager "Unable to use VPN with manually configured wifi interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163623
 * pochu hugs bdmurray then :-)
<bdmurray> pochu: have you seen we have graphs in the bug day page now?
<ubotu> New bug: #172620 in epiphany-browser (main) "Change order of topics/bookmarks on toolbar doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172620
<asac> bdmurray: yes the title suggests that its invalid
<gary4gar> pedro_, anything i need to add?
<gary4gar> other than what you asked?
<bdmurray> asac: okay thanks.  Is there a metabug about n-m and resolv.conf?
<bdmurray> I'd guess 159464 is a duplicate
<pedro_> bdmurray: better to ask for a syslog from the reporter instead of taking the one from the "me too" comment in the summary it doesn't say anything about ipw2200 and the person from the first comment is assuming that he have the same driver than the reporter
<pedro_> gary4gar: not for now, we'll ask you if something else is needed, thanks
<gary4gar> pedro_, i am here for a while, see if you need anything else. i am also subscribed to the bug :)
<asac> bdmurray: there is a bug about nm + resolv.conf for VPN
<asac> without VPN i am not aware of a serious bug atm
<asac> bdmurray: bug 96260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96260 in network-manager "n-m-openvpn: resolv.conf is erased if endpoint does not push DNS servers" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96260
<gary4gar> how long how ubotu take to announce a new bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #172624 in soundconverter (universe) "Can't convert mp3s to oggs!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172624
<gary4gar> Bug 172622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172622 in gnome-media "Invalid audio capture settings in gnome-sound-recorder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172622
<RicardoPerez> hi! what is the purpose of this channel?
<gary4gar> RicardoPerez, read the topic & you will know
<RicardoPerez> gary4gar: this channel is about comment bugreports?
<gary4gar> RicardoPerez, read the topic carefully you will know,also read the bug-squad wiki link given in the topic
<gary4gar> In case you have any problem on finding the link, its http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<pochu> bdmurray: wow, that looks nice!
<pochu> I'm feeling motivated ;-)
<pochu> If I can fix my router...
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 158687 is network-admin again right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158687 in network-manager "No "no encyption" option in Gnome Network Manager for Intel Wirless Card" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158687
<pochu> At least my neighbour has an unprotected wlan :-)
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep it is
<bdmurray> hooray for neighbors that share
<bdmurray> pedro_: gnome-system-tools includes a lot of stuff would it be worth tagging them based on the subcomponent - in this case network-admin?
<ubotu> New bug: #172622 in gnome-media (main) "Invalid audio capture settings in gnome-sound-recorder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172622
<ubotu> New bug: #172623 in gnome-panel (main) "Windows don't show up on other desk previews on workspace switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172623
<ubotu> New bug: #172625 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Dolphin won't keep settings across sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172625
<pedro_> bdmurray: sure, a [network-admin] on the title would work too
<bdmurray> done then
<pedro_> cool, thanks
<bdmurray> asac: bug 164827 would be an interesting feature - is that a patch we would carry?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164827 in network-manager "[gutsy] netework-manager should set wlan to "essid off channel 0" if it disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164827
<asac> bdmurray: we currently set essid on/off ... thats true
<asac> no idea if channel helps just for the suggested chipset though
<asac> on/off == ""
<asac> bdmurray: i think that its a ipw2xxx driver configuration thing ... associate=1 is the default for them i guess
<ubotu> New bug: #172627 in auctex (main) "dependency on texlive may be unecessary." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172627
<asac> replied
<ubotu> New bug: #172628 in gedit (main) "Opening text document on samba share fails (dup-of: 95414)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172628
<ubotu> New bug: #172629 in quagga (main) "capability.ko module will not load under 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172629
<ubotu> New bug: #172630 in ddd (universe) "copy to clipboard from ddd broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172630
<ubotu> New bug: #172631 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash when i'm using audacity and other music player are playing" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172631
<ubotu> New bug: #172632 in ubuntu "random crashes caused by kernel bug (radix-tree.c)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172632
<ubotu> New bug: #172626 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in __nptl_deallocate_tsd()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172626
<ubotu> New bug: #172633 in vnc (universe) "-listen hangs after accepting a connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172633
<ubotu> New bug: #172634 in ubuntu "ubuntu fails to communicate with canonical" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172634
<ubotu> New bug: #172636 in amarok2 (universe) "amarok2 FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172636
<ubotu> New bug: #172639 in firefox (main) "Firefox died with no details" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172639
<bdmurray> paulduf: out of curiousity how are you editing the wiki page?
<ubotu> New bug: #172640 in thunderbird (main) "Unable to change theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172640
<ubotu> New bug: #172641 in evince (main) "evince window out of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172641
<ubotu> New bug: #172642 in ubuntu "Video watch USB disconnects abruptly with "Unsafe device removal" message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172642
<ubotu> New bug: #172643 in evolution (main) "erratic behaviour when working with calendars. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172643
<ubotu> New bug: #172645 in debootstrap (main) "debootstrap "make install" broken in non-Debian sytems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172645
<ubotu> New bug: #172646 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not apply file permissions (recursively) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172646
<ubotu> New bug: #172648 in ubuntu "CCMP: decrypt failed with BCM43xx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172648
<ubotu> New bug: #172651 in screen (main) "Can't run screen in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172651
<ubotu> New bug: #172653 in debian-helper-scripts (universe) "package debian-helper-scripts None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/debian-helper-scripts.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man8/service.8.gz', which is also in package sysvconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172653
<ubotu> New bug: #172654 in pulseaudio (main) "distorted sound through IEC958" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172654
<ubotu> New bug: #172656 in firefox (main) "chrome failure on many downloads and menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172656
<ubotu> New bug: #172658 in update-manager (main) "bug del pacchetto «update-manager»" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172658
<ubotu> New bug: #172660 in ubuntu "Bluetooth Causes Boot issues on Hp Pavilion dv 6500" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172660
<ubotu> New bug: #172661 in kdelibs (main) "package kdelibs-data None failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-removal script devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172661
<ubotu> New bug: #172662 in thunderbird (main) "lightning calendar plugin fails to display events in calendar "month view"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172662
<RainCT> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #172664 in ubuntu "Landscape PDF prints in truncated portrait" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172664
<ubotu> New bug: #172666 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 155424)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172666
<ubotu> New bug: #172667 in yarssr (universe) "yarssr improperly generates urls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172667
<ubotu> New bug: #172669 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't scrobble tracks that are played from queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172669
<ubotu> New bug: #172671 in k3b (main) "libk3b2_extracodecs causes k3b to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172671
<ubotu> New bug: #161950 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_cache_push_magazine()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161950
<ubotu> New bug: #172673 in log4cxx (universe) "No Unicode build for liblog4cxx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172673
<ubotu> New bug: #172675 in acpi-support (main) "Asus A6F: can't resume after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172675
<ubotu> New bug: #172676 in kdeartwork-kde4 (universe) "package kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4.list] failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/crystalsvg/16x16/apps/kwin.png', que est? tambi?n en el paquete kwin-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172676
<ubotu> New bug: #172677 in gnome-games (main) "Mah jong: Cant exit fullsceen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172677
<ubotu> New bug: #172678 in ubuntu "Webcam of my laptop slow down the boot on 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172678
<ubotu> New bug: #172679 in hipo (universe) "hipo.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172679
<ubotu> New bug: #172681 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "package libawn0 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentando sobrescrever `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', que também está no pacote avant-window-navigator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172681
<ubotu> New bug: #172682 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin cannot open a tar file on a smb share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172682
<ubotu> New bug: #172683 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "libmp4v2 API migration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172683
<ubotu> New bug: #172686 in bluez-utils (main) "hcitool scan no work  ubunto 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172686
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-29
<ubotu> New bug: #172687 in ubuntu "quickly switch workspace and prog open in wrong window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172687
<ubotu> New bug: #172688 in openoffice.org (main) "[gustsy] OpenOffice crashes when trying to format columns in Writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172688
<ubotu> New bug: #172691 in pidgin (main) "pidgin 2.2.1 se desconecta solo con gran frecuencia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172691
<ubotu> New bug: #172697 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstfaad.so', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172697
<ubotu> New bug: #172698 in ubuntu "Switch User fails after updating with unsupported updates enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172698
<Hobbsee> ...and you expect us to support you in this because....?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Interesting.
<RAOF> Oh, that actually might contain something useful.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> if you can narrow it down to what in universe adn proposed it might be
<ubotu> New bug: #172700 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager increases CPU usage the longer it is run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172700
<ubotu> New bug: #113490 in nvidia-settings "apt-get install nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113490
<ubotu> New bug: #172703 in gtkmm (universe) "Please sync gtkmm 1.2.10-8.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172703
<ubotu> New bug: #172704 in firefox (main) "Bug when I change theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172704
<ubotu> New bug: #172705 in ubuntu "Atheros module crash on Macbook Pro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172705
<ubotu> New bug: #172706 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfilldatabase fail to grab data for month that's spelled with french accents (like décembre)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172706
<BlackDiamonds> I think I found a bug, I'm not too sure on how to report it
<BlackDiamonds> I have a Linksys WUSB11 V3 USB Wireless dongle
<BlackDiamonds> It works on Linux, and it has worked with previous versions of ubuntu. It uses the Linux-Wlan-Ng package for drives
<BlackDiamonds> *drivers
<RAOF> Ok.
<BlackDiamonds> The package states that that is a bunch of scripts to integrate it with ubuntu networking tools and the actual drivers are already apart of the kernel. However with the 7.10 desktop CD, my device was not detected at all. Iwconfig did not state that wlan0 existed
<BlackDiamonds> I installed the linux-wlan-ng package from the CD, no change
<RAOF> Does dmesg say anything about your card?
<BlackDiamonds> yes
<BlackDiamonds> it did
<BlackDiamonds> the problem is that the dongle is on this machine, which I'm using windows on right now to chat with you
<RAOF> Hm.  Awkward for real-time debugging :)
<BlackDiamonds> what sort of commands should I run on terminal besides dmesg, to gather more information ?
<RAOF> lsusb
<RAOF> Hm.  Let me link you to the kernel debugging page :)
<BlackDiamonds> I got this to work on gentoo, but that was over a year ago, since then I've only placed ubuntu on computers for friends
<BlackDiamonds> and I had this working on dapper
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection seems like a reasonable start.
<BlackDiamonds> thanks RAOF
<BlackDiamonds> I can't code, otherwise I would find out the source and fix it
<BlackDiamonds> but I hope this is fixed for the next release
<RAOF> Yup.  And a bug is the first phase of the fix.
<BlackDiamonds> one thing though. How do I capture the terminal output so I can upload it to launchpad ?
<BlackDiamonds> I have no internet connection when ubuntu is running
<BlackDiamonds> does the desktop CD support NTFS read/write ?
<ubotu> New bug: #172707 in singularity (multiverse) "please move back to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172707
<ubotu> New bug: #172708 in ubuntu "Linux can't really close closed programs " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172708
<RAOF> The gutsy one does, I think.  Failing that... usb stikc?
<RAOF> BlackDiamonds: Or the windows ext2/3 drivers, for the other way 'round.
<BlackDiamonds> thanks again
<BlackDiamonds> one last thing before I get out of here
<BlackDiamonds> I wanted to help out with the bluebrint process for ubuntu
<BlackDiamonds> and that sort of discussion as I have had a lot of problems with hardware detection in the past
<BlackDiamonds> where do I go to help with that ?
<RAOF> Well, you can go to the Ubuntu developers conference, possibly, if it's near you.
<RAOF> But bugs are good.
<RAOF> Good bugs are excellent :)
<BlackDiamonds> Thanks, I'm out
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributingToUbuntu should cover everything.
<owh-onsite> Hiya, looking at bug #133020 in which magicfab (Fabián Rodríguez) indicates that he can see vmware being uploaded. Only I'm not seeing it. Any ideas?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133020 in ubuntu "vmware server" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133020
 * owh-onsite is guessing that the intent is that the version of the feisty-commercial repository has moved to gutsy-partner.
<ubotu> New bug: #172710 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes using "BitTorrent"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172710
<ubotu> New bug: #172712 in fceu (universe) "man page and HTML doc disagree on default keyboard bindings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172712
<ubotu> New bug: #172713 in cereal (universe) "Please sync cereal 0.16-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172713
<ubotu> New bug: #172714 in totem (main) "new totem youtube plugin doesnt error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172714
<crimsun> heh, that Summary can't be correct.
<ubotu> New bug: #172717 in gnome-chemistry-utils (universe) "[hardy] G-C-U FTBFS and Possible Merge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172717
<ubotu> New bug: #172718 in compiz (main) "Compiz + NVIDIA TwinView => bottom of maximized windows on primary monitor cut off if taskbar too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172718
<ubotu> New bug: #172719 in eog (main) "eog is slow at loading JPG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172719
<ubotu> New bug: #172716 in compiz (main) "Compiz: resizing taskbar does not resize maximized windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172716
<ubotu> New bug: #172720 in firefox (main) "i can't run my installed .tg.gz file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172720
<ubotu> New bug: #172723 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-splashscreen-manager destabilises GNOME on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172723
<ubotu> New bug: #172725 in ubuntu "Computer freezes up when looking at webpages with AJAX (e.g., digg.com)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172725
<ubotu> New bug: #172726 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "kmedfactory missing dependency: dvdauthor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172726
<ubotu> New bug: #172731 in ubuntu "Sorting Arrow in Add/Remove Inverted for Popularity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172731
<ubotu> New bug: #172733 in planner (main) "planner 0.14.2.2ubuntu2 omits "open database..." dialog in file-->import (in spanish version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172733
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #172738 in ubuntu "kNetwork Manager not working after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172738
<ubotu> New bug: #172739 in firefox (main) "error de lectura XML: mal formado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172739
<ubotu> New bug: #172740 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ksquirrel-libs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172740
<ubotu> New bug: #172743 in jde (multiverse) "Emacs JDE is not installable due to packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172743
<ubotu> New bug: #172745 in ubuntu "Suspend to RAM Trouble - Time Dependent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172745
<ubotu> New bug: #172746 in pptp-linux (main) "pptp floods syslog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172746
<ubotu> New bug: #172749 in kdesudo (main) "Error kdesudo command not found when installing deb packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172749
<ubotu> New bug: #172750 in nautilus (main) "desktop effects causes nautilus desktop crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172750
<ubotu> New bug: #172751 in fish (universe) "I am visially impaired, i can't increase the font size in wanda" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172751
<ubotu> New bug: #172754 in apport (main) "provide app to generate a crash/bug report" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172754
<ubotu> New bug: #172755 in tripod (main) "Rebuild for libgpod2 -> libgpod3 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172755
<ubotu> New bug: #172757 in gnome-panel (main) "celena bar dissappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172757
<ubotu> New bug: #172759 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "USB storage not automatically mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172759
<ubotu> New bug: #172762 in xarchiver (universe) "running xarchiver simultaneously under different users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172762
<RicardoPerez> seb128: ping
<seb128> RicardoPerez: context in ping is nice, so people know what that is about when they read it, might be after you closed your IRC client
<RicardoPerez> seb128: oh, sorry... I didn't know that (and sorry about my English... it's not very good)
<RicardoPerez> seb128: the ping use is only to know if you are free to chat, sorry
<seb128> don't worry about your english, if people can understand what you write that's good enough ;-)
<RicardoPerez> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> I was about to go for 15 minutes but I can reply now if that's a quick question
<RicardoPerez> seb128: oh, great!
<RicardoPerez> seb128: my question is about bug #151544 in Launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151544 in meta-gnome2 "[Gutsy] GNOME takes too much time to load during system boot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151544
<seb128> it's on the wrong component
<RicardoPerez> seb128: oh
<seb128> and that's a duplicate of bug #128803
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128803 in gnome-session "[Gutsy] very slow gnome startup" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128803
<RicardoPerez> seb128: I'm going to see now
<seb128> meta-gnome2 is an universe component to install the gnome set easily
<RicardoPerez> seb128: yes, my last comment in that bug was about that
<seb128> we use ubuntu-desktop in ubuntu
<RicardoPerez> seb128: great, so I'll mark 151544 bug as a duplicate, if you look so
<RicardoPerez> seb128: done
<seb128> thanks
<RicardoPerez> seb128: I've several machines in my High School that doesn't affected by the bug
<seb128> read the other bug
<RicardoPerez> seb128: it takes aprox. 20 secs to load gnome. however, my home desktop takes aprox. 34 secs
<seb128> could be due to something in your session
<seb128> or compiz
<seb128> or tracker
<seb128> or a network configuration issue
<seb128> it would require debugging from somebody having the issue
<RicardoPerez> seb128: how can I help?
<RicardoPerez> seb128: bootcharting, maybe?
<seb128> and I'm not really sure that's a bug, there is just a higher number of softwares running nowadays
<seb128> debug the issue ;-)
<seb128> try to remove deskbar, tracker
<seb128> don't use compiz
<RicardoPerez> seb128: i'm trying disabling compiz, removing deskbar...
<seb128> not what makes a difference, etc
<seb128> I've to run now
<RicardoPerez> seb128: ok, i'll try
<seb128> coming back in 15 minutes, I'll will be on IRC
<RicardoPerez> seb128: thank you very much!
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> see you later
<RicardoPerez> seb128: see you
<gary4gar> http://pastebin.com/m7d40960
<gary4gar> my dmesg output
<gary4gar> :(
<gary4gar> is this a bug?
<gary4gar> i am running gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #172764 in evolution (main) "Gutsy : Lost connection to Evolution Exchange backend process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172764
<ubotu> New bug: #172765 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "awn-manager crashed with TypeError in add_applet()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172765
<ubotu> New bug: #172766 in psgml (universe) "psgml should work in emacs 22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172766
<ubotu> New bug: #172767 in synaptic (main) "partitioner changes / and home names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172767
<ubotu> New bug: #172768 in stunnel4 (universe) "stunnel4 should be run from rc?.d after wifi-radar, not before" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172768
<ubotu> New bug: #172769 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 155424)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172769
<gary4gar> anyone active?
<gary4gar> pedro_, hello
<pedro_> gary4gar: hey good morning!
<gary4gar> pedro_, where are you from?, its evening here :P
<pedro_> gary4gar: Chile, where are you?
<gary4gar> pedro_, INDIA
<gary4gar> have you heard its name?
<gary4gar> pedro_, need your help
<gary4gar> http://pastebin.com/m7d40960
<gary4gar> this id the output of dmesg
<gary4gar> it says " BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<gary4gar> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #172770 in ubuntu "After I installed kubuntu-desktop the "Shut down" option no longer shows in the "shut down"-dialog in Gnome. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172770
<ubotu> New bug: #172771 in linux-meta (main) "Cannot use NOTRACK netfilter target with iptables: unknown error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172771
<ubotu> New bug: #172772 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crash when I connect internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172772
<ubotu> New bug: #172775 in zabbix (universe) "/var/run/zabbix-server deleted after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172775
<ubotu> New bug: #172776 in gedit (main) "Clicking on DEL immediately send file to trash bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172776
<ubotu> New bug: #172777 in gnunet-gtk (universe) "Test" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172777
<ubotu> New bug: #172779 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.3 defective eps export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172779
<ubotu> New bug: #172782 in update-manager (main) "does not close dialog when finished updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172782
<ubotu> New bug: #172788 in ubuntu "Ubuntu won't boot on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172788
<ubotu> New bug: #172786 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172786
<ubotu> New bug: #172789 in ant (main) "ant finds no supported regular expression matcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172789
<ubotu> New bug: #172790 in html-helper-mode (universe) "html-helper-mode with ASP-files does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172790
<ubotu> New bug: #172792 in apport (main) "Do not add retraces if the bug is a duplicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172792
<ubotu> New bug: #172760 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172760
<ubotu> New bug: #172787 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172787
<ubotu> New bug: #172795 in sysvinit (main) "Line repetition with CONCURRENCY=shell" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172795
<ubotu> New bug: #172796 in totem (main) "package libtotem-plparser10 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libtotem-plparser10.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libtotem-plparser.so.10.0.0 , which is also in package libtotem-plparser9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172796
<Hobbsee> bad shirish.
 * Hobbsee rejects
<ubotu> New bug: #172736 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_set_show_tabs()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172736
<ubotu> New bug: #172800 in htmlgen (main) "python-htmlgen uses whrandom, so not compatible with python2.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172800
<ubotu> New bug: #172803 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy] OpenOffice.org Writer - Horizontal Scrollbar when Zoom is "Page Width"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172803
<ubotu> New bug: #172804 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] winff - GUI ffmpeg batch video converter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172804
<ubotu> New bug: #172805 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer rc2 does not play mkv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172805
<[Lightning]> does anyone have problems with the GTK2 File Open Dialog in Ubuntu Gutsy ?
<[Lightning]> i looked on the launchpad and didn't see any report about such issue
<ubotu> New bug: #172807 in debian-installer (main) "automatic keyboard layout detection loops and messes up screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172807
<[Lightning]> ubotu is the gtk2 bug known ?
<[Lightning]> oops
 * [Lightning] is talking ot bots
<[Lightning]> to*
<ubotu> New bug: #172809 in apt-cacher "[wishlist] apt-cacher support FTP/HTTPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172809
<pedro_> [Lightning]: what's the bug?
<pedro_> can you explain it?
<[Lightning]> yes
<[Lightning]> try any gtk2 application and do file open and try to enter a directory
<[Lightning]> gedit is a good example
<[Lightning]> i also noticed this problem in gimp on windows
<[Lightning]> my system is an ubuntu 64 bit gutsy, upgraded from feisty
<pedro_> and the bug is?
<persia> [Lightning]: What happens when you enter a directory?
<[Lightning]> file open dialog crashes applications
<[Lightning]> freeze of apps
<[Lightning]> crash
<[Lightning]> usually they freeze
<[Lightning]> sometimes they crash without a warning
<pedro_> [Lightning]: do you have a .crash file in /var/crash/ about it?
<persia> Hmm....  Doesn't happen for me (also 64-bit, continuous upgrades from long ago).  If it generates an apport crash report, it might be worth submitting that.
<pedro_> if so can you double click on it and let apport submit the bug?
<[Lightning]>  gedit
<[Lightning]> (gedit:12228): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 48x48/mimetypes of theme Snow-Apple has no size field
<[Lightning]> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<[Lightning]> looking into var crash right now
<pedro_> [Lightning]: if you change your icon theme does it works?
<pedro_> let's say, for the Human or GNOME one
<ubotu> New bug: #172811 in qps (universe) "qps does not start. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172811
<[Lightning]> i just changed it today, the icon theme doesn't seem to affect anything, reseting to default theme doesn't do anything either
<[Lightning]> i have some crash files
 * [Lightning] is wondering if someone can actually read the crash report ...
<[Lightning]> the dump part i mean
<ubotu> New bug: #172813 in ubuntu "CUPS /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172813
<ubotu> New bug: #137045 in bzr "bzr push hangs some minutes if server data quota is exceeded" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137045
<[Lightning]> sent
<[Lightning]> it asks for registration, should i assume it was sent ?
<ubotu> New bug: #172814 in pam (main) "at_console needs to work with ConsoleKit" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172814
<persia> [Lightning]: There are tools to unpack them, and some people do read the results.
<ubotu> New bug: #172815 in apt-cacher (universe) "errors in MAN apt-cacher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172815
<[Lightning]> yes i know, it was just a  section that didn't make much sense, but the apport actually was showing a stacktrace :)
<[Lightning]> i was also wondering if i should send the crash reports for emerald that also crashes without even starting
<persia> [Lightning]: It might help someone to understand the issue: I presume it works for the developers, or they'd be a little more worried about fixing it.
<[Lightning]> i didn't consider Emerald Theme Manager to be a high priority BUG, compiz works without it even if it's a little unstable, however the GTK Dialog Bugs are really annoying
<persia> [Lightning]: Personally, I think all bugs should be reported, but I encourage you to only report bugs that you can reproduce, as it may be that you'll need to check various things in order for a developer to understand the issue.  Given the scope of issues you describe, I suspect there may be something else odd about your system.
<[Lightning]> it's a 64 bit system
<[Lightning]> that's the issue
<ubotu> New bug: #172818 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172818
<[Lightning]> the npviewer+flash plugin is horrible, that's the issue with FF ...
<[Lightning]> persia what could be the issue, old libs, nvidia driver ?
<ubotu> New bug: #172819 in nautilus (main) "nautilus freezes frequently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172819
<ubotu> New bug: #172820 in wine (universe) "Cannot run IE and cannot install IE4Linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172820
<ubotu> New bug: #172823 in bluez-utils (main) "PAN NAP not working on Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172823
<ubotu> New bug: #172824 in ubuntu "Duplex print 1 page multiple copy prints both sides of page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172824
<ubotu> New bug: #172826 in acpi-support (main) "Errors were encountered while upgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172826
<ubotu> New bug: #172827 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany extensions cause unsolicited connections?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172827
<ubotu> New bug: #172830 in partman "Too much of hard disk space (5% blocks) is reserved for big partitions (e.g. /home)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172830
<ubotu> New bug: #172833 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172833
<ubotu> New bug: #172834 in ubuntu "widgets often flicker  and some remain highlighted after the mouse pointer leaves them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172834
<ubotu> New bug: #172783 in wesnoth (universe) "wesnoth exploit allows others to view the content of files on a remote computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172783
<ubotu> New bug: #172835 in hal (main) "dapper->hardy upgrade dbus reload fails" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172835
<ubotu> New bug: #172836 in gbdfed (universe) "gbdfed gets out of sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172836
<ubotu> New bug: #172838 in rhythmbox (main) "ignore non ipod partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172838
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #172837 in hal (main) "conffile prompt on dapper->hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172837
<ubotu> New bug: #172840 in postgresql (universe) "postgresql server cannot shut down and cannot restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172840
<bdmurray> bah
<ubotu> New bug: #172841 in ubuntu "Cannot disable cron from the Services preference pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172841
<ubotu> New bug: #172842 in linux-meta (main) "Not able to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172842
<ubotu> New bug: #172843 in ubuntu "Kubuntu new device detected during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172843
<ubotu> New bug: #172844 in cupsys (main) "Printing PDF files don't work with some PDFs ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172844
<ubotu> New bug: #172847 in pidgin (main) "Should be libpurple-doc package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172847
<ubotu> New bug: #172850 in ubuntu "evolution forgets gmail password on automatic fetch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172850
<ubotu> New bug: #172846 in ubuntu "crash report doesn't recognise packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172846
<ubotu> New bug: #172849 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy] shared printer don't appear after activating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172849
<ubotu> New bug: #172854 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crash when removing list while loading tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172854
<ubotu> New bug: #172855 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on certain pages w/ Spellcheck turned ON" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172855
<ubotu> New bug: #172851 in cdrkit (main) "conffile prompt on dapper->hardy upgrade" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172851
<ubotu> New bug: #172853 in initramfs-tools (main) "conffile prompt on dapper->hardy upgrade" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172853
<ubotu> New bug: #172859 in ubuntu "[need packaging] Weft Qualitative Data Analysis (QDA)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172859
<ubotu> New bug: #172862 in openoffice.org (main) "spellcheck hangs word, X-ing out Spellcheck crashs word. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172862
<ubotu> New bug: #172860 in nautilus (main) "many photo-site's has problems with upper-case and lower-case file extentions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172860
<ubotu> New bug: #172864 in homebank (universe) "Program closes on saving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172864
<ubotu> New bug: #172848 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172848
<ubotu> New bug: #172868 in software-properties (main) "adept crashes after adding new third-party sofware source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172868
<ubotu> New bug: #172871 in ubuntu "Skulltag Ubuntu Inclusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172871
<ubotu> New bug: #172872 in ubuntu "Hardy recovery mode fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172872
<clutchmm> can someone look at my bug submission and give me some advice on how to clean it up? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/162336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162336 in ubuntu "system sounds not working" [Undecided,New]
<somerville32> clutchmm, hmm?
<ubotu> New bug: #172874 in python2.5 (main) "Please fix python2.5.desktop file" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172874
<ubotu> New bug: #172875 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Please fix displayconfig-gtk.desktop file" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172875
<ubotu> New bug: #172876 in gdm (main) "gdm-ssh-session missing again?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172876
<ubotu> New bug: #172867 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in avcodec_open()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172867
<ubotu> New bug: #172878 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer wont extract from CD-access denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172878
<ubotu> New bug: #172880 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on certain pages w/ Spellcheck turned on" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172880
<ubotu> New bug: #172877 in liquidsoap (universe) "liquidsoap 0.3.2 - bytecode stripped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172877
<ubotu> New bug: #172806 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172806
<ubotu> New bug: #172883 in amsn (universe) "aMSN icon often disappears in Gnome Notification Area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172883
<ubotu> New bug: #172886 in gdm (main) "gnome does not start correctly and hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172886
<ubotu> New bug: #172866 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV - GTK2 File Open Directory navigation" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172866
<ubotu> New bug: #172888 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Please fix restricted-manager.desktop file" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172888
<ubotu> New bug: #172889 in synce-kde (universe) "bad vdccm version packaged in synce-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172889
<ubotu> New bug: #172890 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No system sound after GDM login, program sounds work, problem started after clean gutsy install from feisty, MSI laptop model: MS-1011, sound card: SIS si7012 chip: Realtek ALC655" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172890
<ubotu> New bug: #172891 in adept (main) "Non-concrete error upon not connected to internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172891
<ubotu> New bug: #172892 in lanmap (universe) "lanmap FTBFS due bashism" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172892
<ubotu> New bug: #172901 in unshield (universe) "amd64 build of unshield fails to extract files due to checksum error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172901
<ubotu> New bug: #172906 in gedit (main) "Gedit doesn't recognise IDL syntax highlighting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172906
<ubotu> New bug: #172908 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "dislayconfig-gtk freezes when testing new monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172908
<ubotu> New bug: #172910 in bittorrent (main) "package python-bittorrent 3.4.2-11ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172910
<ubotu> New bug: #172912 in python-markdown (universe) "python-markdown 1.4.2 (in 7.10) does not support unicode strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172912
<ubotu> New bug: #172913 in gnome-art (universe) "Gnome splash Screen manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172913
<ubotu> New bug: #172914 in rhythmbox (main) "Cover Art plugin does not work for compilations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172914
<ubotu> New bug: #172916 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash changing permissions in root mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172916
<ubotu> New bug: #172918 in evince (main) "dim-on-idle does not recognize evince mouse movements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172918
<ubotu> New bug: #172920 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] OpenOffice The dictionaries doesn't work to register new words" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172920
<ubotu> New bug: #172922 in ebview (universe) "Please merge ebview-0.3.6-3.1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172922
<ubotu> New bug: #172924 in ubuntu "UMTS PCMCIA Huawei E620 does not works in 7.x (7.04 and 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172924
<ubotu> New bug: #172925 in postfix (main) "postfix upgrade does not add 'retry' service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172925
<ubotu> New bug: #172926 in harvestman (universe) "Sync harvestman 1.4.6-6 from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172926
<ubotu> New bug: #172927 in gdm (main) "Bug when first changing theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172927
<ubotu> New bug: #172928 in ubuntu "sound card isnt detected in gateway ml3109 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172928
<ubotu> New bug: #172929 in thunderbird (main) "check_all_imap_folders_for_new doesn't work in thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172929
<DktrKranz> bdmurray, mind looking at bug 96586 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96586 in inkscape "Correct multiple inkscape issues in Feisty (SRU and Backport)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96586
<bdmurray> DktrKranz: What am I looking for?
<bdmurray> heh, I see it now
<ubotu> New bug: #172930 in bughelper (universe) "bugnumbers --tag option doesn't filter properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172930
<ubotu> New bug: #172932 in bughelper (universe) "bugnumbers -l results in AssertionError if I pass in a specific bug url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172932
<ubotu> New bug: #172934 in bughelper (universe) "bugnumbers -b option wanted" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172934
<ubotu> New bug: #172935 in apport (main) "apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV while booting the Gutsy LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172935
<ubotu> New bug: #172936 in gnokii (universe) "Please sync gnokii 0.6.22.dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172936
<ubotu> New bug: #172937 in ubuntu "SQUASHFS error while booting from live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172937
<ubotu> New bug: #172938 in vlc (universe) "VLC should include upnp support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172938
<ubotu> New bug: #172940 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist: assume action is "build" if only a .dsc file is passed as argument" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172940
<ubotu> New bug: #172943 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist: Optionally allow to use gksudo instead of sudo" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172943
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-30
<ubotu> New bug: #172946 in ubuntu "Distortion in left channel audio, when using SPDIF I/O port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172946
<ubotu> New bug: #172947 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Speakers keep playing when headphones jack plugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172947
<ubotu> New bug: #172948 in fretsonfire (universe) "Cannot assign requested address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172948
<ubotu> New bug: #172949 in subcommander (universe) "subcommander crashes on svn checkout (https)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172949
<ubotu> New bug: #172950 in gnome-panel (main) "windows switcher takes top "half" of space only, also defaults to 1x6 insead of 2x3 (using compiz-fusion)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172950
<ubotu> New bug: #172960 in cheese (universe) "micro innovations basic webcam ic50c isnt detected bu ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172960
<ubotu> New bug: #172961 in ubuntu "hibernate & standby doesnt work on gateway ml3109" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172961
<ubotu> New bug: #172965 in ubuntu "[gusty] eclipse won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172965
<ubotu> New bug: #172966 in f-spot (main) "Incomplete/Composite Tag Icon set [looks bad]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172966
<ubotu> New bug: #172967 in ubuntu "NFS randomly does not mount at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172967
<ubotu> New bug: #172968 in ubuntu "7.10 Volume Control is different than that in 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172968
<crimsun> hah.
<crimsun> big surprise there.
<persia> Wasn't that intentional?
<crimsun> well, no.
<persia> (the change, not the erratisim)
<crimsun> unfortunately, that's how ALSA rolls.
<persia> Ah.  Fun.
 * persia turns on all the lights in anticipation of a scary noise
<bddebian> Boooooooooooooo
<bddebian> :-)
 * persia dims the lights again, it now being safe
<ubotu> New bug: #172974 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.10 some times crashes and it is closed, in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172974
<ubotu> New bug: #172976 in ubuntu "Cannot connect to other computers with wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172976
<ubotu> New bug: #172977 in ubuntu "File Transfers Cannot be Paused" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172977
<ubotu> New bug: #172978 in php5 (main) "PHP PDO_DBLIB out of memory when casting as text on a join" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172978
<ubotu> New bug: #172979 in update-manager (main) "Partial french translation of dist upgrade time estimate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172979
<ubotu> New bug: #172980 in aptoncd (universe) "7.10 install failed on two issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172980
<ubotu> New bug: #172984 in rhythmbox (main) "Opens and then closes (crashes) immediately." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172984
<ubotu> New bug: #172985 in ubuntu "LCD Brightness buttons do not work on Thinkpad X61 Tablet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172985
<TwoWheels> can anyone think why, after a recent update, when I log into my Ubuntu desktop the X server switches from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 ?
<TwoWheels> I have checked /etc/X/xorg.conf
<TwoWheels> it boots up to the right res. but then switches when I log in
<Burgundavia> TwoWheels: this is not a support channel,but GNOME stores resolution
<Burgundavia> you need to change it in GNOME
<TwoWheels> I tried "gnome-display-properties" first
<TwoWheels> system>screen resolution
<TimmyTwoWheels> OK, thanks for the pointer. I had another look at Gnome settings and sorted it.
<persia> That just sounds wrong.  GNOME and X should communicate more :(
<ubotu> New bug: #172988 in postgis (universe) "regression test failed installing postgis-1.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172988
<ubotu> New bug: #172989 in compiz (main) "memory leak Gutsy compiz fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172989
<RAOF> Yay!  Both binary blobs can leak with compiz now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #172990 in php5 (main) "session handler causes segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172990
<ubotu> New bug: #172991 in sensors-applet (universe) "Crash when removed from panel with preferences dialog open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172991
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #172994 in dict-af (main) "Spelling mistake (!) in main description of package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172994
<ubotu> New bug: #172995 in ubuntu "after suspend, lsusb needed to wake up usb keyboard/mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172995
<ubotu> New bug: #172997 in totem (main) "Errors encountered in play list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172997
<ubotu> New bug: #172999 in vlc (universe) "VLC Segfaults after trying to quick open a new file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172999
<ubotu> New bug: #173004 in update-manager (main) "php5 updates to unwanted apache packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173004
<ubotu> New bug: #173008 in ubiquity (main) "keyboard selection (dvorak) not preserved after install in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173008
<dholbach> seb128: python-launchpad-bugs can parse comments and all other kinds of stuff from the /+text pages now
<dholbach> that means we have all the readonly lpbugs operations pretty stable now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173012 in compiz (main) "Hardy alpha 1 wants to use compiz in vmware" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173012
<kagou> hi
<pochu> anyone using Gutsy and liferea which can do a small test? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #173015 in gnome-panel (main) "sound not working with gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173015
<ubotu> New bug: #173016 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] diskman" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173016
<pochu> re
<pochu> anyone with Gutsy + liferea? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173020 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "package libawn0 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package avant-window-navigator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173020
<ubotu> New bug: #145929 in ubuntu "Preference setting for browser may cause exception in certain condition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145929
<ubotu> New bug: #173022 in ubuntu "OOPS-699C866 ntp error evrytime i install packages also when i uninstall..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173022
<ubotu> New bug: #173023 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 172848)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173023
<ubotu> New bug: #173024 in thunderbird (main) "In reply message the old message don't have time and date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173024
<ubotu> New bug: #173025 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "Broken Malige font garbles Kannada text on fresh installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173025
<ubotu> New bug: #173026 in openssl (main) "if /etc/ssl is a link to another directory, the Package openssl overrides it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173026
<ubotu> New bug: #173027 in gnump3d (universe) "GNUMP3d isn't set up to use a logfile properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173027
<ubotu> New bug: #173028 in firefox (main) "system hangs when starting firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173028
<ubotu> New bug: #172812 in pygame (universe) "crafted pygame input can cause segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172812
<ubotu> New bug: #173030 in em8300 (multiverse) "can't insert module on 2.6.22-14-gerneric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173030
<ubotu> New bug: #173031 in texlive-extra (main) "acronym.sty in texlive-latex-extra requires suffix.sty in texlive-humanities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173031
<persia> bug #163102
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163102 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libtext-levenshteinxs-perl" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163102
<persia> bug #163103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libtk-toolbar-perl" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163103
<ubotu> New bug: #173032 in system-config-printer (main) "Windows network printer not listed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173032
<ubotu> New bug: #173034 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] flvtool2: Flash Video metadata tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173034
<persia> bug  #138621
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138621 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] LiveMix" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138621
<ubotu> New bug: #173037 in gnome-panel (main) "firefox dissappears when minimised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173037
<persia> bug #129081
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129081 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mumble" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129081
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> argh
<ubotu> New bug: #173038 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter  segfault " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173038
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 4 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<pedro_> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> heya pedro_
<ubotu> New bug: #173039 in sound-juicer (main) "I can create SJ-MP3-Profil, but dont see it in the list after restart SJ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173039
<ubotu> New bug: #173040 in ubuntu "Bugs in ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173040
<ubotu> New bug: #173041 in ubuntu "cannnot install updates automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173041
<ubotu> New bug: #173043 in php5 (main) "php5 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.1 introduced segfault regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173043
<eljefe_> vmware-server is now available but i get a broken package warning when i try to install it:  Depends: libssl0.9.7 but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> feisty?
<eljefe_> gutsy, sorry
<persia> eljefe_: That's unfortunately something VMWare needs to fix.  libssl0.9.7 had a bunch of security issues, and needed to be removed (there are newer libssl versions in the archive).  Last I checked, VMWare was compiled against this, and needs to be recompiled.  (Assuming you're using gutsy)
<persia> Hobbsee: Did we ever find a solution for libssl0.9.7 in feisty?  I thought that was still open.
<eljefe_> ehg.  i've been waiting for some vmware app for a while now!  so i was excited to see it on the rss feed and now it wont install.  sad for me.
<Hobbsee> persia: dont think so
<Hobbsee> eljefe_: go bug vmware
<eljefe_> better to bug them than to write a bug report?
<persia> eljefe_: It should take VMWare about an hour or two to fix.
<Hobbsee> er, does it compile with the later vmware anyway?
<eljefe_> yeah right, its a company.
<Hobbsee> eljefe_: yes.  it's not ubuntu's problem
<eljefe_> ok
<persia> eljefe_: A bug report works, but it should be a VMWare bug report: Ubuntu can't do anything.
<Hobbsee> eljefe_: so, if you do, it'll just be closed, and you'll get told to go whinge at vmware.
<eljefe_> lol ok
<eljefe_> so why was the package added at all, three hours ago, if it won't install?
<persia> Hobbsee: Assuming you mean compilation with later libssl: it ought, but I didn't have source to try last time I looked.
<persia> eljefe_: Ask the VMWare test engineers :)
<Hobbsee> eljefe_: did you add the partner repo 3 hours ago by any chance?
<eljefe_> no, had it for a while.
<Hobbsee> oh, i think magicfab then asked for it to be copied (mistakenly)
<eljefe_> just saw it in the rss feed for gutsy changes; then went to the launchpad site and it said uploaded 3hrs ago
 * persia laments the lack of a functional "Undo" function in gloablly distributed systems
<dholbach> bzr uncommit? bzr revert?
 * eljefe_ laments the lack of roll-back functionality for package installations to certain dates
<persia> dholbach: Doesn't help once something hits Packages.gz :(
<dholbach> persia: oh sorry, I thought you were talking about VCSes
 * eljefe_ includes changes to essential config files and compiled apps
<persia> dholbach: No, but even so, bzr uncommit and bzr revert don't guarantee nobody else branched it in the interim.
<dholbach> right, that can happen, but if they merge regularly or use a bound branch, they will benefit if you uncommit or revert
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<persia> dholbach: Sure.  Just requires an update.  Same for Packages.gz.  You can't undo, but you can fix it :)
<dholbach> yeah :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173046 in totem (main) "[hardy] youtube totem plugin does not work / needs python-gdata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173046
<ubotu> New bug: #173047 in ubuntu "Kernel upgrade: incorrectly configured GRUB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173047
<ubotu> New bug: #173049 in ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.22-14-386 networking problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173049
<ubotu> New bug: #173050 in update-manager (main) "update-manager does not correctly interpret gnome proxy configuration [gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173050
<ubotu> New bug: #173052 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash at startup in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173052
<ubotu> New bug: #173053 in kdebase (main) "package kdebase-bin-kde3 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdebase-bin-kde3.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kdebugdialog', which is also in package kdebase-bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173053
<ubotu> New bug: #173054 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173054
<ubotu> New bug: #173055 in ubuntu "Please sync midori 0.0.11-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173055
<persia> bug #172484
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172484 in ubuntu "Please package Prism" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172484
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #173057 in apt-file (universe) "`_apt-file': not a valid identifier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173057
<ubotu> New bug: #173058 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashes on executing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173058
<ogra> bee
<tim1> hi, I'm having a serious issue with my system freezing randomly
<tim1> I reported a bug and I'm unsure what to do now
<tim1> I read some info on bug reporting on the wiki but it only talks about how to file a bug, not what happens after that
<ubotu> New bug: #173065 in ubuntu "upgrade tool should cache downloaded files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173065
<ubotu> New bug: #173066 in libjdepend-java (main) "This is broken" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173066
<tim1> is this the right channel to ask?
<pedro_> tim1: what's the number of your bug?
<tim1> 159398
<ubotu> New bug: #173067 in ltsp (main) "Client Doesn't Inherit Keyboard Settings from Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173067
<ubotu> New bug: #173069 in kmyfirewall (universe) "kmyfirewall error on trying to install firewall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173069
<pedro_> tim1: may you please follow the instructions located here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<pedro_> and submit the files they ask?
<pedro_> as an attachment, please
<somerville32> What ever happened to sfflaw?
<tim__> sorry
<tim__> ubuntu crashed again, had to reboot
<ubotu> New bug: #173071 in bug-buddy (main) "[hardy] bug-buddy keeps reporting errors" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173071
<tim__> ok I read your response in the log files, thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pochu> somerville32: he doesn't work for canonical anymore afaik
<tim__> pedro_: do you think I should assign the bug to someone?
<pedro_> tim__: no, as soon as it get triaged it will be assigned to someone
<pedro_> team or person
<tim__> how long does it uasually take for bugs to get triaged?
<pedro_> it depends on the workload of the team, usually a few hours, sometimes minutes it depends on that
<tim__> hmm.. I'm just asking because I reported the bug one month ago
<tim__> I know the wiki says that if I don't choose a package it might take longer, but I wasn't sure about the package and I certainly didn't expect it to take that mich longer
<ubotu> New bug: #173075 in openoffice.org (main) "After feisty->gutsy upgrade, OpenOffice Writer lockup when printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173075
<ubotu> New bug: #173077 in babel "[FTBFS] babel 0.10.2-2.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173077
<afflux> what importance should FTBFS bugs for packages in universe have?
<somerville32> afflux, For what release?
<afflux> somerville32: hardy
<somerville32> afflux, low most likely
<somerville32> afflux, Just fix it, why file a bug report? :P
 * persia likes "medium" for those (and it's someone else's bug report for their patch)
<ubotu> New bug: #173078 in evince (main) ""Save a Copy" looses file name when a diferent directory is chosen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173078
<afflux> somerville32: hehe
<afflux> somerville32: well, I didn't report them ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #173079 in bughelper (universe) "buginfo --bugnr results in python or missing cookie error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173079
<ubotu> New bug: #173080 in ubuntu "update manager: E: Package hl1250lpr needs to be reinstalled,but can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173080
<ubotu> New bug: #173083 in firefox (main) "Firefox open two tabs when double-click in tab bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173083
<ubotu> New bug: #173082 in gthumb (main) "GThumb crashes everytime!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173082
<ubotu> New bug: #173086 in gnome-cups-manager (universe) "Translations are missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173086
<ubotu> New bug: #173087 in ubuntu "Can't print A6 photo from EyeOfGnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173087
<ubotu> New bug: #173088 in apt-proxy (universe) "Merge apt-proxy-1.9.36.1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173088
<ubotu> New bug: #173091 in ubuntu "Selecting Accessibility from the keyboard options, at the reboot Gnome is so crazy..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173091
<ubotu> New bug: #173090 in openoffice.org2 "Special characters are not displayed correctly, fonts dissappear from the menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173090
<stevecrozz> is anyone available to ask about a certain bug that I can reproduce in the terminal window?
<stevecrozz> I'm not sure exactly where to file it
<bdmurray> stevecrozz: sure
<bdmurray> What is going on?
<ubotu> New bug: #173093 in openoffice.org (main) "OOXML files should be associated with openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173093
<ubotu> New bug: #173094 in privoxy (universe) "The default Ubuntu configuration of privoxy makes it vulnerable to a filtering bypass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173094
<ubotu> New bug: #173095 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 "nvidia geforce4 488Go and nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173095
<stevecrozz> bdmurray: I filed this report at gnome.org
<stevecrozz> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/post_bug.cgi
<stevecrozz> Do you think that's the appropriate place?
<stevecrozz> excuse me, the correct address is http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500695
<ubotu> Gnome bug 500695 in general "Garbled terminal text" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #173097 in bluez-utils (main) "[Gutsy] pand connect fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173097
<bdmurray> stevecrozz: does it only happen with gnome-terminal?
<stevecrozz> good question, what else should I try to reproduce it in?
<pedro_> stevecrozz: xterm for example
<bdmurray> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> stevecrozz: try to disable compiz and test with gnome-terminal again
<pedro_> could a compiz bug
<stevecrozz> xterm appears to work find
<stevecrozz> fine*
<stevecrozz> and the bug is present using metacity
<pedro_> stevecrozz: ok so it's a vte issue, sounds like a duplicate to me, i'll take care of the report later and let you know
<ubotu> New bug: #173098 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't right click on 'Table of Content' to update it. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173098
<ubotu> New bug: #173099 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "Broken symbolic links as xdg directories cause application or system hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173099
<stevecrozz> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<persia> stevecrozz: That's actually somewhat expected.  You can get the terminal back by pressing ^C to exit tail, and typing `reset` <ENTER>
<persia> (it's still a bug though)
<ubotu> New bug: #173100 in ubuntu "gpg waiting for lock (held xxx probably dead)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173100
<ubotu> New bug: #173101 in apt (main) "apt-get reporting wrong time to download updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173101
<stevecrozz> when I type reset, it looks like ⎼␊⎽␊├, but that does do the trick
<persia> Yep.  The characters in "reset" are just as garbled in output as anything else.  I suspect the binary is feeding terminal escape sequences to change into old VT100 symbol mode, but I'm not sure if that is still supported on purpose.
<pedro_> stevecrozz: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127870
<ubotu> Gnome bug 127870 in VteTerminal "terminal garbled and needs 'reset' after cat'ing file" [Normal,Reopened]
<stevecrozz> That looks like it could be it
<maini10> Hello, I need an opinion about bug 162053. It looks like a severe security bug. Do you suggest to confirm it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162053 in adept "adept manager does not check the signature of the repository" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162053
<afflux> persia: I'm back :) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=797
<afflux> doh, wrong channel
<persia> afflux: Strange place to find me about that :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173102 in tilda (universe) "SHIFT+CTRL+C send a CTRL+C after copy   " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173102
<keescook> maini10: hunh, that's worrisome
<maini10> keescook: but I'm sure that apt check correctly the signature, so this is probably a bug of adept
<stevecrozz> I marked my bug as a duplicate
<keescook> maini10: yeah, I've helped write the apt checks.  :P
<pedro_> stevecrozz: that's great, thanks!
<bdmurray> pedro_: is there an ubuntu bug that is linked to that one?
<pedro_> bdmurray: probably, let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #173103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kirocker" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173103
<ubotu> New bug: #173104 in ubuntu-docs (main) "doc.ubuntu.com/  needs updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173104
<pedro_> bdmurray: we don't have anything yet
 * pedro_ save the search in case of 
<ubotu> New bug: #173105 in synaptic (main) "installation of kdenlive impossible gutsy libmlt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173105
<ubotu> New bug: #173107 in bluez-utils (main) "bluetooth module can't recieve filetransfer " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173107
<ubotu> New bug: #173108 in openal (main) "Please sync openal 1:0.0.8-7 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173108
<ubotu> New bug: #135573 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[Gutsy]ati or radeon driver for X300 PCIE video card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135573
<ubotu> New bug: #173109 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "2 Screen Savers not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173109
<ubotu> New bug: #173110 in gnome-media (main) "gstreamer-properties clears custom video input settings on re-launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173110
<ubotu> New bug: #173111 in nautilus (main) "Broken links don't appear in HOME folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173111
<ubotu> New bug: #173112 in ubuntu "[hardy] Installer should warning on low ram amount " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173112
<ubotu> New bug: #173113 in ktechlab (universe) "Problems when rotating potentiometers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173113
<ubotu> New bug: #173114 in vmware-server (partner) "Cannot install vmware server 1.0.4 on gutsy : wrong version of libssl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173114
<ubotu> New bug: #173117 in wmclock (universe) "Please upload merge wmbinclock-0.5-5 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173117
<ubotu> New bug: #173118 in gnome-app-install (main) "totem crashed when looking for mp3 decoder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173118
<ubotu> New bug: #173119 in ubuntu "Include Kohana (php framework) in MOTU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173119
<ubotu> New bug: #163411 in update-manager "Typo in update manager window (dup-of: 153242)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163411
<ubotu> New bug: #164939 in ubuntu "fuzz on pdf creates double free in evince/poppler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164939
<ubotu> New bug: #173120 in qemu (universe) "[patch] qemu-img prints confusing error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173120
<ubotu> New bug: #173122 in ubuntu "/proc/bus/usb is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173122
<ubotu> New bug: #173123 in kino (main) "Error messages during installation of kino_1.1.0-3ubuntu2_amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173123
<ubotu> New bug: #173124 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager shows bogus state after hal restarts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173124
<ubotu> New bug: #173126 in ubuntu "tcp_rmem value is too high, bad internet performance results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173126
<ubotu> New bug: #173127 in cmus (multiverse) "sync version 2.2.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173127
<ubotu> New bug: #173128 in ubuntu "Intel 3945 not detected on Amilo Li1818 002" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173128
<ubotu> New bug: #173129 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office on Kubuntu (not Ubuntu) crashes when opening particular file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173129
<ubotu> New bug: #173130 in ubuntu "edubuntu hardy 64bit live cd issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173130
<ubotu> New bug: #173132 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu17 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173132
<ubotu> New bug: #173133 in evince (main) "Invisible text on the document: http://www.t-l.ch/pom2.pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173133
<ubotu> New bug: #173137 in ubuntu "xubuntu crashes and don't boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173137
<burner> anyone notice that the new vmware-server 1.0.4-1 just released in gutsy requires libssl0.9.7, but libssl0.9.8 is in gutsy?
<ogra> burner, there was a fix uploaded to the partner repo i think
<burner> werd... prolly just hasn't hit my mirror yet
<burner> thanks ogra
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-November/010040.html
<burner> aww.. seems the gutsy changed rss feed isn't as fast at updating as the mailing list
<ubotu> New bug: #173145 in docbook-xsl (main) "conflicts with other docbook-xsl-doc-xxx packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173145
<ubotu> New bug: #173146 in gnome-menus (main) "Patch for preventing useless KDE menu entries to be shown in gnome menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173146
<ubotu> New bug: #173147 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany doesn't always display page's css correctly (64-bit only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173147
<ubotu> New bug: #173148 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org apps start with tiny toolbar fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173148
<ubotu> New bug: #173149 in update-notifier (main) "No icon is shown in notification area while update-notifier is checking for new updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173149
<ubotu> New bug: #173151 in gl-117 (universe) "No icon is shown in gl-117 menu entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173151
<ubotu> New bug: #173152 in yudit (universe) "Yudit man page states incorrect copy of configuration file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173152
 * emgent heya
<ubotu> New bug: #173153 in audacity (universe) "[CVE-2007-6061] Denial of service and deletion of an arbitrary directory tree via symlink attack" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173153
<ubotu> New bug: #173154 in kdebluetooth (main) "KBlueMon crashes when scanning with service discovery enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173154
<ubotu> New bug: #173155 in gsambad (universe) "Please upload merge gsambad-0.1.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (admin)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173155
<ubotu> New bug: #173156 in evolution (main) "[hardy] DIGEST-MD5 does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173156
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-01
<ubotu> New bug: #173157 in vmware-server (partner) "[gutsy] Depends on libssl0.9.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173157
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug 148561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148561 in linux-source-2.6.22 "snd_hda_intel won't load on 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148561
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> this is a bigger issue
<ubotu> New bug: #173158 in evolution (main) "No control over email notification in task bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173158
<RAOF> Ok.  How can I tell why trackerd is continually (as in for > 28hours) using 100% of one of my cores?
<ubotu> New bug: #173159 in ubuntu "It may be useful to add All Results button in search results page of bug tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173159
<ubotu> New bug: #173160 in libjpeg6b (main) "'FILE' has not been declared in libjpeg.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173160
<ubotu> New bug: #173161 in ubuntu "Split patent-infringing CODEC plugins into a package for each format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173161
<ubotu> New bug: #173163 in adept (main) "adept crashed after searching for xinerama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173163
<ubotu> New bug: #173164 in ngircd (universe) "[CVE-2007-6062] Denial of service via JOIN command without channel" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173164
<keescook> anyone here for the us teams bug traige?
<crimsun> yes & no.
<keescook> heya crimsun :)
<crimsun> hi kees
<persia> CVE-2007-6061
<ubotu> Audacity 1.3.2 creates a temporary directory with a predictable name without checking for previous existence of that directory, which allows local users to cause a denial of service (recording deadlock) by creating the directory before Audacity is run.  NOTE: this issue can be leveraged to delete arbitrary files or directories via a symlink attack. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6061)
<crimsun> sigh.
<crimsun> hmm, no use of mkstemp(3)?  Odd.
<persia> crimsun: No implementation in WX, desire for platform independent code...
<persia> I'm now less sure that's really a big bug.  It tries to use tempDir from preferences, and if that fails, tries tempDefautLoc, and if that fails, dies.  The workaround is to change the temporary directory in the nice preferences panel that is presented to the user when it dies.
<ubotu> New bug: #173167 in gnome-panel (main) "Error in swap workspaces with visual effects activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173167
<ubotu> New bug: #173168 in gparted (main) "Lots problem with resizing partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173168
<ubotu> New bug: #148272 in grsync (universe) "grsynch crashes on save session" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148272
<ubotu> New bug: #173172 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge 0.5.7 won't start "No such unique_ID"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173172
<ubotu> New bug: #173175 in r-base (universe) "r-base is too old" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173175
<ubotu> New bug: #173176 in update-manager-core (main) "Upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 server: Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173176
<ubotu> New bug: #173180 in ubuntu "mountvirtfs does not mkdir /var/run and /var/lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173180
<ubotu> New bug: #173182 in ubuntu "suspend fails " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173182
<ubotu> New bug: #173184 in ubuntustudiolauncher (universe) "Please remove  ubuntustudiolauncher from Ubuntu hardy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173184
<DarkMageZ> can someone mark lp bug #74125 as won't fix? a licensing issue makes it impossible to fix. even in multiverse.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74125 in libvisual-plugins "dfsg removed plugins > libvisual-plugins-multiverse?" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74125
<ubotu> New bug: #173187 in libpixie-java (multiverse) "libpixie-java should be moved from multiverse to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173187
<ubotu> New bug: #173188 in jfreereport (universe) "jfreereport should be moved from multiverse to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173188
<ubotu> New bug: #173189 in pidgin (main) "no pidgin "person is talking" name color change when talking to one person" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173189
<ubotu> New bug: #173191 in keytouch (universe) "Please sync keytouch-2.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian sid (admin)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173191
<ubotu> New bug: #173192 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Impress Memory Leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173192
<ubotu> New bug: #173193 in ubuntu "Early boot failure on PPC iMac G3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173193
<ubotu> New bug: #173194 in vmware-server (partner) "update-manager asks me to upgrade vmware-server, but it is the same version :" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173194
<ubotu> New bug: #173190 in firefox (main) "firefox does not render some pages some of the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173190
<ubotu> New bug: #173196 in firefox (main) "Firefox will not start under vnc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173196
<ubotu> New bug: #173197 in ubuntu "I upgraded to Ubuntu 7.10 and now my sound card is not being recognized. It's the onboard sound card for an ASUS P5LD2 motherboard. it's the Intel High Definition Audio integrated sound utilizing the ALC882 7.1 channel audio codec. Any ideas on how to get it working?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173197
<ubotu> New bug: #173198 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.10 freezing gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173198
<Burgundavia> bdmurray: you still around?
<ubotu> New bug: #173199 in ubuntu "Confusing system requirements on website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173199
<ubotu> New bug: #173202 in erlang-doc-html (universe) "Gutsy: It is impossible to install erlang-doc-html correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173202
<ubotu> New bug: #173203 in rails "[CVE-2007-6077] Potential session fixation attack" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173203
<ubotu> New bug: #173204 in ubuntu "data info is incorrect for spanish translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173204
<ubotu> New bug: #173205 in kdebase (main) "konqueror doesn't allow to add a bookmark to a folder in the bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173205
<ubotu> New bug: #173206 in update-manager (main) "Packages errors when running the "update-manager -d" command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173206
<ubotu> New bug: #173207 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Please sync gtk+2.0 (main) 2.12.2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173207
<persia> bug #127597
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127597 in ubuntu "Please sync libhiglayout-java 1.0-2 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127597
<persia> bug #127595
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127595 in ubuntu "Please sync libwoodstox-java 4.0~svn20070930-2 from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127595
<ubotu> New bug: #161986 in kdepim (main) "kpilot crashes trying to sync; undefined symbol: _ZN16PilotAppCategory10pilotCodecE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161986
<savvas> 'ello! Can I include a launchpad bug as well? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173208 in pdftk (universe) "program exits following Java Exception" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173208
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> New bug: #173209 in ubuntu "Closing Compiz-tabbed window crashes Compiz sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173209
<ubotu> New bug: #173210 in lha (multiverse) "lha is broken in gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173210
 * asisak wants to hunt down xchat bugs now... :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173211 in coreutils (main) "Option for basename to strip prefix in stead of suffix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173211
<ubotu> New bug: #173212 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer applet cannot be unmuted in new session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173212
<ubotu> New bug: #173213 in ubuntu "id-linux.so.2 (that wraps Acrobat Reader) eats system memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173213
<telexicon> asisak, problem? :)
<asisak> telexicon: no problem, doing so
<ubotu> New bug: #173214 in ubuntu "No visual effects on live cd (ubuntu 8.04)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173214
 * Hobbsee rejects 173213
 * savvas doesn't hug Hobbsee :p
<Hobbsee> :P
 * asisak hugs Hobbsee :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173215 in rhythmbox (main) "new ipod nano problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173215
<savvas> opportunist!
<ubotu> New bug: #173216 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer should workaround harddisk tattooing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173216
<persia> bug #119179
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119179 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qtsmbstatus" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119179
<ubotu> New bug: #173217 in bluez-utils (main) "gnome-obex-server functionality should be integrated in Bluetooth applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173217
<ubotu> New bug: #173218 in gedit (main) "Gedit Goes grey after working with large text files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173218
<ubotu> New bug: #173220 in xapian-core (main) "Sync request: xapian-core 1.0.4-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173220
<RainCT> How can tags be removed from Launchpad?
 * RainCT notices there are many bug tags for Ubuntu with 0 bugs
<persia> RainCT: Are you sure you aren't seeing a filtered view?  What happens if you search for closed bugs?
 * RainCT is currently testing this
<RainCT> persia: right, they're closed :)
 * RainCT thinks he will do an automatic tag removal script for tags with 0 or 1 open bugs assigned to them that aren't described in the wiki
<persia> RainCT: Check some numbers first: if it's going to generate a lot of bugmail, you'll want to ask on the ML first.
<RainCT> persia: on what ML would that go?
<persia> RainCT: ubuntu-bugsquad seems like the right place, bug I'd cc: ubuntu-devel, just in case some of them aren't subscribed to bugsquad (as they likely are subscribed to thousands of bugs)
<RainCT> persia: ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #173221 in ubuntu "Late arrival of packages in repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173221
<RainCT> wording on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases is wrong. On the bottom it says «What kind of changes are appropriate to backport to a released version of Ubuntu?», but it describes the requirement for a package to get a new revision, not to be backported
<Hobbsee> RainCT: fixed
<RainCT> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173222 in php5 (main) "php5-mysql fails to install on Ubuntu Gutsy server." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173222
<ubotu> New bug: #173223 in openoffice.org (main) "Cuando estoy mirando un archivo de Power Point, repentinamente se corta y falla el programa OpenOficce Presentaciones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173223
<ubotu> New bug: #173235 in compiz (main) "Feature Request for Hardy: Having Desktop Effects enabled with power, but disabled when running off the battery (for laptop users)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173235
<ubotu> New bug: #173238 in vlc (universe) "No way to stop display suspending when playing videos in VLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173238
<ubotu> New bug: #173239 in ldm (main) "ldm leaves stale processes around due to wrong kill command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173239
<ubotu> New bug: #173240 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gollage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173240
<RainCT> some bug tag stats: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46445/plain/
<RainCT> (known tags refers to those on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags)
<ubotu> New bug: #173242 in ubuntu "dhcb d-bus and poor resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173242
<RainCT> persia: ubuntu-bugsquad hasn't that much traffic
<RainCT> actually it has less than ubuntu-devel
<RainCT> seb128 / bdmurray: «Ubuntu-bugsquad Subscription results - Your subscription is not allowed because the email address you gave is insecure.» uh?
<ubotu> New bug: #173241 in tripod (universe) "Please sync tripod 0.7.0-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173241
<ubotu> New bug: #173244 in gdm (main) "Gnome not logging out with Edubuntu LTSP as a thin client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173244
<ubotu> New bug: #173245 in update-manager (main) "update-manager prevents users from seeing&recording errors " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173245
<norsetto> RainCT: don't you have a new shiny ubuntu email address?
<RainCT> norsetto: I think it isn't working yet
 * RainCT is testing again
<ubotu> New bug: #173243 in ubuntu "Problems with livecd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173243
<norsetto> RainCT: its possible, you should prod in #launchpad (but I don't think you will find anyone here during the weekend)
<RainCT> isn't working :P
<RainCT> but anyways, I would forget most of the times to change the adress to the @ubuntu in GMail
<ubotu> New bug: #173248 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Icons stay selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173248
<RainCT> norsetto: @ubuntu.cat worked. wtf is it blocking gmail? :/
<norsetto> RainCT: @ubuntu.com you mean?
<RainCT> norsetto: no, .cat
<norsetto> RainCT: ok, for catalonia I guess
<ubotu> New bug: #173250 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-query example from manpage don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173250
<ubotu> New bug: #173251 in openoffice.org (main) "Printer Icon does not disapear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173251
<RainCT> norsetto: yes, Catalan LoCo Team members can ask for them :P
<ubotu> New bug: #173255 in network-manager (main) "DNS Server not saved in networkmanager profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173255
<ubotu> New bug: #173256 in network-manager (main) "[suggestion] Proxysettings in Networkmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173256
<ubotu> New bug: #173257 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp-xdu4R/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp-xdu4R/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173257
<ubotu> New bug: #173258 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I file indice dei pacchetti sono corrotti. Non c'è un campo Filename: per il pacchetto liborbit0." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173258
<ubotu> New bug: #173260 in apparmor (main) "logprof doesn't handle marks (in any usefull way)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173260
<ubotu> New bug: #173261 in vmware-server (partner) "vmware server installation from partners repository in gutsy generates several errors related to xinetd, vmnet, vmmon, vmauthd, and update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173261
<pochu> wow, Xorg just crashed here
<Hobbsee> news at 11.
<Hobbsee> hardy, -intel?
<ubotu> New bug: #173263 in ubuntu "when flash player plays music and I'm tryin to play mp3 file I get error: Audio output unavailable device is busy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173263
 * RainCT send the mail about the tags, persia
<ubotu> New bug: #173267 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel ACL support for NFS/CIFS in 8.04?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173267
<ubotu> New bug: #173270 in ubuntu "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:18.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173270
<ubotu> New bug: #173271 in thunderbird (main) "Links in e-mail do not work, nor does Thunderbird Help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173271
<ubotu> New bug: #173272 in preferences (universe) "screen resolution won't allow me my choice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173272
<ubotu> New bug: #173273 in ubuntu "Hardy Desktop Background won't display jpg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173273
<ubotu> New bug: #173276 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173276
<ubotu> New bug: #173277 in ubuntu "Packages failed to install hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173277
<ubotu> New bug: #173278 in ubuntu "USB Devices aren't mounted automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173278
<txwikinger> what should I do with Bug #126860? invalid? or is there any value in keeping this open?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126860 in sudo "Suddenly dropped from sudoers list" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126860
<bdmurray> txwikinger: looking
<bdmurray> I think invalidating it would be fine
<bdmurray> As there have not been any duplicate reports and it seems unlikely to be a bug
<bdmurray> But an odd sequence of events that triggered it
<txwikinger> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #173281 in ubuntu "Mouse click taken as double-click (intermittent)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173281
<txwikinger> I don't think there is enough information to confirm the events
<txwikinger> and if it is really a bug, we should get more of those
<bdmurray> txwikinger: indeed without a specific test case it is hard to determine what exactly caused it
<txwikinger> however, what strikes me odd, is that in the older releases sudoers would use admin as group
<bdmurray> I also think the summary is descriptive enough for it to be found again
<txwikinger> now it seems to use sudo as group
<txwikinger> I think I will put it on invalid and watch out if I see any more of those coming
<bdmurray> maybe subscribe to it too to see if it receives more comments
<txwikinger> yes. I will do that
<ubotu> New bug: #173282 in nautilus (main) "Bookmarks : inconsistent behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173282
<ubotu> New bug: #173283 in kdebase (main) "Kate (?and Quanta and KDevelop user preferences) do not save" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173283
<ubotu> New bug: #173285 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Emblems of Human theme is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173285
<ubotu> New bug: #173286 in t-code (universe) "Please sync t-code 2:2.3.1-2.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173286
<ubotu> New bug: #173287 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "[hardy] avant-window-navigator only has the core applet available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173287
<ubotu> New bug: #173288 in upstart (main) "respawning too fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173288
<ubotu> New bug: #173290 in ubuntu "Openoffice crashes in some format menu options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173290
<ubotu> New bug: #173291 in ubuntu "Files downloaded to the Desktop from web browser don't show up on Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173291
<ubotu> New bug: #173292 in warsow (multiverse) "warsow breaks gnome-panel when finished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173292
<ubotu> New bug: #173293 in tuxpaint (main) "Tuxpaint 0.9.18 with new useful features was released at November - please update packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173293
<ubotu> New bug: #173294 in tuxpaint (main) "There are no easy way to change tuxpaint configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173294
<ubotu> New bug: #173296 in dpkg (main) "Translation error in deprecation message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173296
<ubotu> New bug: #173297 in totem (main) "after update XVID won" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173297
<ubotu> New bug: #173298 in totem (main) "totem avi playback over sshfs becomes scrambled if you pause and then resume playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173298
<ubotu> New bug: #173299 in evince (main) "Cannot print pdf file to Laserjet 5MP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173299
<ubotu> New bug: #173300 in compiz (main) "compiz windows borders are messed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173300
<ubotu> New bug: #173302 in ubuntu "cannot add background in appearance > background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173302
<ubotu> New bug: #173304 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhytmhbox playing two (2) songs at the same time " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173304
<ubotu> New bug: #173303 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "compiz window stacking bug (toggling full-screen)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173303
<ubotu> New bug: #173305 in gmailfs (universe) "gmailfs doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173305
<ubotu> New bug: #173306 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package alsa-oss should be part of Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173306
<ubotu> New bug: #173307 in eject (main) "All users should be able to eject CDs and removable media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173307
<ubotu> New bug: #173308 in xorg (main) "Difficulty accessing "Appearance Preferences" tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173308
<ubotu> New bug: #173309 in dpkg (main) "when dpkg is broken it should auto repair itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173309
<ubotu> New bug: #173310 in ubuntu "There should be a program in Ubuntu to create a boot disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173310
<ubotu> New bug: #173311 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric: XY Plot: Data Tab has confusing naming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173311
<ubotu> New bug: #173312 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should use OpenDNS as the default DNS servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173312
<ubotu> New bug: #173314 in gnome-games (main) "gnometris starts to crash when lines get past 3/4 high" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173314
<ubotu> New bug: #173313 in ubuntu "setting routing and levels on soundblaster cards is harder than brain surgery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173313
<ubotu> New bug: #173315 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should offer more mouse options" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173315
<ubotu> New bug: #173317 in ubuntu "rhythmbox needs to support video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173317
<ubotu> New bug: #173316 in synaptic (main) "crash installing Xchat..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173316
<ubotu> New bug: #173318 in ubuntu "Bad compiz interaction with fullscreen gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173318
<ubotu> New bug: #173319 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo seems to be broken in system setting in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173319
<ubotu> New bug: #173321 in maxima (universe) "Please merge maxima_5.13.0-2 from debian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173321
<ubotu> New bug: #173322 in ubuntu "mc display corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173322
<ubotu> New bug: #173326 in gdesklets (universe) "weather applet, radar map, custom url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173326
<ubotu> New bug: #173328 in mc (universe) "Midnight Commander: Dialog boxes look weird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173328
<ubotu> New bug: #173329 in xorg (main) "xorg/x fails to start on Acer 3000 [hardy alpha1 liveCD]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173329
<ubotu> New bug: #173330 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Conflicting tools to set resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173330
<ubotu> New bug: #173331 in kdebase (main) "package kdebase-bin-kde3 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать /usr/bin/kdebugdialog, который уже имеется в пакете kdebase-bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173331
<ubotu> New bug: #173332 in nfs-utils (main) "very high nfs access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173332
<ubotu> New bug: #173334 in audiofile (main) "libaudiofile0 does not have large file support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173334
<ubotu> New bug: #173335 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "cyrillic font incorrect displayed sometimes in Subject " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173335
<ubotu> New bug: #173336 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power history graph incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173336
 * emgent heya
<ubotu> New bug: #173337 in migration-assistant (main) "m-a should explain what's being imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173337
<ubotu> New bug: #173338 in f-spot (main) "default window size too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173338
<ubotu> New bug: #173339 in ubuntu "Add Metric Time and Calendar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173339
<ubotu> New bug: #173341 in xfce4-cpugraph-plugin (main) "[Upgrade]New version of xfce4-cpugraph-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173341
<ubotu> New bug: #173344 in sane-backends (main) "Brother MFC 7020 missing from 45-libsane.rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173344
<ubotu> New bug: #173340 in rhythmbox (main) "default window size too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173340
<ubotu> New bug: #173343 in rhythmbox (main) "Moving files to trash results in a permanent delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173343
<ubotu> New bug: #173342 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173342
<ubotu> New bug: #173346 in ubiquity (main) "Installer cannot be resized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173346
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-02
<ubotu> New bug: #173347 in claws-mail-extra-plugins (universe) "[ftbfs]Fail to build due to missing build-dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173347
<ubotu> New bug: #173349 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "if a pop up appear when resizing a window, the mouse is unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173349
<ubotu> New bug: #173350 in ubuntu "Caps lock LED changes state even when caps lock is mapped to ctrl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173350
<ubotu> New bug: #173353 in debian-installer (main) "[8.04 alpha 1] sparc alternate installer fails on installing bootloader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173353
<ubotu> New bug: #173362 in kdegames-kde4 (universe) "package kbattleship-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4/kbattleship.desktop', which is also in package kde4games-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173362
<ubotu> New bug: #173363 in kde4utils (universe) "package kde4utils-data 3.93.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4/KCharSelect.desktop', which is also in package kcharselect-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173363
<ubotu> New bug: #173364 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "package kscan-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kscanplugin.so', which is also in package kde4graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173364
<ubotu> New bug: #173365 in kdebase-runtime (universe) "package kde-icons-oxygen 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/actions/kscd-dock.png', which is also in package kde4multimedia-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173365
<ubotu> New bug: #173366 in ubuntu "fn keys don't work in vaio vgn-bx296xp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173366
<ubotu> New bug: #173284 in mail-notification "SSL/TLS option not available in POP3 protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173284
<ubotu> New bug: #173370 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin does not bring interface up immediatly upon checking box, can close window before" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173370
<ubotu> New bug: #173371 in epiphany-browser (main) "No way to "Print Selection" (does not use default gnome print dialog)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173371
 * emgent heya
<ubotu> New bug: #173372 in rhino (universe) "Please sync rhino 1.6.R7-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173372
<ubotu> New bug: #173373 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound-juicer extractor closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173373
<ubotu> New bug: #173374 in gnome-control-center (main) "No region in Localization Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173374
<ubotu> New bug: #173376 in ubuntu "cannot bring up a full terminal on Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173376
<ubotu> New bug: #173377 in ircd-ircu (universe) "[CVE-2007-44{08,1[01]}] Various vulnerabilities in ircd-ircu before 2.10.12.06" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173377
<ubotu> New bug: #173378 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173378
<ubotu> New bug: #173380 in foo2zjs (main) "Inaccurate omission of foo2oak and oakdecode in foo2zjs package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173380
<ubotu> New bug: #173383 in oooqs2-kde (universe) "It works only once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173383
<ubotu> New bug: #173384 in evince (main) "[wishlist] Could you please add custom scaling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173384
<ubotu> New bug: #173385 in ubuntu "no network connection in Recovery Mode in Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173385
<ubotu> New bug: #173388 in evolution (main) "Evolution "graying out"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173388
<nictuku> hi. I'm trying to help with the hug day triage.  if a bug is actually a support request, is there anything I should do besides marking it as invalid? there's no need to associate a package with it, right?
<persia> nictuku: It helps to associate with a package if it's clear which package, just to aid later tracking (often support requests are documentation bugs in disguise).  If it's not clear, than there's no point.
<nictuku> ok. thanks!
<persia> It's also good to point to the appropriate fora for support requests, so the requestor can properly receive support in the future :)
<nictuku> persia, sure thing :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #173391 in vlc (universe) "Cannot install vlc in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173391
<ubotu> New bug: #173392 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity installer greater than given resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173392
<ubotu> New bug: #173393 in xsane (main) "canoscan FB330P starts scan, then stalls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173393
<ubotu> New bug: #173394 in totem (main) "totem cannot automatically download the required codecs on Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173394
<ubotu> New bug: #173396 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "suspend fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173396
<ubotu> New bug: #173398 in hal (main) "Indicate if removable storage devices are in synced state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173398
<ubotu> New bug: #173402 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome control centre in menu instead of entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173402
<ubotu> New bug: #173405 in ubuntu "???" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173405
<ubotu> New bug: #173407 in totem (main) "I can't go to the desired elapsed time using the slider. It just doesn'e work. The elapsed/total time is also not shown correctly. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173407
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, what are your thoughts on kde4 for hardy?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: in what sense?
 * persia notes that there seems to have been some official determination that kde4 was available but not default for hardy, and default for hardy+1, but doesn't pretend to watch kubuntu closely.
<Hobbsee> persia: is correct.
<DarkMageZ> will the kubuntu team be putting effort into kubuntuizing kde4 for hardy tho?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i doubt it will change much from the defaults for hardy.
<Hobbsee> people want to see kde4 as it is
<Hobbsee> however, somewhat this is already done, to make it coinstallable with kde3.
 * persia notes that people with lots of time and energy can change that, if they have sufficient motivation
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i think the preferred focus is on getting some of the new features in, that were in ubuntu for gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #173410 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Hardy][Regression] No content in the displayconfig GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173410
<ubotu> New bug: #173412 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mscore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173412
<ubotu> New bug: #173413 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome clock applet does not show correct meetings colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173413
<ubotu> New bug: #173414 in python-xlib (universe) "python-xlib breaks with AttributeError: roots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173414
<persia> bug 109439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109439 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio should use default alsa devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109439
<ubotu> New bug: #173417 in bozohttpd (universe) "please sync bozohttpd 20060517-6 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173417
<ubotu> New bug: #173418 in ubuntu "nvidia + Screen resolutions on livecd Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173418
<ubotu> New bug: #173419 in ubuntu "keyboard and menues " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173419
<ubotu> New bug: #173420 in util-linux (main) "gropu is set by default to root and can not be changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173420
<RAOF> crimsun: Re bug #109439 - how does this fit in with the pulseaudio plans?  Won't we be using pulse as the default alsa device?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109439 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio should use default alsa devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109439
<persia> RAOF: crimsun is (or should be) asleep.  As I understand it, the plan is not to do that, but to have pulse only replace esd at this point, and whitelist certain applications to be able to override pulse and access the HW devices directly (e.g. games, JACK, skype, etc.)
<tsmithe> as i said in #ubuntustudio-devel, i don't like that :)
<tsmithe> but admittedly, it is perhaps the easiest solution
<persia> tsmithe: I don't have a log handy, of either the recent discussion on #ubuntustudio-devel or the previous discussion on #ubuntu+1.  Do you happen to know if there's a writeup of the plan?
<tsmithe> hmm no i don't. shouldn't it be in the implementation section of the spec?
<persia> which spec?
<tsmithe> hang on, i'll find it
<tsmithe> cleanup-audio-jumble
<tsmithe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/CleanupAudioJumble
<ubotu> New bug: #173421 in evince (main) "In evince (pdf viewer) typing in the search box, whenever typing 'a' open file dialog opens ie. not possible to have 'a' in any search term" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173421
<persia> tsmithe: Thanks.
<RAOF> Ah, silly me.  I was assuming that spec had "pulseaudio" somewhere in the name :)
<tsmithe> persia, it's not very clear, but it gives an outline
<persia> tsmithe: It's enough, and being subscribed means I can answer questions more quickly.  Now, if only there was a way to get jack working cleanly with speech-dispatcher without extra sound cards, I'd be really happy.
<tsmithe> sorry, don't know anything about that one
<persia> No worries.  it's a tricky one: conflict of getting a speech engine running to support assisted login with keeping HW ports available for jack later.
 * tsmithe is always tempted to jump to suggesting dmix as a cure-all
<persia> tsmithe: dmix + JACK = evil pain
<tsmithe> persia, yeah
<persia> Separated jackdsp + jack-as-root prelogin is similarly bad :(
 * tsmithe wishes pulse provided jack functionality
<ubotu> New bug: #173422 in update-manager (main) "unable to upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173422
<persia> tsmithe: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/Modules#module-jack-sink & module-jack-source
<tsmithe> right, but having the both being two separate, realtime, daemons is bad for latency
<persia> True.  I guess it ushers in the age of quad-core minimums for audio work.
<ubotu> New bug: #173425 in linux-meta (main) "Hard freeze Gutsy, may be easily reproduced on a box running Feisty fine all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173425
<ubotu> New bug: #173426 in transproxy (universe) "Please sync transproxy 1.5-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173426
<persia> bug #152188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152188 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xca" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152188
<ubotu> New bug: #173429 in ubuntu "cant plugin usb camera, udev problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173429
<ubotu> New bug: #173430 in gnome-panel (main) "launched aps do not show on task bar and need re-launch after min" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173430
<ubotu> New bug: #173431 in radiance (universe) "Please sync radiance 3R8+20071122.dfsg-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173431
<ubotu> New bug: #173432 in ubuntu "gnome-appearance-properties no wallpaper add in GUI on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173432
<ubotu> New bug: #173433 in xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin (universe) "debdiff to fix lintian warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173433
<persia> bug #110036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110036 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Inkblot" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110036
<ubotu> New bug: #173434 in xen-3.1 (main) "non-PAE domUs broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173434
<ubotu> New bug: #173435 in ubuntu "laptop will not shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173435
<ubotu> New bug: #173436 in gnome-control-center (main) "the - Choose a layout - dialog is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173436
<ubotu> New bug: #173437 in openoffice.org (main) "problem with pdf encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173437
<ubotu> New bug: #173439 in pidgin (main) "pidgin cant connect with XMPP servers (including gmail)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173439
<ubotu> New bug: #173440 in compiz (main) "cube background doesn't redraw on the cloned display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173440
<ubotu> New bug: #173442 in cstocs (universe) "cstocs should suggest or depend on libdbd-xbase-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173442
<ubotu> New bug: #173443 in ubuntu "IBM Thinkpad R31 Volume keys do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173443
<vicho> is this the place to discuss ubuntu 8.04 bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #173446 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn´t show messages in message-window properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173446
<persia> vicho: This is the bug coordination channel.  It is indeed the place to discuss bugs, but not a place to get help.  Do you have a specific bug you'd like to discuss?
<vicho> yes, I wondered if htis
<vicho> this
<vicho> is a common bug...\
<vicho> on hardy
<vicho> live cd
<vicho> it boots the linux kernel up to 26 %
<vicho> and blocks...
<vicho> the CD is not scratched
<vicho> has someone reported it?
<persia> I haven't seen it, but you'd do best to search from bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #173451 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot needs a checkbox "always save screenshots in this directory"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173451
<ubotu> New bug: #173453 in vlc (universe) "Hardy: VLC is not installable because the package libcdio6 is lost." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173453
<rbs-tito> Is there a tag I can use to say a bug needs it's importance changing?
<ubotu> New bug: #173458 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy] video bug sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173458
<ubotu> New bug: #173459 in rkward (universe) "Latest version in Hardy fails to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173459
<ubotu> New bug: #173457 in bacula (universe) "@db_pswd@ not replaced in bacula-dir.conf by bacula-director-sqlite3.postinst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173457
<ubotu> New bug: #173462 in nautilus (main) "SMB log in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173462
<ubotu> New bug: #173461 in hamlib (universe) "Please sync hamlib 1.2.6.2-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173461
<ubotu> New bug: #173466 in aptitude (main) "[gutsy] aptitude shows opposite value for "Automatically installed" field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173466
<maini10> Hello I have completed the information about bug 162053. Could somebody set the importance of it and assign to the appropriate developer or team? Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162053 in adept "adept manager does not check the signature of the repository" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162053
<ubotu> New bug: #173468 in gimp (main) "hardy can't start gnome with rt kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173468
<BlackDiamonds> Question, I have a peice of hardware not automaticly detected and configged by the gutsy desktop CD. Should I get the dmesg, lusb, etc from that or should I use the hardy alpha 1 CD ?
<Ximal> I think I found a flaw or security issue in the way lamp installs mysql leaving it open to exploitation of the password being changed by scripts being ran off of the home box by the sudo user..
<Ximal> Would it be ok to see if any of you find it possible this is a bug ? or protection of the standard *password* set during the mysql install ?>
<maini10> BlackDiamonds: please file a bug in Launchpad. Hardy is an alpha and may have more problems
<BlackDiamonds> ok
<BlackDiamonds> maini10, is it ok if I just use the desktop CD for getting those log files ?
<BlackDiamonds> or is it needed to have it installed
<maini10> BlackDiamonds: if installation works, probably is better install Gutsy
<BlackDiamonds> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #173470 in cupsys (main) "Gutsy: Bad interaction with avahi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173470
<ubotu> New bug: #173471 in compiz (main) "Re-Enable X3100 Support for Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173471
<ubotu> New bug: #173472 in debian-installer (main) "[hardy alpha 1] cannot install (text mode)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173472
<ubotu> New bug: #173476 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hotplugging external sata harddisk freezes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173476
<ubotu> New bug: #173474 in ubuntu "daily live cds not available for powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173474
<ubotu> New bug: #173475 in blender (universe) "X restart when closing blender's render window the second times in Gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173475
<ubotu> New bug: #173477 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Random freezes, probably sata and sis 5513 related" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173477
<ubotu> New bug: #173480 in transcode (multiverse) "transcode linked with missing libavcodec.so.0d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173480
<ubotu> New bug: #173481 in gnome-app-install (main) "when i want search "rss" this aplication shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173481
<bullgard4> [Launchpad] Status in the Status line at the beginning of a Bug page may take the values New, Incomplete, Confirmed, Triaged, InProgress, FixCommitted. Where can I find definitions or official interpretations of these values?
<ubotu> New bug: #173482 in resolvconf (universe) "Ubuntu 7.10 almost freeze when net cable is unplugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173482
<ubotu> New bug: #173484 in apt (main) "apt-mark does nothing for packages not already present in extended_states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173484
<ubotu> New bug: #173486 in ubuntu "I can't install Ubuntu on my desktop computer with MB ASUS A8N32-SLI-DELUXE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173486
<ubotu> New bug: #173487 in alsa-oss (universe) "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173487
<ubotu> New bug: #173489 in slocate (main) "slocate cron job fails without ioprio_set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173489
<ubotu> New bug: #173492 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173492
<ubotu> New bug: #173493 in bash (main) "bash dumps errors after sourcing bash_completion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173493
<ubotu> New bug: #173494 in wesnoth (universe) "Please sync wesnoth (universe) 1:1.2.8-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173494
<ubotu> New bug: #173495 in gfxboot (main) "gfxboot NOT PATCHED to support KVM guest boot in Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173495
<mulima> hi
<mulima> i have a pbm about frequence scaling .. cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq => 2267000   and cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq => 800000 ... so i'm always at the lowest freq ... impossible to switch to higher freq  .. could anyone help me ?
<ubotu> New bug: #173499 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Not showing connection duration in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173499
<ubotu> New bug: #173500 in gnome-terminal (main) "Knode works despite a zillion error messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173500
<ubotu> New bug: #173498 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 (universe) "ltmp socket setup broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173498
<ubotu> New bug: #173502 in apt-build (universe) "Please sync apt-build 0.12.29  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173502
<ubotu> New bug: #173503 in ubuntu "sudo, su, and /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script spontaneously lost owners, permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173503
<ubotu> New bug: #173504 in gnome-terminal (main) "archive extractor crashes on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173504
 * emgent heya
<ubotu> New bug: #173506 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] theseus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173506
<crimsun> bug 109439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109439 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio should use default alsa devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109439
<crimsun> RAOF: have to think about 109439 a bit.  It will screw with persistence and has a more complex default configuration.  Also, it will diminish pa's arguably superior speex-based resampler.
<ubotu> New bug: #173507 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] torque" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173507
<ubotu> New bug: #173508 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to 7.10 failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173508
<ubotu> New bug: #173509 in hal (main) "lock up when closing lid , dell inspirion 510m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173509
<ubotu> New bug: #173516 in mythstream (multiverse) "Needs packaging, new upstream version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173516
<ubotu> New bug: #173510 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qextserialport" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173510
<ubotu> New bug: #173511 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage() (dup-of: 133137)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173511
<ubotu> New bug: #173514 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage() (dup-of: 133137)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173514
<ubotu> New bug: #173515 in xorg (main) "Xsession becomes zombie after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173515
<ubotu> New bug: #173512 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Usb Mp3 player does not work Sigmatel chip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173512
<ubotu> New bug: #173519 in acpid (main) "macbook, ACPI lid events occur without opening the lid (while lid is closed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173519
<crimsun> ...buh?
<crimsun> ah, needs a quirk.  At least it's not audio-related.
<ubotu> New bug: #173520 in ubuntu "compiz stopped working after last Ubuntu upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173520
<ubotu> New bug: #173521 in camstream (universe) "QGArray::at: Absolute index 0 out of range" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173521
<ubotu> New bug: #173522 in conky (universe) "Conky Staying On Top of All Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173522
<ubotu> New bug: #173523 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 fails on Outlook where 7.04 works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173523
<ubotu> New bug: #173524 in emacs22 (main) "ispell does not work in emacs22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173524
<ubotu> New bug: #173525 in preferences.app (universe) "Please sync preferences.app 1.2.100.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173525
<ubotu> New bug: #173526 in nip2 (universe) "Please sync nip2 7.12.5-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173526
<ubotu> New bug: #173528 in deluge-torrent (universe) "poorly made icon [Hardy] " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173528
<ubotu> New bug: #173529 in python-coverage (universe) "Please sync python-coverage 2.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173529
<ubotu> New bug: #173533 in openoffice.org (main) "crash in openoffice in ubuntu 7.1. I cannot open file wordprocessor " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173533
<ubotu> New bug: #173534 in ttf-staypuft (universe) "Please sync ttf-staypuft 0.04-2.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173534
<ubotu> New bug: #173538 in ttf-isabella (universe) "Please sync ttf-isabella 1.01-6.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173538
<ubotu> New bug: #173539 in pidgin (main) "pidgin forgets message formatting after copying and pasting a message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173539
<ubotu> New bug: #173540 in elisa (universe) "Please sync elisa 0.3.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173540
<ubotu> New bug: #173541 in t-code (universe) "Please sync t-code 2:2.3.1-2.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173541
<ubotu> New bug: #173542 in ubuntu "FretsonFire 1.2.512" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173542
<ubotu> New bug: #173545 in gnunet (universe) "gnunet-setup segfaults in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173545
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-24
<Hobbsee> bug 300257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300257 in rss-glx "armel build failure (package not yet in the archive)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300257
<dwg> I'm told this is the place I should mention this
<dwg> I found and fixed a bug in libopal - packaged fix in my ppa
<dwg> but the bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opal/+bug/297123) has had no response at all
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/297123/+text)
<RAOF> dwg: Is your debdiff attached to that bug?
<dwg> RAOF: uh.. not as such
<dwg> RAOF: just a pointer to the PPA, and a link to where the same bug has been fixed upstream
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff?action=show&redirect=MOTU%2FRecipes%2FDebdiff might be useful to you then.
<dwg> RAOF: alrighty, I'll make one of those and attach once launchpad is up again
<RAOF> dwg: If you've pulled the patch from upstream then it's likely there'll be a fixed package in Jaunty anyway, since we'll likely have a new release in there.  It's probably worth checking that, too.
<dwg> RAOF: well, quite possibly
<dwg> RAOF: it's a one-liner, though, so just folding in the patch seemed as easy
<dwg> RAOF: I came up with the fix independently while debugging; the upstream link came after when I went to check if upstream needed fixing as well
<RAOF> I suspect I'd need to actually see the bug to be more help at this point.
<greg-g> and getting the fixed package into Debian is also a good way to get it in Ubuntu "automatically"
<dwg> greg-g: hrm.. this is a "main" package, not "universe"
<greg-g> dwg: generally the same thing applies to main, I think. (I am not a core-dev or motu, so I could be wrong)
<dwg> greg-g: well, not doubt it helps, but this is a reasonably serious bug, ubuntu ought to be able to fix it without having to wait for someone else to do it first
<dwg> (I don't actually know if the bug is fixed in Debian yet)
<greg-g> dwg: well yes, for a serious bug it is good to get the patch in UBuntu quickly, but it is also good to then get it in Debian so we don't have to maintain a diff  (I obviously haven't looked at your bug report, just stating generalized good practices)
<greg-g> anyways, it seems you know what you're doing, so, carry on :)
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hi mac
<dholbach> maco
<maco> dholbach: re bug 278418 icon-naming-utils? so apparently there are *many* ways to go after that one then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278418 in human-icon-theme "human-icon-theme no longer replaces System->Administration icon" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278418
<dholbach> maco: icon-naming-utils includes a mapping of file names and {gnome,tango,tangerine,human,...}-icon-theme make use of it to generate myriads of symlinks
<dholbach> maco: it might make sense to forward the change to upstream and include it in Ubuntu and rebuild the icon themes with it
<maco> ah ok
<Hew> Hey guys. pidgin-musictracker has been renamed from just musictracker in Debian, which has now been synced to Jaunty. However, it now FTBFS. Two questions: Should I report the FTBFS as a bug against pidgin-musictracker? and what happens with the bugs listed under musictracker, do they need to be moved? Thanks.
<Hobbsee> Hew: the source package is the same, isn't it?
 * Hobbsee is also somewhat unconvinced that the package has been renamed, so far
<Hobbsee> ah.  so it is.
<dwg> RAOF_:  I've now attached a debdiff for the bug I mentioned earlier today
<Hobbsee> Hew: move bugs:  yes.  report FTBFS: no, we have other ways to track it.  if you were reporting it, it would be against p-m
<Hobbsee> oh, and the one i just filed shouldn't be moved ;)
<Hew> Hobbsee: Thanks, I'll deal with those other bugs then :-)
<Hobbsee> Hew: you're welcome :)
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo_work> can some one give me a pointer on this
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/296738
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 296738 in alsa-driver "[Jaunty] Sound no longer works after updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> Hobbsee: hazzing fun?
<Hobbsee> maco: indeed - studying.  Noticed this was very quiet though, and wondered what was happening
<BUGabundo_work> is there anything I can do to manually make alsamixer remember its volume?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: yeah, it should Affects: linux
<BUGabundo_work> really?
<maco> alsa-driver is only if you manually compile the alsa-source
<BUGabundo_work> kernel? why?
<BUGabundo_work> it was triaged
<maco> obviously not by crimsun or me
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> just saw the activity log
<BUGabundo_work> just a plain (forum) user
<BUGabundo_work> can you triage it now?
<BUGabundo_work> it sucks to have to increase 2 or 3 levers everytime I rebbot
<maco> BUGabundo_work: crimsun had me change this page to reflect that most should be linux by default https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<maco> i can try
<maco> i dont have his expertness though :P
<maco> BUGabundo_work: what device options do you have under Default Mixer Tracks?
<afflux> I'm having issues understanding bug 301597. python3.0 depends on python3.0-minimal = 3.0~rc3-0ubuntu3. Why is python3.0 processed before python3.0-minimal then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301597 in python3.0 "package python3.0 3.0~rc1+20081027-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, ?/usr/lib/python3.0/lib-dynload/_pickle.so? zu ?berschreiben, welches auch in Paket python3.0-minimal ist" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301597
<maco> afflux: the order they are processed is non-deterministic. if one *needs* to be processed first, use pre-depends in the package's dependency list
<afflux> alright. Should I add a debdiff for a pre-depends then?
<maco> so python3.0 pre-depends on python3.0-minimal
<maco> i think so
<afflux> will do
<afflux> thanks
<BUGabundo_work> back maco... sorry
<BUGabundo_work> let me check the device
<BUGabundo_work> HAD Intel Alsa Mixer is the one selected
<BUGabundo_work> maco one thing I noticed is that ever since I upgrade to jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> console alsamixer will only show me PA and not alsa controls
<BUGabundo_work> is this the expected behaviour?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: im not on jaunty, but are you running "alsamixer" or "alsamixer -c0"?
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh -c0 show more stuff
<BUGabundo_work> why is that?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: since the pc speaker is now separated out, you have to specify which card you're talking about
<BUGabundo_work> the cat of proc/asound/cards show me just one
<BUGabundo_work> the zero one
<BUGabundo_work> but why does plain "alsamixer" just show PA?
<maco> i dont know the reasoning, but i assume so that it has something to show at all
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<maco> i just know you have to do -c0
<maco> crimsun drilled it in :P
<BUGabundo_work> due you know the origin of sound clipping on PA?
<BUGabundo_work> vlc, gnome-sound-recorder
<maco> you mean where large files don't play all the way?
<BUGabundo_work> all leave serious gaps between every 2 secs of playback/recording
<BUGabundo_work> no need for large files
<BUGabundo_work> I recorded 5 sec of mic audio and it sucks...
<maco> no, i don't. id guess something to do with buffering...
<maco> but as for that bug you mentioned before
<BUGabundo_work> had to use audacity to work
<maco> your issue is that your sound all went *poof*, right?
<BUGabundo_work> but then audacity doesn't playback
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> gets muted, yes
<BUGabundo_work> on every boot
<BUGabundo_work> if I hibernate (most) of the times its okay
<maco> oh...are you sure you have the same bug as the reporter?
<BUGabundo_work> okay
<BUGabundo_work> lets start from the begginnig
<BUGabundo_work> is this it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/296738?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 296738 in alsa-driver "[Jaunty] Sound no longer works after updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> oh, ok read further
<maco> the summary at the top isnt descriptive
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> maybe I should have opened a new bug ....
<BUGabundo_work> that bug is getting too confused
<BUGabundo_work> mine is very simple
<BUGabundo_work> sound muted after reboot!
<maco> reading the part where Kevin talks *other* than the top part, you make sense there
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> that's why I subsc to that bug
<maco> the part that is in desperate need of linebreaks didn't make sense ;)
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> edit the desc as you see fit
<BUGabundo_work> maco: I'll have to go have lunch or won't be back on time for work
<BUGabundo_work> see you in 50 min!
<BUGabundo_work> we'll discuss other sound bugs latter, okay?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: im going to bed soon. ill talk to you about this in the eastern us afternoon, k?
<BUGabundo_work> I'm here until 5pm GMT
<maco> ok
<maco> BUGabundo_work: i commented on the bug
<BUGabundo_work> I'll take a look maco
<BUGabundo_work> maco I added the debug info and a comment
<afflux> james_w: hi, just read your mail for the python3.0-predepends-issue
<afflux> james_w: is this an issue for -devel or for -motu? I'm not quite sure of the difference between these two lists ;)
<james_w> I would say -devel for this one
<james_w> while the package is in universe it will be in main sometime soon
<james_w> and this issue feels more like a -devel one anyway
<afflux> okay
<james_w> thanks afflux
<afflux> thank you
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> autch
<BUGabundo_work> ei bddebian don't give us scares like that!
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo_work> afinal kal era o pro aris?
<samuraipenguin> Hi guys.  question on bug 109289, which diff is being asked for?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109289 in naim "Naim returns erroneous error messages" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109289
<chrisccoulson> james_w - do you have a few minutes to talk about system-tools-backends?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: for you, anything :-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;) i've tried to catch seb128 on here too but i'm always on here too late i think
<chrisccoulson> i tried running it without an init script for a little while to see if it is something that could be considered for jaunty
<chrisccoulson> i tried constantly rebooting and then firing up one of the gnome-system-tools apps to see how reliable it was
<chrisccoulson> and i did get an error once unfortunately, although i can't repeat it now
<chrisccoulson> but the upgrade bug is actually fixed in jaunty by some other means, assuming the theory about it being started by the system bus is correct
<chrisccoulson> i thin you know which bug i'm talking about (sorry, i can't remember the bug number now)
<james_w> yeah, I remember
<chrisccoulson> bug 294389 is the one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294389 in system-tools-backends "package system-tools-backends 2.6.0-1ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294389
<james_w> if it's fixed, that's a good start
<james_w> and so we might as well keep the init script I guess, especially if you think it may cause a bug
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've proposed a patch for intrepid SRU. i just wanted to make sure you're aware that dropping the init script might not be a good idea straight away
<james_w> cool, thanks
<james_w> good to know
<chrisccoulson> although, i still think that shipping an init script and a DBUS service should be unnecessary. i don't think both are needed, and if gnome-system-tools fails when the backend doesn't exist, even when it gets started by DBUS, then that's probably a bug in g-s-t
<chrisccoulson> just looking at bug 301811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301811 in gnome-power-manager "Preferences/Power Management dialog wider than 1024 pixels with hungarian locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301811
<chrisccoulson> very odd. i'm failry sure it's not actually a gnome-power-manager bug
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any idea what might cause a locale-specific bug like that?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: isn't that from just having mammoth labels for those sliders?
<chrisccoulson> i've just tried it on my machine actually. there are 2 issues. issue 1 is the length of the labels. issue 2 is the length of the sliders also doubles with hungarian locale
<chrisccoulson> issue 2 might actually be a g-p-m bug, but i'm not sure
<james_w> ah, they double? odd
<chrisccoulson> it is a little odd. i think someone reported a similar locale specific issue against firefox a little while ago (all the input dialogs were really long with one locale), but i'm sure that bug was triaged against firefox itself
<BUGabundo> I'm at #pidgin trying to debug a memory leak
<BUGabundo> anybody here using pidgin (preferebly on 64bits) can check its memory usage on ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> VM and Resident Memory
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-25
<kees> can anyone reproduce this issue?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/299690
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 299690 in bash "shell scripts cannot run from bash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nhandler> kees: I couldn't reproduce it in jaunty
<nellery> kees: just tried and couldn't reproduce
<kees> okay, I'm not totally crazy then.  :)
<kees> thx :)
<chrisccoulson> i can't reproduce it either kees
<kees> I've just managed to get it via ssh'ing into a 64bit intrepid VM I have
<greg-g> interesting
<chrisccoulson> i got it too by SSH'ing in to my jaunty VM
<chrisccoulson> but it works if i run it locally
<dwg> RAOF: ping?
<RAOF> dwg: Pong?
<dwg> RAOF: I've now attached a debdiff for the bug I mentioned yesterday
<dwg> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opal/+bug/297123
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 297123 in opal "Incorrect (?) quoting means ekiga/libopal can't connect to some sip services" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Great.  Have you subscribed the appropriate sponsors team?
<dwg> RAOF: uh.. how do I do that?
<RAOF> Click the "Subscribe someone else" button, and subscibe eithen 'ubuntu-main-sponsors' or 'ubuntu-universe-sponsors', depending on whether opal is in main or universe.
<dwg> RAOF: ok done.  but.. shouldnt
<dwg> that happen automatically?
<dwg> after all, isn't the point of a bug tracking system that the people who should be looking at bugs find out about them?
<Elbrus> where should comments/questions about wiki pages go? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates)
<Elbrus> dwg: that's why you (or some triager...) should direct information to the appropriate person by subsribing them.
<Elbrus> s/subsribing/subscribing
<dwg> Elbrus: hrm, I see
<dwg> Elbrus: first I knew I was a triager...
<Elbrus> I am having problems on deciding what I should do with a bug that I am watching as involves several bugs. bug 260464 and bug 275688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260464 in fpc "fp-units-gtk2 has undefined references due to GtkFileSystemError removal from GTK" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275688 in fpc "Please sync fpc 2.2.2-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275688
<Elbrus> both are set to fix-commited
<Elbrus> but the sync of the latter reintroduced the first bug.
<Elbrus> solution (and patch) are available
<Elbrus> should I change the first one back to confirmed?
<Elbrus> the patch against the 2.2.2-4 source are available in the 275688 report
<Elbrus> s/are/is
<Elbrus> anybody has an idea about the question I asked an hour ago? about bug 260464 and bug 275688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260464 in fpc "fp-units-gtk2 has undefined references due to GtkFileSystemError removal from GTK" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275688 in fpc "Please sync fpc 2.2.2-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275688
 * Elbrus feels alone on this channel
<danbhfive> Elbrus: are you asking a question about packaging?
<Elbrus> danbhfive: more about handeling the status of the bugs
<Elbrus> but is related to my help for SRU of fpc
<dholbach> good morning
<Hew> dholbach: good afternoon
<dholbach> hi Hew
<Pfiffer> bug 301458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301458 in xorg-server "Rhythmbox bug make gdm restarting !!!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301458
<Pfiffer> So for something like bug 301942, what should I do? I can't just ignore his suggestion, but I can't really do anything with it either. Should I just mark it as invalid/incomplete and move on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301942 in gedit "When I am in gedit ctr-t does not do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301942
<jmarsden> Pfiffer: If you want to get serious about that bug, it is really about hotkey consistency across multiple apps, so write up something about that, look for any standards for such hotkeys and link to them?  Should most or all GUI apps use a consistent set of ctrl-key shortcuts?  It's not a bad idea...
<jmarsden> It's probably a wishlist bug for consistency, really.
<Pfiffer> Yeah, thats what I figured, just wasn't sure what the appropriate course of action was.
<Pfiffer> Although I do kinda wanna go mess around with the gedit code and see if I can make it soctrl-t does open a new tab.
<jmarsden> I'd research further, see if there are other similar bugs already in LP, maybe set to wishlist...
<Pfiffer> Then up a patch or something.
<Pfiffer> Alright, thanks.
<jmarsden> :-)  You could do that, but that's not really solving the underlying issue IMO
<Pfiffer> mhm, more like just grudgingly doing what the guy wants.
<jmarsden> I guess.  Maybe change its title to something like "ctrl-key shortcuts in gedit - are inconsistent with those in FF"
<jmarsden> I'm not sure how far to go with the whole idea...
<jmarsden> If you just patch for ctrl-t, next you'll get requests for otehr hotkeys too... could be a neverending stream of such requests... so I think there has to be some sort of standard??
<maco> jmarsden: oh oh i vote in favor of consistent hotkey usage!
<jmarsden> maco: As long as you don't have to implement it across all apps, right? ;)
<maco> jmarsden: all official gnome apps should have consistent hotkeys. it *should* be in the HIG, but i doubt it is.
<maco> there should be a list of ones that are standard
<jmarsden> OK, I *knew* there should be a standard for that somewhere... it would be a "Good Thing" TM to follow it... but maybe that turns one little tiny bug into a huge piece of work for multiple developers...
<maco> ctrl+n for new, ctrl+v for paste, ctrl+c for copy, ctrl+x for cut, ctrl+p for paste are already de-facto standard
<maco> but if its a real usability problem desktop-wide, it should be addressed
<maco> it's not really a lot of work to change a handful of default hotkeys
<maco> assuming you're not telling one person to change all the hotkeys in all the gnome apps by themself
<jmarsden> Yes.  SO it comes down to who will do all those little patches :-)  ctrl-t for a new tab doesn't seem like a bad idea to me, but I have no idea if there is a standard for that or not.
<Pfiffer> maco: ctrl+p _and_ ctrl+v for paste? :P
<maco> Pfiffer: i meant ctrl+p for print haha
<maco> oops
<Pfiffer> heh
<maco> that seems to be standard...but then gnome-terminal uses standard+shift for all its' stuff because of ctrl+c being an interrupt
<Pfiffer> I am rather fond of shift+insert being paste.
<maco> oh, ctrl+o and ctrl+s and ctrl+a are also very standard
<maco> oh thats one i just learned this summer. it didn't seem convenient due to hand-span
<Pfiffer> Just seems to be habit now.
<jmarsden> http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/input-keyboard.html#standard-shortcuts
<maco> shift+insert is available throughout X though, isnt it?
<Pfiffer> I'm not actually sure, I just assumed magic.
<maco> woah, i thought the alt+left/right/up/down and ctrl+l were just firefox things
<maco> so apparently there is a standard keyboard shortcut list
<jmarsden> And that standard says ctrl-p means "Print the current document", so using it for paste might give yu a big surprise one day ;)
<maco> jmarsden: yeah yeah it was a typo
<jmarsden> Anyway, that should be enough for Pfiffer to get started adding a decent comment to this bug about gedit.
<jmarsden> Since ctrl-t is not in the standard, maybe we could answer this request by pointing to the standard list and saying it's not in there??  Then it could be closed as invalid??
<maco> or forward it to gnome as "should be in the HIG"
<maco> the HIG hasn't had a revision, as far as i know, since 2002, though
<jmarsden> Isn't that URL I posted a subsection of the HIG in some sense, per its URL path??
<maco> yes it is
<maco> i'm saying we could request that the HIG be revised to include ctrl+t
<maco> but i dont know how likely it is to get a response, since i dont think the HIG is revised very often
<jmarsden> Oh, I see.  Yes, maybe.  Back in 2002 there may not have been many tabbed apps out there.
<maco> exactly
<maco> being a common feature, adding ctrl+t, ctrl+tab, and ctrl+shift+tab might be a good idea nowadays
<maco> oh ctrl+tab and ctrl+shift+tab are already taken :-/
<maco> they replace tab and shift+tab for navigating widgets by keyboard when the current widget will accept a tab as input
<maco> then again, in most gtk apps, switching tabs is done by tabbing to the tab (ok then...) and hitting the arrow key...i think
<maco> jmarsden: i'm going to bring it up on the gnome usability mailing list
<jmarsden> Go for it.  Worth a try.
<maco> ok, sent a mail off to them. we'll see
<maco> hi thekorn
<BUGabundo_work> oh hi maco
<maco> hihi
<BUGabundo_work> give me just a sec while I *kill* some kdepim dev
<BUGabundo_work> and I'll get back to you, to debug sound
<thekorn> hi maco, BUGabundo_work
<thekorn> hi all :)
<BUGabundo_work> hi thekorn
<BUGabundo_work> can you guys believe that now, my font size in kmail is UBBER small?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: its beyond my knowledge. you need crimsun. he says he doesn't think it's the drivers, but it'd be easiest to debug if he had physical access...which i guess means get someone to bring a laptop to UDS or find someone in the maryland/virginia/dc area with the issue to push him on it haha
<BUGabundo_work> I'll have to check what package upgrade changed that
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> I'm in Portugal, so I can't make it
<Hobbsee> maco: or even just hand out a shell account?
<BUGabundo_work> but I'm not the only one on that bug...
<maco> Hobbsee: for a sound issue?
<BUGabundo_work> eheh sound over ssh
<BUGabundo_work> that would be nice
<BUGabundo_work> actualy sound would work
<Hobbsee> maco: "can hear sound"  "can't hear sound"
<BUGabundo_work> but sound debug, aint
<Hobbsee> could do.
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: last time I was debuging NM with asac like that over pastebin and IRC, I ended up giving him and VPN account on our company server
<BUGabundo_work> it was much faster!
<maco> he said removing the ~/.pulse *might* only be fixing by re-initializing the mixers rather than it actually being a pulse issue...i'm being very "might" because my memory is crappy
 * BUGabundo_work open mutt with lastest updates to check for kdepim/fonts updates
<BUGabundo_work> maco removing .pa doesn't solve it
<BUGabundo_work> I tried it last night and today I got a muted controls again
<maco> oh? for some people removing ~/.pulse after login had the same effect as manually unmuting them all
<maco> but they did say they had to redo it after each login because it was always recreated
 * BUGabundo_work sees an akonadi update... might be it
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: wouldn't surprise me!
<BUGabundo_work> HGTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<BUGabundo_work> f@Ck
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284808
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284808 in linux "laptop hibernates without apparent reason" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> I can't use my laptop like this
<BUGabundo_work> writing on it, and it just goes under after 30 min
<maco> O_o
<BUGabundo_work> who takes a look over GPM??
<BUGabundo_work> I need to debug that MF better
<BUGabundo_work> maco: do you think that the clicks on gnome-sound-recorder are related to the ones in VLC?
<BUGabundo_work> maco https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295519
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 295519 in vlc "vlc sound has glitchs" [Undecided,New]
<bernhard> test
<bernhard> wow, no instructions to login to irc on launchpad
<bernhard> but i did it somehow
<dholbach> bernhard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: any idea what's the package that contains gnome-sound-recorder?
<bernhard> I couldn't talk here if I wouldn't have succeded in logging in, could I?
<bernhard> but my first time in here
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% which gnome-sound-recorder                              7:38PM
<Hobbsee> /usr/bin/gnome-sound-recorder
<bernhard> how do I switch off the system messages?
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% dpkg -S /usr/bin/gnome-sound-recorder                   7:38PM
<Hobbsee> gnome-media: /usr/bin/gnome-sound-recorder
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: ^
<BUGabundo_work> bernhard: fill free to visit #help and #ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: you're welcome
<BUGabundo_work> I keep forgeting about using -S
<Hobbsee> ;)
<BUGabundo_work> I need to make a reminder of that on my useful command file
<bernhard> if I connect to #help then I get to #freenode, is that normal?
<BUGabundo_work> I guess bernhard
<BUGabundo_work> haven't been there in yearssss
<BUGabundo_work> I've been using IRC since 1994
<BUGabundo_work> maco so that's up to date
<bernhard> but if I enter #ubuntu-bugs I get to #ubuntu-bugs
<bernhard> I have some questions about irc.ubuntu.com. can I ask them here?
<bernhard> or in help?
<BUGabundo_work> can you help me triage audacity playback prob?
<BUGabundo_work> bernhard: this is and channel for ubuntu bugs support
<BUGabundo_work> most probably its not here, where you should be asking
<BUGabundo_work> but since you are a noob here, sure fire it way... but only one question!
<bernhard> well, how do I even get to #help? As I said, if I connect to #help, then I get to freenode
<BUGabundo_work> the irc sintax for opening channels is: /join #CHANNELNAME
<BUGabundo_work> maybe #help is an alias for freenode... sometimes IRC Admins do stuff like that
<bernhard> i just use the pidgin dialog
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: yeah, it would be.
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: maybe #linux was what you were thinking of
<maco> bernhard: irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net are the same thing
<bernhard> aha, this answers my first question, maco
<bernhard> :)
<BUGabundo_work> maco why do regular users (withou QA hats) change LP bugs states!! its messs up the workflow
<BUGabundo_work> some user just confirmed 296738 on every package!
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: because they don't know better, and think that pepole might look at it the quicker they fiddle.
<BUGabundo_work> grr
<Hobbsee> er, that people might look at it quicker, the more they fiddle
<maco> BUGabundo_work: i saw. confirmed is one of those "let's debate whether we need this or not" statuse
<BUGabundo_work> will some dev/QA take a look at it, and set the proper state, please
<Hobbsee> maco: afaik, they're killing it.
 * Hobbsee wonders what the point of introducing triaged was, a year or so ago, to go and kill triaged now, but that's another issue...
<Hobbsee> er, s/triaged/confirmed/ for the second
<maco> bug 296738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296738 in pulseaudio "[Jaunty] Sound muted on boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296738
<BUGabundo_work> I'm at a mist
<BUGabundo_work> not sure if I should file a bug against akonadi so close to the release of a new snapshot
<BUGabundo_work> devs won't even read it, due to work load
<BUGabundo_work> and it might be fixed upstream
<BUGabundo_work> (#kontact is sleeping at this hour)
<maco> BUGabundo_work: after you boot and login, are the channels both muted AND set to 0?
<Hobbsee> if you do at all, file it upstream
<BUGabundo_work> DUH
<BUGabundo_work> found it
<BUGabundo_work> some how it enabled Fixed Font
<maco> BUGabundo_work: crimsun's asking for specifics
<BUGabundo_work> maco all but Master and PCM
<BUGabundo_work> where is crimsun?
<maco> all but master and pcm are set to 0 and muted?
<BUGabundo_work> on another #?
<BUGabundo_work> yes
<maco> he's 5 feet away from me
<maco> that's after login, right?
<BUGabundo_work> the bug mentions that
<BUGabundo_work> after boot
<maco> but boot and then login, right?
<BUGabundo_work> log out, login doesn't change the sound volume
<Hobbsee> maco: say hi to crimsun for me?
<BUGabundo_work> if it was manually unmutted it stays like that
<BUGabundo_work> maco I can reboot, stop at gdm and check alsamixergui -c 0
<maco> if you reboot, go to a TTY, and check alsamixer -c0, what are the mixers doing? and is there sound at gdm?
<maco> Hobbsee: kk
<BUGabundo_work> I need to test that scenario maco
<BUGabundo_work> just a sec
<maco> ok
<BUGabundo_work> or better yet 30 sec
<BUGabundo_work> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/
<maco> he says you can do amixer -c0 instead and pastebin that
<maco> so um, do that as amixer -c0 > amixer.out
<maco> and then pastebin it once you get into gnome
<BUGabundo_work> or pastebinit
<maco> so i can read it out loud to him
 * BUGabundo_work disables GDM autologin and reboots
<BUGabundo_work> [OT] so anyone here believes what Mark said about 15 sec boots?
<BUGabundo_work> humm maco that's going to take a bit longger! system got stuck on poweroff... nothing helpful on TTY
 * BUGabundo_work does an hard reboot/ powercycle
<maco> ah you just reminded me of a bug i need to file and then attempt to fix
<BUGabundo_work> when alt+sysrq+REISUB doenst work does it mean the kernel stop answering?
<maco> i prefer to do it in the opposite order though, for the sake of getting practice
<maco> yes
 * BUGabundo_work reachs GDM, switchs to TTY2
<BUGabundo_work> all controls are at 0,   other them master
<maco> can you send that to a file and pastebin it?
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76726
 * BUGabundo_work starts gmd
<BUGabundo_work> brb... need to help an user send a big file
<maco> BUGabundo_work: on shutdown, where did it hang? did gdm shut down? crimsun says it might be related
<BUGabundo_work> maco on the sentece: [insert some seconds here] the system will reboot now
<BUGabundo_work> duh
<BUGabundo_work> forgot to change alsamixer controls on TTY to see if they would be kept on GDM
<maco> are you using gnome, kde, or xfce on that computer?
<maco> or did you tell it to reboot from the cli?
<mahfouz> test
<maco> BUGabundo_work: ^
<mahfouz> test
<maco> yes, you're here
<mahfouz> thx
<maco> BUGabundo_work: are you using gnome?
<BUGabundo_work> back
<BUGabundo_work> maco gnome
<BUGabundo_work> I used the FUSA icon
<BUGabundo_work> maco I told you I was going out... lol no need to test my nick! but now I'm back... at least until someone else call for me
<maco> ah didnt see that
<mahfouz> a technical question: where is libgnutls13? It's not in the repos anymore
<Hobbsee> has been replaced by libgnutls26
<mahfouz> If I try to install liferea from debget.net it asks for libgnutls13
<mahfouz> what to do?
<Hobbsee> mail getdeb, and ask them to update their packages.  Oh, and don't use getdeb.
<mahfouz> why not?
<maco> ok, reboot, go to tty, use alsamixer to fix the volume settings. then do "sudo -i" then "PULSE_INTERNAL=0 alsactl store" then login check that it's the same, reboot check that it's the same
 * Hobbsee has seen a couple of getdeb'd systems that are broken.
<mahfouz> I see, but they have newer packages very often
<Hobbsee> which required reinstalls
<mahfouz> then I should mail ubuntu and ask them to update some packages: e.g. the geany 0.15, new liferea version etc
 * BUGabundo_work rebooting
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BUGabundo_work> mahfouz: file bugs on Launchpad if the version before freeze is really olde
<mahfouz> what is !backports
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: for non-development release?
<maco> mahfouz: ubottu just told you
<BUGabundo_work> other then that, you have to use backports
<Hobbsee> mahfouz: the line of text ubottu just wrote
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: if there is a package that is not being mantained in MOTU, aint filling a bug on LP the correct procedure?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: believe so
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: it is.  However, it won't directly solve mahfouz's problem - or at least, won'tfor a few months.
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<mahfouz> is backports the same as partner repos?
<BUGabundo_work> but that's another prob
<maco> no
<maco> partner is for closed source stuff that's for-pay, usually
<maco> like Parallels
<BUGabundo_work> its the "teach them to fish and they won't be hungry anymore" dilema
<BUGabundo_work> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mahfouz> one is archive.ubuntu.com other is archive.canonical.com. they are different?
<BUGabundo_work> check this links mahfouz
<mahfouz> thx
<BUGabundo_work> maco alsamixer done. now to do that other command
 * BUGabundo_work logging in 
<mahfouz> so is geany 0.15 in the backports? Does anybody know?
<BUGabundo_work> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BUGabundo_work> check for your self
<BUGabundo_work> or at Launchpad
<mahfouz> aha
<maco> geany 0.15 is not packaged yet
<maco> even jaunty is still 0.14
<maco> it's not in debian sid yet
<maco> must be VERY new
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> maco humm stupid result
<maco> it is in experimental...
<BUGabundo_work> the controls I change are set
<mahfouz> geany 0.15 is packaged in getdeb.net
<maco> BUGabundo_work: explain?
<BUGabundo_work> BUT... still muted
<maco> BUGabundo_work: and after reboot? oh you forgot to hit M to unmute?
<BUGabundo_work> did I forget to unmute them on alsamixer?
<BUGabundo_work> maybe
<mahfouz> I apt downloaded geany 0.15 from getdeb
<maco> ok well reboot and see if the volume controls you set are kept this time
<BUGabundo_work> yeah I forgot to unmute
<BUGabundo_work> but at least it did change
<BUGabundo_work> rebooting again
<mahfouz> geany should get more attention: more powerful than gedit and just as fast
 * BUGabundo_work thinks  he is lucky to have two machines to help debug
<BUGabundo_work> never heard of it until now mahfouz
<BUGabundo_work> gedit does the job great
<BUGabundo_work> maco: looking at alsamixer everything back to 0
<BUGabundo_work> except master and PCM
<mahfouz> hope you will hear more of it in the future :)
<BUGabundo_work> mahfouz: official site link?
<mahfouz> btw, are the backports you are talking about the same as "Unsupported updates (intrepid backports)" in system sources?
<mahfouz> geany.org
<mahfouz> if you only do text files, gedit is fine of course, but if you like something between gedit and emacs for coding, then geany is great
<BUGabundo_work> mahfouz: did you read the links I gave you ?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: repeat the new settings, sudo -i, store routine, then do amixer -c0 and check that they're listed as what you set
<maco> mahfouz: yes, same thing
<mahfouz> aha, thx
<BUGabundo_work> slower maco
<BUGabundo_work> sudo -i, and now what?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: have you modified the init.d/alsa-utils script at all?
<mahfouz> yes, Bugabundo, but I think i can just enable the backports by checking the appropr box in synaptic
<BUGabundo_work> not that I rembember
<mahfouz> that's the easiest
<maco> BUGabundo_work: nevermind, you did that same test by logging into gdm before
<BUGabundo_work> sorry maco?
<mahfouz> Bugabundo, can we call you bug?
<mahfouz> your nick is too longs
<BUGabundo_work> use TAB for autocomplete mahfouz
<maco> BUGabundo_work: uh, ok so to see if you've changed that file at all, can you install debsums, then run "debsums -c alsa-utils"?
<mahfouz> BUGabundo_work: wow great
<BUGabundo_work> it would be very bad to call me 'bug' on a bug channel
<BUGabundo_work> plus I would not get a ping on my nick
<mahfouz> you are right BUGabundo_work it works tab works for BUGabundo_work, BUGabundo_work
<maco> BUGabundo_work: if it gives no output, you have the default file
<mahfouz> lol
<BUGabundo_work> stop it mahfouz
<mahfouz> just testing
<BUGabundo_work> there are people here working
<mahfouz> I'm also working my way into irc
 * BUGabundo_work installing debsums
<BUGabundo_work> use #help for that mahfouz
<mahfouz> i am in #help
<mahfouz> I was forwarded
<BUGabundo_work> I wonder why
<mahfouz> dunno
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: because they forwarded it ages ago
<BUGabundo_work> because you won't shut up?
<mahfouz> anyway, I'll play around a little bit with the backports, thx for your help
<BUGabundo_work> maco no output
<maco> doh, debsums doesn't recognize that file
<maco> hrm how do we see if it's been changed...
<BUGabundo_work> remove it . purge it, install again?
<maco> that could work...no idea what other stuff it might try to remove in the process though
<BUGabundo_work> I'll just check the list of removed files later
<BUGabundo_work> plus I have bzr of /etc
<BUGabundo_work> so do I remove alsa utils?
 * BUGabundo_work has his finger right on Enter
<BUGabundo_work> maco ping
<maco> sure, you can try purging it and just ya know, if it wants to remove everything, you can stop
<maco> or you can make a list to reinstall afterward...
<maco> since youll be reinstalling it after the purge
<BUGabundo_work> humm removing also fusa gdm, gdm-guest-session and gdm themes
<BUGabundo_work> who would thought gdm depeded on alsa
<maco> login sounds?
<maco> *shrug*
<maco> if you want to just reinstall those after the experiment, you can
<maco> i assume the jaunty system isnt a production system
<BUGabundo_work> "unable to contact DBus session: org.freedesktop.org.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed"!
<BUGabundo_work> humm its not a production system
<BUGabundo_work> but it is my laptop
<BUGabundo_work> the one I use to read all my email
 * BUGabundo_work installing back removed packages
<maco> did you purge already?
<maco> or only remove?
<maco> because those'll bring it back
<BUGabundo_work> purge
<maco> so you want to purge before reinstalling them
<maco> ok
<BUGabundo_work> woot /etc bzr 100th commit lol
<maco> and then reboot again and see if the "clean" alsa-utils script makes a difference
<BUGabundo_work> rebooting
<maco> kk
<mahfouz> can i bring attention to another bug?
<mahfouz> which is pretty serious imho
<mahfouz> about emerald-theme-manager
<mahfouz> it's totally unstable, crashes after a few operations with 100% CPU
<mahfouz> did anybody else experience this
<BUGabundo_work> maco alsamixer -c 0 still show all controls muted
<maco> and volumes are all 0?
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<maco> mahfouz: which is why upstream doesn't support it anymore
<BUGabundo_work> with the exception of master and pcm
<mahfouz> aha, so is there a replacement for emerald?
<BUGabundo_work> any more ideas?
<maco> mahfouz: uh, use gtk-window-decorator or kde-window-decorator
<maco> we tried to get rid of emerald because it's totally dead upstream
<mahfouz> gtk, I'm on gnome
<maco> users started a revolution :P
<mahfouz> no jokes, BUGabundo_work doesnt like them :)
<maco> upstream says they may write a replacement that isn't total spaghetti code someday, but for now, use the decorators that can use metacity and kwin themes
<mahfouz> what about beryl?
<maco> dead for a year
<maco> it merged back with compiz at least a year ago
<mahfouz> aha, but can i use kwin on gnome? I thought this was for kde
<mahfouz> kde4
<BUGabundo_work> replaced with compiz fusion
<maco> yeah it is for kde
<maco> so metacity or kwin, for respectively gnome and kde
<mahfouz> aha
<maco> if you use gnome, use metacity themes with gtk-window-decorator and compiz
<mahfouz> i was wondering why nobody is interested in the emerald-theme-manager problem, there is still so many people running emerlad
<BUGabundo_work> maco will u, or do you wish me to update the bug with all this tests?
<mahfouz> emerald
<maco> BUGabundo_work: i was typing it up already
<BUGabundo_work> okay
<maco> mahfouz: i think we're hoping people realize that "no longer being developed" + freakishly unstable means they should give up
<mahfouz> but what about compiz? will it remain the default wm for ubuntu in the future?
<maco> at least, that's what i'm hoping
<BUGabundo_work> now to report kdepim bug
<maco> yes, but compiz uses metacity and kwin themes and has for...umm...ever
<mahfouz> hmm, I'm confused, I thought I have to choose between metacity and compiz
<maco> emerald was part of beryl back when it existed, and then beryl went away, emerald stopped being developed, and frankly, i dont think its very compatible with current compiz because it seems less stable now than it was with beryl
<maco> you can use metacity *themes* in compiz
<mahfouz> I thought  metacity and compiz contradict each other
<mahfouz> aha
<mahfouz> So i can use the metacity themes from gnome-look in compiz
<maco> yep
<maco> that's what compiz defaults to doing
<mahfouz> aha, i didnt know that
<maco> note we don't install emerald by default but compiz works just fine and has decorations by default
<maco> that's the point of gtk-window-manager
<maco> er
<BUGabundo_work> its funny to read fusionicon
<maco> gtk-window-decorator
<BUGabundo_work> it shows: Compiz, Metacity, kwin
<BUGabundo_work> it used to show emerald
<maco> emerald wouldve been in decorator, not manager, though
<BUGabundo_work> but aint metacity the decorator too?
<maco> metacity is a window manager with a built-in decorator that has no separate name
<maco> compiz is more modular
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<maco> it's the window manager, and then it can use a few different decorators (emerald, gtk-window-decorator, kde-window-decorator)
<BUGabundo_work> and then we wonder why noobs ask what is the diference between GDM , metacity, nautilus....
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> MSFT at least uses only one... ROFL Explorer
<maco> yeah, i think i need to type up a blog post while i'm on the train home on wednesday
<maco> i was going to make a linux glossary at one point...
<BUGabundo_work> hehehe
<BUGabundo_work> brb
 * BUGabundo_work asks maco to start opening his copy of audacity
<maco> BUGabundo_work: that hang on shutdown thing....that happen often or was that a fluke?
<bernhard> ok, i killed myself by trying to switch wm's, guess you noticed my absence
<maco> BUGabundo_work: ok i just thought of another test (crimsun's asleep) to see if alsactl restore is working.  assuming i understand this right, you should be able to change things in alsamixer, do that PULSE_INTERNAL... thing, look at /var/lib/alsa/asound.state and confirm that the settings are saved (reading through, should be fairly obvious if the volumes you set were kept)
<maco> er, to see if store is working
<maco> you could also pastebin that file if you want me to check it
<maco> then, i think, the PULSE_INTERNAL... thing but with "restore" instead of "store" followed by checking the mixer should tell you if restore read the asound.state file properly
<maco> so that should test both writing the file and reading it
<maco> macd_: oh oh, ready to be accidentally pinged? :P
<bernhard> if i may ask again: it seems you install the metacity themes the same way you would install a gtk theme. So what's the difference?
<maco> gtk themes control colors and such on buttons and test and background of windows
<maco> metacity controls the window borders
<bernhard> aha
<maco> s/test/text/
<bernhard> btw, I just posted a bug on gtk themes recently: if I delete them in gnome-appearence, then there is still something in /.themes
<bernhard> which can cause problems
<bernhard> if I reinstall for example
<maco> thats an interesting one because youd want it to remove them if in ~/.themes but not if in /usr/share/themes/ or wherever it is, since other users might want to use the theme
<bernhard> I once had a problem with reinstalling a theme because the old folder was still there and it clashed with the new one
<maco> it should just overwrite...
<bernhard> I always have to delete .themes/theme-xyz manually
<bernhard> that's no good
<BUGabundo_work> back
<maco> BUGabundo_work: rehi
<maco> can you try that stuff?
<BUGabundo_work> uff
<BUGabundo_work> let me breath 1st
<maco> haha
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> I'm on my Desktop
<BUGabundo_work> can I do those changes here?
<BUGabundo_work> or do I need to reboot and go to TTYs
<BUGabundo_work> ?
<maco> desktop's fine
<maco> i think, by using alsactl in that way, you're mimicking what happens during shutdown and boot...except for the driver unload/reload part. which i dont *think* has an impact
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> so now what?
<BUGabundo_work> step by step
<BUGabundo_work> or do you want to use help-assisnt?
<BUGabundo_work> https://launchpad.net/remote-help-assistant
<BUGabundo_work> maco ping
<maco> im looking at that
<maco> never seen it before
<maco> guess we could try it
<maco> an SSH connection would also work
<maco> BUGabundo_work: ?
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<maco> hi
<BUGabundo_work> but with RHA I can see you at work
<maco> ok
<BUGabundo_work> and I can't fire another hole on the entreprise network
<maco> haha
<maco> ok...well can RHA get out?
<BUGabundo_work> lets try it
<BUGabundo_work> I've been waiting for a chance to use it for months
<maco> oh i need to forward a port
<BUGabundo_work> do you ?
<maco> um, do you know which port?
<maco> yes
<BUGabundo_work> I thought it would be P-2-S-2-p
<maco> because you'll be setting up a reverse tunnel, essentially
<maco> like it'll go out of your network (outbound usually not blocked after all) and then coming to me for me to look into the VNC
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<maco> i'm NATed, and the page you linked says so
<maco> i need to figure out what port to forward
<BUGabundo_work> humm let me see if I can punch a hole on a REALLY HI port
<BUGabundo_work> without needing to restart router or ISA server
<BUGabundo_work> I hope it allows us to choose the port on the receiver side
<maco> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> 65001       65534 are port fw to my laptop
<BUGabundo_work> need your IP
<maco> looking...
<BUGabundo_work> sorry... dint meant to keep you awake so late
<maco> BUGabundo_work: pm
<maco> heh yeah its almost 6 am here
<BUGabundo_work> sorry about that!
<BUGabundo_work> ROFL
<BUGabundo_work> it crashed!
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> generated a error log
<BUGabundo_work> so I guess that's not our best option
<BUGabundo_work> I'll change vinagre to listen on those ports
<BUGabundo_work> I should have thought of that 1st
<maco> uh, i dont know what port to forward on my end though
<BUGabundo_work> never mind that
<BUGabundo_work> I punched an hole on the router fw
<BUGabundo_work> change MY vinagre to user 65005
<maco> yeah, but i'm NATed too so it matters on my end as well, i think
<bernhard1> hey guys, I registered a nick today and now it's taken by somebody else, how can it happen?
<bernhard1> do i have to register another one?
<BUGabundo_work> bernhard1: is that refering to IRC?
<bernhard1> yes
<bernhard1> I registered mahfouz, even got a confirming email and now it wouldnt let me log in because there is another person with that nick
<BUGabundo_work> IT YOU dude
<bernhard1> no!
<BUGabundo_work> and ask that on #help... NOT HERE
<BUGabundo_work> just use gost
<bernhard1> this is #help
<bernhard1> it's really a different user
<bernhard1> I know that you dont want to help me BUGabundo_work but maybe somebody else can
<bernhard1> this is the #help channel and i was forwarded
<bernhard1> ok?
<BUGabundo_work> no it is not
<hacktick> :)
<bernhard1> well, then there is no help channel
<bernhard1> I tried #help and was forwarded
<bernhard1> On launchpad.net they say that there are SO many helpful people here on #ubuntu-bugs and all I get is BUGabundo_work
<bernhard1> sorry dude, but I'm only looking for help
<BUGabundo_work> ehehe
<BUGabundo_work> because I'm the only one that still replies to you
<BUGabundo_work> stop nagging people here
<BUGabundo_work> go here you are meant to be
<BUGabundo_work> ok?
<BUGabundo_work> bye
<bernhard1> I am meant to be where?
<hacktick> bernhard1: I am redirected tp #freenode after typing /j #help
<hacktick> *to
<bernhard1> see? other people share my experience
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: I think you could be a bit more friendly.
<bernhard1> I really had a funny experience today, no aliens or something but duplicity of irc accounts: I registered my name and now I cannot login because somebody else has this nick already. How can it happen
<james_w> bernhard1: did you ask your question in #freenode?
<james_w> they will be far more expert at IRC than the average in here
<bernhard1> OK, I'll try freenode
<MAINERROR> does it work now?
<BUGabundo_work> hacktick: I know! I try to be helpful but when you say the same thing 4/5/6 times
<BUGabundo_work> and the other person doenst listen, it sucks
<mahfouz> I listened, but there was not much coherent stuff coming from you, lol
<BUGabundo_work> besides I tried it on my side and I could be enter #help/#freenode just fine
 * BUGabundo_work puts mahfouz on the ignore list LOL
<mahfouz> haha
<BUGabundo_work> now that's funny
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> I can't scare me everyday bddebian
<bddebian> :)
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: to put in portuguese: as vezes é melhor calar a boca.
<BUGabundo_work> e as vezes é preciso as pessoas abrirem os olhos e perceberem o q estao a fazel mal
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: the name of this channel contains the word ubuntu.
<hacktick> you dont have to be rude to open their eyes.
<BUGabundo_work> lets move along! I guess mahfouz learned something today
<BUGabundo_work> I'm sorry
<BUGabundo_work> I ddint meant to be rude
<BUGabundo_work> I tried to help him
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: maybe you could learn something today, too :)
<BUGabundo_work> he kept hiting the same key
<BUGabundo_work> I was going death
<BUGabundo_work> every body learns something every day
<BUGabundo_work> is bug-buddy working fine?
<BUGabundo_work> using bug-buddy --package PACKAGE pops up a message saying it doesnt know where to send a bug !
<SyL> can anybody else here install the "isns" to install package?
<SyL> I'm trying to make sure it is a bug is all
<chrisccoulson> i can't try at the moment, as I'm doing some upgrades. is there a bug number?
<bdmurray> SyL: something like bug 245898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245898 in isns "isns fails to config with dpkg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245898
<SyL> checking
<chrisccoulson> isns - i think i can see the problem with isns already
<chrisccoulson> the "restart" will fail if isns was not already running, because "--oknodo" is not passed to start-stop-daemon in the init script
<chrisccoulson> i think
<SyL> well, debian lenny uses the same thing, but they aren't friendly...
<chrisccoulson> that was directed at SyL (not isns, which is the name of the source package)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and reproduce it in a second
<chrisccoulson> reproduced
<chrisccoulson> SyL - would you mind forwarding to debian? I can then finish the triage for you if you like
<SyL> sure... I'm guessing it's from their repo?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the package comes from debian. the error is with the init script, which debian is the upstream provider of
<chrisccoulson> basically, "restart" and "stop" will always fail if isnsd was not already running. "start" will always fail if isnsd is already running
<SyL> chrisccoulson: ok, 2nd question, is there a quick easy fix for me in the mean time?
<SyL> ah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, to stop the error from your package manager, run "sudo invoke-rc.d isns start" and then "sudo dpkg --configure isns". this will allow the package install to complete successfully
<SyL> is that for anything that has a service starting?
<chrisccoulson> anything that installs a init script in /etc/init.d
<SyL> whoa...
<SyL> you just saved me like a week and a half of work!
<SyL> thank you!
<chrisccoulson> np
<SyL> chrisccoulson: weird... same error
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, should work.
<SyL> hrm... in the init.d/isns file there is a whole line for start and stop instead of just using the start and stop there
<SyL> got it...
<SyL> chrisccoulson: thanks again! http://highbridnation.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/motivational-posters-funny-082.jpg
<chrisccoulson> is anyone here having difficulty accessing a console in jaunty? ctrl+alt+f1 just gives a garbled screen
<joumetal> not me. does it also happen without usplash?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't happen without usplash. i ask because i'm triaging a bug with the same problem
<chrisccoulson> i'm just not sure which package to assign it too
<chrisccoulson> usplash hasn't been update in jaunty yet, so it must be something else
<joumetal> it's also hard to choose package to bug 295203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295203 in ubuntu "Swap not mounting after install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295203
<chrisccoulson> not sure
<bdmurray> it would have been nice if the original reporter had some references
<chrisccoulson> you should ask them how they installed it i think (live CD / alternate CD?). then ask them to attach their fstab (from the fresh install), as well as the output of blkid and vol_id for the swap partition
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - yes, it would be nice if people used references. i came across another bug this evening where the reporter claims people are experiencing (and discussing) it on the forums, but didn't provide a link and i can't find any such thread
<bdmurray> perhaps its somehow related to bug 66637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66637 in util-linux "After running mkswap, swap space is discarded, system fails to hibernate (invalid swap signature)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66637
<bdmurray> jibel: regarding bug 294134 is there an sru for Intrepid for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294134 in update-manager "upgrade 8.10 tool failes because it cannot calculate upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294134
<jibel> bdmurray: no there isn't. I don't know why this regex was added in hardy and I wanted to talk with mvo about it.
<bdmurray> jibel: okay it seems like something that might be worth fixing.  By the way it looks like you've been doing lots of work on update-manager's new bug count!  http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/update-manager/plots/update-manager-3month-new.png
<jibel> bdmurray: just some housecleaning. Many fixed items, duplicates, wishlist reports, ...
<jibel> With so much noise it's hard to focus on real issues.
<bdmurray> Yes, thanks for helping to clean house!  Have you learned anything that could go on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager?
<jibel> yes, the non-bug part could be improved with informations about more general upgrade problems : corrupted archive, broken indexes, ... I haven't found resources about it on the wiki
<jibel> and maybe a few words about assigning to right package because update-manager is a catch all package.
<jibel> it's late here. See you tomorrow
<uriahheep> ello
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-26
<pckchem> quiet tonight
<Elbrus> Question of yesterday, didn't get an answer: where should comments/questions about wiki pages go? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates)
<bdmurray> Elbrus: it depends on the question
<Elbrus> 1: I would assume that licensing issues are also a reason for SRU: if yes, that should be added
<nhandler> Elbrus: I would suggest asking in #ubuntu-motu about SRU stuff
<Elbrus> 2: what is the recommended naming convention for SRU packages
<Elbrus> ?
<maco> i dont think there's a naming convention
<Elbrus> Ok, than my first question stands in general, shouldn't wiki's have a e-mail/irc channel/web-page for questions and comments (like on the wikipedia for instance?)
<maco> just update it and change the version number in the debian/changelog, and when you make the source package, it'll append the version from debian/changelog
<bdmurray> maco: you don't want the version number for the release being updated to be greater than the next release though
<Elbrus> maco: I have seen some packages with the release in the name, and you might want to diffentiate between releases...
<maco> bdmurray: oh i meant the -0ubuntuX changing the X part
<nhandler> I know for backports, you append !release# to the end (i.e. ~hardy1)
<maco> Elbrus: usually for libraries
 * nhandler can't remember the process for SRUs
<Elbrus> aha, thats for backports...
<dholbach> good morning
<Pfiffer> Hola.
<thekorn> good morning
<BUGabundo_work> guud morning
<BUGabundo_work> hello asac Hobbsee ikonia ogra wgrant
<Hobbsee> hey BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> hi girl
<BUGabundo_work> any one as a spare bed? /me is sleepyyyyyyyyy
 * Hobbsee is no one's bed, sorry..
 * Hobbsee points at some space in the corner, though
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> didn't meant like that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> haha, right :)
 * BUGabundo_work checks Hobbsee blog so look at the so mention corner
 * BUGabundo_work feels that looks outdated
<Hobbsee> yes, rather...
<Hobbsee> I hate blogging.
<Hobbsee> only slightly more than hating writing on mailing lists, which is why I tend to avoid them too
<BUGabundo_work> I don't like to blog either
<BUGabundo_work> but I love micro-blogging
<BUGabundo_work> you should give it a try
<BUGabundo_work> identi.ca is FOSS
<BUGabundo_work> there's jaiku, plurk... and so on
<BUGabundo_work> lets not talk about the big white whale (twitter)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> heh
<BUGabundo_work> there's lots of us on identica
<BUGabundo_work> I already mention to jorge that canonical should setup their own Laconica install
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: Evening.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Don't blog!
<Hobbsee> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> Resist the temptation.
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> how is the trip going wgrant?
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: Which trip?
<wgrant> Are you mixing me up with somebody else again, like in #+1 a couple of days ago?
<BUGabundo_work> maybe
<BUGabundo_work> still up for 1 hour
<BUGabundo_work> I keep messing up nicks
<BUGabundo_work> you remember that fish in Nemo?
<BUGabundo_work> that's me... no more than 3 sec memory
<MAINERROR> you have to dump some files in your brain space :P
<BUGabundo_work> I wish it was that easy MAINERROR
<BUGabundo_work> what was that fish name? any one remembers?
<BUGabundo_work> no google or IMDB, no cheatign
 * wgrant never saw the movie all the way through.
 * Hobbsee thought the fish's name was 'nemo'
<BUGabundo_work> it was Hobbsee
<MAINERROR> nah it wasn't nemo
<BUGabundo_work> but the other fish
<BUGabundo_work> the forgetful one
<MAINERROR> I know the name BUGabundo
<MAINERROR> :P
<BUGabundo_work> no you don't
<BUGabundo_work> other wise you would have said it
<BUGabundo_work> and no cheatign
<MAINERROR> nah the name was BUGabundo hehe
 * BUGabundo_work wonders why he keeps messing ing with ign
<BUGabundo_work> DUH
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee identica invite is on the mail
 * Hobbsee glances at mail
<BUGabundo_work> anybody else interested in an identica account?
<danage> today's security update: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_1%3a2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspa680li.so')
<BUGabundo_work> danage: haven't hit that one yet
<danage> it also tells me i have 8 broken packages
<BUGabundo_work> jaunty or ibex?
<danage> ibex
<BUGabundo_work> I'm on jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> maybe that's why I didn't notice it
<danage> so off to launchpad, i guess?
<BUGabundo_work> sure
<danage> :)
<BUGabundo_work> but that OOo update came out two days ago
<BUGabundo_work> it should already be there, if more people were affected
<james_w> danage: do you have a full hard disk?
<BUGabundo_work> remember to use bug-buddy or apport to collect more data
<danage> i doubt it
<BUGabundo_work> df -h /
<danage> 87 gig available
<james_w> danage: that error indicates something wrong on your system, rather than something wrong with the update
<danage> mehness
<danage> well it was a distro upgrade from hardy
<jibel> danage: is it something like bug 302333 or bug 302100 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302333 in openoffice.org "Automatic update Openoffice 26nov08 failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302100 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org-core 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 update fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302100
<danage> yeah
<danage> exactly that
<jibel> The error is "lzma: Decoder error" . which mirror are you using ?
<jibel> mvo: Hi. I wanted to request an SRU in Intrepid for bug 294134 . Could you tell me why postgresql was added to the removal blacklist in hardy and if there is an impact to remove it in Intrepid ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294134 in update-manager "upgrade 8.10 tool failes because it cannot calculate upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294134
<mvo> jibel: let me have a look
<mvo> jibel: I think it was added because some packages from postgres moved from main to universe, but I think this is not a very good reason
<jibel> mvo: ok, I'll try to commit the change against the intreprid branch this evening. Thanks
<mvo> jibel: cool, thanks. ping when its ready, then I will sponsor the upload
<mvo> jibel: (or if you need help with the commit or anything else :)
<nhandler> What did we end up doing about the spam bug reports? I just found about half a dozen more of them.
<Hobbsee> nhandler: well, I don't think they've actually fixed the bug yet, so the guy can reopen his account
<nhandler> Hobbsee: But what are we doing about the actual bugs? Just marking them as invalid?
<Hobbsee> nhandler: I presume that there will be a mass-tool to revert his actions.
<nhandler> Hobbsee: I wouldn't be so sure about that. This is Launchpad we are talking about
<Hobbsee> nhandler: tha'ts true.  But even launchpad....
<Hobbsee> well, there's still stuff like py-lp-bugs
<nhandler> Do you think I should leave the spam as private?
<Hobbsee> nhandler: I wonder about emailing lp-users and asking what the launchpad guys plan to do about it.
<Hobbsee> they should surely have a plan, as it's not the first time a spammer has come in
<Hobbsee> or a malicious person
<BUGabundo_work> and they keep coming
<BUGabundo_work> last I heard/read the idea was to open an Answer with the link
<BUGabundo_work> but that's just more mail...
<BUGabundo_work>  uff
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: well, it will keep coming, until launchpad manages to fix the reactivation bug.
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> foo bddebian
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo_work> did anyone else notice the use of ENTER in Firefox today??
<chrisccoulson> ping kees - do you know if bug 302209 is actually a bug or a design decision (ie, that we all download security updates from the official ubuntu repository instead of local mirrors)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302209 in synaptic "the repository in /etc/apt/source.list is not coherent with the server choice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302209
<kees> chrisccoulson: the order of repos in /etc/apt/source.list matters.  if a security update is found in local mirror, it should be fetched from there.
<kees> chrisccoulson: however, the reason to leave security.ubuntu.com in the sources.list is so you know if there are very new updates that haven't mirrored to the other locations yet
<kees> chrisccoulson: so, I think, based on your bug, that's a "feature"
<chrisccoulson> thanks. so, if a user enables security updates in software-properties, the URL that gets added to the sources.list should be a http://security.ubuntu.com one instead of the local mirror? Is that correct? If it is, then i'll close the bug and give the reporter some feedback
<kees> chrisccoulson: I *think* so, but you should probably check with mvo first, since he wrote it.  :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: ideally it should do both I guess
<mvo> chrisccoulson: what kees said, we want to be sure that people get seucurity updates even if there (local or other) mirror is out-of-date (not unheard off ;)
<chrisccoulson> thanks mvo. so, you think it probably is a bug then, in the sense that it should add both central and local mirror?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: i haven't touched that code in a while, if it does not add both, I guess the bug should be re-titled
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that:)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I guess it could be argued that it should not add security.u.c in some cases (e.g. when the user is behind a firefox that does not allow him to connect to the outside etc) - but I think that is special enough to just edit sources.list manually
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<chrisccoulson> i think the use case for that scenario wouldn't happen that often though
<hacktick> hey, 302571 and 302606 are spam.
<hacktick> someone should set them to 'private' isnt it?
<chrisccoulson> bug 302571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302571 in ubuntu "t2embed.dll" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302571
<chrisccoulson> bug 302606
<ubottu> Bug 302606 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/302606 is private
<chrisccoulson> someone already dealt with them it seems hacktick
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why this user isn't banned? all they do is submit spam
<chrisccoulson> he's submitted loads of private bugs in the last hour or so it seems
<chrisccoulson> according to lp answers, he's already been banned, but he's back with a different user name
<hacktick> chrisccoulson: I just hope he is one real person and not a bot...
<chrisccoulson> i just spoke with mthaddon in #launchpad. they're currently looking at ways around it but unfortunately lp has no spam management and the user keeps re-registering
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if its a real person or a bot. if it's a real person then they really should get a life
<hacktick> he uses msn and hotmail-accounts :)
<hacktick> maybe its bill gates :)
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is this the appropriate channel to beg for attention?
<nhandler> rbanffy: It depends on the type of attention you want
<rbanffy> I have an unbearably disfunctional desktop right now ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/302227
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 302227 in ubuntu "Cursor movement, screenshot clipping and redraw problems on dual-headed, Intel 945GME desktop after 20081125 compiz/X update" [Undecided,New]
<rbanffy> nhandler: It is really bad
<rbanffy> nhandler: Any idea on what could it be or any info I could collect to help?
<rbanffy> nhandler: The machine works. It's just a pain to use
<nhandler> rbanffy: I'm not sure what the cause of the bug is right now. I'll take a closer look at it later.
<rbanffy> nhandler: Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-27
 * woody86_ here
<dholbach> good morning
<sam_stone> i got this bug in my ubuntu
<sam_stone> that's what she said
<thekorn> good morning
<BUGabundo_work> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hello BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> can someone using kde check bug #86796. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86796 in seahorse "Ubuntu Key Server not in Seahorse default config" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86796
<BUGabundo_work> humm that subject needs improvement
<BUGabundo_work> no longer fits the ticket
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: hi. you use KDE right?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: I haven't used KDE since gutsy.
<Hobbsee> as in, the release of gutsy
<Hobbsee> or a few days prior.
<BUGabundo_work> ohh
<BUGabundo_work> since your bio mentions you maintain some packages... I thought
<Hobbsee> oh, is *that* where people are getting it from?
<Hobbsee> Clearly, I need to update that ;)
<BUGabundo_work> I guess
<BUGabundo_work> you better improve your wiki page
<BUGabundo_work> to state so
 * Hobbsee hates writing pages about herself, so keeps putting it off
 * BUGabundo_work asks Hobbsee to point to some kde user in this #
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: jussi01 is one
<BUGabundo_work> I don't like it too... been postponing improvoming my own to submit to EAMA council
<BUGabundo_work> jussi01: ping
<Hobbsee> i believe limcore is also a KDE user, if you can manage to get anything but ranting out of him
<Hobbsee> can't see anyone else standing out, offhand
<BUGabundo_work> np
<Hew> There are so many compiz bugs, there should be a hug day or something to clean them up.
<Hew> I reckon hundreds of them could be closed
<Hew> Is it possible to get unsupported sourcepackages closed so people stop reporting bugs under the wrong package? eg. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins
<Hobbsee> Hew: No.  That would be too easy.
<Hew> Hobbsee: Heh, makes sense :P
<Hobbsee> Hew: I wonder...you might be able to get a LP admin to delete it
<Hobbsee> but it's pretty brutal, and may well break other things
<Hobbsee> read: is likely to
<Hew> yes, it's not something worthy of risking breakage over
<BUGabundo_work> any one know the bug behind this?
<BUGabundo_work> OpenOffice.org 3.0.0 - INTREPID/JAUNTY ONLY The packages were buggy and crashed when openoffice.org-gnome was installed, they will be reuploaded when the bug has been resolved.
<BUGabundo_work> can't find it on LP or google
<BUGabundo_work> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+question/52527 is related
<Hew> BUGabundo_work: OOo 3.0 is PPA only at this stage, so there won't necessarily be a bug report for it.
<BUGabundo_work> hew but it is broken for openoffice.org-gnome
<BUGabundo_work> I just can't find the bug
<xteejx> Hi guys!
<thekorn> james_w, good work on the sourcepackages bzr branches, now it's time for me to figure out how this all works ;)
<james_w> hi thekorn
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: ping
<BUGabundo_work> bug #302857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302857 in gtk+2.0 "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": libgail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302857
<BUGabundo_work> it just broke my test system
<BUGabundo_work> can't start any new app...
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: do you have libgail-common installed?
<BUGabundo_work> I have no idea
<BUGabundo_work> gtk+2 was the lastest update I got via update-manager
<BUGabundo_work> just rebooted my system (since I couldn't open any new apps)
<BUGabundo_work> and now, _it looks_ strange
<seb128> you can log in?
<BUGabundo_work> I guess metacity / human theme exploded
<seb128> when do you get this error?
<BUGabundo_work> I have gdm autologin
<BUGabundo_work> pidgin started
<BUGabundo_work> but now background or window manager
<BUGabundo_work> gnome-do is working
<BUGabundo_work> when I tried to start trasmition
<BUGabundo_work> it didn't start, so I tried to start it from a console
<BUGabundo_work> and notice that error
<BUGabundo_work> tried to use apport-cli but failed the same way
<BUGabundo_work> couldn't open anything after that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> weird
<seb128> apport-cli is a command line toolks
<seb128> tools
<seb128> it doesn't require gtk
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<BUGabundo_work> but it starts firefox
<BUGabundo_work> doesn't it?
<BUGabundo_work> or at least calls for x-www
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: I can email you the rest of apt-changes if you want
<BUGabundo_work> or let me try putting it in some pastebin
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: do you have libgail18 installed?
 * BUGabundo_work checking
<BUGabundo_work> libgail18:
<BUGabundo_work>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo_work>   Candidate: 2.14.5-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo_work> doesn't look like it
<seb128> ok, that's the issue
 * BUGabundo_work instaling and rebooting
<BUGabundo_work> Unable to contact DBus session: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: rebooting now
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: autologin disapeared
<BUGabundo_work> oopps
<BUGabundo_work> I can't login now
<BUGabundo_work> I just get bounced to GDM again
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: stopping GDM and trying to startx from a TTY fails also
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: did you install libgail18?
<BUGabundo_work> yes
<seb128> no idea what the issue is on your system then
<seb128> things work correctly when it's installed there
<BUGabundo_work> attaching x.0.log to ticket
<seb128> that's not going to be useful
<seb128> your issue seem to be an xorg one rather than due to gtk
<BUGabundo_work> that's why I said I'm attacthing the xorg.0.log
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: or anybody else mantaining X
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/302857
<BUGabundo_work> is updated
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 302857 in gtk+2.0 "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": libgail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> so you think I should change the package, seb128?
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: you should rather open an another bug about the xorg issue, the xorg guys don't read the gtk bugs
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: the warning is a gtk or gnome issue
<seb128> dunno about xorg
<BUGabundo_work> but that lib made me not login
<BUGabundo_work> should I remove it again?
<BUGabundo_work> or downgrade the installed packages?
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: no, what happens when you try to log in?
<BUGabundo_work> it just goes back to login
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: try installing libgail-dev too
<BUGabundo_work> it pulls libgail-common
<BUGabundo_work> from the list of updated packages
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/302857/comments/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 302857 in xorg "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": libgail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> its all about gnome or python
 * BUGabundo_work rebooting
<BUGabundo_work> its looking good
<BUGabundo_work> at least it logon
<BUGabundo_work> I see metacity now
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: it looks like it is fixed
<BUGabundo_work> did some package not get installed with the update?
<BUGabundo_work> some depency maybe?
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: libgail*
<BUGabundo_work> humm right now I can't
<seb128> can't what?
<BUGabundo_work> libcanberra-gnome depency is broken
<BUGabundo_work> ohh thought you were asking me to install libgail*
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
 * BUGabundo_work there goes another -f
<BUGabundo_work> thanks for the help seb128
<BUGabundo_work> going to universaty now
<seb128> you're welcome
<BUGabundo_work> now I need to get that libcanberra-gnome depency fixed
<BUGabundo_work> I guess its still building or something
 * BUGabundo_work checks LP builds
<BUGabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/0.10-1ubuntu2/+build/798030 was a success
<BUGabundo_work> bah... ill see it latter
<BUGabundo_work> thanks
<drmad> hi everybody. I need help with a bug. Well... I need advice on how to proceed, or perhaps how to fix it
<jmarsden> drmad: Go aheda and ask the real question... decribe the bug and what you have already tried to fix it...
<drmad> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 64 bits on my PC. It have two videocards:
<drmad> [root@dorothy ~]# lspci  | grep VGA
<drmad> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<drmad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0641 (rev a1)
<drmad> ok. The Intel one is integrated with the motherboard, and the primary one. When I installed ubuntu, everything went ok
<drmad> The Intel head shows all the output. Then I activated the "extra" (for compiz, et al), then Ubuntu asked me to install the NVidia driver, even the nvidia head was off
<drmad> ok, i installed. When it finished to install, the compiz was working fine on the intel head. But when I reboot, X doesn't run :(
<jmarsden> drmad: Doesn't run?  or runs on the nVidia card?  plug a monitor into the nVidia and reboot?
<drmad> nop, nothing
<drmad> just show the old text screen (alt-f1)
<drmad> a tail /var/log/gdm/\:0.log:
<jmarsden> Use pastebin for that...
<drmad> ok
<drmad> http://pastebin.com/m39eed92c
<drmad> I tried to use the xfix from the failsafe menu, but nothing happens
<jmarsden> Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server    ?
<jmarsden> Looks like either something is unhappy about the xorg.conf or you don't have a kernel module loaded that the nVidia driver wants.
<drmad> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , as a xorg.conf comment suggests
<drmad> nothing
<jmarsden> Hmm.  I'm not an nVidia / proprietary driver kind of user... you could remove the nVidia packages for now??  Or ask in #ubuntu and see if someone there can help more with the nVidia stuff?
<drmad> jmarsden: hmmm ok. I'll remove it. brb
<drmad> i just removed every 'nvidia' package in the ubuntu
<drmad> ...and nothing :(
<drmad> I'll post this bug on launchpad
<drmad> thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-28
<Hew> Bug 302251 is a libcanberra issue on Jaunty that I believe has just been fixed. However, libcanberra-gnome first needs to be manually removed. Is this something that needs to be taken care of by update-manager, or by a Replaces dependency? How should I triage this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302251 in libcanberra "package libcanberra-gtk0 0.6-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play', which is also in package libcanberra-gnome" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302251
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> hiya
<thekorn> good morning
<emgent> morning people
<maco> tryptophan wearing off everybody?
<nixternal> no
<jmarsden> maco: I think that takes 24 hours :)
<nixternal> actually, it never hit me
<nixternal> it is 1:30 here, and never once did I fall asleep, which is odd for me
<nixternal> damn Debian packaging today caused me to stay up
<nixternal> I will sleep like a baby now here in a bit
<jmarsden> Wikipedia says it's a myth... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tryptophan#Turkey_meat_and_drowsiness
<maco> nixternal: hey rich
<nixternal> wasabi
 * nixternal kicks ftp.us.debian.org
<nixternal> BUILD DAMNIT!
<maco> well i'm looking at dholbach and thekorn and emgent, but then again...i guess they don't do the turkey thing over in euroland
<dholbach> no :)
<maco> i didnt eat any turkey, so i'm regular ol' me
<maco> i fail at being american :P
<nixternal> heh, my nephew ate turkey and passed out before he even finished his plate
<maco> wow
<dholbach> since I was in India, I'm like 99% vegetarian, so I probably wouldn't have dived into the turkey head-first anyway :)
<nixternal> heh, 99%
<jmarsden> nixternal: The remaining 1% of him is stainless steel? :)
<nixternal> I bet
<maco> my mom convinced me to eat some of the greenbean casserole even though it had *cream* of mushroom soup in it.  -_- i did but jeez, there's a reason i brought non-dairy sour cream and non-dairy butter with me and made sure the mashed potatoes were totally vegan.  my tummy is not happy about that cream of mushroom.
<dholbach> haha
<nixternal> or vinyl
<dholbach> vinyl could well be
<nixternal> DON'T EAT THE RECORDS!
<maco> especially not *my* records
<nixternal> you gonna dj at UDS?
<dholbach> yeah :)
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> you are gonna buy all the drinks at UDS?
<maco> because um....reggae and motown don't taste good.  yeah, that's it.
<maco> nixternal: the only thing you care about haha
<nixternal> I don't drink
<nixternal> just water :p
<maco> dude, i met you at OLF
<nixternal> no you didn't, that was my twin
<maco> i know you're full of it
<maco> uh huh
<nixternal> just cuz I was shootin' tequila at 11am during lunch, doesn't mean I drink
<maco> i forgot that part
<nixternal> oh, keep forgetting then
<maco> i was just thinking about coming back from dinner during the afterparty and seeing you outside going nuts
<nixternal> because it is funny how everyone else remembers that
<nixternal> oh man, I don't even want to know
<maco> or the pre-party, with you and jono and dann
<nixternal> I saw video of me and the after party
<nixternal> you can either blame that on jono or dan
<nixternal> or maddog, since he bought me a few rounds with all of his tickets
<maco> nixternal: you *glomped* jono when i said crimsun was there
<nixternal> wth is glomped? I am afraid to know I think
<maco> oh, i gave my tickets to jorge, i think
<maco> a very forceful jump-on hug
<nixternal> oh lord
<maco> "jono! daniel chen is here!"
<nixternal> that is cuz crimsun has been my IRC homie for like 3 years now
<nixternal> or longer actually
<maco> yes, with your sound card issues
<nixternal> and it is daniel t. chen :p
<nixternal> don't forget the t, he might melt
<maco> hahaha well, he's just fine with me calling him just plain "dan" so...
<maco> he uses the t because chen is like the 2nd most common last name in china, and daniel's not exactly an uncommon name either
<nixternal> if (!full && time > 01:48) { nixternal->sleep(); std::cout << "Good Night!"; }
 * maco snorts LOUDLY
<nixternal> actually the cout should have come before the sleep(), otherwise it would say good night after I woke up
<maco> eh whatever, point got through
<maco> or just claim it was threaded
 * BUGabundo_work wonders if james_w could kick in the updates scripts for http://package-import.ubuntu.com/k/kdepim/jaunty-upstream/files/head%3A/kmail/
<C0p3rn1c> an upgrade to the 2.6.24-22-generic kernell messed up my system, my nvidia drivers are not working anymore and my system doesnt boot anymore
<C0p3rn1c> reboot*
<ogra> 2.6.24-22 ? was that moved to hardy-updates already ? (it should only be in proposed for testing purposes yet and be superseded by -23)
<C0p3rn1c> I'm running 8.04
<ogra> yes, your kernel version indicates that
<C0p3rn1c> it was an urgent update
<ogra> what does: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic show ?
<C0p3rn1c> so something went wrong and now I cant get any work done today untill I get it fixed :(
<C0p3rn1c> 1 moment
<C0p3rn1c> btw how do I stop all x servers (Im trying to install my nvidia drivers)
<C0p3rn1c> again
<BUGabundo_work> C0p3rn1c: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ??
<BUGabundo_work> from a TTY of course
<C0p3rn1c> I tried that
<C0p3rn1c> (I also accedently installed another instance of the x server a while back)
<C0p3rn1c> while running a drivers install program from nvidia
<C0p3rn1c> pff something is wrong with my internet 1 sec
<ogra> why dont you just switch back to 2.6.24-21 ?
<ogra> also the output of the apt-cache policy command above would be *very* intresting
<C0p3rn1c> ogra: yeah Im kinda new to ubuntu and I dident thought about that untill after I tried to install other nvidia drivers
<C0p3rn1c> Im currently into the previous kernell
<ogra> right
<ogra> i dont think the  2.6.24-22 is thought for production use
<ogra> but the at-cache policy command should show where you got it from
<C0p3rn1c> I cant get my pastebin open :s
<C0p3rn1c> http://rafb.net/p/y9NFRf70.html
<C0p3rn1c> (apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic)
<ogra> oh, seems you really got it from hardy-updates
<C0p3rn1c> yes and I suggest that you reverse this because alot of users are going to get into trouble with  this
<ogra> can you please file a bug about that against the linux package
<ogra> so the uploaders are aware of breakage there
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿ogra: ok what should I include?
<BUGabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<BUGabundo_work> main         updates         2.6.24-22.45                                                                               main         proposed         2.6.24-23.46
<ogra> well, describe closely what happened after your upgrade
<C0p3rn1c> pff this is really a big mistake, it will damadge the reputation of ubuntu, at least it did with me
<BUGabundo_work>        Published       on 2008-11-27
<ogra> and which version of envyng as well as linux-restricted-modules you use
<BUGabundo_work> -- Stefan Bader < stefan.bader@canonical.com>   Tue, 18 Nov 2008 17:19:02 +0100
<ogra> since either of tehm ships the nvidia drivers
<BUGabundo_work> oh I see there 2.6.28 for jaunty
<C0p3rn1c> envyng 1.1.1
<ogra> yep since some days
<BUGabundo_work> but I still don't have them available for install
<C0p3rn1c> but normally I run the latest beta drivers
<ogra> probably didnt build for all arches yet or sit in the NEW queue
<C0p3rn1c> from nvidia
<ogra> well
<Hobbsee> well....
<ogra> beta indicates something, doesnt it ? :)
<C0p3rn1c> I just started to install other drivers after they dident work anymore
<BUGabundo_work> the strangest thing since I have 2.6.28 on my apt-changes log
<BUGabundo_work> but it aint on grub or /boot
<C0p3rn1c> the first thing I did was to install the stable nvidia drivers
<C0p3rn1c> they also dident work
 * BUGabundo_work out for lunch
<C0p3rn1c> the ones you normally get from "hardware drivers"
<C0p3rn1c> after that I tried envyng, and this also failed, and now I was trying to install the latest stable drivers from the nvida website
<C0p3rn1c> but I cant seem to kill all my x servers
<ogra> so you installed multiple different nvidia drivers at the sae time ? that sounds like you made quite a mess
<C0p3rn1c> only one driver can run at the same time right?
<C0p3rn1c> the drivers themself always remove previous installed drivers as far as i know
<C0p3rn1c> so guess I was wrong ?
<ogra> the nvidia drivers from nvidia do what they like to ... they are not packaged so nothing in your system knows they did replace stuff
<ogra> if yu use packaged drivers replacements should be handled ...
<C0p3rn1c> ah ok
<C0p3rn1c> if you go to #nvidia the subject of today is  ﻿"Ubuntu kernel module problem?  Ask in #ubuntu"
<C0p3rn1c> so I guess Im not the only one
<ogra> well, as i said, file a bug, give info so the kernel team knows about it and use -21 in the meantime
<C0p3rn1c> ok
<C0p3rn1c> first I have to fix this low-resolution
<C0p3rn1c> bbl
<C0p3rn1c> apperently the /etc/init.d/gdm script doesnt stop your x-server while the low-graphics drivers dialog is still displayed on screen
<C0p3rn1c> anyways I'm back to nvidia driver 180.06 and kernell 2.6.24-21-generic and everything works again
<ryanakca> debian bug 497674
<ubottu> Debian bug 497674 in serpentine "serpentine: FTBFS in lenny: Nonexistent build-dependency: muine" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/497674
<BUGabundo_work> have a good weekend people
<chrisccoulson> ryanakca - was that meant to go in #ubuntu-motu?
<ryanakca> chrisccoulson: no, I just use this (usually dead) channel for getting bug links so that I don't pollute #ubuntu-motu
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ryanakca> I could /msg ubottu for it... but then I'd need to close the /query window, big todo and all, ya know :P
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: I like like my own kid
<BUGabundo> but right now, I fill like to slap you silly
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> lateste NM update makes WPA time out again
<BUGabundo> network-manager (0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2) jaunty; urgency=low
<asac> BUGabundo: how long did it take to connect?
<asac> (before)
<asac> did you use a PPA thing?
<asac> (which version did you use before)
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo> I'm on jaunty asac
<BUGabundo> I had the ppa version when using ibex
<BUGabundo> but since the upgrade, I had a jaunty version
<BUGabundo> no PPA for jaunty
<BUGabundo> so it was a lower version
<asac> BUGabundo: unlikely that this made your thing timeout
<BUGabundo> just got the update, after reboot, could not conect to wpa
<asac> BUGabundo: the jaunty package before had no timeout tweak iirc
<BUGabundo> keeps timeing out
<asac> so now you have 60 seconds ... previously you had 25
<BUGabundo> it was working 100% for me
<BUGabundo> something changed
<BUGabundo> and was today
<BUGabundo> last night it was working fine
<asac> BUGabundo: check that it takes 60 seconds please
<BUGabundo> tailing the log
<BUGabundo>  tail -fn0 syslog correct?
<BUGabundo> yep asac
<BUGabundo> 60 secs
<asac> ok
<asac> BUGabundo: what other packages were updated?
<asac> did you reboot your system recently?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> at 17h GMT
<asac> why?
<BUGabundo> can I email my apt changes?
<asac> BUGabundo: email? paste please
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> I rebooted because job ended
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77803/
<asac> BUGabundo: whats that?
<asac> thats the only packages upgraded in your upgrade?
<asac> BUGabundo: try to downgrade to ubuntu1 and see if it starts to work again
<asac> you need to downgrade:
<asac> network-manager libnm-util0 libnm-glib0
<BUGabundo> and before that http://paste.ubuntu.com/77806/
<BUGabundo> let me check my cache
<BUGabundo> asac http://paste.ubuntu.com/77807/ I have this
<BUGabundo> is any of them good?
<BUGabundo> no ubuntu1 version
<BUGabundo> any more ideas asac?
<asac> no ... not really. why do you send me changes mail?
<asac> (in the paste)
<asac> dont you have a apt log or something?
<BUGabundo> I have apt-changes installed
<BUGabundo> it send root the new packages
<BUGabundo> and I read them with mutt asac
<BUGabundo> I don't know that apt-log
<BUGabundo> nor does apt-cache show
<asac> 19:27 < asac> BUGabundo: try to downgrade to ubuntu1 and see if it starts to work again
<asac> 19:27 < asac> you need to downgrade:
<asac> (in future i wont repeat anymore)
<asac> 19:27 < asac> network-manager libnm-util0 libnm-glib0
<asac> ;)
<raboof> I added an insight that seems new to me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linuxsampler/+bug/252330 , which is marked 'wont fix'
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252330 in linuxsampler "[needs-packaging] linuxsampler" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<raboof> what's the proper way to bring this under the attention again?
<mrooney> raboof: well posting the comment and asking here are two good ways!
<mrooney> persia, who marked the bug as wontfix, is subscribed so he should see it
<raboof> ok, then it's time for me to be patient i guess :)
<mrooney> raboof: he isn't on now but if you don't see a response in a few days you could ping him here on IRC
<raboof> i'll keep that in mind, thanks. how do I see who marked it wontfix?
<raboof> oh, the 'activity log'. right :)
<mrooney> Hm, when does update-manager ask you to manually update? re bug 303251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303251 in ubuntu "applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303251
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-30
<anakron> hi
<anakron> i have one question
<anakron> if a bug is related to a bad translated word into a po file, can i change that file and then make a patch for this program?
<anakron> ¿?
<PrivateVoid> hello
<PrivateVoid> anakron, I think that is how it works... but I am far from an expert
<theseinfeld> yes. did you submit the bug?
<theseinfeld> if you did, you can add the patch there
<theseinfeld> the maintainer should see it, push it upstream, etc...
<anakron> i want to make a patch for it
<anakron> i know how to
<theseinfeld> do you want people to know about the patch?
<theseinfeld> or you want to make it for yourself?
<anakron> but i dont know if i can change that bad translation into the po file?
<anakron> or it must be by a translation team
<anakron> i think that i can
<anakron> but i dont know if this must be done by me or Translation team member+
<hggdh> anakron, you can change it, and propose it in  a patch
<anakron> ok thanks a lot
<anakron> mmm
<anakron> but i have a question
<anakron> someone know a right translation of "Cheese Webcam Booth" to german??
<Taz> .
<maco> well that was lengthy
<ajmorris> hello all, i have a question with pbuilder...
<ajmorris> when trying to run a pbuilder build, i get this error:
<ajmorris> hostname: Host name lookup failure
<ajmorris> i get that error if i run pbuilder from /var/cache/pbuilder if i run it from the directory where i want to build the package from, i get:
<ajmorris> hostname: Unknown host
<ajmorris> been trying to fix it, but been unsuccessfull, anyone here have any insight?
<maco> ajmorris: er, don't you have a pbuilder script that you created when you set it up? i have a ~/pbuilder-hardy and i use "./pbuilder-hardy build src/blablah.dsc"
<krychek> what can be done about these feisty/gaim crash reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim ?
<mrooney> krychek: hmm yes that looks like a good area to clean up
<krychek> mrooney: will you do it? :)
<mrooney> haha I don't think I could handle that many bugs
<krychek> what should be the standard reply here?
<mrooney> basically for all the ones without recent activity, you would want to ask if they still experience it and if so can they try with the most recent pidgin (via backports or perhaps an intrepid livecd)
<mrooney> and mark the status incomplete
<krychek> Feisty/gaim are not supported anymore. Please reopen if this is still an issue with pidgin in a later version of Ubuntu. ?
<krychek> why not directly to invalid?
<mrooney> Oh yes I forgot Feisty isn't supported
<mrooney> so if they are bugs from Feisty then sure that seem reasonable, though maybe a little friendlier :)
<krychek> :)
<krychek> could you check this: bug 20812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20812 in synaptic "Error messages for failed downloads should be less complicated" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20812
<mrooney> I was going to say you could recommend enabling backports if they still want to use Feisty to get a newer version but, there doesn't appear to be one for Feisty?
<krychek> i think this is the most least recently commented
<mrooney> sure I can triage that one better
<mrooney> but that isn't gaim, how did you find that one
<krychek> that is the most "least recently changes" bug as i mentioned
<krychek> changed
<mrooney> Oh I see!
<mrooney> Okay I just asked if it was still an issue and marked it as Incomplete
<mrooney> that way it will automatically expire if no one cares about it
<krychek> but that doesnt mean itll get set to invalid
<krychek> i dont think that was an issue anyway..
<krychek> it was rather a suggestion
<mrooney> krychek: I thought that was exactly what happened, after the period of time they are Invalidated. Although because that synaptic bug has an assignee, it may not.
<krychek> i dont think they will be invalid
<krychek> itll just say "this bug has expired 241 days ago"
<krychek> This bug report was marked for expiration 40 days ago.
<jsmidt> How do I change the importance of a feature request to wishlist?  Launchpad seems to indicate I don't have permissions.  Is there something I need to do to get permissions?
<jsmidt> I am trying to learn this 5 a day stuff out.
<mrooney> jsmidt: BugControl has the permissions to do so, if you point it out I can do so
<mrooney> jsmidt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<mrooney> You may also want to apply yourself if you have been doing bug stuff for a bit!
<jsmidt> mrooney, this is the bug: 303757.  So, after spending some time doing 5 a day stuff I could join the team?
<mrooney> jsmidt: yeah, are you in BugSquad now?
<mrooney> bug 303757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303757 in gnome-applets "Let the weather in gnome clock display forecast" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303757
<jsmidt> Yes
<jsmidt> But an just beginning to try the 5 a day thing.
<mrooney> jsmidt: yes, that sounds good. Once you feel you have a good handle on triaging you can apply to BugControl and you can do a few more things like set importance and change status to triaged and wontfix
<jsmidt> mrooney, okay, sounds great.
<RAOF> jsmidt: You know what would be _really_ useful on that bug report?  Bouncing it upstream to the Gnome bugzilla.
<mrooney> jsmidt: also you aren't supposed to confirm your own bug reports :)
<mrooney> that doesn't really do anything
<jsmidt> RAOF, good idea.
<jsmidt> mrooney, yeah, makes since, I won't do that any more. :)
<RAOF> Obviously, search for existing feature requests first.
<mrooney> hm Launchpad is acting up a little, or something today
<krychek> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.         :)
<krychek> too many ppl triaging at the moment?
<krychek> New (40%) wow :)
<krychek> why do ppl set their own bugs to confirmed?
<krychek> i dont think the confirmed status makes any sense anyway
<krychek> if a bug has 5 duplicates that means its confirmed
<RAOF> Not necessarily, but it's a data point.
<krychek> do you think confirmed or new bugs get more attention?
<raboof> i'd hope the former :)
<krychek> im not sure about that.. since anyone can set it to confirmed
<krychek> and triagers look at "new" bugs first, dont they?
<jjesse> krychek: some bug triagers look at specific packages
<krychek> ye, sure, but they dont care about if its new or confirmed.. ?
<jjesse> krychek: it depends i think some maintain packages while others look at all bugs
<raboof> if i was looking for something to fix i'd probably look at confirmed bugs first - assuming i'd be confident there are enough triagers around to look at and confirm/reject 'new' ones
<krychek> nobody should be allowed to set their own bugs to confirmed anyway
<jjesse> correct
<raboof> agreed (unless it's someone intimite to the package)
<krychek> maybe only priviliged users should be allowed to set them to confirmed?
<raboof> do we have a concept of 'priviliged users'?
<greg-g> yes
<krychek> same ppl who can change the status
<krychek> importance
<krychek> i mean
<krychek> same ppl who can change the importance.
<raboof> perhaps this is kept open to make it as easy as possible for a new triager to get started?
<hggdh> raboof, indeed. A beginner triager can do most
<hggdh> krychek, anyone can set a bug confirmed. Only bug-control can set it traiged
<hggdh> mrooney, I will not be able to be at UDS as I wanted -- I am stuck in Toronto for 4 weeks
<mrooney> hggdh: oh how sad, alas!
<mrooney> hggdh: doing anything fun in Toronto at least?
<hggdh> yes, looking at sleet/snow/rain, all at the same time
<hggdh> here just a normal contract -- being available for a potential crisis during the black friday sell period
<xteejx> Hi guys
<xteejx> The needs-packaging bug reports: Once they have been confirmed as not in ubuntu or debian, do we nominate them for release for jaunty?
<xteejx> anyone?
<xteejx> Also, everyone keep an eye on the amount of bugs, I'm clearing loads of old crap out that hasn't been touched since April - don't worry I'm going by the Procedures :) But these needs-packaging I'm checking them against Ubuntu and Debian package search and confirming them if they're not there per the guidelines, but do they need nominating for release or is that down to the reporter to do that, as
<xteejx> I haven't seen anything on the Wiki about it.
<krychek> xteejx: todays drop in the number of bugs wasnt only your work ;)
<krychek> i dont touch needs-packaging bugs
<krychek> i dont know if theyre official or just somebody wants to get his program packaged
<nhandler> xteejx: You do not need to nominate them. They will get added to the repositories once someone chooses to package it and go through the REVU process
<xteejx> nhandler: Ok one less thing to worry about. Thanks :)
<xteejx> I don't normally touch needs-packaging either but I'm working on the New bugs in reverse order, as there's a hell of a lot of bugs over 6 months old
<xteejx> Can't be good for the stats, and most are for older versions, yes I know they're still supported but a majority are kernel related
<nhandler> You're welcome xteejx. One thing you can do (although it isn't a big deal) is check to see if the package has been uploaded to REVU or mentors.debian.net. If it has, you can add a link to the package on LP. But like I said, only do this if you really have nothing better to do with your time
<xteejx> nhandler: I haven't lol
<xteejx> :)
<nhandler> :)
<krychek> what do you with really old wishlist bugs?
<xteejx> Can't work cuz of a disability so a lot of my time is bug hunting - usually crap on TV during the day anyway
<nhandler> krychek: It depends on the bug
<nhandler> krychek: Is the bug still valid?
<krychek> im just asking generally.. since there are a lot of them
<nhandler> krychek: If the bug is still valid, just leave it alone.
<xteejx> old wishlist ones i check against ubuntu and debian package search facilites and see if any are already available, ie have been packaged since the original bug report. If so, invalidate them and explain why. if not, confirm them
<nhandler> xteejx: I would mark them Fix Released, but it isn't a big deal
<xteejx> i only found 1 anyway but i'll remember for the next one i come across :) didn't think about fix released to be honest
<krychek> i wont care about them then..
<xteejx> it's kool krychek i'm going through them all anyway, i'm setting that as my main task, clearing old crap out :)
<krychek> what about old fix commited ones?
<krychek> xteejx: im doing bugs in least recently changed order :)
<xteejx> check with the package maintainer if these have been committed to PPA first see if they're activaly working on them
<nhandler> krychek: Same as wishlist. If they have been released (in the repos), change them to Fix Released. Otherwise, if they are still just in VCS, leave them as Fix Committed
<xteejx> krychek: lol probably see some disappear then
<nhandler> xteejx: Fix Committed should be for a VCS, not really a PPA
<xteejx> I see. So what about the ones that people have uploaded to their PPA, should we leave as Incomplete and link it?
<nhandler> xteejx: Do you have an example of one?
<nhandler> For most types of bugs, a PPA is really pointless
<xteejx> Not off hand no I havent come across one yet
<xteejx> Just hypothetically :)
<nhandler> Usually, if they have it in a PPA, it is already Confirmed, so I would just leave it that way
<xteejx> OK cool.
<nhandler> If the bug hasn't been confirmed, they really shouldn't have bothered fixing it ;)
<xteejx> True I suppose lol :)
<xteejx> By the way I've got rid of about 100 or so in 3 hours - 100 less New status bugs :)
<krychek> could you check on my own bug: i dont think pedro was fair: bug 294264        just check the screenshot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294264 in gnome-panel "workspace switcher shows twice as many workspaces than the value has been set" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294264
<krychek> he wants exact steps
<krychek> but the bug only occurs in every 10th or so bootups
<xteejx> any chance of a dmesg log?
<xteejx> forgot that
<xteejx> *forget
<krychek> there is a second screenshot with my other bug, but i didnt want to report it
<nhandler> krychek: The bug is incomplete until someone else can confirm it on their machine.
<xteejx> Has the user rebooted after this and it still appears? It could eb that workspace-switcher is not saving the setting until user logout
<krychek> happens very rarely
<xteejx> very strange bug
<krychek> nhandler: the bug should be new until someone else confirms it :)
<krychek> xteejx: im the user
<xteejx> or incomplete if more info is needed
<xteejx> ohhhhh right sorry krycheck didnt realise :)
<xteejx> *krychek
<nhandler> krychek: The bug does not have the appropriate information for someone to confirm it
<krychek> you but i cant give exact steps..
<nhandler> krychek: Which is why it is incomplete ;)
<krychek> you=ye
<xteejx> krychek: Are you able to grab a backtrace of some sort when it happens next time?
<krychek> but how am i supposed to give exact steps? turn on the comp and sometimes its happening
<nhandler> krychek: If there aren't exact steps, a developer will not be able to reproduce it. If they can't reproduce it, they won't fix it
<krychek> i understand that..
<xteejx> krycheck: Your best option is to try and somehow get a backtrace just after the problem occurs, if possible. This will definately help devs to sort it out. :)
<krychek> how can i do it?
<xteejx> 1 sec
<xteejx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<krychek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace ? ill read this tomorrow
<xteejx> Pretty much everything you need to provide the required info will be on that wiki page. In your case try GNOME applets
<krychek> ok thx
<xteejx> no probs :)
<krychek> could you check the second screenshot on the same bug?
<krychek> i mean its another bug
<krychek> have you seen it before?
<krychek> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19889385/systemmonitor.png
<xteejx> I have seen it, the 4 thin lines where the workspaces should be....but I haven't come across it before no.
<krychek> no, not the workspaces
<krychek> the system monitor
<krychek> check the first screenshot :)
<krychek> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19394998/workspacebug.png
<krychek> ok im going to bed now
<krychek> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-23
<^arky^> Hi any see this warnings "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<^arky^> Is there a bug related to that GTK-warnings
<micahg> idk ^arky^, have you searched yet?
<^arky^> hi micahg , I did
<^arky^> no results that match this particular warning in lucid yet
<^arky^> is this transitional problem, trying to get to package maintainer
<^arky^> view on this
<micahg> ^arky^: if you're running lynx, Ubuntu+1 is open again
<^arky^> sorry micahg , didn't understand you
<diffra> Hi all, was wondering if i could get some help with bug 473852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 473852 in tsclient "Unable to add Terminal Server Client Panel Applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/473852
<diffra> It's fixed upstream in debian -- what's the process to request that it get backported, or is it just assumed broken until lucid?
<micahg> diffra: do you have a link to the debian bug?
<micahg> ^arky^: if you're running lucid, the support nchannel #ubuntu+1 is open agai
<^arky^> ah! I get it
<diffra> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=538035
<ubot4> Debian bug 538035 in tsclient "tsclient: Applet is broken in 0.150-2" [Important,Fixed]
<micahg> diffra: how experienced are you?
<diffra> in ubuntu bugs?  not terribly.  I'm a linux admin by trade though, so fairly experienced in most other things.
<micahg> diffra: if you can prepare the patch, it will get done a lot faster
<micahg> diffra: does the tsclient app still work ok?
<diffra> the app itself?  yeah.  The panel applet is the only thing that's broken.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<micahg> diffra: that's the procedure for getting an update to a current release
<diffra> So, if i'm understanding correctly, i'd need to supply the patch (is this different from the patch to the debian bug?  i'd assume not.)
<micahg> diffra: you'll also want to click the Nominate for Release if you'd like to see the fix in Karmic
<diffra> nod.
<micahg> it should be a pretty simple patch
<diffra> So, i'd need to first get it into Lucid though, per the SRU policy, no?  it still has the same broken version.
<micahg> yes, the way to do that would be to request a sync if one doesn't exist
<micahg> diffra: there's a command line tool in ubuntu-dev-tools to request a sync
<micahg> call requestsync
<matti> ;]
<LimCore> atop patch does not automatically rebuild kernel - it seems?
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atop/+bug/134159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 134159 in atop "atop Kernel patch doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> this is nice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<LimCore> ... but I have 0 interest in reading some geeky stuff when I just want atop to simly Just Work.
<micahg> LimCore: then file a request for a feature enhancement
<LimCore> micahg: ok I just  did. Does it look fine?
<micahg> in atop?
<LimCore> the problem is universall I guess,  but for example also in atop
<micahg> what's the bug #?
 * LimCore_ makes joke about his ISP apparently upgrading to 9.10
<LimCore_> micahg: as I linked 10 lines above
<LimCore_> btw:   E: Unable to find a source package for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-14-generic                when I follow that wiki  page
<matti> ;]
<LimCore_> so, can you confirm installing atop's network counter is indeed buggy (because it doesnt Just Work)
<LimCore_> anyway that wiki entry is outdated, doesnt work in 9.10
<micahg> LimCore that bug was closed invalid 2 years ago
<LimCore_> yeah
<micahg> and there were instruction in there
<LimCore_> and now, 2 years later, still it is hard to install atop patches.
<LimCore_> this instructions (wiki page I linked above) fail even in first steps
<LimCore_> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-14-generic
<micahg> LimCore did you read the last post in that bug report before adding a comment?
<LimCore_> ok maybe I missread the part of wiki about modules. hm
<LimCore_> The one linking to now-not-existing ubuntu forum thread?  It was not all that helpfull
<micahg> no, the part about filing a wishlist bug request for the functionality you need
<LimCore_> new bug. well ok
<micahg> no one ever filed it, hence it never got done
<LimCore_> I even have shortcut to report new bugs in ubuntu
<LimCore_> with 9.10, I think I should make a keyboard shortcut ;)
<micahg> everyone has a shortcut: ubuntu-bug package
<thekorn> hehe
<LimCore_> typing this so many times a day?  super+f12 for the win
<micahg> we don't want random bugs filed against the ubuntu distro
<micahg> or rather, would not like to encourage
<LimCore_> I was going to fill it agains gentoo, but then they said they do not support ubuntu all that much
<micahg> ugh...
<LimCore_> this bug in particullar is typicall ubunty related bug - related to ubuntu specyfic packaging/installing
<micahg> I meant we prefer them filed against the package in question
<micahg> not that we don't want bugs filed
<LimCore_> hehe I found a bug WHILE reporting a bug!
<micahg> ok
<LimCore_> once I found a bug, while I was reporting a bug that I found while reporting a bug discovered when debugging bug in kmail
<LimCore_> this is the atop wish: usr/share/doc/kernel-patch-atopcnt/README-kernelpatch.Debian   please confirm it
<LimCore_> erm
<LimCore_> this is the atop wish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atoppatch/+bug/487041   please confirm it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487041 in atoppatch "kernel does not auto rebuild, nor does it help to do so" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> I wishlisted it
 * micahg has to go to bed
<LimCore_> wait wait theres more
<micahg> ok
<micahg> LimCore_: ??
<LimCore_> There is the bug (wish) I found while reporting the above bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/487044
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487044 in apport "does not offer to choose firefox profile / browser session" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> I think that's a won't fix, you can set firefox to always prompt you for a profile
<LimCore_> but it is already opened
<LimCore_> I have 2 profiles running
<LimCore_> in one I bash ubuntu in other gentoo ;)
<micahg> hmmm, I'm not sure you can open the same profile twice
<LimCore_> dunno
<LimCore_> maybe we just show a window like "We opened launchpad page in the browser - the last profile/window; You can also close not needed firefox profile and try again if needed" or something
<micahg> ok, off to sleep
<LimCore_> cu
<MagicFab> Has anyone hit this one ? Can you please assign importance ? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/486646 Thank you!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486646 in gstreamer0.10 "Totem won't play DVDs "you may not have permission to open this file" (clean install)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> MagicFab, there is a zillion bugs about dvd playing being buggy
<seb128> MagicFab, bug #469603 for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469603 in gstreamer0.10 "totem will not play dvd movies or audio cd's since upgrade to karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469603
<seb128> bug #466389
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 466389 in gstreamer0.10 "totem hangs when try to play DVD" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466389
<MagicFab> seb128, hanging is different
<seb128> MagicFab, what about the first one?
<MagicFab> seb128, and the first one would be a dup - I searched, couldn't find someting with enough resemblance to my issue
<MagicFab> tx
<seb128> you're welcome
<MagicFab> mine is a clean install so no, not a dup.
<seb128> short story, dvd playing is known to be broken
<seb128> we have a zillion on similar looking bugs
<seb128> but nobody is working on dvd playing
<seb128> especially not on libdvdcss, etc issue
<seb128> since those can't be legaly distributed or be part of the install anyway
<MagicFab> seb128, agreed, so Totem should at least fail completely/gracefully instead of locking up or proposing codecs that won't fix the issue.
<seb128> right
<bddebian> Boo
<WeatherGod> kinda of a dead monday, isn't it?
<WeatherGod> any ideas what should be done with bug 487135?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487135 in ubuntu "No Gimp in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487135
<diffra> WeatherGod: AFAIK this is by design
<WeatherGod> yeah... and it is still in the repos and the CD.... just not installed by default
<WeatherGod> they are arguing that there isn't a suitable equivalent of MS Paint to fill the gap
<diffra> It's funny, I actually had a personal experience with this last night.
<WeatherGod> oh?
<diffra> My wife (longtime windows user, uses my ubuntu machine from time to time.) wanted to resize some images on a memory card.
<diffra> watching her struggle with gimp made me realize how good of a decision this was.
<WeatherGod> yeah, I know... it is much easier to use convert from the command-line
<WeatherGod> :-P
<diffra> I agree :-P
<WeatherGod> but, I really don't have that many issues with gimp... it really is a good program
<WeatherGod> I do admit that there are some stumbling blocks sometimes
<diffra> Sure, it's just too complicated for a default image editor.
<WeatherGod> I still get a little frustrated when I want to do a simple erase
<WeatherGod> yeah
<yofel> hm, that's more something that should got to brainstorm or the devel-discuss ML
<yofel> and yes, GIMP is too complicated
<WeatherGod> yofel... I agree
<WeatherGod> this isn't the right place for this
<WeatherGod> also, could somebody wishlist bug 487136?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487136 in twinkle "Add a sound level meter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487136
<nperry> !info twinkle
<WeatherGod> huh... wonder if the bot is broken or something?
<nperry> Trying to find upstream info
<nperry> Not sure if its the right email address to what google has given me.
<yofel> !ping
<ubot4> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<WeatherGod> haha!
<mrand> I guess you could enter the bug report in Debian, since that is upstream for us anyway, right?
<mrand> (for twinkle)
<WeatherGod> the maintainer is listed as the Debian VoIP team
<WeatherGod> and it is auto synced
<WeatherGod> so, I am guessing that there really isn't anyone looking at these reports on launchpad
<nperry> There is a couple of bugs under package twinkle
<nperry> Bug # 148993
<nperry> Is the oldest :s
<yofel> bug 148993
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 148993 in wengophone "VoIP application descriptions for similar packages completely different in K menu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148993
<mrand> WeatherGod: agreed
<WeatherGod> and, it doesn't look like anybody has worked on these
<WeatherGod> for all we know, some of these have already been fixed
<nperry> Invaild all and post if this bug isn't fixed in recent build mark as new?
<WeatherGod> I would see if there is some way to set an upstream link
<WeatherGod> or at least see if the Twinkle developers need to update contact info
<mrand> Just changed two bugs to public in twinkle.  They are recent crashes that could/should probably be pushed upstream.
<WeatherGod> any ideas for what more we can do for this guy?  bug 484875
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484875 in linux "Nvidia GPU overheating on Toshiba P100" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484875
<WeatherGod> he tried the absolute latest nvidia drivers and they still don't control his graphics card fan correctly
<micahg> WeatherGod: is it CPU or GPU?
<WeatherGod> GPU
<micahg> user seems to be confused
<WeatherGod> oh?
<micahg> not the op, I guess
<WeatherGod> he says that the CPU temp is stable, but the GPU temp rises while using Ubuntu
<WeatherGod> ah, Rakhmad?
<WeatherGod> yeah, he isn't the op
<micahg> well, if it's the graphics drivers, linux isn't the right package
<micahg> but I don't know where the GPU is controlled
<micahg> have you talked to #ubuntu-x and #ubuntu-kernel?
<WeatherGod> right, but I wasn't sure if it was acpi related or not
<WeatherGod> no, probably should go there next
<micahg> yeah, try #ubuntu-x, see if the graphics drivers control the GPU
<micahg> if so, then maybe an upstream nvidia bug is necessary, but they'll be able to advise you better WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> gotcha
<WeatherGod> micahg, not a chatty group, but it looks like they wanted it filed against the nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 package, fy
<WeatherGod> *fyi
<micahg> right, that's what I was wondering
<micahg> that's the latest package in ubuntu
<WeatherGod> heh, they are claiming it is a hardware issue.... dispite the report that it works while logged into Windows
<WeatherGod> micahg, the X people are now saying that it doesn't belong to the nvidia drivers, and passing me off to the kernel people
<micahg> ok
<micahg> that's why I suggested asking
<micahg> it's not so clear :)
<WeatherGod> and the kernel people have not said anything
<WeatherGod> to anybody
<WeatherGod> no, it isn't
<micahg> well, you have to be patient
<WeatherGod> yeah, not quite like this group... that's for sure
<diffra> The kernel people are busy grooming their huge beards.
<WeatherGod> haha!
<micahg> ugh
<WeatherGod> I am working on mine... maybe one day I can be a kernel person
<micahg> they're very busy
<micahg> it's a 30 person team
<micahg> and they have 9k bugs to deal with
<WeatherGod> well, how many of those are the auto-generated ones?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> but 4k are open and 5k are new
<micahg> still a lot
<micahg> they have weekly bug days
<WeatherGod> lovely
<micahg> they certainly can use the help if that's your inclination
<WeatherGod> don't know a thing about kernel programing
<micahg> also, the kernel is a lot of things in one
<WeatherGod> I am a data cruncher
<micahg> vs the packages that are usually individualized
<WeatherGod> yeah... and a lot of bugs that come in do seem to get listed as kernel, even if it shouldn't
<nperry> Could somone just look over bug #487221 please, not to sure what other information would be needed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487221 in sabnzbdplus "[Lucid] Unable to open sabnzbdplus - requires Python module Cheetah 2.0rc7 or highe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487221
<WeatherGod> nperry, I think that you have given all there is to give
<nperry> Just gotta be sure :)
<WeatherGod> np
<hggdh> So. How's life? Been disconnected for 2 days ;-)
<WeatherGod> what, me?
<hggdh> no, poor mesself
<WeatherGod> yeah... wanted to catch up on some other stuff
<WeatherGod> the initial rush of bug reports from karmic release has slowed down, as well
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, ogasawara: could you extend my bug control membership please?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: done
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray : thanks :D
<WeatherGod> micahg: fyi, just got back from the kernel people... the answer to what controls the gpu fan is...
<WeatherGod> it depends
<WeatherGod> when there is kernel modesetting, it is the kernel
<micahg> WeatherGod: nice, did they tell you what to do with the bug though
<WeatherGod> when it isn't, then it is the driver
<WeatherGod> micahg, since this is the binary nvidia driver... the only thing we can do is report it to nvidia and hope
<WeatherGod> lots and lots of hope
<micahg> WeatherGod: ok
<WeatherGod> also, kernel modesetting is not used when using the binary drivers
<WeatherGod> in the meantime, I have already asked the OR to try the open/free drivers to see if the problem goes away
<WeatherGod> I am gonna see if there is some way to report this to nvidia
<WeatherGod> whoot! there is a way to report bugs and send them useful info
<WeatherGod> hey, on a completely different note, can anyone tell me if there is a standard operating procedure for fixing a foobared upgrade?
<WeatherGod> bug 485043
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485043 in update-manager "Upgade from 8.04 to 9.10 failed - aborted - system almost unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485043
<WeatherGod> I don't want to give the guy bad tips
<mrand> WeatherGod: poor guy. I wonder if the connection problem ("serve may be overloaded".  Then "doUpdate() failed completely") contributed in any way to the "no script in the new version of the package" error, or if that is truly a packaging error (hard to believe... others would likely run into it).  Even still, looks like some poor error handling (by apport?)
<WeatherGod> apport?  why apport?
<mrand> WeatherGod: oops, my bad.  My eyes were crossing looking at a long line.  I thought it was mentioning apport on a line with ERROR in it.
<WeatherGod> ah
<Riotta> sorry for stupid question but
<Riotta> or maybe nvm
<Riotta> or, if the bug is linked with upstream bug and traged, and the upstream bug has got fix released, how long it take to fix being applied withing ubuntu itself
<Riotta> it depends upon many factors or is there some standard answer for this?
<WeatherGod> well, if nothing special happens, the fix will occur when then upstream packages are synced with the ubuntu repos
<WeatherGod> however, I would imagine that the package maintainer for ubuntu could speed things up, if he wants
<Riotta> okay
<micahg> Riotta: you asking about the mouse?
<Riotta> yeah
<micahg> Riotta: that would be a question for #ubuntu-x, I don't know what their procedure is for backports of patches
<micahg> Riotta: you might want to nominate for karmic is well if you'd like the patch to land there
<micahg> *as well
<Riotta> yeah I'm "speaking" with them
<Riotta> thanks for the hint
<awardle> Could someone set bug 487299 to a wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487299 in firefox-3.0 "support for: *.celt, *.dbk, *.flac, *.html, *.icecast, *.odt, *.ogg, *.ogv, *.png, *.ps, *.spexx, *.tex, *.texi, *.theora, *.txt, *.xspf, not any support to: *.aspx, *.au, *.avi, *.bmp, *.doc, *.flv, *.gif, *.h.263, *.h.264, *.htm, *.jpeg, *.mpeg, *.mpg, *.pdf, *.php that is higher to version 3.0, *.ppt, *.reaplayer, *.rtf, *.swf, *.wmv, *.xls....." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487299
<micahg> awardle: done
<awardle> thanks
<matti> ;]
<kklimonda> is there some well known tag for translation bugs?
<micahg> l10n?
<micahg> oops
<kklimonda> micahg: is it widely used?
<micahg> no, sorry, that's why I said oops
<kklimonda> :)
<micahg> typed before I thought
<micahg> kklimonda: you might want to check out the ubuntu-translations project
<micahg> translation bugs should have a task there if we handle the translation
<kklimonda> micahg: well, translation is done in LP but it's upstream work
<bdmurray> its documented at ReportingBugs
<bdmurray> Ubuntu Translations (ubuntu-translations) project
<micahg> Riotta: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Riotta> no I didn't saw that
<Riotta> must read
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-24
<Deathstalker> If you are triaging, do you set yourself as Assigned to?
<micahg> Deathstalker: no
<Deathstalker> Okay
<micahg> Deathstalker: Assigned to is for people making patches
<micahg> !status
<ubot4> Factoid 'status' not found
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> should get that fixed
<Riotta> goodnight
<Deathstalker> I'm a member of the Bugsquad but it does not let me change Importance.  Is this suppose to happen?
<dtchen> that is intentional, yes
<micahg> yes Deathstalker, only members of bug-control can
<Deathstalker> ok
<HFSPLUS> !ops\
<ubot4> Factoid 'ops\\' not found
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<Hobbsee> HFSPLUS: ?
<HFSPLUS> ban me
<HFSPLUS> come on nailoth
<nhandler> HFSPLUS: He is doing this in several #ubuntu-* channels
<nhandler> err Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh joy
<HFSPLUS> so ban me
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<Toobazz> Hello. Despite the somewhat rude posting from the last subscriber, bug 486474 really should have its importance raised.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486474 in software-center "software-center doesn't alert when trying to delete important packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486474
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> Toobazz: I set it as high
<Toobazz> micahg: thanks
<micahg> it didn't seem critical as, I don't think most people try to uninstall random software
<micahg> but someone else might change it
<Toobazz> micahg: no, I think "high" is OK. I mean: it _is_ critical, but indeed only for a minority of unlucky users
<slacker_nl>  can someone perhaps have a look at this bug 443167?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443167 in debian-installer "mini.iso installs openoffice packages for cli systems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443167
<TheNewAndy> the "Report a bug" link at launchpad.net/ubuntu redirects me to the wiki
<TheNewAndy> Am I doing something wrong?
<seb128> TheNewAndy, did you read the wiki page you are redirected to?
<TheNewAndy> yes... just not well enough. "ubuntu-bug" it is then :)
<TheNewAndy> however, I think the making the "Launchpad" link under "Filing bugs at Launchpat.net" take me back to where I just came from is cruel :)
<^arky^> can anyone confirm bug 464442
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464442 in alsa-driver "alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_delay() returned a value that is exceptionally large: -4496252 bytes (-25488 ms)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464442
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/475293
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 475293 in cryptsetup "Upgrade to Karmic completely broke password prompt for cryptdisks at boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> please set prio to Medium
<aburch> Hi.  Can someone set the priority of 94933, 237233 to wishlist, and 312051, 433545 to medium please?
<titchy> Hi All, sorry if you are on #ubuntu too the next entry from me is a repost as suggested by a member of that list
<titchy> Hi All, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from the previous version, it killed my display as the new nv driver was unable to drive the Nvidia ION in my system, though it seemed to work previously. I had no choice but to install the proprietary drivers to get a system that works, even then I had to add them to the xorg.conf to get them to load. Is this a good enough place to say this so it helps the code change so others are not struck by a flashing t
<lfaraone> Hey, I've got two bugs in my package autokey, both occur on package removal. I can't seem to reproduce, and I'm unable to find out any commonalities in the two. Bug 479131 and 485438.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 479131 in autokey "Autokey crashes on post-install, should "restart" if daemon already running" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479131
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485438 in autokey "package autokey 0.54.5-1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script pre-removal install? a retourn? une erreur de sortie d'?tat 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485438
<FFEMTcJ> Bug #485076 has been fixed in the upstream.. Does the status need to be changed in ubuntus bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485076 in gobby "Closing Gobby opens confirmation alert with the word "nevertheless"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485076
<bddebian> Boo
<matti> ;]
<LimCore> actually who can set bug's prio. We seem to have shortage of these guys
<yofel> LimCore: feel free to apply once you think you're ready: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<jldupont> micahg: hi?
<micahg> jldupont: hi
<jldupont> I am really struggling with Synaptic here...
<jldupont> It's only my 3rd package on LP...
<micahg> jldupont: is synaptic showing the new version at all or just not under origin?
<jldupont> under ppa.launchpad.net/main, it is showing **but** not when I do a search on it.
<jldupont> I don't understand why there is an "ubuntu" logo next to it also...
<micahg> probably  because it's in main
<jldupont> ok
<jldupont> What could go wrong with the "quicksearch" under Synaptic?
<jldupont> I tried "banshee" and it lists the packages OK.
<micahg> idk
<micahg> how are you searching?
<jldupont> in the "Quick Search" when "ppa.launchpad.net/main" is selected on the left.
<micahg> what do the docs say about how the search works?
<jldupont> I can't find anything.
<jldupont> For the "search filter", every knob is ON... it should search for everything/everywhere!
<micahg> jldupont: what are you typing?
<jldupont> "phidgets"
<micahg> what should show up?
<jldupont> https://launchpad.net/~jldupont/+archive/phidgets
<micahg> jldupont: is it in the list?
<jldupont> maybe the "quicksearch" only searches in the "text" associated with a package?
<jldupont> micahg: yes it is in the list... just won't get displayed when I do a "quick search" for it
<jldupont> http://tinypic.com/r/281vgx3/6
<jldupont> that's what shows up... without the "quicksearch"
<jldupont> any idea?
<Riotta> can somebody help me testing a bug? requirements are Karmic/Gnome and 5 minutes of time
<jldupont> does Synpatic rebuild its database "on the fly" or is it a scheduled task of some sort?  ( I know about the Reload button )
<WeatherGod> jldupont: synaptic searches whatever is contained in its cache
<WeatherGod> Reload is one method of updating that cache
<jldupont> @WeatherGod: thanks for the input.  Is there something special between "quick search" and "search" then?
<WeatherGod> idk
<WeatherGod> I would presume it is the difference between searching the summaries and the descriptions
<WeatherGod> but I am only guessing here
<jldupont> that's an interesting theory... I shall investigate.
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<awardle> Could someone set bug 487840 to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487840 in ubufox "flash plugin can only be installed by sudoers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487840
 * micahg is looking awa
<micahg> awardle:
<Riotta> yofel: are you around?
<yofel> yep
<Riotta> can I pm you?
<Riotta> or you are busy
<micahg> awardle: done
<awardle> thanks
<hexpill> hi, can someone help me with a bug re: ubuntu 9.10 and x over ssh?
<BUGabundo> hi hexpill
<BUGabundo> wrong place
<BUGabundo> please try on #ubuntu
<hexpill> alright
<BUGabundo> this channel is meant for bug triaging
<esr> Hi., I'm here to report a serious regression from 9.04 and that it's being systematically misdiagnosed on the Ubuntu forums.  Any maintainers responsible for the X.org packages here?
<greg-g> esr: I would ask in #ubuntu-x
<esr> greg-g: Thanks, will do.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-25
<aburch> Hi.  Can someone set the priority of 94933, 237233 to wishlist, and 312051, 433545 to medium please?
<zanshin> Who can tell me what's up with the rt61pci driver. Since Koala my wifi isn't working any more.
<ScottK> bdmurray: I read http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2009/11/25/ubuntu_bugs/ and thought perhaps http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=nijel@debian.org has a few packages in it that could stand to have a triager pointed at them.
<bddebian> Boo
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to room
<on3_g> hi all
<trijntje> whats with launchpad and unsecure items on the webpage?
<awardle> If a bug is a mistranslation and you inform the user that they need to go to the translations portion of Launchpad, what should you set the status as?
<jarl> I took some shots of visual cavaets during install of kubuntu 9.10, can anyone tell what package I shoud report these bugs to?
<mrand> jarl: ubiquity, perhaps?
<mrand> You can find screen shots around, including on google images to see the types of things that ubiquity normally handles.
<kklimonda> anyone using gmail filters to filter bug mails?
<kklimonda> I've just written a filter and it caught some mails from mailing list
<on3_g> hi all, last meeting's logs are added to the wiki page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<mrand> kklimonda: unfortunately it doesn't use a list-ID.  Unless someone knows otherwise, I think you are reduced to using "has the words" searches ... having said that, I don't recall ever having it filter something incorrectly, although there is certainly a chance of it if someone replies to a bug and it still contains all the proper stuff.  I use "You have received this bug notification because you" , but I see google hits people having su
<mrand> Oh wait, I think I just found the solution... use the following in your "has the words" filed:      replyto:bugs.launchpad.net
<jarl> mrand: thanks, I think ubiquity is it.
<kklimonda> mr_pouit: thanks
<kklimonda> hmm, mrand ^^^ :)
<mrand> haha.  np
<awardle> If a bug is a mistranslation and you inform the user that they need to go to the translations portion of Launchpad, what should you set the status as?
<kklimonda> awardle: hmm.. triaged maybe?
<mrand> awardle: I'm not sure I follow.  If you believe it to be a valid mistranslation, it should be assigned triaged, correct?
<mrand> *jinks*
<mrand> And I assume assigned to ubuntu-translations project.
<awardle> Ok, could some one set it to triaged then.
<kklimonda> mrand: I'd rather subscribe them then assign bug
<awardle> Sorry its bug 488371
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488371 in gnome-applets "Curitiba is wrongly translated in the clock as Curitaba for Danish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488371
<mrand> kklimonda: That's what I meant.  sorry if that wasn't clear.
<kklimonda> awardle: it's a GNOME project so it would be good to check if it's fixed upstream and if not forwarding it to them
<mrand> bbl
<awardle> The bug has been already sent to the upstream and has now been changed in the translations in launchpad. What should the status be changed to?
<kklimonda> now I have no idea... :)
<kklimonda> I have no experience with translation process in ubuntu (or in general)
<BUGabundo> ola
<kklimonda> hey
<BUGabundo> td kklimonda?
<kklimonda> td?
<BUGabundo> == Tudo, PT for sup
<kklimonda> !language
<kklimonda> !abbrevations
<ubot4> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubot4> Factoid 'abbrevations' not found
<mrand> PT?
<kklimonda> !abbreviations
<ubot4> Factoid 'abbreviations' not found
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> mrand:  Portuguese :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: that's why we use english here :P
<kklimonda> looks like I'm once again in control of my own inbox
<BUGabundo> well I'm Portuguese
<BUGabundo> so I still speake portuguese
<BUGabundo> altough I find myself thinking in English most of the time
<BUGabundo> AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT
<BUGabundo> :p
<Jordan_U> I want to submit a patch for a bug in code that exists only after applying an Ubuntu specific patch ( i.e. it's code from debian/patches ). What is the standard way to do this?
<dtchen> if there's Vcs-*, use it
<dtchen> e.g., bzr branch, make changes, debcommit/bzr commit, propose a merge
<dtchen> if there isn't Vcs-*, make your changes, regenerate the source package, generate a debdiff, file a bug, attach the debdiff to the bug, subscribe the appropriate sponsor team
<Jordan_U> dtchen: How would I create a branch of lp:ubuntu/grub2 in launchpad?
<dtchen> Jordan_U: the directions are at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/grub2/lucid
<Jordan_U> dtchen: I know I can use bzr branch lp:ubuntu/grub2 to create a local branch, I was just wondering if there is a way to automatically create a launchpad hosted branch from another launchpad hosted branch
<dtchen> Jordan_U: #launchpad is a better forum
<dtchen> I'm fairly certain that you can
<dtchen> in terms of web UI, I'm clueless; I use bzr.
<Jordan_U> dtchen: Ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> dtchen: I am fine with just doing it with bzr, I have never worked with launchpad and bzr before though so I don't know how to create the repository in the first place
<dtchen> just branch it, make your changes, commit, and push
<Jordan_U> I don't know where I would push to :)
<dtchen> anywhere. The branch name is informative *for you*
<dtchen> I don't recommend colliding with +junk, however.
<mrand> dtchen: but typically you push it to your own lp:~user, right?
<dtchen> e.g., bzr push lp:~YOU/grub2/lpfoo
<mrand> yeah
<lifeless> Jordan_U: lp:~YOURACCOUNT/ubuntu/lucid/grub2/fix-1234
<lifeless> dtchen: no
<lifeless> dtchen: for packaging branches, push them to the distro namespace
<dtchen> lifeless: excellent, thanks for the tip
<Jordan_U> lifeless: Thank you
<mrand> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> dtchen: because a) there might not be a project yet. and b) you're doing a distro fix, so folk need to see it there.
<mrand> lifeless: aware of any documentation somewhere that provides guidelines like this?
<mrand> I'm sure there are probably other guidelines that would be good to follow.
<mrand> but I've not been able to put my finger one them.
<lifeless> there is a wiki page; feel free to add to it ;)
<dtchen> hmph. So if there isn't lp:ubuntu/lucid/pulseaudio, that probably isn't going to work.
<lifeless> dtchen: why not ?
<dtchen> lifeless: I don't know if it does{,n't}; I'm really asking
<lifeless> dtchen: if the package failed to import, it won't be there, but you can still push a branch into the source package namespace.
<dtchen> lifeless: ok, so if I wanted to create that branch, I'd manually extract the source package and push it there?
<lifeless> dtchen: file a bug on launchpad.net/udd
<lifeless> the importer gets history so its better to just fallback to regular debdiff etc if the branch hasn't imported.
<dtchen> lifeless: ok, thanks!
<BUGabundo> any one knows the time (ntp) offset bug for some HW ?
<BUGabundo> its a kernel bug for systems with multiboot
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug 427822?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 427822 in linux "UTC should be "no" when installing under VirtualBox" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<BUGabundo> let me see if user has VMs
<BUGabundo> I was looking at 238805
<micahg> BUGabundo: it was the UTC offset bug
<BUGabundo> user says bug 468782 is similar to his case
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 468782 in ubuntu "acpi-cpufreq / time offset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468782
<BUGabundo> mac_v: is this on of yours ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-26
<crashsystems> I've just found that in 9.10 if I click on a link in a PDF opened with evince, and my browser is not Firefox, AppArmor prevents the link from opening. Should I report this against the evince package or the apparmor package?
<micahg> crashsystems: evince
<crashsystems> Ok, thanks
<crashsystems> How does "Evince AppArmor profile prevents links opening when Firefox is not default browser" sound for a bug title?
<ScottK> Assuming it accurately describes the situation, good.
<sbeattie> crashsystems: which browser and have you done updates?
<crashsystems> chromium, and I'm up-to-date
<crashsystems> Hmm, bug #432778 is saying that the status is fix released, but I'm having this issue still
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432778 in apparmor "cannot open internet link in Opera" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432778
<micahg> crashsystems: reference the bug # in your bug
<crashsystems> ok, I'll do that
<crashsystems> worst that could happen I suppose is that someone would mark it as a duplicate
<micahg> crashsystems: exactly
<crashsystems> Just submitted the report, bug #488559
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488559 in evince "Evince AppArmor profile prevents links opening when Firefox is not default browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488559
<micahg> crashsystems: I was wrong, it seems like it should be in apparmor, I'll fix it
<crashsystems> thanks
<micahg> only because it's the abstractions
<osman> hi sometimes when im playing my sound stop playing what can i dude
<osman> anyone there
<micahg> osman: try #ubuntu for support :)
<KDERazorback> Hi There, this Bug should be set to "WishList". Its about F-Spot Viewer
<KDERazorback> Ups. Sorry, i forgot the Bug #:488566
<KDERazorback> Hi There, this Bug should be set to "WishList". Its about F-Spot Viewer. #488566
<mac_v>  Bug #488566
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488566 in f-spot "No editing tools in F-Spot View window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488566
<mrand> Looks like a dup of Bug #484888?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484888 in f-spot "Allow editing photos from F-Spot Viewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484888
<mac_v> or a dup of Bug 485099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485099 in f-spot "F-Spot Edit buttons difficult to find" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485099
<wild_oscar> hey! I believe there's a problem with the .ppd  file for the HP officejet 7600 printer in Karmic
<wild_oscar> I've posted a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/90434
<wild_oscar> with a link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/483575
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483575 in hplip "OfficeJet L7600 doesn't have two sided option in Karmic" [Undecided,New]
<wild_oscar> I was wondering if I could help triage/fix it on this bug day
<jmarsden> wild_oscar: Go for it.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<wild_oscar> being the bug reporter myself, doesn't it defeat the purpose of "confirming" it?
<jmarsden> wild_oscar: You can Triage it and you can fix it (if you can write a patch for it).  You can't confirm you own bug.
<jmarsden> wild_oscar: You asked about "triage/fix", not "confirm"
<wild_oscar> ok, put it a different way - will this channel help, or provide means for I to contribute in any way I can, to help the package owners (or someone else who understands this better than I do) fix the issue?
<jmarsden> Only if someone here decides to "triage/fix" that bug today :)
<wild_oscar> well, I'm better off with my own fix to the issue then
<pwnguin> anyone know how to fix apparmor?
<pwnguin> ive got a ff/liferea bug (#488851) but im not sure how to write a profile rule to allow it
<pwnguin> bug #488851
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488851 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox's apparmor profile blocks liferea-add-feed from working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488851
<sbeattie> pwnguin: based on the contents of /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.5 you'll probably want to add "/usr/bin/liferea-add-feed Uxr," and then do "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor restart".
<pwnguin> sbeattie: that seems to have fixed it; what's the preferred way to include a patch on LP? in comment or as an attachment?
<jarl> Is there anybody here with previleges to unmark a bug duplicate. If so please have a look at bug 315437
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315437 in gwenview "gwenview rotate causes jpg quality loss (dup-of: 286858)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315437
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 286858 in exiv2 "Gwenview destroys EXIF info when rotating images!" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286858
<Wandaround> hi there
<Wandaround> anyone active?
<micahg> Wandaround: sure
<Wandaround> hi :)
<Wandaround> i just wanted to say....
<Wandaround> when i use the live cd it resets the clock to GMT
<Wandaround> when i reboot to doze, i have to set it back myself in control panel
<Wandaround> not a biggy, just annoying
<Wandaround> and i dont recall previous versions doing that
<micahg> Wandaround: resets or displays?
<Wandaround> resets
<micahg> so, when you boot into a non-live env it's GMT?
<Wandaround> this morning, at 7.15 am my laptop insisted it was 9.15pm yesterday
<Wandaround> the same thing happened on mydesktop pc
<Wandaround> wait
<Wandaround> thats more than GMT
<Wandaround> i live in australia, im 10 hours ahead of GMT
<Wandaround> its setting my system clock 14 hours behind me
<Wandaround> thats somewhere in erope
<Wandaround> and... im not on daylight saving
<micahg> no, it's 10 hrs behind you
<Wandaround> ... ok
<Wandaround> im not great with calculating timezones....
<Wandaround> the main point is, it doesnt reset it on reboot
<micahg> when you boot into a non-live env, it's changes?
<Wandaround> yes
<Wandaround> i have the 9.10 live cd
<Wandaround> err wait
<Wandaround> i dont have an installed ubuntu
<micahg> bug 436535
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436535 in casper "Live CD changes hardware clock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436535
<Wandaround> ah thankyou
<Wandaround> i was at the bug forum trying to find if it had already been logged
<micahg> you can subscribe to it and mark it affecting you
<micahg> no need to comment though
<Wandaround> it can be confirmed
<Wandaround> ok
<Wandaround> how do i do that?
<Wandaround> where?
<micahg> do you have a launchpad account?
<Wandaround> yup just reactivated it
<Wandaround> it didnt only happen in vista for me
<Wandaround> i have xp on my desktop, it happened there too
<micahg> ok, so on the right side, of the bug, there's a subscribe button you can click near the top
<Wandaround> ok
<micahg> and right under the yellow box, on the right, there's a Does this bug affect you link?
<micahg> click both of those and you'll be set
<micahg> you'll get e-mail updates of the bug
<Wandaround> ok
<Wandaround> thank you :)
<Wandaround> should i add a comment re happens in xp as well?
<micahg> Wandaround: not necesary
<micahg> it's been confirmed
<Wandaround> ok
<Wandaround> thank you for your help :)
<micahg> Wandaround: np
<Wandaround> and ... hope its a great timezone for you :)
<Wandaround> bye :)
<micahg> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-27
<Abhlash> hello
<shankhs> hi
<giantpune> hi.  i am looking for maybe a fix for a bug i am having.  or if there is not yet a fix, i would like to submit it
<giantpune> im not sure what app it is a problem in
<spO> http://tinyurl.com/y9das4b  <--- this is the bug that causes me problems and I cannot play 1080p movies well now that I installed karmic. I wrote my comments at the bottom of that page. This bug is labeled critical or high prority..IE, it is very important
<spO> i think the bug affects only 3000-3999 series ati cards
<micahg> giantpune: what problem?
<giantpune> whatever is responsible for detecting the battery charge when the power cable is unplugged is what i believe has a bug.  my battery is completely charged.  but when i pull the power, i am told that the battery is dead and the computer dies
<giantpune> here is the battery info   http://paste.ubuntu.com/329099/
<micahg> giantpune: have you confirmed the battery works in another environment?
<giantpune> yes.  it works 100% in win xp
<micahg> giantpune: which power manager are you using?
<giantpune> whatever comes with ubuntu 9.10 i believe.
<micahg> giantpune: start by filing a report: ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager
<micahg> giantpune: wait
<giantpune> i found a bug report from july 2007 with the same issue as me, but i dont see that is was ever addressed
<micahg> giantpune: which bug
<giantpune> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/127083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 127083 in ubuntu "Laptop immediate hibernates when unplugged regardless of battery level" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> giantpune: do you have a similar machine?
<giantpune> no.  mine is a laptop.  other than that, they are different machines
<micahg> maybe bug 481312
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481312 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop suspends when I connect/disconnect AC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481312
<micahg> giantpune: have you tried turning it back on unplugged?
<giantpune> yes.  no luck.
<micahg> giantpune: it won't turn back on?
<giantpune> no.  the power light turns orange.  in winXP the orange light happens when it is suspended.  but nothing i do can make it turn back on
<micahg> giantpune: how do you get it back on?
<giantpune> hold the power button till the light goes off and then restart it
<spO> do you guys think that book will be assigned soon, how long do things like this usually take?
<micahg> giantpune: from XP you can resuem from suspend?
<micahg> spO: ?
<spO> http://tinyurl.com/y9das4b
<spO> [22:03:34] <spO> i think the bug affects only 3000-3999 series ati cards
<spO> i might as well just buy a new motherbaord+ integrated ccard if there is no prograesss, otehrwise i will use jaunty
<micahg> bug 440233
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440233
<giantpune> yes
<giantpune> it works perfectly in xp
<micahg> spO: I would suggest checking in #ubuntu-x tomorrow morning
<micahg> giantpune: so it seems that you have 2 problems
<giantpune> i really dont care about suspend
<giantpune> i never use it
<micahg> giantpune: one that you suspend when the AC is pulled
<spO> yeah cause a new motherboard would cost me around 150
<micahg> giantpune: 2 you can't start the computer after suspend from linux
<micahg> giantpune: if you plug it back in and boot into XP, what battery life does it show?
<giantpune> any way to have it do nothing when the plug is pulled?
<micahg> 100%?
<giantpune> high 90s
<giantpune> not 100%
<micahg> giantpune: you'd have to check in #ubuntu for that
<micahg> giantpune: ok, as long as it wasn't empty
<giantpune> so it kind of makes my laptop into a desktop
<micahg> giantpune: maybe bug 421985?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421985 in linux "System Suspends/Hibernates when AC is unplugged" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421985
<giantpune> i tried to set everything to "never"  but i cant select "dont do anything"  for when the batery is critically low
<giantpune> if there was that setting id be happy
<micahg> giantpune: have you tried another power manager?
<giantpune> any suggestions?
<micahg> kpowersave, xfce4-power-manager
<giantpune> sec
<giantpune_> nope. kpowersave installed fine and configured but doesnt stop the issue
<micahg> i'd say you should subscribe to the kernel issue
<thekorn> good morning
 * mac_v scratches head... wondering where the bug for "flash buttons not working when compiz is enabled" is o.0
<micahg> bug 410407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "[READ DESCRIPTION] Flash is not recognizing mouse clicks in multiple situations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<mac_v> micahg: ah... thanks :)
<johe|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/227852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 227852 in gvfs "Nautilus get error when I try to open webdav directories" [Low,Fix released]
<johe|work> hi
<johe|work> this bug is not fixed in Hardy (just to tell)
<micahg> johe|work: yep
<johe|work> micahg, nice answer :-)
<micahg> johe|work: usually low priority bugs are not backported to previous releases
<micahg> also, there's no patch and no idea what's wrong
<johe|work> well, its fixed to jaunty, shouldnt it be fixed for LTS ?
<micahg> idk, let me ask someone
<johe|work> we took the jaunty packages and replaced the gvfsd-dav komponent to get it go, would be nice to have it from repositry
<micahg> johe|work: in order to patch it, we'd need to know what patch fixed it, if you can find me the patch, I could prepare the package
<micahg> johe|work: there might be a bug on bugzilla.gnome.org if it wasn't just a fluke for ahrdy
<micahg> *hardy
<johe|work> couldnt just be the package be replaced?
<micahg> johe|work: I don't know if gvfs could be backported, we can't replace the version in the archive, only patch
<micahg> johe|work: I just checked, it has dependencies on stuff that can't easily be backported
<micahg> so the only viable option would be to patch it
<johe|work> okay, i see, i take a look if i can find anything andtell you
<micahg> ok johe|work, good luck
<johe|work> micahg, there is an 0.2.3-0ubuntu3.extra.diff which solves the problem as it seems
<micahg> johe|work: for which package?
<johe|work> gvfs-backends
<johe|work> gvfs_0.2.3-0ubuntu3.diff        gvfs_0.2.3-0ubuntu3_extra.diff
<micahg> johe|work: 0.25-0ubuntu8 is in ahrdy
<johe|work> no, isnt
<micahg> johe|work: in -updates
<johe|work>  0.2.3-0ubuntu4
<micahg> was released 5 months ago
<johe|work> as apt-cache show says
<micahg> do you have -updates enabled?
<johe|work> sure
<micahg> I can see the package in LP
<micahg> can you show apt-cache policy gvfs-backends
<johe|work> gvfs-backends:
<johe|work>   Installed: 0.2.5-0ubuntu8
<johe|work>   Candidate: 0.2.5-0ubuntu8
<johe|work>   Version table:
<johe|work>  *** 0.2.5-0ubuntu8 0
<johe|work>         500 http://apt-proxy hardy-updates/main Packages
<johe|work>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<johe|work>      0.2.3-0ubuntu4 0
<johe|work>         500 http://apt-proxy hardy/main Packages
<micahg> johe|work: you have it :)
<johe|work> weird
<micahg> johe|work: it's still not working with that version?
<johe|work> well no,
<micahg> do you have a link to the patch?  I'll check the code
<johe|work> but i ask again, must solve some things, maybe the crash belongs to us, we use an own build, and when we switch back to the system orig it does not work
<johe|work> i could mail you,
<micahg> oh, you patched it yourself?
<johe|work> yes, maybe it cant be updated cause of our own source
<micahg> you can pastebin it if you want
<johe|work> not today :-)
<johe|work> can i hl you again next week?
<johe|work> :-)
<micahg> johe|work: sure, what tz are you in?
<johe|work> germany, UTC +1
<micahg> ah, so I'm 7 hours behind you
<micahg> johe|work: sure, ping me whenever
<johe|work> thx a lot
<micahg> johe|work: np
<mac_v> a while ago i reported > Bug #417589  , this doesnt happen to me now , but users are reporting the problem again. should i reopen the bug or ask them to file a new bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417589 in nautilus "Nautilus memory leak on regular usage for long hours" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417589
<mac_v> the bug has info only from my system , so not sure it is useful to fix the problems others are facing
<LimCore> hi, lack of no_vol_id  least to possible server with no SWAP so to easy DoS (or just to crash of applications).. please set prio; Perhaps medium.   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/474327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 474327 in cryptsetup "/lib/cryptsetup/checks/{un_,}vol_id should fail if vol_id from udev is not available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dogatemycomputer> I am new to bug Triaging.   I'm looking at bug #489339.   The reporter is upgrading from Karmic to Lucid and is prompted to update a conf file he never touched himself.   Is it normal to confirm a diff for a file that has not changed since the package was initially installed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489339 in brltty "asks about non-touched conf file on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489339
<awardle> Could some set bug 488948 to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488948 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "WVP2 Video/Image Codec not supported by gstreamer plugins or ffmpeg" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488948
<BUGabundo> olá ninos
<awardle> BUGabundo: So every can understand what is happening please could you speak in English. Thank you
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> awardle: I was just saying hi
<BUGabundo> now back to idling
<BUGabundo> no prob here, Lucid is running fine
<LimCore_> BUGabundo: que pasa?
<BUGabundo> nothing special LimCore_
<pace_t_zulu_> i have a hotkey issue with karmic
<pace_t_zulu_> can someone help me?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu wrong place to ask
<BUGabundo> and you know that
<pace_t_zulu_> i have read this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<pace_t_zulu_> BUGabundo, would #ubuntu be a better place?
<BUGabundo> usually yes
<BUGabundo> but you are a ... regular... in here
<pace_t_zulu_> i am quite sure it is a bug
<BUGabundo> so shoot
<BUGabundo> lets see if we can help you out
<pace_t_zulu_> screen brightness hotkeys
<BUGabundo> soooo troublshooting
<pace_t_zulu_> they don't work
<pace_t_zulu_> i've read that guide
<BUGabundo> what PC/Laptop ?
<pace_t_zulu_> macbook
<BUGabundo> ehe
<pace_t_zulu_> macbook 4,1
<pace_t_zulu_> are you going to be mean to me because of my hardware?
<pace_t_zulu_> :(
<BUGabundo> I'm not
<BUGabundo> its just HW
<BUGabundo> right?
<pace_t_zulu_> ok then
<pace_t_zulu_> right
<pace_t_zulu_> so the keys are correctly detected with the following command
<pace_t_zulu_> xev | sed -n 's/^.*state \([0-9].*\), keycode *\([0-9]\+\) *\(.*\), .*$/keycode \2 = \3, state = \1/p'
<pace_t_zulu_> keycode 232 = (keysym 0x1008ff03, XF86MonBrightnessDown), state = 0x0
<pace_t_zulu_> keycode 233 = (keysym 0x1008ff02, XF86MonBrightnessUp), state = 0x0
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu karmic right?
<pace_t_zulu_> BUGabundo, yes
<BUGabundo> and stock kernel ?
<pace_t_zulu_> yes
<pace_t_zulu_> this was not a problem in jaunty .... the hotkeys functioned correctly
<BUGabundo> anything on LP ?
<BUGabundo> s/on/in/g
<pace_t_zulu_> well i got pooled into a bigger bug that didn't get fixed and doesn't seem to be related
<pace_t_zulu_> wait
<pace_t_zulu_> i am finding something now
<pace_t_zulu_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/434071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434071 in hal "Brightness hotkeys not working on MacBook 5,2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> well tehr you go
<BUGabundo> a confirmed one too
<pace_t_zulu_> BUGabundo, so what can be done to fix it besides me confirming it for my hardware?
<BUGabundo> nag a dev that has the same HW :p
<pace_t_zulu_> hmmm
<pace_t_zulu_> that might be hard to find... an ubuntu dev with a macbook
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> there are several
<pace_t_zulu_> BUGabundo, i've added everything suggested at the troubleshooting guide https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/434071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434071 in hal "Brightness hotkeys not working on MacBook 5,2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pace_t_zulu_> brb
<pace_t_zulu> so i tried something that didn't work
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, how do you recommend i find a dev who has macbook hardware?
<BUGabundo> email the devel-discuss ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-28
<pace_t_zulu> :/
<pace_t_zulu> what about #ubuntu-devel
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<BUGabundo> or #u-kernel
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, found a solution
<pace_t_zulu> sudo apt-get install pommed
<pace_t_zulu> and the mactel-support ppa is good too
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, thanks for your help :)
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> please report that on the bugs you find related
<BUGabundo> so other users can at least have a workaround
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, yea i reported it :)
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, have you tested the compiz settings for lucid?
<BUGabundo> using it right now
<pace_t_zulu> i like the settings
<pace_t_zulu> you?
 * BUGabundo checks to see if anything changed
<BUGabundo> looks the same
 * BUGabundo $ mv /home/BUGabundo /media/bed ; operation time out
 * jtniehof marks a 22-month old bug "invalid"...that one won't be troubling us anymore
<dogatemylaptop> Greetings.  I am new to this but I believe Bug #489477 should be set to Wishlist.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489477 in sqlite3 "Please merge sqlite3 3.6.20-1 from Debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489477
<dogatemylaptop> (If not then please correct me so I don't make this mistake in the future.)
<dogatemylaptop> I suspect my request was a mistake.  I didn't read far enough down in the Wiki.  Sorry.
<againstallsnacks> hello room
<bullgard4> Where can I find the definition of "Won't fix"? As used for example in https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/434878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434878 in telepathy-farsight "video calls fail frequently" [Medium,In progress]
<thekorn> bullgard4, http://blog.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses
<thekorn> but please keep in mind, this is the 'official' definition given by the launchpad devs, but please keep in mind, projects or distributions might define some status slightly different
<bullgard4> thekorn: Thank you very much for your help.
<thekorn> bullgard4: sehr gerne
<joumetal> Could someone add upstream tracker to bug 347304? I can't.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347304 in linux "can't install on Amilo Xa2528" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347304
<bcurtiswx_> mac_v: are you present?
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: oh , no....  what have i done? ;)
 * mac_v hides 
<bcurtiswx_> mac_v: lol, nothing bad.  I'm wondering what the bug report is wishlisting in bug #488073
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488073 in empathy "Empathy needs "white noise" for VoIP pauses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488073
<bcurtiswx_> im confused
<mac_v> yeah.. i didnt understand that one either... i was hoping some else understood it ;)
<bcurtiswx_> lol, well at least i know I'm not alone... i wonder why it's papercut then
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: there where a lot of bugs reported in papercuts but with no package... so right now i'm on a rampage to just assign package... hence was worried if i did something wrong ;p
<bcurtiswx_> but this vitaly person who created the bug in papercuts.. i don't see the connection between then and the papercuts team
<bcurtiswx_> them*
<bcurtiswx_> not a member of the papercuts team
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: hmm? i didnt understand... what connection?
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: yeah , he is not a member
<bcurtiswx_> mac_v, why is this reported against hundred paper cuts by vitaly.. when i don't see vitaly as a team member of hundred paper cuts
<bcurtiswx_> vitaly has a pretty blank launchpad page
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: anyone can report bugs in papercuts , they dont have to be members
<mac_v> there are so many new users who just report them in papercuts
<bcurtiswx_> mac_v, hmm.. ok.. i thought that was only something that gets assigned when a team member thinks its worth of a papercut
<bcurtiswx_> worthy*
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: works that way too , but we assign/assigned very few such bugs
<mac_v> most of them are just reported by others
<bcurtiswx_> ok, thanks for helping my confusion then :D
<bcurtiswx_> i'll get the attention of that bug reporter and have them explain the bug better
<mac_v> great :)
<cdavis> I want to join the BugSquad. Is requesting a mentor how you join or do you join and then seek mentorship?
<FFEMTcJ> Can someone wishlist bug 454171 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454171 in ubuntu "tweak UI to ajust to current screen resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454171
<FFEMTcJ> also bug 458376 should be wishlisted
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458376 in ubuntu "No obvious way to switch between keyboard layouts or make a new layout active." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458376
<FFEMTcJ> Is anyone around? I have a question
<FFEMTcJ> Looks like there are tons of bugs that are being assigned to papercuts.. is there  a specific protocol to follow with those?
<Elbrus> cdavis: you don't need a mentor.
<Elbrus> see webpage in topic
<Elbrus> sorry, web page mentions asking for a mentor..
<FFEMTcJ> bug 477324 wishlist please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477324 in ubuntu "Fix sort order in Group Settings. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477324
<cdavis> Elbrus: yes, the webpage makes it seem like there are three things you need to do to join, having a mentor being the third thing?
<Elbrus> I hadn't heard of that before
<Elbrus> just make sure that you ask about things that you are not sure about
<cdavis> OK
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: about bug 477324, the bug description is at least missing the release that's being used. (I guess it's ubuntu karmic). Also the package for that bug would be gnome-system-tools and should be upstreamed to gnome IMO.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477324 in ubuntu "Fix sort order in Group Settings. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477324
<FFEMTcJ> yofel: so would it be invalid for papercuts?
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: that's something I don't know, sry
<yofel> IMHO it would be nice if there was a 'Sort by ...' box there
<yofel> right now the entries are sorted by GID which isn't exactly wrong
<FFEMTcJ> Gotcha.. I assume (which I know is never good) that it was just designed to be the same as the /etc/group file
<yofel> well, the entries in /etc/group are sorted by GID too, so it's the same in the end
<FFEMTcJ> ;
<FFEMTcJ> ['[-=00000099iio[]
<FFEMTcJ> yofel: ping
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: pong
<CarlFK> wondering what package to bug - guessing kernel:
<CarlFK> bug is: gribouille in #ubuntu says "removed grub/grub..  when I update my kernel, dpkg complains because it can't find update-grub"
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image  does not depend on update-grub
<CarlFK> guessing a script in linux-image should check exist update-grub ?  (that is beyond bug and into fix, but seems like a reasonable thing to include)
<yofel> CarlFK: it has grub / grub-pc as a recommends. That's ok IMO
<yofel> CarlFK: does dpkg give a warning or fail?
<CarlFK> yofel: "gribouille: I removed grub because it didn't work for me, and now, when I update my kernel, dpkg complains because it can't find update-grub"
<yofel> CarlFK: well, and what does he use now? lilo?
<yofel> if lilo is installed and it still wants to run update-grub then that would be a bug /me thinks
<CarlFK> good q - I am poking for info, but he is kinda cranky :)
<CarlFK> (01:19:00 PM) gribouille: CarlFK, why do you ask such newbie questions ?
<yofel> ...
<dgr> Hi. Looking for some bug reporting advice. Been troubleshooting an issue with the heartbeat package, which I've now resolved. I note that Debian has a bug filed for this but nothing under Ubuntu. Should I file a bug report for Ubuntu?
<CarlFK> dgr: "If the bug has been reported in another bug tracker, you can           link to it in order to keep track of its status. Launchpad           synchronizes the status automatically for you.  "
<dgr> Ah, great :)
<CarlFK> dgr: so report it, and put the deb bug in "The URL of this bug in the remote bug tracker."
<dgr> Thanks!
<geekles> I think Bug #395108 should be set to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395108 in nautilus "Allow alphabetical sorting of bookmarks in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395108
<geekles> I think Bug #489700 should be set to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489700 in software-center "Please add the ranking for packages to Ubuntu Software Center as it was in "add / remove" application, now removed from Ubuntu. I find it a very useful feature." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489700
<bcurtiswx_> geekles: done
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: is "incomplete" the right status for bugs we ask to be sent upstream?
<bcurtiswx_> mac_v, yes.  I believe so
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: hmm , maybe it got changed... mostly, others usually just mark it confirmed  , and once it is submitted upstream they set it to triaged...
<mac_v> bcurtiswx_: you need to mention it to others as well
<bcurtiswx_> The reason I've always marked as incomplete is because we've requested something in the bug report and It's incomplete until they do it
<mac_v> ah ok
<Emme_NK> Hi! What's the "polite" way to abandon a bug I have reported myself?
<nigel_nb> Emme_NK: set to invalid
<Emme_NK> Even if it might still be there?
<nigel_nb> bug number?
<Emme_NK> Bug #275780
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 275780 in xbattbar-acpi "xbattbar blocks compiz screen corner events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275780
<Emme_NK> I just don't use the package anymore
<nigel_nb> but bug isnt necessarily solved?
<nigel_nb> oh, its very old
<Emme_NK> it might still happen. I sadly don't have a spare computer around to try to reproduce it
<nigel_nb> u can try producing with virtualbox, but if u wanna close it, just set to invalid
<Emme_NK> Hmm, I don't think compiz would work in VBox, so I'll just close it now. Thanks for the help!
<nigel_nb> no problem :)
<cdavis> I am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/489721 and have a question. I can confirm this happens and see a bug with the Evolution team last year that added a Forward icon, however I have no idea how to figure out what icon is really expected there. Do I email the person who made the patch last year that created the Forward icon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489721 in evolution "Strange Mail-Forwarded-Icon in Evolution" [Undecided,New]
<cdavis> Do I just mark it as confirmed?
<din_> Hi there I hope this wil be saved for review in the logs.
<din_> The grub packages announced by update manager causes a corrupt boot process after installing. It ends on the Grub bash like comand line shell
<din_> so now I hope this will be readen and someone how has super cow powers removes this updates from the manager
<Emme_NK> How can I reset this "This bug affects me too" thingy to "Does this bug affect you?"?
<maco> click it again
<cdavis> Bug 489644 seems to me to invalid and needs to be somewhere else, is this correct? and if so how do I do so
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489644 in gnome-shell "cannot execute gnome shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489644
<Emme_NK> Then I just can choose Yes or No, but I cannot reach the "Unknown" state it has when I never clicked it
<Emme_NK> It's about Bug #293885. I no longer have the computer, so I cannot know it if would still affect me.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 293885 in usplash "ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid fails to boot on iMac G5 rev C (iSight)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293885
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I want to join Ubuntu bug control so can anyone provide me with a list or something of bugs that I can work on :) a lot of bugs over at Launchpad seem complicated
<lifeless> dhillon-v10: many bugs are complicated.
<dhillon-v10> lifeless, so where do I start from
<dhillon-v10> lifeless, I have confirmed some bugs and read a lot on wiki
<lifeless> dhillon-v10: great.
<dhillon-v10> lifeless, now I want to know the next step
<lifeless> dhillon-v10: there isn't a structured step. Just keep finding things you can do and do the,
<lifeless> *them*.
<dhillon-v10> lifeless, alright thanks for the info :)
<dhillon-v10> lifeless, hey can you help me out here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/screenlets/+bug/489775 what project should this bug get assigned to
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489775 in screenlets "Calendar app for karmic Koala has November with 31 days" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-29
<FFEMTcJ> hey dhillon-v10
<dhillon-v10> FFEMTcJ, hey what's up
<dhillon-v10> FFEMTcJ, I didn't you triage bugs
<FFEMTcJ> tryin to
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> is screenlets done upstream? if it isnt then the way it is would be fine.. just needs to be confirmed.
<dhillon-v10> FFEMTcJ, can you help me out with that bug
<dhillon-v10> FFEMTcJ, yah that one
<lifeless> dhillon-v10: so that is an upstream bug tassk; the ubuntu rules for triage * do not apply * to upstreams - they may do it differently.
<lifeless> dhillon-v10: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screenlets is where you will find the Ubuntu tasks for screenlets.
<dhillon-v10> lifeless, thanks :)
<feasty> Hi there. I am looking into how to go about getting started fixing bugs for Ubuntu. Can anyone point me in the right direction to start working on fixing some bugs. I have read the wiki pages but cant seem to see where I would go to pick one up to work on. Can anyone help me please?
<lifeless> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<lifeless> theres about 100K there to choose from
<micahg> feasty: we do bug triage in here, not fixing
<feasty> ah ok
<feasty> sorry
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> do we actually have a place for fixing?
<micahg> #ubuntu-motu is probably the closest thing
<lifeless> ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-motu
<micahg> feasty: ^^
<feasty> Well im a developer and was looking to help out
<micahg> feasty: that's great!
<lifeless> its not really offtopic for ubuntu-bugs, but the skillset of folk that hang out is different
<feasty> I was told that fixing was a good way in ubuntu-dev channel
<micahg> there are numerous ways to help out
<micahg> fixing bugs, triage bugs, answering questions
<feasty> yeah I do a lot of the helping out people with linux in general but I was really looking to program if I can.
<micahg> feasty: ok, let's go to #ubuntu-motu
<feasty> ok thanks
<feasty> shall I just fire my question out in there again?
<micahg> well, I'll talk to you over there
<feasty> ok
<cdavis> Would someone tell me if it appears as though I worked Bug 489726 correctly?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489726 in ebox-dhcp "Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489726
<cdavis> Would someone tell me if it appears as though I worked Bug 489726 correctly?
<cdavis> Would someone tell me if it appears as though I worked Bug 489726 correctly?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489726 in ebox-dhcp "Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489726
<cdavis> sorry
<micahg> cdavis: looks ok to me, does it work with that change?
<cdavis> micahg: It appears to. no error in log about pid file and it creates it properly
<micahg> well, the pid is hardcoded in a .pm file
<micahg> I meant the pid file
<cdavis> I was afraid it might be looking for it like that.
<micahg> I wonder if it's an apparmor thing
<cdavis> Yes, I believe it is apparmor blocking it
<cdavis> I guess the other change could be to add that rule to apparmor
<cdavis> I can work on that and see if it works
<micahg> what's happening, is it trying to start the server?
<cdavis> ebox is starting dhcpd from a custom init script
<cdavis> and I thikn apparmor is blocking the creation of the pid file in /var/run
<micahg> cdavis: why should it use a custom script in the first place?
<micahg> yeah, I just confirmed that apparmor specifies the PID file for dhcpd3
<cdavis> I wondered the same thing, but I don't know much about ebox
<cdavis> so, should my concentration be on helping the person who filed the bug get it working or figuring out the correct way to fix it moving forward?
<micahg> cdavis: depends on your goal...from a triage point of view, I think we need to figure out if this is an upstream issue or ours
<micahg> cdavis: you can certainly mark your fix as a workaround
<micahg> but that's not a fix
<micahg> cdavis: to add a workaround, edit the description and clearly add a WORKAROUND section
<cdavis> OK.
<micahg> I'm trying to chat with the ebox people now
<micahg> if they aren't going to use the system start script, we might need to patch the source
<cdavis> Can I actually edit my comment or do I need to post another one?
<micahg> cdavis: you can't edit a comment, you have to edit the description to post a workaround
<nigel_nb> micahg: got a min?
<nigel_nb> bug 430575, I can't understand what the user is trying to say
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430575 in gnome-screensaver "CTRL-ALT-L or Fn+F2 does not turn off display backlight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430575
<spO> can one of you work on this bug:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Confirmed]
<micahg> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey micahg :)
<micahg> spO: you should probably check with #ubuntu-x on Monday
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think the assumption is that if the screen is black the backlight should be off
<micahg> nigel_nb: I suggest checking b.g.o for a bug
<nigel_nb> bgo?
<micahg> bugzilla.gnome.org
<nigel_nb> micahg: ah :)
<nigel_nb> this looks like the right one
<nigel_nb> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541717
<ubot4> Gnome bug 541717 in general "'Lock Screen' applet should give option to 'Power Down Screen' - useful for laptops" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> nigel_nb: looks right, you know how to add an upstream task?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> adding
<micahg> actually not exactly but that would work
<nigel_nb> technically, he's asking for the same thing
<micahg> yeah, I think we should probably reassign to match upstream
<nigel_nb> can you take a look now and let me know if i did everything right?
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think it's actually gnome-panel
<micahg> upstream
<nigel_nb> not gnome-power?
<micahg> if lock-screen is to do it, that's part of the panel
<nigel_nb> upstream bug report mistake
<nigel_nb> do you want me report a new bug upstream?
<micahg> nigel_nb: nah, I can edit it
<micahg> nigel_nb: wait, what do you mean mistake?
<nigel_nb> the person who reported it upstream
<nigel_nb> reported it against gnome-power
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes, but the upstream dev moved it to gnome-panel as the lock applet should turn off the backlight
<nigel_nb> yeah, just noticed that, then why is launchpad not recognizing it?
<micahg> nigel_nb: LP picks upstream based on the ubuntu task
<micahg> I"ll fix it
<nigel_nb> :) thanks
<micahg> nigel_nb: fixed and triaged
<nigel_nb> thanks a lot micah :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: thank you for finding the upstream :)
<nigel_nb> my 2 bits ;)
<nigel_nb> micahg: how well do u play chess?
<micahg> nigel_nb: depends
<micahg> why?
<nigel_nb> bug 489754, I tried reproducing it, but I think it happens only in one case
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489754 in gnome-games "The GNU Chess stops working once you use Ctrl+z. It goes on thinking..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489754
<nigel_nb> it happens only when u ctrl + z and then take one of the computer's pieces
<micahg> nigel_nb: you tried on karmic?
<nigel_nb> I could get to that situtaion only once
<nigel_nb> yeah karmic
<nigel_nb> since I dont play all that well...
<micahg> nigel_nb: have you checked upstream?
<nigel_nb> not yet
<nigel_nb> ohh
<nigel_nb> checking
<nigel_nb> nothing upstream
<nigel_nb> its a very rare bug
<micahg> nigel_nb: gnome 596128
<ubot4> Gnome bug 596128 in General "legal move is not recognized" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596128
<nigel_nb> micahg: bingo :)
<micahg> if only bmo was so easy to search :)
<nigel_nb> mozilla?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> nigel_nb: do you have a gnome upstream account?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> if I dont find one, I generally file one
<micahg> can you post our LP bug in that upstream and mark confirmed if you can
<micahg> actually, you probably can't mark confirmed
<micahg> but please add our bug link so that upstream can confirm
<nigel_nb> will do :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: can you post the link upstream for that one you did earlier as well?
<nigel_nb> micahg: sure.
<nigel_nb> eh, what do I say?
<micahg> just a link to our LP bug, like also reported in Ubuntu: bug link
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: done.
<micahg> nigel_nb: nice :)
<nigel_nb> learning my way :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: you're doing great
<micahg> I'll mark triaged
<micahg> nigel_nb: what importance do you think it should have?
<nigel_nb> honestly, low
<nigel_nb> max medium
<micahg> I'd say medium since it's in main and there's no workaround
<nigel_nb> but medium is overkill, it only happens when you alt+z all the time (not always then either)
<micahg> oh, so it's unusual?
<micahg> ok, Low then
<nigel_nb> yeah, I've been playing chess for 1 hour
<nigel_nb> happened only twice
<micahg> wow, that's dedication :)
<nigel_nb> when I alt+z'd and then eat one of the computer's pieces
<nigel_nb> eat/ate
<nigel_nb> hahaha, nice to triage bugs in games
<micahg> nigel_nb: BTW, it's generally a good idea to subscribe to what you triage in case there are issues later or if the reporter has questions
<nigel_nb> shucks.. forgot
<micahg> nigel_nb: you're doing great1
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> can someone wishlist bug 489533 for me please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489533 in brasero "When adding files, Brasero should open the file dialog in the same directory as the last time a file was opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489533
<nigel_nb> wb micahg
<micahg> nigel_nb: hi
<nigel_nb> net split?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, I went somewhere
<nigel_nb> oh ok
<nigel_nb> can you wishlist bug 489533 for me please?
 * micahg kicks ubot4
<micahg> nigel_nb: LP seems down
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> yeah :P
<nigel_nb> thats when i stopped workin
<nigel_nb> micahg: I'm thinking of helping out with motu
<micahg> nigel_nb: cool
<nigel_nb> how tough is the road ahead?
<micahg> nigel_nb: depends what you want to do
<micahg> just adding patches and updating stuff is pretty easy
<nigel_nb> what about packaging and maintaining packages?
<nigel_nb> launchpad is back up :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: maintaining isn't too hard
<nigel_nb> i'm going through the videos now, to get an idea of what needs to be done
<micahg> nigel_nb: packaiging from scratch can be hard depending on what it is
<nigel_nb> oh
<micahg> nigel_nb: it can also be easy depending
<nigel_nb> depending on the package?
<micahg> nigel_nb: wishlist done
<nigel_nb> thank you  :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: some things are easier to package than others
<nigel_nb> micahg: one step at a time thenn
<nigel_nb> :)
<jbicha> whenever I press Fn + F5 on my laptop, I end up crashing X
<jbicha> I believe Fn + F5 is supposed to switch between laptop screen & an external screen
<jbicha> I think this is part of the problem: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<jbicha> what's the best way to report this bug?
<micahg> I'm checking to see if it's reported already
<micahg> jbicha: bug 440997
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440997 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915gm] Fn-F5 doesn't switch between inbuilt and aux display" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440997
<jbicha> micahg: thanks very much
<micahg> jbicha: np
<micahg> jbicha: you might want to comment that it is now crashing as well
<jbicha> micahg: should I attach all those log files myself too?
<micahg> jbicha: not unless asked, I'd just state your intel driver version
<devtux87> Hello
<devtux87> hi
<LimCore> hello, Im wondering about the unusuall high reate of bugs in KDE applications in Ubuntu. Are most of them upstream, or are "we (Ubuntu developers
<LimCore> hello, Im wondering about the unusuall high reate of bugs in KDE applications in Ubuntu. Are most of them upstream, or are "we" (Ubuntu developers) doing sometihng wrong (like shipping unsable versions)?
<devtux87> Lime i don't think so ubuntu are buggy
<devtux87> the errors in 80% of the hardware
<devtux87> wich app is buggy for u?
<LimCore> guys in #kde say ubuntu is more buggy the other distros, in terms of bugs in kde applications at least
<LimCore> we are talking now on #kde
<devtux87> :) im luky, im useing gnome :)
<devtux87> *lucky
<LimCore> well I use gnome, bug I use some kde applications
<devtux87> well in gnome there are a lot's of bug too
<LimCore> this "Im a kde/gnome user" thing is quite stupid imho, its like "Im user of applications written in C++ / in C / in Delphi"
<devtux87> just see gnome commander, the hole program is seriously wrong :S
<LimCore> I use some applications, some of them are happened to be using kde,  and this apps crash a lot:
<LimCore> krusader - extreamly buggy, I can crash it daily
<LimCore> kmail - very buggy
<LimCore> ksysguard - one other example of application with bugs (small bugs, lost of settings, also crashes)
<devtux87> krusader is better then gnome commander :) try it, please press space in any map, and you will ctach a segmentation fault
<devtux87> :P
<LimCore> for example, this guy seems to be sharing my pain: <Silicium> 9.10 is totally crap  <Silicium> i can report around 4 bugs per day
<devtux87> and thats a big bug if you moveing files in another map
<yofel> well, KDE is a bit buggy in karmic (and lucid so far), but not *that* buggy
<LimCore> kmail was totally buggy for ever
<devtux87> the 9.10 is not a very stable release
<LimCore> and bugs in krusader I report since 2007. some are still not fixed fully it seems
<yofel> well ok, that's one of the kde apps I don't use
<devtux87> if i use hibernateing, i got a freeze
<yofel> LimCore: lp or b.k.o?
<LimCore> yofel: what?
<yofel> LimCore: reported on launchpad or bugs.kde.org
<LimCore> I report most of my bugs to pl
<LimCore> pl
<LimCore> lp.  Damn keyboard.
<devtux87> :)
<yofel> well, hibernate is forever broken here
<devtux87> :D
<yofel> jaunty and karmic are much better with suspend at least
<LimCore> for me the experience is,  nowdays linuxes are less stable the windows 98
<devtux87> if i suspend or hibernate in Hardy there is no error
<LimCore> I mean the applications / desktops ; not the OS/kernel
<devtux87> but i cant do in in jaunty and karmic
<yofel> I don't think I've ever gotten a pc to wake up correctly after a hibernate
<LimCore> yofel: I got mine afair
<LimCore> or was it suspend to ram, not sure
<devtux87> in the kernel there are a lots of serious bug
<yofel> LimCore: true, sometimes I'm really reminded on Win98
<yofel> especially with jaunty I had a lot of random hard locks with my thinkpad
<LimCore> devtux87: they get patched quickly after discovery
<devtux87> i have a pci wifi card, and the kernel working harmful if i connect it to the pci bus
<LimCore> can't Ubuntu somehow improve QA
<yofel> LimCore: well, there was some discussion about that on UDS too
<LimCore> UDS?
<yofel> we'll have to see what comes
<devtux87> desktop freeze, alternate freeze, debian 5.0 freeze after loading network
<devtux87> :S
<yofel> LimCore: ubuntu developers summit
<yofel> was 2 weeks ago afair
<yofel> !uds
<ubot4> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<devtux87> well the system is not so good
<devtux87> i written a c program under jaunty
<yofel> well, kubuntu want's to report bugs rather to bugs.kde.org than lauchpad in the future
<yofel> not enough manpower
<devtux87> in jaunty it works well.... but in karmic, it exit by a segfault :S
<LimCore> devtux87: what?
<devtux87> so i turn now to lazarus, it is better
<devtux87> i was written a program in C
<devtux87> useing gcc
<LimCore> do not use C fool
 * LimCore slaps devtux87 with a modern-languages book
<devtux87> i written it in jaunty, and it works well. then i moved to karmic, when i start my program: Segmentation falut
<devtux87> :S
<LimCore> writting in C is like writting in assembler sort of.  Loosing time on some low-level details
<devtux87> *fault
<yofel> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord - if you're interested what's going to happen to kubuntu in the future
<LimCore> devtux87: you obviously have to recompile right?
<devtux87> i tryed
<devtux87> but if i run the program segfault
<devtux87> :S
<LimCore> well.. it was quite possibly a bug in your program
<devtux87> so i written my program again in lazarus, then it works well
<devtux87> lazazus is like delphi, it has an fpc engine
<LimCore> omg
<LimCore> Pascal is so 1990's
<yofel> well, jaunty=gcc4.3 karmic=gcc4.4, and I think 4.4 is more  strict in some cases
<LimCore> you really have bad luck with picking languages
<yofel> LimCore: pascal isn't that bad.
<LimCore> whats next, visual basic? ;)
<devtux87> maybe Visual C++ :D
<yofel> LimCore: that's not for linux :P
<yofel> use ADA :D
<devtux87> lol
<LimCore> why not use a reasonable language like C++ or perhaps D
<devtux87> LimeCore the subsystem in ubuntu is written in C or C++ so dont complain about it :D
<LimCore> C++ is reasonable; C is not
<yofel> well, as long nobody want's to use java I'm happy ^^
<devtux87> i think the kernel is written in C
<yofel> devtux87: it is
<LimCore> kernel and embbed are the only use-cases for C
<LimCore> and some libs/APIs.  But not applications
<devtux87> C are a good language if you know what going to do in it
<devtux87> :)
<yofel> true
<devtux87> its a very free language!
<LimCore> sure, a shivovel is a good building tool to build a sky scraper, if you know how to use it. And have x100 more time then needed
<LimCore> *a shovel
<devtux87> :)
<devtux87> now i have to go... bye all have a nice day... :)
<LimCore> fell freee to waste time on solving 9 memory-management problems and bugs,  per 1 actuall software feauture to implement
<cdavis> I tested bug 490093 and I did not experience any problems. I suspect that this might be a user issue of some type but have no idea how to request more info?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490093 in gnome-system-tools "Cannot change password with users-admin (gnome-system-tools)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490093
<micahg> hggdh: around?
<cdavis> hmm, there might be a problem if you hit ok to get out of the user/group manager instead of hitting cancel. let me play some more
<micahg> cdavis: I wish I had an answer
<cdavis> micahg: I feel like bug 490093 might be a very quick fix possibly a candidate for the paper cuts?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490093 in gnome-system-tools "Cannot change password with users-admin (gnome-system-tools)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490093
<cdavis> Have to run tho, be back in a bit
<kklimonda> any idea what to ask for in bug 487923?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487923 in transmission "bitmaps of "pause torrent" , "remove torrent" and "Properties" disapear from time to time" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487923
<hggdh> micahg: I am back
<micahg> hggdh: it's ok, seems like the triager figured it out
<hggdh> kklimonda: perhaps running from he command line and taking a screen shot?
<hggdh> (there might be some debug messages written to stdout/stderr)
<kklimonda> hmm, good idea
<kklimonda> oh ffs, mutt has a built-in editor.. and I can't send mail because F10 launches gnome-terminal menu..
<kklimonda> it was "jed"..
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-29
<nisshh> stlsaint, hey dude, vish wanted me to remind you that instead of just pinging him could you leave a message too, otherwise he was no idea what your talking about, since you always ping him when he is asleep
<stlsaint> nisshh: aye, thanks, i spoke with him
<nisshh> stlsaint, cool :)
<jmux> Hi. I'm trying to fix LP #478392. My problem seems to be, that /tmp is on a seperate partition and also /usr.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 478392 in mountall (Ubuntu) "/tmp is not cleaned when on a separate partition (affects: 17) (dups: 4) (heat: 114)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478392
<jmux> For me /tmp is mounted before /usr, but the mounted-tmp script wants to use find to clean /tmp and fails.
<jmux> I tried to "start on (mounted MOUNTPOINT=/tmp and mounted MOUNTPOINT=/usr), but this deadlocks the boot process.
<jmux> Any idea what's going on here?
<yofel> jmux: we're not really fixing bugs here, only triaging them, you might get a better answer in #ubuntu-devel
<yofel> jmux: I would guess that mountall mounts the drives in the order defined in fstab though
<jmux> yofel: Ok - will ask there.
<jmux> yofel: And I've read somewhere (and just tested) that mountall ignores the fstab order - I just put /usr before /tmp - same error and /tmp mounted before /usr.
<yofel> ah
<yofel> vish: bug 391626 done
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 391626 in kdebase (and 1 other project) "Changing file associations in KDE is hard (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391626
<vish> yofel: awesome! thanks :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: did you reply to seb at all re untagging bugs?
<bdmurray> seb128: still interested in untagging some bugs?
<seb128> bdmurray, hey, thanks but pedro helped me a bit it's ok
<seb128> there was a launchpad bug as well there, pitti told us how he workarounds it in apport
<njin> pedro_: hello, how are you ?
<njin> hello to all, system freeze during shutdown or restart, but changing session and shutting down from login screen it works well bug 677899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677899 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.10 freezes on shutdown and restart (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677899
<njin> Can it be a gnome panel issue ?
<njin> pedro_: hello, how are you ?
<pedro_> njin, hello, i'm good, what about you?
<njin> pedro_: good too, i've a question for you, a bug  shutdown and restart freeze the system, but shutdown from login page not bug 677899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677899 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.10 freezes on shutdown and restart (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677899
<njin> can it be gnome-panel ?
<njin> Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-30
<bdmurray> mvo: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/update-manager/has-completed/+merge/42172
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, merging now
<persia> bdmurray, I've been advised you create the bug assignment reports.  Could you enable one for the "ubuntu-armel" team?
<bdmurray> persia: okay, running it now
<persia> Thank you.
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-01
<layn> Hi!
<pedro_> hey folks, I'm designing the mentor reporting template, did i miss anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/538616/
<vish> pedro_: how many bugs? or list of bugs?
<vish> ah, well.. we could just gmane it :)
<vish> pedro_: when exactly to use the template?  dint we abandon the mentorship and start with the mentor group?
<pedro_> vish, this is more to report to the bugsquad/mentorship admin team so we can know what is the mentor/student doing
<pedro_> vish, we can start using it for the next bugsquad meeting
<vish> ah...
<pedro_> vish, right, with the mentor group you'll have students anyways, and  we need some info about how are they doing it :-)
<vish> yay! i got 3 banshee bugs before kamusin got to them !! ;p
<vish> no wait 4!
<kamusin> vish, \o/ heee
<Psi-Jack> Alright, I'm trying to look into the issue that's a serious lsb-init bug still existant in Ubuntu 10.04.1 regarding status_of_proc, and I'm wondering if anyone here knows about it and if there's any bugs relating directly to it.
<charlie-tca> seb128, bug 683361
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683361 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in radeon_bo_get_tiling() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683361
<charlie-tca> changed to public with the coredump attached?
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. So, what's up with the bug tracker, I'm trying to link a bug to another bug, and it's telling me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dovecot/+bug/683650 is a bug in a remote bug tracker, trying to link it for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/683640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683650 in dovecot (Ubuntu) "status_of_proc is returning incorrect error code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> charlie-tca, yes?
<seb128> charlie-tca, not sure if that's a question
<charlie-tca> I thought you never take bugs from private to public with the coredump
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> well it's never done automatically
<charlie-tca> seb128, private data in the dump
<seb128> but compiz doesn't hold user datas so I don't see the issue
<charlie-tca> I see. Okay
<charlie-tca> Psi-Jack, trying to link them how?
<seb128> well in fact the bug made the retracer crash
<seb128> so I made it public to easy debugging
<seb128> it's going to be retraced and cleaned rsn
<Psi-Jack> charlie-tca: Still an error.
<seb128> I didn't see an issue with making a compiz dump public for a bit
<seb128> since it doesn't hold any datas
<charlie-tca> Ouch. I guess that does matter. Just trying to make sure I understand
<Psi-Jack> charlie-tca: Oh..
<charlie-tca> Psi-Jack, they could be duplicates of each other, but they are both reported against ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> charlie-tca: On https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/683640, I click on "Also affects project"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683640 in lsb (Ubuntu) "status_of_proc is returning incorrect error code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Psi-Jack, they are not upstream at all. They are both local ubuntu bugs
<charlie-tca> If one is a duplicate of the other, just use "Mark as duplicate" in the upper right
<Psi-Jack> It's not a duplicate. I made them both.
<Psi-Jack> One is for lsb, one is for dovecot being effected by bugs in lsb.
<charlie-tca> Then you just comment on them
<charlie-tca> They are both in ubuntu, though. You can't link them as projects of each other.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, seb128
<charlie-tca> Psi-Jack, normally, you would just comment on each one that bug ??? is related to this issue
<Psi-Jack> Gotcha.. Not sure how launchpad works, but not liking it, but eh well. ;)
<njin> ara: hello 20101201 amd64 still without panels
<njin> bug 683403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683403 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "natty 20101130.1 without panel (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683403
<charlie-tca> njin, If you don't have the video hardware for unity with compiz, choose "classic desktop" session
<charlie-tca> That is the no fallback issue
<Psi-Jack> Okay, so now, it's at least reported. Now to see if I can solve the problem myself. ;)
<charlie-tca> njin, Is that a duplicate of bug 683356 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683356 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Unity lost the 2D failback feature (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683356
<njin> charlie-tca: hello, thanks, but now live session are unusable, i'm looking the other report
<Psi-Jack> Heh, sheash..
<Psi-Jack> This is scarey.. Almost looks like whomever made the init-functions knows a "reasonable" amount of lsb standards, but completely failed to grasp the status portion completely.
<epimeth> Is it possible the package maintainers forgot to add the new linux-headers package to the latest upgrade?
<charlie-tca> epimeth, what is the issue?
<epimeth> I upgraded last night and when I went to turn on my computer today my wireless card and nvidia driver werent working... apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) fixed the problem...... I figure that should have been part of the upgrade process no?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<charlie-tca> I suppose file a bug for it
<epimeth> do I do that in launchpad under kubuntu? or ubuntu? is there a specific package I need to enter it under?
<charlie-tca> epimeth, using a terminal,    ubuntu-bug linux
<epimeth> charlie-tca: kk, cheers
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<njin> hello to all, bug 683459 I don't know at wich package assign, can you help. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683459 in ubuntu "hyper and super keys are mapped to the same modifier (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683459
<sinurge> njin, no clue :|
<njin> sinurge, too advanced for me
<sinurge> njin, for me as well guess lets leave it as what is
<jcastro> bdmurray: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<jcastro> hey I was wondering, why not graph Fix Released?
<bdmurray> jcastro: because it will only ever increase and no work is required of those bugs
<njin> bug 683850
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683850 in gconf (Ubuntu) "natty 20101201.1 amd 64, loop at login screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683850
<njin> ouh, already rebuilded
<njin> bug 683853
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683853 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "natty 20101201.1 amd64 classic desktop in live session, missed restart and shutdown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683853
<Psi-Jack> Okay, so I'd filed a bug using ubuntu-bug -p lsb-base, and it submits it as a bug for lsb, because lsb is the source package for lsb-base, correct?
<micahcowan> Sounds right to me.
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, Sarge Hallyn completely fubared up my bug report.
<micahg> Psi-Jack: -p is deprecated BTW, it's just ubuntu-bug lsb-base
<Psi-Jack> Same result, either way, launchpad associates it to lsb.
<micahg> Psi-Jack: if you want to drop the bug # here, someone can look into it
<Psi-Jack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/683640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683640 in spamassassin (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "status_of_proc is returning incorrect error code (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> Psi-Jack: right, but if the root cause is determined to be in lsb, the bug should be fixed there
<Psi-Jack> Yep. That's what I said. lsb is the actual source package that makes lsb-base.
<micahg> Psi-Jack: so how is the bug report messed up?
<Psi-Jack> Well, the bug also effects the LSB init of all the other packages I associated with it, and Sarge marked them all invalid.
<micahg> Psi-Jack: right, but is there an actual issue to be fixed in those packages?
<Psi-Jack> Which also prohibits them from working properly in a CRM situation, like pacemaker.
<micahg> Psi-Jack: right, but is there anything to be fixed in those packages?
<Psi-Jack> They themselves are broken as a root cause of lsb being broken. So not technicaly, as far as I know, unless changing lsb-base's init-functions causes errors in them.
<micahg> Psi-Jack: right, so they're affected, but there's nothing to do, hence invalid
<Psi-Jack> I see.. Sorta.. heh
<Psi-Jack> Heh. but yeah. Found this one myself because I was trying to put dovecot under pacemaker management control, and when I stopped it, pacemaker started throwing errors because of the return code of dovecot after it was stopped was 4, because the pidfile was deleted as a result of stopping it. Which is correct, except that's expected of stopped services. heh
<Psi-Jack> micahg: Now, here's a question.
<Psi-Jack> clamav's package's init'd script for clamav-daemon and clamav-freshclam both aren't directly related to lsb because they re-write in the init script status_of_proc, /instead/ of using the init-functions's status_of_proc function proper. Would this be considered related, and needed to be fixed as a result of that?
<micahg> Psi-Jack: if it's indeed broke, yes
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. clamav-daemon literally has in it's script, status_of_proc() { ... } which is pretty much a clone of /lib/lsb/init-function's almost fully.
<Psi-Jack> I'd call that broken as a result of not being LSB compliant, for starters, for re-defining the function.
<micahg> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Psi-Jack: What release are you on?
<Psi-Jack> 10.04.1
<ScottK> Psi-Jack: Neither Debian nor Ubuntu are LSB compliant themselves.  It's explicitly not a design goal.  It is a goal for LSB compliant packages to work on Debian and Ubuntu.  Your point is orthogonal to this.
<ScottK> Psi-Jack: I'm open to patches on clamav to use the lsb functions however.
<Psi-Jack> Well, I know ubuntu/canonical is going towards upstart, but for things that /are/ lsb-init oriented, and I'm sure Debian wants to continue to keep in that direction as well, it is important that they /are/ actually lsb-init compliant for CRM control.
<Psi-Jack> And upstart... I won't go into how many million bugs on it I need to file. ;)
<ScottK> Psi-Jack: For clamav there's no reason not to use the lsb init stuff.
<Psi-Jack> Reinventing the wheel whilst stil breaking lsb-init compliancy is a bug.
<Psi-Jack> So yeah. :)
<ScottK> The clamav package predates the existance of those functions in Ubuntu/Debian.
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh. That makes sense. :)
<ScottK> So if you can diff me a diff to use the lsb-init functions I think that's a reasonable thing to do and I'll get it pushed into Debian as well.
<Psi-Jack> Yep. I can do that. I'd planned on it, too, because I use that in my pacemaker cluster as well.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-02
<Psi-Jack> I'd planned actually to report that one, attach it to the lsb one, but everytime I try to give launchpad a URL to the bug report it fails.
<ScottK> Psi-Jack: We do need to be able to backport to Hardy and Dapper where there is no status function, so part of why it's the way it is is a mimimal diff for that.
<ScottK> Please keep that separate.
<Psi-Jack> What was the last version of Ubuntu to actually have an init.d-based mysql, before going to upstart?
<ScottK> Psi-Jack: Also we prefer to just have the bug open against the place it needs to be fixed, not all the packages that are affected by the bug ("Also affects" is poorly names)
<ScottK> That's why all the other tasks got marked invalid.
<ScottK> Not sure, but probably karmic.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, cool. :)
<bdmurray> bug 462862 is fixed if somebody wants to take care of it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 462862 in jirc (Ubuntu) "Sync jirc 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462862
<bdmurray> bug 495247 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 495247 in json-glib (Ubuntu) "Please sync json-glib to latest stable release (0.8.0) from Debian (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495247
<bdmurray> bug 617274 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617274 in mumble-django (Ubuntu) "Sync mumble-django 2.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617274
<bdmurray> bug 613998
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613998 in baltix (and 1 other project) "Please sync php-mail-mime 1.8.0 from SID (affects: 2) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613998
<bdmurray> and bug 611489
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611489 in ubuntu "Sync python-cogent 1.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian sid (non-free) (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611489
<bdmurray> and bug 672470
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672470 in ubuntu "Sync python-fastimport 0.9.0~bzr293-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 172)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672470
<bdmurray> free karma!
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> all taken care of :-)
<drizzle> hi all
<drizzle> i need a big favor
<greg-g> oh?
<drizzle> yes
<drizzle> can someone set the importance of a bug for me please
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/683496
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683496 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Main gnome toolbars arent visible (dup-of: 683873)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683873 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-panel stopped autostarting (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> a recent update in natty has removed gnome-panel from starting on boot
<micahg> drizzle:  I think a fix is already in the works for that, but don't quote me
<greg-g> yeah, that issue is known and being worked on
<greg-g> I don't know of the specific bug that is being tracked, sorry
<drizzle> ok
<drizzle> will check
<micahg> is this bug 682345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682345 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "SEGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const () (affects: 8) (dups: 4) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682345
<charlie-tca> yup, on live cd
<charlie-tca> Is it on installed systems, too?
<drizzle> yes
<drizzle> this happened to me after an update via synaptic
<drizzle> easy work-around is to add gnome-panel as a startup application
<charlie-tca> hm, The fix is in already, for it. about 2 hours ago
<njin> bug 684083 natty 20101202 don't start after installing nvidia drivers
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684083 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth hangs after installation of nvidia drivers on natty 20101202 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684083
<njin> deleting quiet splash works
<njin> bug 68410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 68410 in paramiko "Install on Mac OS X fails" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68410
<njin> bug 684100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684100 in unity (Ubuntu) "20101202 drag and drop to trash icon not working (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684100
<bcurtiswx_> vish, if a papercut is being worked on by the upstream people already.. does this invalidate the papercut ?
<vish> bcurtiswx_: nope.. anyone can fix a papercut.. so if an upstream fixes it, it's great :)
<bcurtiswx_> vish, would that make it triaged though?
<bcurtiswx_> for the papercut?
<vish> bcurtiswx_: yea, we can leave it as triaged.. or if the person is registered on lp and is working with upstream, we can assign the bug to them and mark as in-progress
<bcurtiswx_> OK
<vish> bcurtiswx_: make sure to just assign a milestone for the bug as well..
<bcurtiswx_> is there a list of the milestones?
<vish> bcurtiswx_: https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/natty
<htorque> vish, any news on bug 620041? everytime i see the brighter messages indicator icon (http://img.xrmb2.net/images/775250.png), i gotta think about it :P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620041 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "[ubuntu-mono-dark] Inconsistent main color (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620041
<vish> htorque: well, i did only a few of the UM icons.. i'm pretty sure nobody would redo 139 icons.. :(  and not sure if they would be willing to look into replacing with sed, especially since not many seem to have noticed the difference ;)
<vish> htorque: changes in color like , ebe4d2 / ebe4d1 / ebe4d0 are very very minuscule and will never be detected by the human eye.. ;)
 * vish wonders if htorque is bionic ;p
<htorque> vish, sure, but i can easily spot the difference of #DFD8C8 and #EAE3D0 on a ten year old crt monitor: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54237046/dfd8c8-vs-eae3d0.png
<vish> yea, #DFD8C8 and #EAE3D0 would be different
<htorque> vish, i was just asking, because it would be easy to fix via sed (once you guys would agree on one color)
<htorque> htorque, but maybe i'm too pedantic :P
<vish> :)
<htorque> why did i tell this myself? :D
<vish> htorque: hmm, #DFD8C8 is the main color, but it seems inkscape adjusts the colors a bit, i'm not exactly sure why it does that..
<vish> looks like when we group the paths, sometimes it auto-adjusts color a bit..
<htorque> vish, strange, because it seems to work in ubuntu-mono-light
<vish> htorque: and we need to group the icons so that the transparency is properly used
<vish> htorque: yeah, not sure why.. but i'm pretty sure nobody would have selected the other colors on purpose.. ;)
<njin> bug 684423
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684423 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 20101202 amd64, install crash with exception during installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684423
<micahg> !msgthebot | njin
<ubot2> njin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<njin> micahg: ?
<micahg> njin: if you're looking for bug info w/out relevance to others in the channel, it's best to query the bot directly
<caravena> Hello, debug package? http://paste.ubuntu.com/539205/
<caravena> Hello ogra =)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-03
<caravena> Mr bdmurray What package install for full symbols? http://paste.ubuntu.com/539205/ problem with function clone()
<caravena> Hello =)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure
<caravena> bdmurray, My full ThreadStacktrace http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60001094/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<bdmurray> libc6-dev: /usr/lib/libpthread.so ?
<SlimG> sshd seems to start before network in ubuntu server 10.10, is this a known bug?
<SlimG> ^ ... sshd fails to start on boot if ListenAddress in /etc/ssh/sshd_config is set to something else than 0.0.0.0
<SlimG> /etc/init.d/ssh: Required-Start: $remote_fs $syslog
<SlimG> /etc/init.d/ssh: Required-Stop: $remote_fs $syslog
<SlimG> /etc/init.d/ssh: Default-Start: 2 3 4 5
<SlimG> I've tried prepending $network on Required-Start and Required-Stop without any success
<SlimG> Here is a thread desscribing the same problem in more details -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10177487
<vish> argh! whats with new lp bug mail format.. :/
<vish> it messes up all my filters :(
<karthick87> What do I need to know in order to help with bug/papercut fixing?
<yofel> vish: ^
<vish> karthick87: just beat you to the question.. ;)
<ssj6akshat> wow it is 01:12 AM
<ssj6akshat> should sleep
<karthick87> :)
<Jordan_U> It looks like someone incorrectly marked #610898 as fix released, but I can't seem to change the status back to triaged. All options are greyed out.
<Jordan_U> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610898 in lupin (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "grub-pc upgrade renders computer unbootable when Wubi is installed to partition other than Windows (affects: 11) (heat: 102)" [High,Fix released]
<micahg> Jordan_U: right, only bug control can reopen bugs
<hggdh> micahg: you taking care of it?
<micahg> hggdh: yeah, seems like an accident :-/
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> done
<charlie-tca> Probably the line right under "confirmed" where it says this is only in wubi confused things?
<micahg> charlie-tca: still, any Fix Released change should be commented
<charlie-tca> always
<micahg> Jordan_U: thanks for noticing
<Jordan_U> micahg: You're welcome. Thanks for fixing it :)
<micahg> Jordan_U: np
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-04
<xelister> lol ubuntu bug (allagedly, so far)
<xelister> costed me 80 USD financiall loses, directly :P
<xelister> we are using some stupid fglrx beta driver, instead of normal 10.10 driver as debian does; This driver appears to be buggy and slows down bitcoin mining operations
<bullgard> I'd llike to report a bug about a program in the apt package that is locale dependent. Should I direct it to apt or to locales?
<bullgard> -l
<njin> Hello to all, I've a report of a bug fixed with the latest upstream maverick kernel, but not in Lucid, what you sugggest to do? bug 661081  thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661081 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8187 Crashes computer when connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661081
<njin> this seems to be fixed downgrading to pm-utils 1.3 (Lucid), but i'm not sure to blame pm-utils instead of linux, so I ask if if possible that pm-utils can cause a power or thermal limit exceeded. bug 656745 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656745 in linux (Ubuntu) "dell vostro 3700 always crash (frozen) if I work with battery (power or thermal limit exceeded) (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656745
<gyger> anyone actually on here?
<om26er> 116 people ;)
<nisshh> heh
<om26er> well including bots
<penguin42> no, we're all hiding
 * nisshh can hear the crickets chirping...
<nisshh> (in the channel)
<gyger> lol, thanks guys... i am trying to reproduce a bug in natty and i was trying to figure out what program to file it against
<penguin42> describe the bug
<gyger> Banshee's new sound menu entry... when i click on it (only sometimes), it says it will have to reload the (i think the word was) panel
<gyger> i don't know if thats a banshee bug or if its something else... and i cant reproduce it 100% of the time
<nisshh> hmmm, isnt that a banshee community plugin?
<gyger> not sure
<om26er> indicator-sound
<gyger> so is that the one i need to file it against?
<gyger> or against banshee
<penguin42> gyger: Can youd escribe what you mean by reload the panel - does the panel (i.e. the whole horizontal thin window) disappear on the background or does just something disappear?
<om26er> gyger, indicator-sound is crashing so
<gyger> penguin: i am not sure, its the windows wording... and i _think_ thats what it said. but i don't see it reload... it just seems to quit griping after i click the reload button.
<vish> gyger: what om26er said.. :)
<gyger> om26er: i am assuming i need a debug log or a traceback to make the Bug Squad happy as a clam... best way to go about this, since I am still learning.
<gyger> sorry, that should have ended with a "?"
<om26er> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<om26er> you will have to follow the procedure of 'already running programs'
<gyger> and that's why i came here instead of pulling out my hair... you guys are brilliant... THANK YOU!
<vish> gyger: dont you get apport crash notification?
<vish> kermiac wrote indicator-sound apport hooks, or was it only for a few indicator-
<gyger> vish: yes... but i am not sure if it is technically crashing or just asking to reload for some unknown and god-forsaken reason....
<vish> gyger: if you get the apport crash notification, first use that.
<vish> gyger: that should contain the reason for the crashes, or if you have not sent the report.. look in /var/crash
<gyger> vish: sorry, misunderstood you...
<gyger> vish: i thought you were asking if i had it installed... which i do... (i think it comes automatically in ubuntu)... no there is no apport crash notificatino
<gyger> notification*
<vish>  oh well..
<vish> gyger: to make just just check, if there are any old reports . if not, do the backtrace
<gyger> /var/crash == empty... so trying to backtrace...
<gyger> can't seem to reproduce it at the moment... i am going to try a reboot... see you guys in the LP bug pages.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-05
<nexeh> Hey everyone. I'm a developer and ahve been reading through all the documentation (phew... theres some reading there!) I've been looking through some tickets to get familiar... I had a simple triaging question if someone is around?
<nexeh> Anyone around?
<yofel> nexeh: just ask you question, if anyone knows the answer they'll reply
<nexeh> Ok, There is a note in the documentation that is a bug is not writen in English that we should ask them to translate it. My question is should anything else be updated on the ticket as the same time, ie status?
<yofel> nexeh: also since there are times when nobody will be around, if you don't have time to wait you can send your question to the mailing list too
<nexeh> yofel: thanks i will do that
<nexeh> yofel: any suggestions on picking up a mentor?
<yofel> as for the mentors you can request one as described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<micahg> nexeh: you could also try google translate, if the request seems reasonably translated, you can run with it
<nexeh> Ok this seems like a stupid question but the directions say "Set up your Ubuntu Wiki-page, and add the following information to it: " however i dont see anywhere that allows me to do then
<nexeh> micahg: thank i was thinking that too but i didn't want anyone to complain about a bad translation? but seeing as you suggested it i will
<micahg> nexeh: once you log into the wiki, you can add or edit any page
<micahg> nexeh: you can also add a task for ubuntu-translations and they can translate
<micahg> nexeh: do you have a link to the page that requests asking the user to translate, I thought we decided not to do that
<nexeh> micahg: ive used wikis before and i can find the edit buttern but no where to add... ill keep looking tho... I'll get that link now
<micahg> nexeh: just go to the page you want to add and there should be a button to edit
<nexeh> OMG, that was not easy to find...
<nexeh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<micahg> nexeh: thanks, I'll discuss it w/the team
<nexeh> Let me know what is decided
<Omega> Where should a bug in the Ubuntu Installer go?
<micahg> Omega: ubiquity?
<Omega> Thank you.
<stlsaint> vish: well since im no longer part of team i will just continue to triage bugs on my own then apply for membership afterwards
<vish> stlsaint: hey, i sent you a mail and havent heard back... without knowing what the progress is, i couldnt suggest anything else..
<vish> stlsaint: i have no clue if being part of that team was helping you or not
<stlsaint> vish: meh, not really
<stlsaint> i rarely saw my mentor in here which is where majority of my time is spent
<vish> stlsaint: exactly! and you should have replied
<stlsaint> vish: i will just continue on my bug traiging and let you know when i feel i am ready to apply for membership
<stlsaint> vish: i did reply i said my mentor was drew212
<stlsaint> vish: i replied either in here or on email...lemme check one sec
<stlsaint> nope, guess it was in here
<stlsaint> oh yea you asked about how much i had done
<vish> stlsaint: no, i mailed again with a set of questions, and there was no reply back.. there is a different team where it is not one on one, but more of a team with a student..  if this did not work for you, you could have been moved to that team..
<vish> oh well..
<vish> stlsaint: triaging on your own is also fine..  which ever makes you comfortable.. :)
<stlsaint> well i have done 3 solid bug triages so i am aiming to do more, most bugs i attempt either fail in one way or another
<vish> there is no win with bugs!
<stlsaint> lack of info, failure on poster to post more info, im unable to reproduce or any other various reason
<vish> ;p
<vish> stlsaint: those are not your failures :)
<stlsaint> vish: aye, but it makes it much harder for me to triage bugs, especially with the rest of the entire community doing them also ;D
<stlsaint> lol, i more or less get the ones that fall in between the cracks
<vish> stlsaint: nah, there are so many bugs where we dont hear back from..
<micahg> stlsaint: there are more than enough bugs to go around
<stlsaint> micahg: yea plenty bugs true, but plenty of them properly ready to be traiged...not so much
<stlsaint> micahg: especailly when it comes to the part of reproducing the bug
<micahg> stlsaint: that's part of learning how to triage bugs :)
<vish> stlsaint: everyone starts the same.. ;)
<stlsaint> i have already installed random apps that i never use just to try and reproduce a bug, but i dont want a slew of apps installed that i dont even use
<stlsaint> then i go through uninstalling and what not
<stlsaint> and i use vbox as well
<micahg> stlsaint: you could try a chroot as well
<stlsaint> micahg: :|
<vish> stlsaint: nah, triage the apps you have.. not necessary to install fresh apps and triage
<stlsaint> crap
<micahg> stlsaint: or focus on apps you have installed :)
<stlsaint> micahg: dang i never thought of that, but most of them need DE's
<micahg> stlsaint: a chroot can piggy back on your current DE
<stlsaint> micahg: im sure some binding is possible but ive never really had the need to with any chroot i use so i am unaware of how to :(
<micahg> stlsaint: xhost +localhost should work as long as no one else is on teh machine
<stlsaint> nope just me
<stlsaint> then i found out i was triaging bugs that really didnt count towards membership because they werent ubuntu specific :( bummer
<stlsaint> vish: thanks
<stlsaint> micahg: thanks
<stlsaint> i guess i will just report progress on wiki and then apply in a few weeks/months
<stlsaint> night folks
<micahg> stlsaint: hmm, xhost +localhost doesn't work :-/
<vish> yw
<stlsaint> micahg: lol, alright
<micahg> stlsaint: but someone in #ubuntu might know how to do it
<stlsaint> micahg: but your saying that IT IS possible, just have to figure out how?
<stlsaint> micahg: cool, i know some folks who will know how ;)
<micahg> stlsaint: yes
<stlsaint> thanks
<micahg> c2tarun: so, I'm not convinced there's an actual issue
<c2tarun> micahg: ya i also figured that out. the bug is only to change the name of the package i think???
<micahg> c2tarun: but since the papercutters took it on, maybe vish can shed some light on it
<micahg> c2tarun: no, it's to modify the description
<c2tarun> micahg: vish is not here. who is actually going to fix the bug??
<micahg> c2tarun: vish is here somewhere
<c2tarun> micahg: ok i'll wait for him. can you please tell me by bug triaging we mean only to change its importance by comments???
<micahg> c2tarun: triaging is making sure there's enough information for a developer to work on the bug which can include, steps to reproduce and getting the importance set
<c2tarun> micahg: ok and for being a developer do we have some requirements of just anyone can fix the bug (as in this case change the description)??
<vish> hey.. which bug?
<c2tarun> bug: #602671
<vish> bug #602671
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602671 in p7zip (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Description: p7zip (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602671
<micahg> c2tarun: nope, no requirements on who, that's just a different hat to wear :)
<c2tarun> micahg: ok ( i m a newbie and may b not the proper person to do this) if I want to change the description then what i have to do. download the tarball change the description and then what???
<vish> hmm, ok.. not sure what the confusion is, but c2tarun, ssj6akshat is already working on that bug
<micahg> vish: it's not assigned :)
<vish> micahg: yea, ^ ssj6akshat pls assign yourself to the bug
<c2tarun> i m not going for ssj*'s work. i just wanted to know something about bugging and packaging and all this
<vish> ssj6akshat: just assign the bug to yourself and mark it as 'In-Progress'
<c2tarun> its my first time i m even looking at a bug and i have absolutely no idea what to do now. so i was just asking...
<micahg> c2tarun: so, basically, if you want to fix a bug, you can create a debdiff and then follow the sponsorship process
<vish> c2tarun: have you read a little bit of the wiki pages? or are you just starting?
<ssj6akshat> vish, wait, i thought it was assigned to Papercuts Ninja so I didn't assign myself
<c2tarun> i read the recepies on the wiki page for packaging and creating debdiff. the thing is they just tell the steps never explain them and their technicality and internal functioning
<micahg> ssj6akshat: yes, but there's the Ubuntu task as well
<vish> ssj6akshat: nah, we are assigning all bugs to the ninja team now, the team gets notified and when someone in the team finds the bug interesting they 'claim' the bug, hence they assign it tot themselves
<vish> s/tot/to
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat: are you working on that bug???
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, yes
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat: may b its too much to ask, but can you please tell me little bit what you are doing in order to fix that???
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, PM
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat: PM??
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, private message
<vish> ssj6akshat: i thought you already have the patch..
<vish>  or i am a bad teacher ;p
<c2tarun> anyone looked on  # Bug #685415
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685415 in firefox (Ubuntu) "error writing about:mozilla (XML non-well formed) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685415
<micahg> c2tarun: I saw it...
<c2tarun> micahg: i ran about:mozilla on my system and found just a message with red background.
<c2tarun> is it really a bug??
<micahg> if there's an error, yes
 * micahg tries in 3.6
<c2tarun> no that was not an error i think. that was  a quote from book of mozilla, 11:9
<micahg> as it should, let me try in another langauge
<c2tarun> ok.
<micahg> ah, indeed it's valid :)
<c2tarun> are you getting an error??
<micahg> c2tarun: in german
 * micahg will mark triaged, thank
<micahg> thanks
<c2tarun> ok let me try in my language....
<c2tarun> there was no error in hindi
<c2tarun> :(
 * micahg doesn't know if there's a hindi langpack
<c2tarun> there is hindi langpack for indians .. dont know how to explaint
<c2tarun> there is hindi langpack for indians .. dont know how to explain
<c2tarun> but i installed it from language support into my system
<micahg> c2tarun: right, but does firefox end up in hindi
<c2tarun> ya firefox printed the quote in hindi. and it was correct translation for its english counterpart. but for that testing i logged out and logged in with hindi gnome. how did you  testd??
<micahg> I set LC_ALL on teh cli
 * micahg tries in Hebrew
<micahg> fails in hebrew as well
<ssj6akshat> help on bug #602462
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602462 in grsync (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Too geeky description of grsync in software center (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602462
<ssj6akshat> What should I change the description to?
<nisshh> ssj6akshat, that doesnt seem overly geeky to me
<nisshh> maybe get rid of the GTK2 reference
<nisshh> i agree with vish's comment on it tbh, ssj6akshat
<c2tarun> getting rid of GTK2 may not be the solution because anyone using rsync must be familiar with gtk
<c2tarun> nisshh
<micahg> I don't think either buzzword needs to go, but rather a simple explanation of what it does as well
<nisshh> c2tarun, but a new user might not even know what GTK means
<nisshh> micahg, i agree, the actual explanation of its purpose is not there
<vish> c2tarun: why does anyone using rsync need to be familiar with GTK?
<c2tarun> nisshh: its not that difficult, just by googling and reading few lines one can get GTK. its not something geeky.
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, see MPT's comment
<nisshh> c2tarun, echoing vish why does someone need to be familiar with GTK to use grsync?
<vish> c2tarun: an user must not have to google an explanation, for an explanation to the package he is trying to understand. :)
<c2tarun> :)
<nisshh> exactly
<c2tarun> may b vish :0
<c2tarun> :)
<c2tarun> but these are very general terms gtk, gnu. etc. one cant explain everything in the package.
<vish> c2tarun: yes, not needed to even exist.. ;)
<nisshh> c2tarun, its best not to assume a new user might know those terms, in most cases they probably dont
<micahg> yeah, I think the buzzwords are fine as long as there's some explanation of funciton
<vish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/PackageDescriptions
<vish> hmm, where is the user-testing data..
 * vish reverts wiki
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat: are you working on this rsync bug??
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, i want to work on them all
<ssj6akshat> :P
<c2tarun> what changes are you planning to make in descriptions??
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat: PM
<ssj6akshat> vish, so i just remove the GTK2 reference?
<njin> Hello, who is responsible to unmount storage media during shutdown ? Thanks
<njin> *USB storage media, sorry
<njin> bdmurray. can i disturb ?
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me where can i find the source code manual for empathy??
<ssj6akshat> nisshh, what do you think about it?
<nisshh> ssj6akshat, i agree with vish's comments on the bug
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, man empathy ?
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, do you mean source code?
<c2tarun> yup
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, bzr branch lp:empathy
<njin> charlie-tca: can i disturb?
<yofel> njin: I *think* the kernel, since all drives are unmounted directly before poweroff, but I'm not sure
<njin> yofel: i'm thinking too, thanks
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat bzr branch just created the branch and gave me the source code. but there is no manual on the source code. are you aware of source code manual???
<ssj6akshat> c2tarun, http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/doc/book/ <-- maybe this?
<c2tarun> ssj6akshat: this may help. thanks :)
<ssj6akshat> vish, what does potpourri mean?
<BUGabundo> boas
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to look at the bug list in launchpad. all i see there is recently reported bugs
<vish> c2tarun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME
<vish> c2tarun: usually when you are viewing a bug, you can just click on the "BUGS" header on the top
<c2tarun> vish: clicking on bugs on top is directing me to the same page of recently reported bugs
<vish> c2tarun: no it does not, for example if you are viewing a TB bug, clicking on the "BUGS" header gives you » https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<vish> c2tarun: do you see on *top* : Overview , Code , Bugs , .... ,
<c2tarun> vish: got it thanks :)
<vish> :)
<c2tarun> what is difference between a triaged bug and confirmed bug??
<charlie-tca> c2tarun, confirmed means someone else could have it too. Triaged means the bug is ready for a developer to work on it
<charlie-tca> Confirmed does not mean there is enough information there to actually fix the bug
<c2tarun> i m not getting the triaged option after clicking on the pencil adjacent to status..???
<charlie-tca> Changing status to triaged requires being in bug-control. Normally, when just learning, you set it to confirmed and then ask here to have to changed to triaged.
<charlie-tca> That allows for a good verification that there is enough information
<c2tarun> what if someone reported an error but i didnot find it valid on my system.
<charlie-tca> Did you try in the same version as the report?
<c2tarun> nope, it was reported for maverick, mine is lucid
<charlie-tca> You can not verify an issue using an earlier release.
<c2tarun> ok
<charlie-tca> Maverick is later than lucid, so to verify the issue, you have to use maverick or natty
<c2tarun> ok
<c2tarun> i was going through a tutorial on this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/FixingBugs2 and stuck into an error. can anyone please help
<njin> hello, have you already see something similar ? Nov 21 20:28:34 andrex-notebook gdm-simple-slave[1181]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': Нет такого файла или каталога
<njin> is this line hacked ?
<penguin42>  'hacked'
<penguin42> it's a bit odd, probably just a bug somewhere
<njin> penguin42: thanks
<htorque> bug 647979 - this bug is back again: reopen, open a new one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647979 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Nautilus' "File Operation" dialog gets stuck and prevents opening new Nautilus windows (affects: 3) (heat: 57)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647979
<vish> htorque: yes
<micahg> njin: please don't upstream gnome-shell bugs unless it's an upstream issue
<micahg> njin: please close gnome 636446 as we shouldn't be using mutter 2.91.x with gnome-shell 2.31.x
<ubot2> Gnome bug 636446 in general "(mutter:7484): mutter-WARNING **: Could not load library [/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libgnome-shell.so (/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libgnome-shell.so: undefined symbol: mutter_plugin_get_type)]" [Blocker,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=636446
<njin> micahg: done
<micahg> njin: also WRT AC_INIT, were you building against the gnome3 libs?
<njin> micahg: i've fixed it installing dconf, i'm building vala just now .
<penguin42> gnome-shell won't install for me on natty, broken gjs package/dependency
<micahg> penguin42: yes, I'm upgrading gnome-shell
<penguin42> good, I'd like to try it again - I tried it a long time ago when it was new and didn't like it
<penguin42> it seems right to try these things every so often
<micahg> penguin42: just not sure if I'll finish today, but should be some time this week
<penguin42> cool
<njin> micahg:thanks
<micahg> njin: np
<njin> micahg: sorry, i've dont fix it with dconf, it exit just now with ****[dconf-1.o0.gir] Error1
<micahg> njin: ok, I'll see what happens when I upgrade the build-dependencies
<njin> *dconf-1.0.gir
<htorque> vish, yes what? reopen or better open a new one? :-)
<vish> htorque: oops, yea, open a new bug :)
<htorque> vish, ok, thanks!
<vish> np..
<njin> micahg: it works without gnome power manager too !.
<daker> hello
<layn> Hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-28
<mfisch> Anyone still up?  I have a question on #470686
<lifeless> !ask | mfisch
<ubot4> mfisch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mfisch> if a couple developers, including me, disagree that something is a bug (like #470686), is it rude to mark it invalid?  Is it better to make it wishlist and ignore it?
<micahg> mfisch: wishlist for sure, possibly a bug against whois, it's a suggestion for usability improvement, but I'd suggest coordinating w/pedro
<mfisch> micahg: I have a mail out to him and will discuss more with him tomorrow.  changing whois is probably not that useful at this point.  thanks for the info
<mfisch> micahg: most whois queries these days end in "Private blah blah blah" go to blah-registrar.com for more inf
<mfisch> Can someone suggest the right package for this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/897282  It is not gnome-nettools.  tl;dr is "Wifi doesn't work on 10.04 Wubi install under WinXP"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 897282 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "Wubi installed Ubuntu 10.04 can't use wireless network (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> not sure if that's a wubi issue, a wifi driver issue, a network-manager issue?
<brendand> mfisch - do you have any proof it works with a non-wubi install?
<brendand> mfisch - maybe try a live cd/usb?
<mfisch> brendand: no, I'm just trying to move it to the right bucket.  gnome-nettools is a dumping ground for "networking doesnt work" bugs
<brendand> mfisch - not wubi then. probably just linux for now
<mfisch> brendand: cool, I didn't know about that bucket.  thanks
<brendand> mfisch - seems not to be picking up the card in any way
<mfisch> brendand: I will also suggest he try a live cd
<brendand> mfisch - whoops. thought you were 'him'. should read launchpad properly :P
<mfisch> brendand: nope, I'm just triaging here, keeping gnome-nettools bug bucket clean
<mfisch> brendand: thanks
<bil21al> what is the upstream of xchat?
<hggdh> bil21al: http://xchat.org/
<bil21al> pl
<bil21al> ok
<bdmurray> bug 896937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 896937 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Basically I have been running linux 10.04. I updated to 11.04 and then to 11.10. When I updated to 11.10 everything crashed and nothing would work again. Reinstalled 11.10 and it crashed again- used Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix using USB *Unetbootin*. Netbook remix wouldnt allow wireless configuration or updates to occur, wouldnot connect through eth0 or wlan. iwconfig was inconclusive and ineffective,
<jibel> a description field is overkill when one can fit it all in the title :)
<alourie> jibel: it's not all. Can't you see that closing " is missing? It means we need a longer title fields...
<hggdh> oh ubot4 itself seems to have barfed
<hggdh> or we just exceeeded the line lenght
<mrand> ubot might have got feedback (which he didn't handle well) that his irc message was truncated due to length.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-29
<SwitchDK> la
<SwitchDK> terrible sorry, i was in the wrong chat window :(
<SwitchDK> terribly* even (what a day)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-30
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any irc channel for ubuntu repos ?
<Pici> What do you mean?
<kaushal> Pici: #ubuntu-mirrors for example ?
<kaushal> micahg: hi
<Pici> kaushal: well #ubuntu-mirrors exists, obviously
<kaushal> Pici: got it
<kaushal> it is #ubuntu-motu
<kaushal> thanks
<hggdh> now, what is the relation between 'repo' and 'motu'?
<micahg> hggdh: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/30/%23ubuntu-motu.html#t01:49
<ikt> is meeting soon?
<charlie-tca> yes, three minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<pedro_> Bugs Meeting in ~3 mins at #ubuntu-meeting!!
<pedro_> i should put some warning words in ascii colours
<bil21al> comming pedro_
<pedro_> WARNING WARNING - Bugs Meeting in ~1 minute at #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-01
<kanha> kanha has joined
<pabelanger> Morning, I've attached a debdiff and subscribed to ubuntu-sru for bug 615810, do I also need to contact a bug supervisor?  It already had a nomination for lucid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615810 in nagios3 (Ubuntu) "nagios3-common and nagios3-core : grep: /etc/nagios3/cgi.cfg: No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615810
<hggdh> pabelanger: just subscribe sru-sponsors
<pabelanger> hggdh: will do, thanks
<fetova> Hi!
<fetova> I'm making the bugfix for lp:886680, but i need some help.
<fetova> I'm following the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix, but i'm struck in "bzr bd -- -S -us -uc"
<fetova> it says: debian/rules:9: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<fetova> Can someone help me? :)
<micahg> fetova: you need cdbs installed
<fetova> that was, thanks micahg!
<fetova> another question:
<fetova> I'm trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto, but, when i'm doing "pbuilder-dist oneiric ../app-install-data-ubuntu_0.12.04.dsc"
<fetova> It says E: File /home/fetova/pbuilder/oneiric-base.tgz does not exist
<fetova> I already done sudo pbuilder create --distribution oneiric
<fetova> But surely im wrong... can you help me with this too? :)
<micahg> fetova: that type of question is probably best served in #ubuntu-motu where the developers hang out, this channel is more for bug triage
<micahg> fetova: but to answer you, you should use pbuilder-dist to create the instance as well as build it
<micahg> fetova: and you don't need to run it with sudo
<fetova> oh, ok!
<fetova> I wasn't sure about where to ask about this, i will do it there in the future. Thanks a lot! micahg :)
<micahg> fetova: for app-install-data-ubuntu specific questions, you should probably as in #ubuntu-devel, but more generic questions are fine in #ubuntu-motu
<fetova> micahg: ok, so...
<fetova> #ubuntu-bugs are for bug triage
<fetova> #ubuntu-devel for building packages related to main repository
<fetova> #ubuntu-motu for building packages related to the other repositories
<fetova> right?
<micahg> fetova: basically
<fetova> micahg: ok!, thanks a lot! :D
<fetova> ok, I think its done...
<fetova> Can someone check my bug fix submit if is ok?
<fetova> Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/886680
<fetova> branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~fetova/ubuntu/oneiric/app-install-data-ubuntu/fix-for-886680
<fetova> (i guess this is here... ajajaja... :))
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 886680 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Dia fails to install from the Software Center: There isn't a software package called "dia-gnome-gnome" in your current software sources (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-02
<mfisch> stgraber: you around this evening?
<mfisch> If I want to link a bug in LP to a yet-to-be-filed gnome bug, what's the procedure to link them?
<mfisch> nm, /me found the right wiki page finally
<pedro_> om26er, jibel hello ! could you check bug 833397 and give some feedback?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833397 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 6 other projects) "indicator power displayed twice on panel (affects: 113) (dups: 8) (heat: 523)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833397
<om26er> pedro_, sure, doing it right now.
<jibel> pedro_, for me it's fixed, but I haven't been able to reproduce for a while. So it needs confirmation from someone else
<pedro_> jibel, awesome, thanks
<jibel> pedro_, and good morning :)
<pedro_> om26er, thanks!
<pedro_> jibel, good morning ! :-)
<pedro_> actually afternoon for you
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> where is the current linux upstream bug tracker? is http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ still down because of the security issues?
<brendand> dholbach - i don't know for sure, but i just did a bit of research and it seem the answer is there is no alternative
<brendand> dholbach - supposedly you should use the mailing lists if you need to raise issues
<dholbach> thanks brendand - that's what it looked like to me
<brendand> dholbach - maybe the ubuntu-kernel guys know better
<dholbach> yep, I just asked in there as well
<pabelanger> how can I add 'Also affects lucid or maverick, etc' for a bug?  I don't see it on bug 615810
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615810 in nagios3 (Ubuntu) "nagios3-common and nagios3-core : grep: /etc/nagios3/cgi.cfg: No such file or directory (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615810
<hggdh> pabelanger: the bug comments state it is resolved on Maverick; I can see it being SRU-ed to lucid, though
<hggdh> pabelanger: can you please add a comment asking for it, and stating your reasons of why it should be done?
<hggdh> I will then open the SRU request for Lucid
<pabelanger> hggdh: will do, thanks
<hggdh> pabelanger: you should follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=MOTU%2FSRU
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<hggdh> jibel: are you using alkaid, rukbah, tarf, or phact? Can I go ahead and destroy them?
<bdmurray> jibel: can you give me some more information regarding the statuses of bug 898787?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 898787 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "kubuntu 11.10 failed to install with error in install_misc.py assert cache._depcache.broken_count == 0 (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 38)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898787
<jibel> bdmurray, it's been reported 4 times in a row yesterday but I've been unable to reproduce. It affects kubuntu non-english installation.
<jibel> bdmurray, critical is a bit too much I think and should be lowered
<jibel> bdmurray, no new report today
<bdmurray> jibel: and why won't fix for precise?
<jibel> bdmurray, the reports were all during a fresh install of oneiric
<jibel> bdmurray, it looks like something wrong with oneiric archive.
<bdmurray> jibel: and it doesn't happen in precise or what?
<jibel> bdmurray, and it doesn't happen in precise
<bdmurray> well, then invalid seems more appropriate to me than won't fix
<jibel> bdmurray, right
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<bdmurray> jibel: do you have any way to get screenshots of your installer testing?
<jibel> bdmurray, it's not implemented yet, we could take screenshot of the display. Why would you like to do ?
<bdmurray> jibel: I'd just like to have pictures of each step of the installer to help with triaging.  That way when somebody is mentioning a menu, which is sometimes down poorly, we'd have a cheat sheet to look at.
<bdmurray> jibel: Does that make sense?
<jibel> bdmurray, that makes sense. But the current smoketest uses preseeding and skips the UI.
<bdmurray> jibel: ah, okay then
<ashams> hggdh, Hi, do you think this is related to unity? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/873482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873482 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "elantech: Touchpad always reports 3 finger tap as 1 finger tap (affects: 18) (heat: 98)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nethus> Hi
<nethus> is bugs.launchpad.net the right place to what i believe is a bug towards the included version of 3rd party software in apt?
<nethus> to report*
<greg-g> nethus: what do you mean by 3rd party software in apt? can you give an example?
<greg-g> (explicit examples/references are better than general questions :) )
<nethus> well: there was a bug in mrtg that was fixed some months ago
<nethus> but apt still refers to an older version
<nethus> ubuntu 11.10
<greg-g> nethus: So, right, if a package is included in Ubuntu (eg: available to be installed via apt-get without enabling any non-Ubuntu apt servers) then yes, Launchpad is the right place to report bugs against that software
<greg-g> nethus: you can even, from the command line, do "ubuntu-bug mrtg" (without the quotes, obvs)
<greg-g> nethus: but, in this case, since you say it has been fixed in mrtg upstream (the original developers of the software) I would check to see what version is available in Debian (where Ubuntu gets most of the software from, unchanged). If Debian Unstable has a fixed version, then the next version of Ubuntu will also have that fixed version.
<greg-g> nethus: with that said, if the bug is severe enough, it might be able to be fixed in Ubuntu 11.10 via the SRU process (Stable Release Update)
<nethus> greg-g: thanks for the advice, i'll check it
<greg-g> nethus: you're welcome
<nethus> the fixed version is not even in debian's unstable packages
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-03
<nethus> out of interest: what is the decision process behind upgrading the included packages?
<JackyAlcine> How do I find bugs specific to a certain programming language or toolkit (i.e: Qt, GTK, VTK)?
<hggdh> if you are talking about bugs in the compiler/code generator itself, look for them; otherwise... you have to know the packages...
<jtokarchuk> Morning. I would like to contribute, but am mainly a Windows programmer. I have made the full jump to Ubuntu now, and would like to know where to start with bugfixes. Should I just grab a small bug and take a run at it?
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: what type of languages do you program?
<jtokarchuk> C, asm, python, java
<penguin42> ok, so pretty much everything
<jtokarchuk> essentially =]
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: So pick a bug, but then what you really need to do is look 'upstream' at where Ubuntu gets it from to see if they already fixed it
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: Most (but not all) Ubuntu packages come from debian packages, and they in turn come from whoever originally did the program; some of the work with deubgging in ubuntu is searching upstream to see if it's already fixed
<jtokarchuk> Alright, I have read over the materials online quite a bit as well, but there was one unclear position: Do I need to be running the bleeding edge alpha? or are there plenty to fix in 11.10
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: Well the thing is if you fix stuff in 11.10, unless it's a really important bug it won't get an update out there; however depending what you're fixing, if it's in an application say then you could just build the upstream application and work directly on that and contribute that straight back upstream
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: If it's something ubuntu specific, say the installer, unity or the like it's probably best to work on bleeding edge - maybe in a VM
<jtokarchuk> Alright, so would testdrive be a usable solution for that? I had read about that.
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: Yeh that works, although what I do is I have a VM set up with quite a lot of RAM and disk and cpus configured so I can do builds and big stuff in the VM
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: But I'd say the 1st thing is choose the type of thing you're interested in debugging, because depending on the app it can take quite a while to learn the innards of the way it goes together and to find the bug
<jtokarchuk> that works too, so just download a developer build and away I go
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: The time scales of what bugs are important when varies as well; so with Precise at the moment going into alpha then it's all about getting fixes in for stuff broken in Alpha
<jtokarchuk> Makes sense.
<penguin42> jtokarchuk: Some projects work mostly upstream though; like KDE stuff for example they seem to like to work on the main KDE sources and they have their own way of doing things
<jtaylor> jtokarchuk: that is a good way to get started, you can find small bugs on harvest.ubuntu.com
<jtokarchuk> Excellent. I am quite excited to get started. Have to run though, thank you for the ood info
<jtaylor> wow that message took 10 min to get through :O
<jtokarchuk> good
<jtaylor> stupid flaky connection
<penguin42> jtaylor: Your censor wet for a rest break
<penguin42> n
<jtaylor> ^^
<yofel> does someone know how to intentionally freeze the kernel during boot? I'm getting so many errors from 3.2.0 in precise that I can't read them
<yofel> and "doesn't boot" isn't much of a bug report
<penguin42> you can put a delay between each message
<penguin42> yofel: Try boot_delay=100     - that will put 0.1s between each line of output from the kernel itself
<yofel> thanks, I'll try that
<penguin42> is the fact I can't install liborc-0.4-0:i386 without uninstalling a load of 64bit stuff a bug in liborc itself or in something else?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: maybe something to do with it not being multiarched yet?
<penguin42> Ampelbein: That's the conclusion that Yofel suggested in +1, so I filed bug 899650 on it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 899650 in ubuntu "liborc-0.4-0 not allowing multiarch install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899650
<Ampelbein> penguin42: oh, sorry, didn't see the discussion in +1.
<penguin42> np
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I changed the affected package to "orc" (the source for liborc-0.4-0)
<penguin42> oh ok, I thought lp did that automagicall
<penguin42> y
<Ampelbein> I think it only works with apport filed bugs. And there is a QA-bot script running that tries to guess packages.
<penguin42> bah, lp is sulking for me anyway at the moment
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Oh gah - now I understand your comment; I thought I'd clicked the Report Bug from within the right package
<needhelp1> yellow
<penguin42> green
<ashams> who said blue?
<hggdh> no, it was cyan
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-04
<needhelp1>  /join #lockpicking
<alourie_laptop> hello
<penguin42> hi
<alourie_laptop> I just upgraded to alpha1 and get kernel panic. How should I debug it?
<penguin42> alourie: Does the kernel panic occur right at boot or later?
<alourie> penguin42: well, it sort of after. It gets to the login though, and then crashes. But it crashes anyway
<alourie> so if I don't do anything, I'll only see the panic, not lightdm
<penguin42> alourie: OK, so chances are if it got that far there might be some logs
<alourie> well
<alourie> dmesg? syslog?
<penguin42>  maybe /var/log/kern.log ?
<penguin42> if you're lucky
<penguin42> alourie: How do you mean - if you don't do anything?
<alourie> penguin42: just leave the computer alone
<penguin42> alourie: But you can stop it somehow?
<alourie> hm
<alourie> well
<alourie> you get login window
<alourie> now you wait about a minute
<alourie> now you're in console with panic trace
<alourie> what can you do? :-)
<penguin42> ah ok, so it doesn't quite crash - well, get the panic from dmesg or /var/log/kern.log and put it into a pastebin and maybe we can tell something - but you should report it as well
<alourie> of course
<alourie> I'm away atm, but will do
<jtokarchuk> I am having difficulties finding something to work on. I know there are tons, but I am new at this. Looking in harvest, most of the stuff there seems to be done. Looking in launchpad, there are lots but I am unsure what to take on. Do I just pick a package I like and go?
<hggdh> oh hasty people...
<penguin42> ?
<hggdh> the jtokar* above, asking a question and leaving, all in about 10 minutes
<alourie> hggdh: no, it took 4 minutes this time
<hggdh> indeed
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-26
<njin> hallo friends, which package is responsible to show the written appearing at plymouth asking to enter the passphrase for encryption in a lvm ancrypted system ? it only work on a 64 bit system and not in a 32 bit, only appear the box to insert the passphrase
<xnox> njin: plymouth =)
<xnox> njin: and cryptsetup initramfs hooks
<njin> xnox, great as usual !!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-28
<cjae> is there something wrong with mount.cifs in 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> might i ask why?
<TheLordOfTime> s/why/why you ask/
<TheLordOfTime> cjae, ^
<cjae> I ve been having one hell of a time with it trying to connect to a smb share hosted by a nas4free box which is pretty much much fup proof I think
<cjae> ans ive read a couple of post of the bugs page but I cannot confirm if they are actual issues
<cjae> Ive tried some many combinations that I am starting on the bug route, especially when I can see the share perfectly though kdes zeroconfig and dolphin
<psusi> bdmurray: could you approve the quantal task for bug #1061255 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061255
<xnox> psusi: done.
<psusi> ohh, I thought only bdmurray had those powers ;)
<xnox> psusi: i think core-devs can do it
<psusi> xnox: can you also take care of bug #1074606?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1074606 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted identifying incorrect raid arrays" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074606
<xnox> psusi: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-29
<Potato_Police> Hey all
<TheLordOfTime> core-devs can do it, so can a few other people/teams.  and then of course, bdmurray is Bug God so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, ^
<TheLordOfTime> (in regards to something from yesterday)
<xnox> yeah
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: uploaders and project drivers can approve bug nominations
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, indeed.
<micahg> *uploaders for the package in question
<TheLordOfTime> ah.
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, i think that one answers that :)
<hggdh> and, I think, members of the release team
<micahg> hggdh: right, they're listed as project drivers
<Kangarooo> i cant install 3.7 kernel i get error http://shorttext.com/be5y8Hoj7uj8oA
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-30
<Henne91> Hi everybody! I need some help getting this bug fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center/+bug/1054070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054070 in Ubuntu Software Center "software-center-dbus crashed with MemoryError in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity(): (12, 'Cannot allocate memory -- Lock table is out of available locker entries')" [Undecided,New]
<Henne91> It is fixed in Quantal but not in Precise yet
<Henne91> The fix for quantal also fixes it in Precise
<bibinou> hey I got spam in a bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/601741
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601741 in quodlibet (Ubuntu) "playing module (s3m, xm, mod, it...) files produces silence" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bibinou> #7
<bibinou> should I alert the launchpad team ?
<Pici> bibinou: yes
<luc4_mac> Hi! I'm getting these erros when simply connecting a mouse to my Kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/t1cF17Ts, http://pastebin.com/WmiDTbqc. Anyone with an idea of the reason?
<reels> Hi, on ubuntu LTS, sscanf doesn't handle %a correctly. Is it a known bug ? Test code : http://ideone.com/iQ5BpW
<luc4_mac> Hi! I'm getting these erros when simply connecting a mouse to my Kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/t1cF17Ts, http://pastebin.com/WmiDTbqc. Anyone with an idea of the reason?
<autra> luc4_mac, [  199.825478] usb 2-2: >Product: Teapot not supported
<autra> ;-)
<luc4_mac> autra: what do you mean?
<autra> no it's just a joke, don't worry !
<autra> :-D
<autra> just pretending it was from your pastebin
<luc4_mac> autra: ah, I see :-)
<autra> but I don't know how to solve this, sry :-)
<luc4_mac> autra: I was looking for this teapot in my logs :-D
<autra> lol, so it worked \o/
<luc4_mac> autra: I was asking myself if I was so drunk that I confused my USB teapot with a mouse :-D
<autra> YOU GOT A USB TEAPOT !!
<luc4_mac> autra: I suppose better the teapot than confusing with a vibrator :-D :-D
<luc4_mac> autra: no no I have no usb teapot :-D
 * autra is deeply disappointed
<luc4_mac> I still have that issue with usb, so if anyone knows anything...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-01
<mspencer> Hi, I'm trying to report a bug in Nautilus running on raring. I ran ubuntu-bug -w and clicked on the desktop, and got the message "This is not an official Ubuntu package" What is wrong?
<mspencer> The version of nautilus shown by apt-cache is 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu2
<dlbike76> Hi any experienced triagers online?
<dlbike76> Anyone from bugcontrol online?
<dlbike76> I think bug 1029212 should have "low" importance due to an easy work around.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029212 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "System Profiler and Benchmark 2 blank gui boxes closing the small one results in the system info to be displayed." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029212
<dlbike76> Could I get someone from bug control to set the importance for me, if you agree with the "low" setting.
<hggdh> dlbike76: I will, but one of the developers already has the bug on their radar
<hggdh> dlbike76: importance set to low for the hardinfo task. For the lubuntu-artwork, only someone from lubuntu can state what would be the importance
<dlbike76> hggdh:  Thanks.  I saw where some developers had commented, but the bug wasn't assigned to anyone, so I wasn't sure if anyone was looking at it.
<hggdh> dlbike76: I understand. But I am not involved with Lubuntu, so I cannot say anything about their processes
<dlbike76> dlbike76: I understand.
<dlbike76> hggdh: thanks, I understand.
<hggdh> yw
<dlbike76> hggdh: Are there any plans to start up the mentoring program again?
<hggdh> dlbike76: I do not think so. It simply did not work, people would come in and expect full attention and holding hands
<hggdh> dlbike76: but there is always a lot of experienced people in this channel, so asking is (almost) guaranteed to get an answer. Eventually
 * hggdh goes to bed
<dlbike76> hggdh: Goodnight.  And thanks again.
<dlbike76> ls
<dlbike76> cd ..
<dlbike76> ls
 * dlbike76 is asleep
<dlbike76> ^ Sorry
 * dlbike76 thinks he shouldn't run a client that looks like a terminal.
<gnomefreak> can someone test a bug for me on 13.04. apport crashes when i try to file a bug on Unity
<gnomefreak> using ubuntu-bug
<Walther> Hello folks! Someone should probably look into this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310/+bug/1085044
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085044 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-experimental-310 does not provide nvidia-current" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Walther> I'm willing to help as far as I can
<Walther> that affects at least quantal and raring, probably precise as well
<yofel> Walther: I see nvidia-current in the list of packages provided by nvidia-experimental-310 for quantal and raring, so the issue is probably something else
<yofel> Walther: what you could do is try to install both, pass '-o debug::pkgproblemresolver=yes' to apt-get and attach the output to the bug. That should give enough information to find out why it tries to remove one of them
<Walther> the output is too long for scrollback and appending ' > output' only writes the last lines, not entire debug to output file, what to do?
<yofel> Walther: ' &> output' to also redirect stderr
<Walther> output added, sorry for delay
<Walther> Any ideas how to proceed?
<Walther> Uhh, apt-cache show nvidia-experimental-310 outputs among other things:
<Walther> Conflicts: fglrx, fglrx-updates, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-current-updates
<Walther> while it also: Provides: fglrx, fglrx-updates, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, xorg-driver-video
<Walther> doesn't make much sense
<penguin42> huh - why would it provide an fglrx ?
<Walther> and it Conflicts with nvidia-current, even though it should provide it
<Walther> so yeah, what next to get this solved? I want the improved drivers :P
<Walther> someone should probably notify the person who is responsible for packaging it
<hggdh> nvidia-experimental replaces nvidia-current
<hggdh> (I know, at least empirically, I am running it)
<hggdh> huh, this is valid on Raring, not sure about previous versions
<hggdh> the only conflicts I see here is againt nvidia-experimental-310:i386 (which makes absolute sense, since I am running amd64)
<jibel> Walther, the problem here I guess is that bumblebee depends on nvidia-current [ i386 ] < 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2 but nvidia-experimental-310 provides nvidia-current 310.14-0ubuntu2
<jibel> so you need a version of bumblebee compatible with version 310.14-0ubuntu2 of the driver
<amonakov> jibel: hello, I gather you were just talking with Walther about bumblebee - nvidia-current dependency issues
<amonakov> you said, 17:50:58 < jibel> Walther, the problem here I guess is that  bumblebee depends on nvidia-current [ i386 ] <  304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2 but  nvidia-experimental-310 provides nvidia-current  310.14-0ubuntu2
<amonakov> where did you get that "<  304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2" dependency, nvidia-bumblebee package does not have anything like that
<jibel> amonakov, line 88 of the log attached by Walther Broken bumblebee-nvidia:i386 Depends on nvidia-current [ i386 ] < 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2 > ( restricted/misc ) (>= 260.19.12~)
<amonakov> hm, are you sure it's a less-than dependency? looks like just <> brackets
<amonakov> yeah, looking at other lines of the log I'd say it definitely the opening angle bracket, not a "less-than" indicator
<jibel> amonakov, heh, you're right, re-reading the logs
<jibel> ok, so, nvidia-experimental-310 provides the virtual package nvidia-current but there is a real package with this name and the depends on nvidia-current in bumblebee-nvidia is versioned
<jibel> which means that only real packages will be considered for dependency resolution in this case nvidia-current 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2
<jibel> and it cannot be installed together with -experimental because of the conflict
<jibel> a way to fix this would be to remove the constraint on the version in bumblebee-nvidia
<amonakov> jibel: do you have a voice in ubuntu nvidia drivers packaging?
<jibel> amonakov, no, you'll find nvidia packagers on #ubuntu-x
<Walther> got to love the diversity of everything :D different people in different channels, no central way of reporting things... understandable though, big system, plenty of devs
<amonakov> no, the central way of reporting issues is launchpad
<Walther> true
<hggdh> and there is no many different things that it makes sense to have expert channels
<Walther> indeed, like i said, it makes sense
<Walther> however I doubt it makes it any more efficient :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-02
<psusi> is it correct to file a bug against ubuntu-docs for errors in the wiki?
<dlbike76> hggdh ping
<OceanAcousticsGu> There seems to be a problem with the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.  Here is the error message: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found.  Anybody know how to fix this?  Thanks.
<jtaylor> 11.04 is not supported anymore
<jtaylor> you have to use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<OceanAcousticsGu> I am running 10.10 and would like to get to 11.10.  Is my upgrade path via 11.04, or do I need to do a complete install of 11.04?  Thanks.
<jtaylor> the upgrade path is via 11.04
<jtaylor> but you are much to late
<jtaylor> you have to upgrade via the archive
<jtaylor> you are probably better of with a fresh install
<OceanAcousticsGu> I think you are right.  I have a friend who can help me do that.  I worry about getting everything backed up.  Thanks again.
<jtaylor> you could try to go directly ot 11.10 but the risk of that not working is higher
<OceanAcousticsGu> I'm looking now for docs on new installation of 11.10.  Maybe it isn't so hard.
<mitya57> The best way for you will be doing a new installation of 12.10, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for installation help
<mitya57> OceanAcousticsGu ^^
<OceanAcousticsGu> hmmm.  Looking at that now.  Thanks.
<OceanAcousticsGu> I'm thinking the LTS (12.04) version might be better for me.  don't need the latest and greatest audio stuff etc.
<Walther> Any new ideas on this one?  :)
<Walther> oh, derp, copypaste not enabled between host/guest VM
<Walther> anyway, launchpad bug #1085044
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085044 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-experimental-310 does not provide nvidia-current" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085044
<Walther> Oh, nice one, ubottu
<mitya57> Walther, as jibel said, it's bumblebee bug.
<Walther> the bumblebee dev(s) tend to disagree, from what i've talked with him
<mitya57> why?
<Walther> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bumblebee-ppa/issues/1
<mitya57> Walther, hm, you may want to post a link to those comments to the report.
<Walther> done
<penguin42> Walther: Do you have a link to the bumblebee ppa itself; I'm curious which other packages are in there
<Walther> penguin42: sorry, can't really paste links and can't be arsed to type the whole url (I'm on windows side, among other things my irc is in a virtual machine and paste doesn't work fr some reason
<Walther> you should find it with a couple clicks / google search
<penguin42> Walther: Is it the stable one you're using; here: https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable ?
<Walther> should be it
<penguin42> Walther: Out of curiousity, which laptop?
<Walther> Asus UX32VD, 13" fullHD, ivy bridge i7, nvidia 620m + installed a 256gb ssd on my own
<penguin42> Walther: Nod, I've had to fight a Thinkpad w520 recently that's a Sandybridge + nvidia; I switched it out of the Optimus mode
<Walther> I rather like optimus, the sandy/ivy series of builtin gpu is pretty nice enough and guarantees a battery life
<penguin42> Walther: I suspect the only way you're going to get to the bottom of your bug is with one of the guys who put the package together; there is probably a lot of war stories of which things they had to make work and that drives the history of what they made it provide/depend/recommend etc
<Walther> and when necessary, I should be able to use nvidia
<Walther> well, to be perfectly honest, I appreciate the work of both devs (ubuntu/bumblebee), but I don't really care about neither's opinions on which side should fix it
<Walther> i just kinda want to be the messenger and get the two groups talking and get it working :P
<penguin42> Walther: yeh but I think you're going to need to find a specialist who understands it, because it's probably pretty hairy
<Walther> Most probably; and that's why i've been so active about this one- posting to launchpad, talking in all kinds of dev channels, etc
<penguin42> Walther: From my reading there's a problem on both sides; it seems reasonable to me for 'nvidia-current' to only be the 'current' one; so then what should bumblebee depend on; and I can't see there being anything sensible for it to depedn on
<Walther> and yet on the other hand the experimental driver should be able to provide that metapackage
<Walther> yes, I see it as well
<penguin42> Walther: Well I think they should all provide some common thing; but I've got sympathy that current should just be current not experimental
<penguin42> Walther: So that you could always get back to stable by installing nvidia-current
<Walther> yeah... if it weren't for the big internet and big world out there, I wouldn't mind getting the guys from both teams to a pub and offer a round of beers and getting it all sorted
<penguin42> haha yes
<penguin42> Walther: But there's so many weird things on those packages it just has to be from experience; like I understand why it conflicts with fglrx, I don't understand why it rpovides it though
<Walther> mmmh
<penguin42> Walther: The bumblebee guys could fix it by changing their dependencies to nvidia-current|nvidia-current-updates|nvidia-experiemental.... etc although they'd have to keep it up to date when new experiementals landed
<Walther> yeah, and that would be difficult
<Walther> it could probably be a bit easier for everyone if the -experimental would provide -current properly and cause less conflicts
<Walther> but that's difficult as well
<Walther> but hey, if bugs/issues were easy, they wouldn't be bugs or issues
<Walther> merely papercuts
<penguin42> Walther: Hang on, I've just done an apt-cache show nvidia-experimental-310 on Quantal and it shows Provides: fglrx, fglrx-updates, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, xorg-driver-video
<penguin42> Walther: So that looks like it does provide nvidia-current - so what's the problem?
<Walther> penguin42: check the description; i've updated / clarified it
<Walther> it does provide it, but it also manages to *conflict* it
<penguin42> hmm yes I'm not sure how that works
<penguin42> Walther: OK, so that seems correct according to http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-virtual
<penguin42> but that's the 1st time I've read how that stuff works
<Walther> but it doesn't seem to replace it correctly
<Walther> anyway, i'm the wrong person for this; i'm merely a messenger ;)
<penguin42> Walther: Do you have somewhere the output of apt-cache show bumblebee-nvidia ?
<Walther> sorry, I'm watching Torchwood on netflix and due silly silverlight requirements I'm booted on Windows side, and my Ubuntu VM understandably doesn't have the ppa set up
<penguin42> Walther: OK, so the bit that makes me worry is the line in one of your debug lines that says 'Broken bumblebee-nvidia:i386 Depends on nvidia-current [ i386 ] < 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu2 > ( restricted/misc ) (>= 260.19.12~)'
<penguin42> Walther: Makes me think that bumblebee is asking for a specific version of the driver, and that would explain it
<Walther> it's asking for a version equal or newer than 260, should be easy to satisfy
<Walther> those <> are just as brackets around the package name
<penguin42> Walther: But what's the 304.51 in that line?
<Walther> amonakov would know better
<penguin42> Walther: Ah see comment #4
<penguin42> Walther: That makes sense to me
<Walther> doesn't make any sense to me though, which is why I'm the wrong person to explain this to :)
<Walther> i only want this fixed and everybody happy, just a messenger
<jibel> Walther, look at python-pycuda or boinc-nvidia-cuda for example they both depend on an unversioned nvidia-current and are installable with nvidia-experimental
<pietro98-albini> hello
<pietro98-albini> i'm triageing a bug but the status "Triaged" is disabled
<pietro98-albini> why?
<jibel> pietro98-albini, members of the Ubuntu Bug Control team can set to 'triaged'
<jibel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage for reference
<pietro98-albini> ah, i haven't read that part
<penguin42> pietro98-albini: Just ask on here and tell us the bug number and tell us why you think it should be triaged, and what severity and we'll set it
<jibel> pietro98-albini, which bug want you set to triaged?
<pietro98-albini> the bug is #1085657, but don't set triaged, i setted "Incoplete"
<penguin42> if you say bug 1085657   the bot will give us a URL
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085657 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager fails." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085657
<penguin42> nice bot
<jibel> pietro98-albini, I just asked for sources.list to help fixing it. Actually the status should be invalid because it is not a bug but a user error.
<pietro98-albini> ok
<pietro98-albini> i'm new
<penguin42> that's ok; it takes a little while to get used to it
<krabador> on ubuntu 12.10, when i try to install nvidia-173 package, i've "Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or xorg-video-abi-12 v., but it is not installable"
<penguin42> sure that's on 12.10 ?
<krabador> penguin42, yes
<krabador> it's my actual trouble
<krabador> i changed my ati 9600pro with an nvidia fx 5900, and i've that.
<krabador> penguin42, if you want, i can paste some kind of log,
<penguin42> krabador: Probably better to find someone who knows the Nvidia stuff more
<penguin42> krabador: Looks like bug 1064192
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064192 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu Quantal) "[update request] nvidia-173.14.36 adds support for xserver ABI 13 [quantal]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064192
<krabador> penguin42, yes...
<penguin42> krabador: Looks like someone is working on it; seems to say it's fixed in Raring and he's proposed a fix for Quantal; so nearly there
<krabador> penguin42, i'm hoping, because nouveau are almost unusable with this card and unity
<penguin42> krabador: speed wise or something else?
<penguin42> krabador: Might be worth checking that it is supposedly providing the GL ok, and not falling back to entirely software
<krabador> penguin42, really really slow
<zzecool> Guys im having a strange problem today , when i try to start a video im crashing to the login screen .  Do you have any advice what logs should i take a look?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-25
<mattymo> hggdh, I just wanted to say thanks for adding your bot to our channel and we don't need anything else
<hggdh> mattymo: you are welcome
<penguin42> jsalisbury: Bug 1241871  it's reported that the upstream now has a fix in it, maybe a candidate for update?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241871 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0166 [ASUS ZENBOOK UX32VD] 13.10 kernels (3.11.x) Fail to light" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241871
<jsalisbury> penguin42, thanks!  I'll take a look
<NikTh> Hello, can I ask for an apport-collect command in bugs like this one ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1254867 or because it has not a package assigned apport-collect will not have any effect ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254867 in Ubuntu "Waking from Sleep Makes Some Games Perform Sluggishly" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> I think a bot automatically sets it to incomplete and asks the reporter to pick a package
<penguin42> personally I'd guess for Linux and want a set of logs gathered after a resume
<NikTh> Thanks penguin42 . As I'm not sure what package is the appropriate one, I will leave it as it is.
<TheLordOfTime> what does one do when you can't use `ubuntu-bug` to file a bug about something crashing, because apport itself crashes?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: first step: cry. 2nd: verify if there is a bug opened against apport on that
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, first step cry?  lol
<hggdh> usually, apport -- being THE eror handler -- should not crash
<hggdh> so, I would cry first ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so if apport is crashing, go curl up in the corner, cry, panic, and then just lay down there and sob until you die?
<TheLordOfTime> or, of course, my favorite:
<TheLordOfTime> nuke the system with a clean install
<hggdh> which will prolly not solve the issue...
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<hggdh> and I did not say 'curl up & cry', I just said cry. Some 5 seconds is enough
<hggdh> how did apport crash? Backtrace available?
<TheLordOfTime> no idea
<TheLordOfTime> the user who asked it on ask ubuntu's main chat isn/t there
<TheLordOfTime> and i have questions for em
<hggdh> k. I do remember some issues on apport some time ago, perhaps the user needs to dist-upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, http://chat.stackexchange.com/transcript/message/12337200#12337200 and the next several messages after that are relevant
<TheLordOfTime> 13.10 was the offending system
<TheLordOfTime> my first quesiton was "Did they in-place upgrade 13.04 to 13.10?"
<TheLordOfTime> but of course i'm 8 hours late to the party
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> yeah, without knowing how ubuntu-bug crashes, it is difficult to say where is the issue :-(
<hggdh> and... who is filemanager?
<TheLordOfTime> nfc
<hggdh> hum. I cannot even log in to the stackexchange chat...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, do you have an askubuntu nick?
<TheLordOfTime> if so you login to askubuntu first :P
<TheLordOfTime> then access the chat
<hggdh> I did...
<hggdh> bah. I will get thru it later. Try with another browser, etc
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> the person who was having the issues isn't around though
<hggdh> yeah. Until s/he comes back, hopefully, I will have squared out my issue with login
<hggdh> I wonder if 2-factor auth is playing a role
<TheLordOfTime> could be
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, you using google to login or something?
<TheLordOfTime> because i just use launchpad.net as my openid auth
<TheLordOfTime> and it works xD
<hggdh> I was also using lp.net. It does not work... So I tried having one tab on lp.net (logged), and one tab on askubuntu (logged). Stil, chat.stackexchange fails
<hggdh> checked probably blockage, found I was blocking data from stackauth.com; allowed it, checked OK, tried again -- still fails
<hggdh> s/probably/probable/
<TheLordOfTime> cache nuke
<NikTh>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1254834 , how is this possible ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254834 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Can't report bug with apport because /var has no free space" [Undecided,New]
<NikTh> The whole root partition is filled up, I guess. /var is under /root. If the user had a separate /var , I guess s/he would know what to do in order to free /var space. ;-)
<NikTh> Should I convert it to a question or not ?
<hggdh> NikTh: my first feeling is that it should be a question -- be it the same partition (usual) or a different one (rare, user *must* know what is being done), the fact is there is no space...
<NikTh> I will convert it to a question then. Thanks hggdh
<hggdh> even more given the error message asks for cleaning up space
<NikTh> Correct :-)
<NikTh> hmm, I have a problem with the RSS feed (Firefox bookmark) right now. It shows only 10 results.
<hggdh> NikTh: you mean the Launchpad bugs feed? If so, you can /join #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<NikTh> Yes bugs feed I mean. Thanks hggdh
<TheLordOfTime> yeah the bugs announce channel is nicer :P
<penguin42> latest bugs are always boring
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i have the ones for nginx on highlight
<TheLordOfTime> i'm expecting people from Apache to try and change the nginx default docroot
<TheLordOfTime> ... which violates Debian policy...
<TheLordOfTime> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=730382
<ubot2> Debian bug 730382 in nginx "nginx: Please change the default document root to /var/www/html" [Important,Open]
<TheLordOfTime> why's it open it should be won'tfix
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, apparently, 11.5.4 debian policy states not to use /var/www/html... http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-customized-programs.html#s-web-appl
<TheLordOfTime> i think the apache people are crazy
<TheLordOfTime> they tried in Debian, it was rejected by the maintainers.  if they try in Ubuntu i'll slap them quoting the debian bug and debian policy...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, Ubuntu tries to follow Debian policy as closely as they can, no?
<TheLordOfTime> or is there a different policy set in play for packages?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: So where does nginx currently have it's root?
<TheLordOfTime> (and how they behave)
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, /usr/share/nginx (WHICH IS ACKNOWLEDGED AS WRONG!)
<TheLordOfTime> gonna be /usr/share/doc/nginx next upload
<TheLordOfTime> (per 11.5.4 http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-customized-programs.html#s-web-appl )
<TheLordOfTime> at least that's what was implied
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: What's a bit weird is that's where I'd expect documentation about the package, not the base place it serves it's documents from
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, it's debian...
<TheLordOfTime> blame them
<TheLordOfTime> 11.5.4:
<TheLordOfTime> Web Document Root
<TheLordOfTime> Web Document Root
<TheLordOfTime> Web Applications should try to avoid storing files in the Web Document Root. Instead they should use the /usr/share/doc/package directory for documents and register the Web Application via the doc-base package.
<TheLordOfTime> whoooopsies
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i blame debian policy, because i'd expect the same you expect.
<TheLordOfTime> apache is the only webserver that has a requirement use of /var/www/html apparently though
<TheLordOfTime> and apparently Apache is saying "We're the debian standard, so follow us!'
<TheLordOfTime> when they're violating debian policy.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Are we reading this the right way - does 'Web application' mean a server?  or does it mean a set of things that get served?
<TheLordOfTime> 11.5 header penguin42
<TheLordOfTime> 11.5 Web servers and applications
<TheLordOfTime> This section describes the locations and URLs that should be used by all web servers and web applications in the Debian system.
<TheLordOfTime> lrn2read?
<penguin42> sigh, ok
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry if i come off as an ass, i'm slightly under the weather, it's not intended)
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, the one time i get to tell someone from Apache off, though, was quoting the exact policy on the debian bug xD
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: The thing is that's also insecure, it means that the default setup is to serve the things including things like changelog etc so you can see package version
<TheLordOfTime> (note: Debian BTS and iMail's mail formatting don't play nice)
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, true, which was a concern
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, however, this could also be fixed by /var/www symlinking to the file source
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: And you don't want people screwing around with files in /usr/share/doc which will break next time the package gets updated
<TheLordOfTime> but until Debian policy is changed i don't think nginx is going to be changing things
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, that's for the default config...
<TheLordOfTime> all default configs are designed as examples
<TheLordOfTime> not "Serve from here" things
<TheLordOfTime> most SANE sysadmins write their own directives and different docroot locations
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, still, i find it interesting Debian Policy and APache disagree
<TheLordOfTime> but i do see your security observation there
<TheLordOfTime> (if nginx has an MIR and the security team notices that i may bring it up)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh I suppose everyone does do their own config - I suppose I was thinking about the simplistic cases
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, you mean the people that want everything to "just work"... right?
<TheLordOfTime> the people who are ignorant to the intricacies of sysadminning :P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh, like if you just want a simple little internal webserver - not a full serving critical stuff
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, but there's a difference between "make it work" and sane, IT-security-common-sense configurations
<penguin42> yeh
<TheLordOfTime> a good sysadmin knows how to configure things.
<TheLordOfTime> ... hmmm, do we even have /var/www in a default setup?
<penguin42> shrug, don't know
 * TheLordOfTime pokes -server because the server team would know
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I'd point it to a subdir of /usr/share/doc/nginx - e.g. /usr/share/doc/nginx/default-doc-root   or something like that
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, however nginx does it they'll do it
<TheLordOfTime> i think there's suggestion to have an /html folder inside /usr/share/doc/nginx
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> at least, drifting around
<penguin42> that would make sense
<TheLordOfTime> root /usr/share/nginx/html;  <-- default config
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<TheLordOfTime> default config as of 1.4.3
<TheLordOfTime> i haven't packaged 1.4.4 from Debian yet
<TheLordOfTime> although that would be the same, the change hasn't popped up until after 1.4.4
<TheLordOfTime> so it'll be in 1.4.4-somenumber or 1.4.5
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Do you do things like add selinux rules for it?
<TheLordOfTime> I personally don't.
 * TheLordOfTime isn't maintainer
<TheLordOfTime> that'd have been done by the maintainers before me
<TheLordOfTime> if there's SEL rules for it, they're drifting around somewhere, or just not in the debian packages
<TheLordOfTime> probably be in the centos repos though
<penguin42> sorry, I actually meant apparmour
<TheLordOfTime> i don't think there's any rules for that
<TheLordOfTime> but i only run basic-needed features, lock down everything else in the nginx config
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> bleh coffee time again...
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, it shouldn't be too hard to generate an apparmor profile though
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> never tried it, maybe i'll mess with it on my testing system
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Probably best not to enable by default (because it complicates setup) but might be useful to ship disabled
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i don't know if there's any default profiles made available, i could find out but i don't see one anywhere
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, remind me where the apparmor profile(s) would exist in a pacage?
<TheLordOfTime> package*
<TheLordOfTime> woahhhh
<TheLordOfTime> one of my EC2s has 150+ updates o.O
<TheLordOfTime> i guess unattended-updates isn't doing its job
<penguin42> somewhere under /etc/apparmor.d I think
<TheLordOfTime> WORK YOU STUPID PIECE OF...
 * TheLordOfTime grumbles at his ec2
<TheLordOfTime> it's hung up on downloading a bzip2 index with apt >.>
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-26
<penguin42> haha, interestingly there is an abstractions/web-data under there that is set up to allow serving from /srv/www/htdocs
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, no, there's no apparmor profile installed by default
<TheLordOfTime> enabled, disabled, or otherwise
<penguin42> just something to think about, I kind of like it, it's perhaps not as powerful as SELinux  but it's a heck of a lot easier to work with
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, suggest it to Debian then
 * TheLordOfTime has no say in what Debian does
<penguin42> nod, does Debian build with apparmor these days?
<TheLordOfTime> nfc
<TheLordOfTime> i could ask around
<TheLordOfTime> i don't think they do though
<penguin42> shrug, only a thought
<penguin42> It came from SUSE and I Ubuntu has had it for eyars
<penguin42> years
<TheLordOfTime> i'm guessint it doesnt
<TheLordOfTime> based on the debian wiki
<TheLordOfTime> https://wiki.debian.org/AppArmor/HowTo
<TheLordOfTime> because the fact you have to install it suggests they don't ship with it installed by default
<TheLordOfTime> LOL
<TheLordOfTime> Find more profiles: ... ... ... in Ubuntu
<penguin42> nod, the only way to actually get these things to work is if the profiles ship with the packages - otherwise the two diverge and things break
<TheLordOfTime> since apparmor's disabled in debian by default, I think, i don't think there's packaging policy there to need an apparmor profile
<TheLordOfTime> i could probably build a basic one for nginx-full with apparmor utils but i'm lazy and dont want to spin up my VMs.  (I'm not on my primary system)
<penguin42> nod, except it is enabled in ubuntu - so hohum
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, is the additional delta needed, though? :P
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, we already have to merge nginx into trusty and dev-release because of a branding delta :p
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson knows that, he's handled the nginx merges since i apparently FAIL at it.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i'd suggest that since it was your suggestion you open an nginx bug in Debian about it, severity wishlist
<TheLordOfTime> see what they say, they'll probably say "Hey, Thomas, what's your take on this?"
<penguin42> ok, might do
<TheLordOfTime> or, they'll say, "Why?  Apparmor isn't in Debian"
<TheLordOfTime> or whatever else
<TheLordOfTime> they know I'm subscribed to ALL nginx bugs in Debian
<TheLordOfTime> against the source package and all binary packages.
<TheLordOfTime> that's how i know CVE fixes came out xD
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, if you do file a bug for it, lemme know the bug number.
<TheLordOfTime> because my email's delayed an hour
<TheLordOfTime> (lag)
<penguin42> ok will do
<penguin42> an hour?!
<TheLordOfTime> yes... an hour... high ping = bad on a train
<TheLordOfTime> because i'm not actually at home xD
 * TheLordOfTime is travelling and has hugely high ping
<penguin42> oh right, I thought your NSA connection was backlogged
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> what provides ubuntu-bug, is that apport?
<penguin42> I think so
<penguin42> yep, dpkg -S `which ubuntu-bug`
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, then isn't this filed wrong? https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1176899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1176899 in claws-mail (Ubuntu) "apport-bug crashes" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> that should be against apport AFAICT
 * penguin42 picks up the shovel and digs through python backtrace
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: So my reading of that was that he was trying to report a bug on claws-mail when it crashed
<TheLordOfTime> AIUI yes
<TheLordOfTime> but apport was the one that crashed
<penguin42> but it should be apport(ubuntu) I think rather than apport
<TheLordOfTime> i can't remove the upstream project
<TheLordOfTime> should we add apport(ubuntu)?
<TheLordOfTime> if so i'll hit "continue" and add apport
<penguin42> yeh I think so
<TheLordOfTime> done
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, if we're wrong then meh someone can remove it or "Invalid" it, i'm pretty certain it's invalid against apport project, but not against apport (ubuntu)
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<penguin42> yeh agreed
<hggdh> yes, it should be apport. The claws-mail crash is what -- probably -- started this apport-kde run
<hggdh> er. apport (Ubuntu)
<penguin42> it seems to have then fallen through something saying it can't open a browser and it's gone down hill from then and aborted somewhere
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so should it *not* be against claws-mail?
<TheLordOfTime> because that's a bug against apport, not the package that apport crashed when it tried to get data about
<TheLordOfTime> right?
<hggdh> yes
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so, remove it from claws-mail because E: Not Correct, then.
 * TheLordOfTime is on the page right now, can do so
<hggdh> correct. I guess this is the one you were pointing to me yesterday?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<TheLordOfTime> the guy on the chat at least
<TheLordOfTime> he pointed at that bug
<hggdh> but this bug is, like, ooold
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<hggdh> he told me he would give me a backtrace (or stacktrace)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, not sure if they filed it or not
<TheLordOfTime> in any case they need to give more data, the ask ubuntu guy
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I will wait for it
<TheLordOfTime> in any case, though, that bug was incorrectly filed anyways, so triage duties complete for now.
<hggdh> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> yep.
<TheLordOfTime> now, what to do about the snow...
<hggdh> snow? What snow? Here we did not even get sleet...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, there's snow here in Pittsburgh, PA, USA right now
<TheLordOfTime> almost 2 inches now, but i kinda took a torch to the yard to melt the snow quickly.  now its ice on my sidewalk
<TheLordOfTime> well, not really, but i needed to fast-melt some of the snow, ice is more manageable than snow
<TheLordOfTime> because sidewalk salt
<hggdh> heh. Yes, now I understand -- my son also lives in PA (State College)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, yeah state college probably has it worse
<TheLordOfTime> although i would hate to see how somerset is today...
<TheLordOfTime> they always get hit hard with snow, because mountains
<TheLordOfTime> 'course seven springs probably has nice skiing weather
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, i digress, back to me being busy.
<hggdh> LOL
 * penguin42 has always preferred snow to ice, I can get a grip on snow
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-27
<NikTh> Help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1255428 :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1255428 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "LCD brightness control keys and widget do not work on Intel Graphics on Saucy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<NikTh> It's because /etc/apt/sources.list does not exist ?
<penguin42> haha
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> I'd ask him just to create a dummy empty sources.list and try again - I think he's probably right that you can split everything into entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  but it's not too surprising some things don't like it
<ogra_> you could surely do that as long as you make 100% sure that the required system entries end up in an /etc/apt/sources.list.d file ... but thats pretty much nonsense
<penguin42> ogra_: That stack trace though seems to have an attempt to access /etc/apt/sources.list though
<ogra_> yeah, seems python-apt kind of expects that the system setup is existing :)
<penguin42> NikTh: When he creates the dummy /etc/apt/sources.list   and it reports that bug, ask him to file another bug against apport :-)
<NikTh> Thanks guys . Helpful as always :-)
<NikTh> One more question: If I change the package on a bug report and then the reporter runs "apport-collect BUGNUMBER" it will gather information about the new associated package ?
<NikTh> I think yes, but I'm asking for a confirmation.
<penguin42> I think so
<hggdh> it will grab data on the package listed in the bug. If there are MORE than one packages in a bug... then IDK. Never tried.
<Cas> hi, not sure if I am missng something really obvious but how do I link a personal bzr branch to a bug
<Cas> hang on there is an option in the branch, ha :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-28
<pac1> Why would a bug fixed long ago in karmic come back in 13.10
<pac1> see bug # 1239912 and 390421
<penguin42> bug 1239912
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239912 in system-config-lvm (Ubuntu) "system-config-lvm fails to start citing missing /etc/init.d/lvm2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239912
<penguin42> bug 390421
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 390421 in system-config-lvm (Ubuntu) "system-config-lvm fails with invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/lvm2 not found." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390421
<penguin42> pac1: Perhaps a remerge from upstream where the patch got lost?
<pac1> ok.  how would one go about straightening that out on both ubuntu and upstream?
<pac1> given that a patch is available on the bug report.
<penguin42> how big an issue is it - i.e. what does it break?
<penguin42> actually scrap that, I need to disappear
<penguin42> pac1: if you have the patch  1) you can someone in bugcontrol to set it to triaged,   and depending on severity might be able to get it marked for an SRU (stable update)
<penguin42> pac1: Knowing whether it was broken in Trusty would help the case there; whether it's broken upstream depends if it's an ubuntu specific bug, which looking at /usr/share/doc/lvm/changelog well maybe it is?
<penguin42> anyway, got to go!
<xnox> pac1: because it's a new bug. anyways, system-config-* stuff doesn't really work on ubuntu/debian.
<pac1> this one is particularly nice for lvm management
<botch> Hellllllllooooooo .... *echo*    *echo*
<AlanBell> hi all, I filed bug 1232015 a while back, not sure quite how to get it confirmed, most people won't run into it probably
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232015 in xmlrpc-c (Ubuntu) "libxmlrpc-core-c3 replaces libxmlrpc-c3 but does not provide it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232015
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-30
<phillw> Hello good people, your worst nightmare is here again with a question :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/531678 still in saucy the OP asks if the latest version of inkscape has hit the saucy repos.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531678 in Inkscape "Unable to select medium-weight fonts - forced to select bold weight instead" [Medium,Fix committed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-01
<mitya57> bdmurray: FYI, in bug 807861 your bot wrongly identified a .tar.gz file as a debdiff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807861 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "typo in ../src/widgets/toolbox.cpp:4685" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807861
<MyLittleBronco> Hello, I have a question.
<MyLittleBronco> I'll just ask, refill my coffee, and hope that someone is able to answer.
<MyLittleBronco> I need to report the appropriate package for a bug. It is something common with dolphin, gwenview, and digikam--also affects some Gnome packages.
<penguin42> what's the bug?
<MyLittleBronco> Pictures cannot be downloaded or viewed from a digital camera in any of the programs.
<MyLittleBronco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1256591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256591 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "The system is unable to read from a PTP camera." [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> what PTP?
<MyLittleBronco> I don't know. I think it is a relic from serial connections, possibly point to point.
<penguin42> but I think what you're saying is it's definitely not a camera that shows itself as a USB storage device
<MyLittleBronco> No, it shows as a USB device. It just won't mount properly for some reason. Although, we don't actually mount it, instead some unknown program does.
<penguin42> MyLittleBronco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picture_Transfer_Protocol  I guess
<MyLittleBronco> Yes, Picture Transfer Protocol makes more sense.
<penguin42> MyLittleBronco: I'd see if gphoto2 can see it
<penguin42> MyLittleBronco: I think most of the programmes that deal with cameras actually go through gphoto2,  if it works as root then it sounds like a simple perms problem so maybe just a udev config thing to make users get permission to get to the USB device
<MyLittleBronco> The chatter on the net says that only Shotwell or F-stop works. I have not checked gphoto2, and don't recall that it does not.
<penguin42> hmm it's curious if they do - I'd also have assumed they went via gphoto
<MyLittleBronco> The question isn't what will work, the question is what is in common--beside KDE--that allows dolphin, gwenview, and digikam to access pictures that no longer works in 13.10 that worked before.
<MyLittleBronco> I'm not saying that I'm opposed to installing a Gnome program on KDE, but I need to be able to report the bug properly.
<penguin42> the common bit is gphoto which is why I asked
<MyLittleBronco> I did notice a process that contained the word gphoto earlier, but it did not restart when I opened digikam again.
<MyLittleBronco> I installed Kubuntu, so I should not have default Gnome packages unless I added them. I do have some GTK stuff because I run Firefox, Thunderbird, and Chromium. I also have gconf2, but not dconf, installed for some reason.
<MyLittleBronco> Anyway, thanks for trying to help, penguin42.
<penguin42> MyLittleBronco: the gphoto stuff is shared by lots of stuff - it's a library that everyone uses including KDE
<MyLittleBronco> Okay, so should I change the package in the bug to libgphoto since it is the most likely offending package?
<penguin42> well that depends, if you try the gphoto command line tests and it has the same problem then I suggest you change it to gphoto UNLESS it's just a perms problem
<MyLittleBronco> Thanks again. I'll install gphoto2, etc. and check it out. I know it's not permissions though, because I have the same results using sudo or kdesudo.
<penguin42> if (the gphoto stuff fails) { report it against gphoto  UNLESS the gphoto stuff works as root } ELSE { it's something other than gphoto }
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-24
<mi2deep> I just submitted bug #1395838 on vpnc.. but am afraid that I didn't provide enough info.  Is there a mailing list that I could contact on vpnc/network manager -- so that I could figure out how to provide more useful info or find out how to debug this issue on my own?
<ubot5> bug 1395838 in vpnc (Ubuntu) "VPNC not connecting when on Company's local network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395838
<mi2deep> that's cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-25
<SJupgrade> hello, i am having error upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04
<SJupgrade> can advise?
<TJ-> SJupgrade: try #ubuntu - this channel is for automated bug report messages and discussions rather than support
<SJupgrade> ok thanks
<MegaBrutal> Hi all!
<MegaBrutal> I have this bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1391429 – I'd like to get it triaged, and I believe I supplied everything I could. Would anyone help me what should I do to triage it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391429 in linux (Ubuntu) "grub-probe takes snapshot LV instead of origin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-26
<MegaBrutal> Hello! Could anyone help me to triage 1391429?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-28
<slimsag> Hi everyone, where would be the proper place to request libxcb v1.11 for Ubuntu 14.04 (which ships with libxcb v1.10)?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-30
<goethe> Hello
<goethe> Can somebody set the importance of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share/+bug/1287296
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1287296 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu) "Folder sharing stuck when installing services" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> done
<goethe> thank you
<penguin42> np
<goethe> what program language do i need to learn to fix bugs like that?
<penguin42> ah that depends where the bug actually is
<penguin42> I suspect nautilus is C, but whether that bug is actually in a package install script or something or who knows
<penguin42> so the real challenge of fixing a bug like that is to find the problem
<penguin42> goethe: I'd go and try and figure out what is producing the window that's stuck - is it really nautilus or some other program that's started out; xwininfo and xlsclients might help you figure that out
<goethe> thanks, will try, brb
<goethe> penguin42, this is what i have now: http://imgur.com/B6K3U6e
<penguin42> goethe: Hmm, not that useful since it says 'window has no name'
<penguin42> goethe: You could try xlsclients before and after that window appears
<brainwash> I guess you are looking for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/nautilus-share/trusty/view/head:/src/nautilus-share.c#L586
<penguin42> well, it looks like that runs apturl - so is it actually apturl that's blocked?
<penguin42> yeh, I think that window is coming from AptUrl
<penguin42> if I do that on 14.10 here I get an AptUrl dialog that looks similar to that (although not quite the same)
<brainwash> right, some debugging is needed here :D
<penguin42> goethe: Can you run the command     apturl  apt:libpam-smbpass
<goethe> it says the package is already installed
<goethe> going to try without it installed
<goethe> without it installed i get a functional popup, asking me to install libpam-smbpass
<penguin42> hmm, does the popup look exactly like the broken one?
<goethe> yes, exactly the same, compared again to be sure
<penguin42> ok, hmm so do we change that bug to be against apturl then?
<penguin42> goethe: Can you just confirm the detail of the bug - is it the same window but it's greyed out and it doesn't let you click anything?
<brainwash> bug 1300466
<ubot5> bug 1300466 in apturl (Ubuntu) "second installation request unusable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300466
<penguin42> oh yes that is the same
<goethe> http://imgur.com/58jj8ak
<goethe> http://imgur.com/58jj8AK
<goethe> left one is with the apt url
<penguin42> brainwash: I've duped that to 1287296
<penguin42> yeh
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-27
<cotix> Is there are way to report bugs when you dont run Ubuntu?
<tarpman> cotix: if you don't run ubuntu, how are you affected by a bug in ubuntu?
<tarpman> cotix: there are "Report a bug" links on project pages on bugs.launchpad.net, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tarpman> cotix: ... but it's better etiquette to install ubuntu (perhaps in a virtual machine) and use apport to file a bug, as that automatically includes extra technical information with your report that can be helpful
<cotix> The bug break my ubuntu so i cant use it to report a bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-28
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I want to point to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]
<melodie> because when I found where the issue starts, I changed the title, and now I'd like the status to be changed to medium or high if possible
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-29
<leezer3_> Asking here as well; I appear to have become the upstream maintainer for a program that's in the Ubuntu/ Debian repos. I'd like to submit a patch for a couple of critical bugs, and also explore with the current Ubuntu maintainer the possibility of getting the current version pushed
<leezer3_> i've tried getting the current maintainer through chat, but whilst i've had one email from him, mine don't seem to be being seen or replied to.....
<leezer3_> kinda stuck :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-28
<slashd_> Hi SRU team, can you nominate LP: #1176046 for "libdns162" instead of "isc-dhcp" and mark the pkg as affecting release T/X/Z, thanks ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1176046 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "isc-dhcp dhclient listens on extra random ports" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176046
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-02
<chiguy> eh can i report a tiny bug i found here?   I think something is misquoted in the package "gnome-system-tools".  On my xubuntu zesty system, there are a bunch of gnome-system-tools.mo files installed to /usr/@DATADIRNAME@
<chiguy> whew, it's not just me:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/amd64/gnome-system-tools/filelist
<tarpman> chiguy: looks like it's already reported, bug 1617468
<ubot5> bug 1617468 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Package contains files in /usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617468
<chiguy> ah ok thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-03
<andersk> Can someone please set bug 1647031 to importance Critical (Severely affects applications beyond the package responsible for the root cause)?  Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1647031 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647031
<andersk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1647031 (systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records)
<itaiin> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with the touchscreen not working after suspend (working great after a boot). I have the new hp spectre x360 13", and I have tried many things. I have already tried many advices I found online which worked for other laptops including disable/enable through xinput and through multitouch driver. Digging a bit further I have can say that touch device is ELAN and the driver is evdev.  Any help would be 
